# Post Pics of your Pet that make you LOL!!!



## shaurin

I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!

This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!


----------



## Danica

Haha cuuuuute!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi licking the peanut butter off her face. 

Shaurin your Charlie is adorable!!


----------



## shaurin

Ha, ha..BagsRmyLife, Bindi is too funny. Here is another pic of Charlie that I think is pretty funny.




This is sort of random, but he kinda reminds me of Falcor from the movie The Neverending Story in that pic...


----------



## shay86

this one makes me giggle everytime I see it 








I have another one of my other dog that I have to scan into the computer but i'll try to do that tonight


----------



## mm16

cute pics! i'll have to upload some when I get home!


----------



## Danica

haha the one of Bindhi!! love that face!


----------



## ranskimmie

Great thread!!
I pulled up a few.


----------



## shaurin

Ranskimmie, that pic of your pup in the shades is hilarious!!!

Keep those pics comin!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

A boxer in shades...TOO CUTE


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute thread!!


----------



## kathyinjapan

here's a recent one I took


----------



## KittyBag

These are great photos!  I am laughing so hard here!  I had to add a couple.






[off topic - how do I post big pictures instead of thumbnails?]


----------



## beljwl

Here are just a few


----------



## beljwl

Here are some more


----------



## beljwl




----------



## 4theluvof-it

All the pics are great!


----------



## leothelnss

(GIVE ME THAT ROPE!)




(*sigh* What do YOU want?)


----------



## flungflung83

He looks so funny while sleeping here.


----------



## Emotus

Heres my baby.


----------



## spiralsnowman

Some of my kitty Muffin (CC):


----------



## shaurin

4theluvof-it said:


> All the pics are great!


 
This picture is HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

Emotus said:


> Heres my baby.



OH MY GOD!!! His belly poking out from the shorts is ssoooo funny and cute!! hahah


----------



## ms.fashionista

^^^
That IS hilarious!!

Here's my Zoë saying, "Mom, can you please take this HIDEOUS rain-coat off me?!?! It's cramping my style!"


----------



## ms.fashionista

Oh and here's my sister's westie who has the Donald *****'s comb-over!


----------



## Zsazsawife

This face just kills me  My little Boo.............

All of the Babies are just beautiful!!! We all have good lookin fur kids don't we!!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

ms.fashionista said:


> Oh and here's my sister's westie who has the Donald *****'s comb-over!


 
That's so funny!


----------



## elle

The way he's eye-ing that smiley face kills me!!


----------



## Souzie

Here are mine...


----------



## zeitgeist4

Now THAT is multitasking *ranskimmie*!!


----------



## shaurin

^ha!


----------



## Ladybug09

ms.fashionista said:


> ^^^
> That IS hilarious!!
> 
> Here's my Zoë saying, "Mom, can you please take this HIDEOUS rain-coat off me?!?! It's cramping my style!"


 
Your Yorkie's coat is beautiful!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

4theluvof-it said:


> All the pics are great!



I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 4theluvof-it

Oh my gosh! All the pics are soooo cute!  

Do you think our pets would kill us if they knew we were posting these most hilarious/humiliating pics??


----------



## thelace

Sasha... the ferocious German Shepherd 

(with background clutter courtesy of son & girlfriend )


----------



## skyqueen

beljwl said:


> Here are just a few


Adorable...you must be a real "hit" in West Hollywood pushing your babies around in that stroller. Love everyones baby pictures!!! Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babieejae1101




----------



## ms.fashionista

Ladybug09 said:


> Your Yorkie's coat is beautiful!



Thank you!! I am totally obsessed over her hair...she's like the barbie doll I had when I was 6. I am always brushing it...


----------



## shewolfy12

I love all your pics! Especially the bullies!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

4theluvof-it said:


> All the pics are great!


 
Priceless! 

All these pictures are great! 

And the Donald ***** combover was too funny!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

We couldn't bring Roman to Disneyland, so we brought Disney to him!


----------



## kathyinjapan

hahah that is too funny!!


----------



## skyqueen

Pinkcaviar said:


> We couldn't bring Roman to Disneyland, so we brought Disney to him!


OMG...Roman is soooooooooo cute, he looks like a toy. Wishing everyone...with a human or furry child a HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^^ Eek!!! So Cute!!


----------



## babylicious

leila chews her legs as if she was eating a chicken leg


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

keep the pics coming... i wish my kitty can stay still for one MIN for me to take pics....


----------



## BagsRmyLife

baby..my boxers do the same thing. Rocky chews on his own leg and when they are playing around Bindi will chew on this leg. Maybe it tastes like chicken.


----------



## bagaholic85

Pinkcaviar said:


> We couldn't bring Roman to Disneyland, so we brought Disney to him!



hes so cute he looks fake


----------



## babylicious

BagsRmyLife said:


> baby..my boxers do the same thing. Rocky chews on his own leg and when they are playing around Bindi will chew on this leg. Maybe it tastes like chicken.



that sounds too cute! leila does the same also! she chews on other dogs legs when theyre playing..its her trait as a corgi i believe


----------



## mpark46

Here are some of my goofball!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! He's SOOO ADORABLE!!!!! What kind of dog is he?? (I'm sorry if she's a girl...)


----------



## mpark46

BagsRmyLife said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! He's SOOO ADORABLE!!!!! What kind of dog is he?? (I'm sorry if she's a girl...)


 
Thanks! She's a Boston Terrier!


----------



## ragamuffin

I love this picture of Kumar! He looks crazed!!


----------



## Booga1003

My hubby took this picture on his phone  and this was the subject:
IM A WHORE!!

I think its  too funny. She is wide open! She looks like shes asking for it.


----------



## shay86

Heres one of my Zoe as a puppy  







heres her all grown up  (shes 6 in this picture)


----------



## 336




----------



## BagsRmyLife

mpark46 said:


> Thanks! She's a Boston Terrier!




Aww I thought so. Is she a puppy? She looks so tiny!


----------



## bagaholic85

Booga1003 said:


> My hubby took this picture on his phone  and this was the subject:
> IM A WHORE!!
> 
> I think its  too funny. She is wide open! She looks like shes asking for it.




this one really made me LOL


----------



## mpark46

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww I thought so. Is she a puppy? She looks so tiny!


 
She's almost 3 years old. She's actually a pretty standard size BT...about 15lbs. She has a small head though, LOL!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Maybe that's why...but then again I have too boxers so all of the small dogs seem tiny! She's adorable though! I love her coat color.


----------



## shaurin

ragamuffin said:


> I love this picture of Kumar! He looks crazed!!


 
^ Too funny!!!!


----------



## kmrosko404

some of my favs...


----------



## kathyinjapan

aww the 2nd pic is really sweet 

My husband gave Roma a new haircut - a mohawk.. I laugh everytime I see it


----------



## ChiChi143

Here's a couple of my baby, ChiChi

Playing around with his fav toy





Playing with the cat


----------



## caruava

Booga1003 said:


> My hubby took this picture on his phone  and this was the subject:
> IM A WHORE!!
> 
> I think its  too funny. She is wide open! She looks like shes asking for it.



Sorry everyone but this one out of everything takes the cake for me.


----------



## Booga1003

aww thank you !!! ^^^^ everytime i look at it , it makes me laugh!! Thats my crazy dog.


----------



## ladyjane76

those photos were great. I cant stop smiling!


----------



## blue996

Here's a few of my two cats:


----------



## ChiChi143

Some more:

My Chi HATES when I dress him...lol


----------



## kristie

Here is my large sized fur child.......2 year old Thoroughbred

The one pic of him smiling ALWAYS makes me LOL!

The other is him just looking "normal."


----------



## chloe777

here is my lil guy they range from 10 weeks old to 1 year.


----------



## abbygirl

My husband was packing for a trip, came back into the room and she was in there.  She HATED when he was leaving, and she always knew when that was in the floor, he was leaving.


----------



## oogiewoogie

kathyinjapan said:


> aww the 2nd pic is really sweet
> 
> My husband gave Roma a new haircut - a mohawk.. I laugh everytime I see it



*Kathy*.. I have to say.. your pet pictures always give me a good laugh.. they both have tons of character!! and they photograph really well.. 

The expression on his face.. is priceless... LOL..


----------



## oogiewoogie

abbygirl said:


> My husband was packing for a trip, came back into the room and she was in there.  She HATED when he was leaving, and she always knew when that was in the floor, he was leaving.



Aww.. soo cute!!.. looks like she made a space for herself and shes ready to go..   Is she a shi-tzu?


----------



## abbygirl

Yes, she is!!  She is so spoiled.  We love her.


----------



## irishpandabear

I love this thread!  Everyone has such funny babies!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love the Mohawk!!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Here's my Frenchie Buddha babysitting my little baby niece  She always tries to sit close to her, especially when she hears her making little sounds. Here she is sitting on a chair and leaning on the stroller :shame:


----------



## mm16

^Those are so cute! I love Frenchies.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

mpark46 said:


> Here are some of my goofball!




Toooo Cute! Love the bubbles and I notice her nails are painted! How precious! 

And I love you camera! Which one did you use? =)


----------



## prinzes_kelly

everyone of your babies made me laugh,love this thread..here's mine


----------



## LOVELINDT

WOAH!!
Lets make sure our social censor is working before posting again please!


----------



## bnjj

I'm sorry but, and I may only be speaking for myself here, is it really necessary to post close up pics of your cat's vagina?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*bunny*LV* said:


> Here's my Frenchie Buddha babysitting my little baby niece  She always tries to sit close to her, especially when she hears her making little sounds. Here she is sitting on a chair and leaning on the stroller :shame:


 

I love french bulldogs!


----------



## caruava




----------



## shamrock0421

This picture of Sparky always makes me laugh.  He looks all cross-eyed and crazy.  LOL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^How cute!


----------



## kathyinjapan

haha he looks like he's having the time of his life!

here's my funny face-


----------



## MichelleD

Sasha the Sad Clown on Halloween.


----------



## MichelleD

Here's another one.  Sasha and my son doing the gangsta lean. It just cracks me up.


----------



## harlem_cutie

these pics are wonderful. You guys have the most adorable babies


----------



## shaurin

Thanks everyone for all of their pics so far!!!  I'm all  today!!!  

And in exciting, rather random news, my baby boy is now a TV star -- he made it onto a local news segment the other day in our town!!!!  (My DH was at the vet with him yesterday and the news crew just happened to be there).  I made my DH tape the segment and like the doting (somewhat obsessive) mommy that I am, I've now watched it like 10 times already!!!!


----------



## MichelleD

shaurin said:


> Thanks everyone for all of their pics so far!!!  I'm all  today!!!
> 
> And in exciting, rather random news, my baby boy is now a TV star -- he made it onto a local news segment the other day in our town!!!!  (My DH was at the vet with him yesterday and the news crew just happened to be there).  I made my DH tape the segment and like the doting (somewhat obsessive) mommy that I am, I've now watched it like 10 times already!!!!



Wow. I feel honored to make the acquaintance of the mother of a star


----------



## tiny dancer

MichelleD said:


> Here's another one. Sasha and my son doing the gangsta lean. It just cracks me up.


 
 Thats hilarious!! Haha thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Lec8504

Chloe....the baby.

please excuse the floor...in their playroom i had to put those fake synthetic wood floors to protect the real floor.


----------



## benniecooper

My new pup, Otis.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEKKK!!! Otis is a cutie putitie!!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Otis looks like he's saying

"Hey there sweet baby!"


----------



## Nyria

prinzes_kelly said:


> everyone of your babies made me laugh,love this thread..here's mine


 
This looks like a toy!  If you didn't post other pics I wouldn've thought it was a fake dog - sooooo cute!



i_love_yorkie said:


>


 
I love this pic - looks like he (she?) is laughing hysterically!  Or just in heaven!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Great pictures, everyone! They're so cute and funny!!

This is Murphy.  I call it the "tidal wave tongue". 




(Sorry the pic is bad quality, it was taken with my phone. It's a .bmp so I can't attach it, so hopefully everyone can see it!)


----------



## Nyria

BasketballCourt said:


> Great pictures, everyone! They're so cute and funny!!
> 
> This is Murphy.  I call it the "tidal wave tongue".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry the pic is bad quality, it was taken with my phone. It's a .bmp so I can't attach it, so hopefully everyone can see it!)


 
I can't see this - it comes up as a red X on my page


----------



## MichelleD

Otis is adorable!!!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Nyria said:


> I can't see this - it comes up as a red X on my page


 





http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2meburl&s=3

^ Hopefully that works!


----------



## christeeny151

This is a great thread! I love everyone's funny pets! Here are a couple of silly candids of my corgis.

Dingo caught sleeping in the cat litter box






Dingo stuck trying to walk through the gate at my grandmas.





Mia making ugly faces at the camera... Dingo looking over in disgust


----------



## stellamaried

^^ Okay, I literally laughed out loud at those.  Such funny doggies!


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^ OMG.. you're corgi's definitely gave me a good chuckle.. so darn cute!


----------



## leothelnss

^^ Those are hilarious!! I love the second one!


----------



## Veelyn

Here are pics of my baby Scrappy Doo wearing his stunna shades. He's a mini Schnauzer!


----------



## ranskimmie

I think my personal Coach models are kinda cute


----------



## lodilove

christeeny151 said:


> Dingo stuck trying to walk through the gate at my grandmas.


That reminds me of my fat little dachshund who's gotten stuck trying to sneak through our railing!


----------



## lodilove

ranskimmie said:


> I think my personal Coach models are kinda cute


 Awww, too cute! If my dogs were cleaner, I'd have them model some of my Coaches, too!


----------



## cristalena56

our family kitty sam does this and many times when you would see a bag just moving across the floor, it was him having the time of his life haha  i miss him  hes in fl


----------



## Deleted member 20806

The first pic is my dog trying to eat my christmas present lol! The second is him trying to open my present! It was our last holiday together


----------



## shewolfy12

I love your dog. He looks a little "wolfy" like my old boy... He passed away a few weeks ago and I miss him so much.. 





LVBastille said:


> The first pic is my dog trying to eat my christmas present lol! The second is him trying to open my present! It was our last holiday together


----------



## pokipoki

the corgi pictures cracked me up so loud! ooo dinggooo you are soo cutee!!


----------



## agart245

sorry these are kind of blury, but these are my cat snowflake reading the newspaper and inside a bloomingdales bag!


----------



## christeeny151

agart245 said:


> sorry these are kind of blury, but these are my cat snowflake reading the newspaper and inside a bloomingdales bag!



Awe... your kitty seems to have good taste-crawling into the bloomies bag.


----------



## Zophie

These pics are all cracking me up!

Here are some of my brother's dog Zoe wearing her t-shirt that says, "Does this shirt make me look fat?"  She's a little on the chubby side and the shirt is an XS.  What is funny is before I put it on her she pulled it off the coffee table and started chewing on it and we played tug-of-war with it a bit.  That loosened it up so I could get it onto her.


----------



## shaurin

As if I haven't already posted enough pics of my baby boy, but this one (taken two weekends ago) made me laugh immediately, simply because it looks like doggie galmourshots to me!!!


----------



## Zophie

^^^

so cute!  He definitely looks like he's posing.


----------



## e.Kat

Here is Olivia, a French Bulldog that I rescued, at about 8 weeks old trying to "walk" Custer, a 110 pound Shepherd!  Custer looks pretty confused!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^OMG!! thats the cuttest thing ive seen in ages  UGH! love love love frenchies!


----------



## DanceRookie

commode hugging kitty!


----------



## DanceRookie

a newer one but not a funny one:


----------



## tarabag

haha my Minnie
she was yawning and i caught her just as she finished yawning HAHA


----------



## thinkPINK

Here is my kitty Ellie watching the Pigeons outside and not too happy that she couldn't catch one.


----------



## Veelyn

christeeny151 said:


> This is a great thread! I love everyone's funny pets! Here are a couple of silly candids of my corgis.
> 
> Dingo caught sleeping in the cat litter box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dingo stuck trying to walk through the gate at my grandmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia making ugly faces at the camera... Dingo looking over in disgust


 
LMAO! Your doggies are too funny!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My cats turn into clowns when they're sleeping. They always find the most bizarre sleeping positions ever... Check it out


----------



## CandyJanney

here is a pic of our new kitten, bailey. She got home and immediately needed a bath.  she's actually less rat like when dry.


----------



## bnjj

Those sleeping pix are great.

Bailey is a cutie.


----------



## natalie1885

hi shaurin!
i  this fun/ny thread! hahhaaaah!

i got these 2 shots:

dakota's blankie (bcuz my lhasa takes this wherever she goes-unless it's being washed) is that weird that she needs a 'security' thing???

& 2nd  "miss priss in training"...dunno why i came up w/that but it's what i got when i 1st saw that shot.


----------



## puddinhd58

I hope the pic comes out..if not click the link...This is my big goofy golden... I LOVE my baby!!!


----------



## Elsie87

Some pics of my labrador Orly that make my laugh:

1. When she was a puppy, she used to sleep inside our computer table, even when someone was sitting there.

2. We used this picture for our Christmas greeting cards a few years ago.

3. The first time that we took her to the beach. She was soaking wet! Haha, poor thing!

4. This picture is just cute and makes my smile everytime I see it.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Brothers sleeping together Micah and Yoshi


----------



## Joni3Nyo

My cat Dante, he always look silly on pictures


----------



## ranskimmie

This pic of my baby boy boxer Coal makes me lol! Hes really enjoying his first boat ride!


----------



## samjane

christeeny151 said:


> This is a great thread! I love everyone's funny pets! Here are a couple of silly candids of my corgis.
> 
> Dingo caught sleeping in the cat litter box




I can't get over how funny this picture is!  Dingo is such a cutie!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Puppy breath?!


----------



## natalie1885

that picture above is SOOOOO funny!!!!!  i luv it!


----------



## downrabbithole

Gosh, all of your pets are SO adorable! 

Here is my baby right before he got groomed. Look at his back legs. He always does that...he has weird back leg positions!


----------



## tkc3689

This is one of my favorite's of my Anya


----------



## natalie1885

oh my gosh!  Anya is tooo cute & funny!  hahhaaaah!  thanx for sharing this! (^_^)


----------



## TnC

downrabbithole said:


> Gosh, all of your pets are SO adorable!
> 
> Here is my baby right before he got groomed. Look at his back legs. He always does that...he has weird back leg positions!


 
Oh my goodness! How adorable! Its so cute when dogs do that to their back legs.


----------



## TnC

This is my dog, Rocky.


----------



## TnC

My family dog, Ikaika.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Puppy breath?!



I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

aww the puppy's!


----------



## helene80

Too cute!


----------



## peach.

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My cats turn into clowns when they're sleeping. They always find the most bizarre sleeping positions ever... Check it out



BB, I seriously LOLed when I saw these photos! Your kitties are SO hilarious! Looks like they put each other on a choke hold -- how can they sleep like that?!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Izznit

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My cats turn into clowns when they're sleeping. They always find the most bizarre sleeping positions ever... Check it out



LOL reminds me of the episode of friends when ross and joey fall asleep together


----------



## Izznit

Meet Stinky and Maggie:


----------



## bagaholic85

LOL y is there a watermelon on his head?


----------



## Izznit

^^i really have no idea... hehe


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Oh my gosh - I'm happy I found this thread. I took this picture of my 2.5 year old toy poodle yesterday. He has been so exhausted lately with a new puppy (Daphne the mini doxie) always chasing him around that he took the opportunity while she was napping to catch a few Z's. 




He didn't quite make it to his normal sleeping spot, and you will notice that his face is just planted (smooshed) along the back of the couch.


----------



## leothelnss

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My cats turn into clowns when they're sleeping. They always find the most bizarre sleeping positions ever... Check it out


 

Your cats are so gorgeous!!! Especially the spotty one, what kind is it?


----------



## Izznit

sarahloveslouis said:


> Oh my gosh - I'm happy I found this thread. I took this picture of my 2.5 year old toy poodle yesterday. He has been so exhausted lately with a new puppy (Daphne the mini doxie) always chasing him around that he took the opportunity while she was napping to catch a few Z's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't quite make it to his normal sleeping spot, and you will notice that his face is just planted (smooshed) along the back of the couch.



lol! how cute! My babies do that sometimes, too.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

heres my puppy watching her own kind of show


----------



## sarahloveslouis

xxxjulybabyxxx said:


> View attachment 518370
> 
> heres my puppy watching her own kind of show


 
Dog Whisperer!!!!! My two little ones love to watch that with me, too. If only I could get Cesar to come to my house LOL


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love this thread!


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

sarahloveslouis said:


> Dog Whisperer!!!!! My two little ones love to watch that with me, too. If only I could get Cesar to come to my house LOL


thats what my bf always says... I always record the show and try to learn but very hard.. I guess I have a weak energy haha


----------



## angel81chick

This Bailey in all his Glory!


----------



## keya

aww, everyone's pets are so cute!


----------



## Peeking_Around

Took the family to the beach and our little Pom - I kept her on the leash while we were there since it was her first time and I didn't want her to run off ... 

BUT .. once the boys started playing football ... she just wanted to join in!  I couldn't stop her and finally snapped a few pics before grabbing her up before she got run over!!


----------



## chiwawawonder

my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ HAHA, that made my day!  oh man...


----------



## Izznit

chiwawawonder said:


> my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!



LOL!
that's so cute!


----------



## mimi-ann

hahaah....this is my Pug Riley on Halloween !


----------



## smallfry

I love Mommy and Daddy's bed....


----------



## Izznit

^^^How adorable!


----------



## angel81chick

Bailey with my bff...






And in all of his glory...


----------



## chiwawawonder

i want my dimsum! 

*look at her eyes*


----------



## whalenme

I put the boxer puppy picture on the boxer thread but I thought I would put it here too!!

The pictures are...
 My little cousin and her boxer puppy with my aunt!
 My little cousin and my cousins' finace's puppy!
 My old roommate bought a hamster and let him climb in our cup.  I had to get rid of it because it kind of grossed me out.


----------



## bagaholic85

chiwawawonder said:


> my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!


----------



## smallfry

chiwawawonder said:


> i want my dimsum!
> 
> *look at her eyes*


 
She is so cute!  And she makes the best faces!  I love her outfit, too.


----------



## Sunshine

^^^^^ love her!!! Lol


----------



## Sunshine

chiwawawonder said:


> my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!




She looks like she is sooooo smiling...so cute!!!!


----------



## courtneyh

my little man moses playing in the ocean!!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Found this picture of Louis my poodle, he was pretty young, and was playing on his back. I snapped this photo showing what a sweet, loving dog he can be.... 

The way the camera turned his eyes that color really didn't help much, either. LOL.


----------



## Miyoshi637

^^ So cute! He looks so happy and surprised!


----------



## mimi-ann

this is my pug Brodie dressed as the devil he is for Halloween


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^  So cute!


----------



## Izznit

LOL *mimi*!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

smithers


----------



## venetiakim

good one!





mimi-ann said:


> this is my pug Brodie dressed as the devil he is for Halloween


----------



## venetiakim

precious!


chiwawawonder said:


> my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!


----------



## desiuny

This one of Murves makes me laugh. I don't even know how it happened. He was like 8 months old in this pic. Enjoy!


----------



## SweetPurple

This is Hubby's French Bulldog "Lucky" that DD dressed up for the beach


----------



## jenny70

This is my 12 year old, Smokey going absolutely crazy over a new cat nip mouse!


----------



## desiuny

^^Wow, that cat looks big. How much does she weights?


----------



## jenny70

^^I know, he's huge!  In this pic he was probably close to 20 pounds.  I have since put him on a diet and he's down to 16 pounds, still big but we're working on it!


----------



## jenny70

This is hilarious!  So innocent looking!


----------



## desiuny

^^ fat and all, he is a total cutie!!


----------



## ChiChi143




----------



## venetiakim

chihuahuas have the best expressions of all!!!


----------



## joyeaux

I posted this one just a sec ago in another thread... Makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## mimi-ann

SweetPurple said:


> This is Hubby's French Bulldog "Lucky" that DD dressed up for the beach


 bahahahaha.......too bad Bay Watch  isn't still on , I'm sure Lucky could have a staring role!!!!!! I love French bulldogs!!!! (and pugs too)


----------



## mimi-ann

desiuny said:


> This one of Murves makes me laugh. I don't even know how it happened. He was like 8 months old in this pic. Enjoy!


 haahaa....Murves and I have a lot in common ! I love Chocolate milk too ! Cute picture !


----------



## chiwawawonder

smallfry said:


> She is so cute!  And she makes the best faces!  I love her outfit, too.



thanks guys!

check her out!
http://www.europuppyblog.com/maximi...09/bonsai-s-short-video-paris-nemes-fazekas#c


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love this thread.


----------



## shaurin

^ Me too!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Booga1003 said:


> My hubby took this picture on his phone and this was the subject:
> IM A WHORE!!
> 
> I think its too funny. She is wide open! She looks like shes asking for it.


 

this photo made me LOL


----------



## mas2388

This pic kills me everytime! I chanced upon this photo while taking random shots of them roughhousing.

The look on my chi's face is priceless!


----------



## *Lo

^^^^LOL!!! that pic is sooo funny!!! Both of theor faces are hysterical


----------



## tuffcookie

*mas*, what a funny pictures of your doggies! i love that hello kitty collar - where did you find that btw?


----------



## desiuny

^^ I agree. Insanely funny, LMAO!!!!


----------



## mas2388

tuffcookie said:


> *mas*, what a funny pictures of your doggies! i love that hello kitty collar - where did you find that btw?



Hey tuffcookie, thanks! I got the hk collar at a sanrio store in an outlet place in california. Maybe vacaville or cabazon?


----------



## burberryaholic

This is my Boston Terrier...Bill Brasky 

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Nouchie.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture004.jpg

http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee269/shayvirtue/Picture003-1.jpg


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I love the second one! You found a toy that looks just like him! Probably thinks he has a little baby.


----------



## burberryaholic

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ I love the second one! You found a toy that looks just like him! Probably thinks he has a little baby.


 
Hahaha!  He actually ended up destroying the toy about 5 minutes later--I am so glad I got a picture while it lasted


----------



## lil_peanut

SweetPurple said:


> This is Hubby's French Bulldog "Lucky" that DD dressed up for the beach


 

LOL That's hilarious!! I tried putting my dog in my old pair of shorts...but as soon as I got them on he farted in them!! EWWW!!! 
No pets in clothes for me. (70 pound American Bulldog Mix)
Although he does have a liking for cheap flip flops...








He's so big and clumsy, it's funny to see him try to be sly and sneak away with my shoe.


----------



## ig1s

my pommie brandy, she always was take a peep to us with her shy face when she pee! lol


----------



## xsavagex

my cat, with tinsel on her neck


----------



## burberryaholic

Peanut--your dog looks like such a happy guy!  I love him!

ig1--My Boston does this too and I think it is hilarious.

Savage--Your cat does not look happy about that tinsel--like, "mom, this is so embarassing"


----------



## xsavagex

haha i know, she looks so grumpy! my little sister did this to her, it was xmas time lol


----------



## BagsRmyLife

This one cracks me up all the time...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^ omg the raspberries!!    so funny!


----------



## BasketballCourt

christeeny151 said:


> This is a great thread! I love everyone's funny pets! Here are a couple of silly candids of my corgis.
> 
> Dingo caught sleeping in the cat litter box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dingo stuck trying to walk through the gate at my grandmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia making ugly faces at the camera... Dingo looking over in disgust


 
HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## StellaStewart




----------



## jenny70

She is soooo cute!


----------



## couture_addict

I posted this in another thread, but this is the pic that always cracks me up


----------



## xmelissax

These 2 always make me laugh









Somebody made a bed in a pile of clothes and decided it would be fun to chew on them.


----------



## chpwhy

The grass is greener on the other side?





Get out of my Face!


----------



## chpwhy




----------



## couture_addict

I adore this thread - it always makes me smile!!


----------



## mockinglee




----------



## couture_addict

^


----------



## piratesbooty

This is my boyfriend's roommates dog. He loves to watch the traffic go by...






so cute!


----------



## puddinhd58




----------



## Lady Chinadoll

OMG!!! this is awesome!


----------



## Ima_lurker

click on picture...they're at it all day long!!!


----------



## azsun

All grown up in my avatar.


Everyone's fur kids are adorable!


----------



## tatertot

We adopted a rescue kitty and she had awful little knots so we had to shave her bald. Here she is with just a fuzzy head and tail. She is in much better shape now.


----------



## bnjj

OMG!  That poor cat.  She's pretty though.


----------



## Diesel&Coco

tatertot said:


> We adopted a rescue kitty and she had awful little knots so we had to shave her bald. Here she is with just a fuzzy head and tail. She is in much better shape now.



OMG!  That head and tail don't even look like they belong with that body - it's so tiny!

She is a gorgeous girl though, and I'm glad she's doing better!


----------



## trixz

My new roommate, Mimi (12 weeks old) doing her favorite thing hiding inside a huge plastic bag and I peek in to see what's she up to.....








Sorry for th blurry pic, can't use flash. Don't want to scare her.


----------



## bellafleur

This thread is so fun- I didn't even know it was here! Here are few pictures of Cubby

He likes to sleep like this:





And this:





And this:





Ok, basically, he likes to sleep


----------



## chodessa

Couple of funny summer pics..
*SAY CHEESE!!*




*2008 OLYMPIC DIVER!!*




*HUH?!?*


----------



## mockinglee

My doggie is like a one-pup blooper reel.














Stuffed animal killah!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

he sure loves his wine!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

He's a great driver!!! and loves cars!!


----------



## missisa07




----------



## bagaholic85

lol sashas totally camera ready and monte hides behind peeking out


----------



## shaurin

mockinglee said:


>


 
^ This pic is  mock!!!


----------



## Julierose

My Maxie looking a lil stoned........


----------



## Julierose

And, oh yea, he turns in to Superman.....


----------



## Julierose

Bella loves to sit at the Kitchen Table..........


----------



## Julierose

Bella loves her Candy Cane Bones.......


----------



## fantasiatzu

It's MINE, all mine!


----------



## irishlass1029

COFFEE SPEW!!!!!!






They are all so adorable!!!!

Here's  my friends 2 nuts in my back yard:






And another friend's dog being a ham:












Mine does cute and silly things all the time, but I never seem to be able to catch it on camera!


----------



## Izznit

fantasiatzu said:


> it's mine, all mine!




lol


----------



## kristin.xo

He likes to sleep sitting up sometimes .. 





Too bad I had so many perfect pictures for this thread on my macbook that got erased.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^my dog does that all the time! it always cracks me up


----------



## Pinkcaviar

Everyone's babies are soo precious!  They have so much character!


----------



## natalie78

I cannot figure out why my DH says that she is spoiled...


----------



## Hemlock




----------



## invisible

PIC1 - Fendi bring me her mouse to play
PIC 2 - Fendi sticking her tongue out
PIC 3 - Fendi sleeping with cup on her head 
(no cats were hurt during the taking of these pics =P)


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg the last pic of fendi is so cute!!!


----------



## Dawn

Cain and Fritz in their Halloween costumes!!!!!
Cain - our Superdog!!! (he'll be 8 next month):





Fritz - our little bandito (that's the name of the costume and when when we adopted him from the shelter, his name was Bandit, lol)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He is NOT HAPPY:


----------



## bagaholic85

^^   too cute!


----------



## poleybear

JoJo sleeping lol


----------



## chodessa




----------



## leothelnss

^ So cute!!!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

priceless to me


----------



## Miss Birkin

Such cute pets! So adorable!


----------



## izziebee

Amazing pics...loving this thread! Here are pics of my funny dogs!


----------



## hairsprayhead

I wasn't being very nice to my chihuahua pup the other day.


----------



## Drop Dead Red

This is my SOULMATE and BESTFRIEND!!! She was a rescue that I found behind a dumpster!!! RIP DRIFTER CHANEL DOCETI There isnt a day that goes by that I dont cry for you.. We will be together again..Im sharing this picture cause she was one MEAN ***** and thats why I LOVED her most!!!


----------



## gro3602

Too funny, have to enlarge:


----------



## irishlass1029

^^^LMAO!  

That is one huge paw attached to what she's going after...what is that one?


----------



## Pebbi

I will post later the pictures of my guinea pics, when I´m at home - now I´m still working...

Perhaps it is everyone here, which have guinea pics too...??!


----------



## bagaholic85

gro3602 said:


> Too funny, have to enlarge:


----------



## Drop Dead Red

gro3602 said:


> Too funny, have to enlarge:


 
You made me cry!!! Thank you for enlargeing it for me!! I miss her soooo..
She hated everyone but me!!!


----------



## Drop Dead Red

irishlass1029 said:


> ^^^LMAO!
> 
> That is one huge paw attached to what she's going after...what is that one?


 
Now Im in tears laughing..It is my Germen Shepherd KOAS!!! LMFAO
She REALLY hated him..He use to bite her butt to piss her off thats the only way he could get a rise out of her


----------



## BagsRmyLife

chodessa said:


>



I just squeaked out loud when I saw this pic!
AHHH!! I LOVE IT!!!!! 

She looks like she's dreaming of something soooooooo niceeee!


----------



## dianafrances

here are my babies 




lestat (yorkie), little (chihuahua), coco(yorkie)






coco sticking his tongue out at me





allie


----------



## irishlass1029

^^^LOL!  Full bore!


----------



## robbins65

chiwawawonder said:


> my 4.5lb-chihuahua can swim with that grin on her face! hahaha! the face!


  OMG he looks like a meer cat in that picture!  Love it.  This thread always makes me smile


----------



## it'sanaddiction

This is Milo. He frequently lays on my desk while I'm on the computer. Tonight he was asleep with his tongue out!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dawn said:


> Cain and Fritz in their Halloween costumes!!!!!
> Cain - our Superdog!!! (he'll be 8 next month):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz - our little bandito (that's the name of the costume and when when we adopted him from the shelter, his name was Bandit, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is NOT HAPPY:


 
Cain looks like he can go with the flow!

Fritz looks humiliated, I can't stop laughing, poor fellow!


----------



## irishlass1029

That is SOOOO cute!!!

I love little furbaby tongues!


----------



## gro3602

Love this thread!!

Keep these photos coming!!


----------



## gro3602

When Marley was younger he had a growth removed on the side of his face.

He had to wear this "halo" for a week.

Not funny for him, but I still laugh when I see this photo.


----------



## Drop Dead Red

gro3602 said:


> When Marley was younger he had a growth removed on the side of his face.
> 
> He had to wear this "halo" for a week.
> 
> Not funny for him, but I still laugh when I see this photo.


 

Life is just not fair..He looks so stinking cute!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Awwwwwww......Marley's so CUTE!






He's like:  "_*Seriously*_, Mom? WTF?"


----------



## ChiChi143

Not too happy wearing their Halloween costumes LOL


----------



## chodessa

*SupaCool....*


----------



## bnjj

Awwww, Mickey and Minnie Chi look SOOOO cute!!


----------



## EvaLV

My puppy Chihuahua loves sleeping with its head inside DH's slipper!


----------



## meggyg8r

I just found this forum today, I am so excited!  I have some cute photos of my animals that make me laugh that I will share...

This is my baby kitten Gizmo when she had mange and we had to give her a "scabies bath" as we like to call it...






My puppy attacking my white kitten:


----------



## irishlass1029

*snicker*  ^^^^


----------



## gro3602

too funny!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

OK, maybe not laugh, but a serious AWWWWWWW!!!  Einey just ate a YUMMY homemade dog biscuit from an unofficial RAOK friend Japster yesterday!


----------



## bnjj

EvaLV said:


> My puppy Chihuahua loves sleeping with its head inside DH's slipper!


 
Awww.  Cutie.

My cats love to sleep on my clothes since they smell like me.


----------



## bnjj

oregonfanlisa said:


> OK, maybe not laugh, but a serious AWWWWWWW!!! Einey just ate a YUMMY homemade dog biscuit from an unofficial RAOK friend Japster yesterday!


 
That face!  *dies*


----------



## Antubella

Ok my adorable Yorkie Pablo..
Before...






..and after..:okay:


----------



## Antubella

He loves cats...especially the poor Cefalo!


----------



## irishlass1029

oregonfanlisa said:


> OK, maybe not laugh, but a serious AWWWWWWW!!! Einey just ate a YUMMY homemade dog biscuit from an unofficial RAOK friend Japster yesterday!


 
Einstein is SO cute!!!  You should post the one of Einey eyeballing as Twinkie chomps down on the goodies!!!  That's hilarious! 

So cute.


----------



## nana00

ChiChi143 said:


> Not too happy wearing their Halloween costumes LOL


----------



## oregonfanlisa

irishlass1029 said:


> Einstein is SO cute!!! You should post the one of Einey eyeballing as Twinkie chomps down on the goodies!!! That's hilarious!
> 
> So cute.


 
Yeah, that is a good one!  Here you go!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Reagan stealing DH's pizza and dragging it across the bed...



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v691/krystalwilkerson/SL741906.jpg


----------



## 8seventeen19

Reagan


----------



## 8seventeen19

Evidently, Dylan wanted to go to Vegas with us!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dylan when I took her to work:





Dylan after 5 minutes of being at work:





This one brings the LOLs... Dylan after 10 minutes at work. I believe she is telling me "LETS GO!"


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dylan LOVES to eat!!!
DH loves to give her pizza.

She sees the pizza:


----------



## 8seventeen19

She begs for the pizza:





DH gives her pizza


----------



## 8seventeen19

Dylan getting a bath!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Dylan and Reagan are tooooooo cute!!!


----------



## jenny70

These 2 pics cracked me up!


----------



## jenny70

DITTO!


irishlass1029 said:


> That is SOOOO cute!!!
> 
> I love little furbaby tongues!


----------



## jenny70

Here is Bella, she's sleeping...


----------



## jenny70

I'm not sure why this picture cracks me up, but it does!  She looks like such a bully and she's such a itty bitty girl!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Now THAT looks comfortable!!! I miss my siamese.... 



jenny70 said:


> Here is Bella, she's sleeping...


----------



## anufangava

kmrosko404 said:


> some of my favs...


so cute! I was already wondering how one big dog can fit into a small bean bag, and the second photo shows that two can even fit!


----------



## anufangava

jenny70 said:


> Here is Bella, she's sleeping...


 Bella the cat struggling not to get eaten alive by a furry beanbag.


----------



## katelynnl

elle said:


> The way he's eye-ing that smiley face kills me!!


 

AWWWW! I have a miniature schnauzer too and your baby is SO adorable!


----------



## FashionKween

ChiChi143 said:


> Not too happy wearing their Halloween costumes LOL


 
THAT is the cutest pic in the entire world. 

i wanted to get my mutt a costume but my mom said it was too expensive haha i'm like "they have one at Wal-Mart for 10 bucks!" lol


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Dusty playing with her toy...


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Hahaha! She's so funny!!


----------



## oscarcat729

Some funny pics of my babies! They're such characters.
This is them @ 8 weeks old





This is when Brook had her cast on. She's looking at it like "How the ^&*@ am I supposed to play with this thing?"





Brook wanted her close-up!





Jet wants the shoe...


----------



## aminie

here's my kitty Tamago in his more glorious pose!


----------



## redney

OMG these are all such CUTE pictures!!!!  I love this thread!! 

Here's Chloe doing some "online dating". My friend sent me a pic of her cat and my cat perked up at it. LOL


----------



## aminie

redney said:


> OMG these are all such CUTE pictures!!!!  I love this thread!!
> 
> Here's Chloe doing some "online dating". My friend sent me a pic of her cat and my cat perked up at it. LOL



wow I should try this with my cat! he actually chats with some of my friends from time to time, so this might work!


----------



## bnjj

aminie said:


> here's my kitty Tamago in his more glorious pose!


 
This is hilarious!!


----------



## FashionKween

redney said:


> OMG these are all such CUTE pictures!!!!  I love this thread!!
> 
> Here's Chloe doing some "online dating". My friend sent me a pic of her cat and my cat perked up at it. LOL


 
AHAHA that is genius.


----------



## xxxjulybabyxxx

my baby girl.. she sits like human since she was little (was a fattest litter) and makes me and my dbf  sometimes.


----------



## irishlass1029

^^^ SO cute!!!  What's her name?


----------



## chodessa

Chubsy Ubsy really appreciates the tempurpedic mattress!!


----------



## tuffcookie

my frenchie baby (his name is chance) - it looks like hes laughing, doesn't it?


----------



## FashionKween

tuffcookie said:


> my frenchie baby (his name is chance) - it looks like hes laughing, doesn't it?


 
lol! thats so adorable!


----------



## FashionKween

*WARNING:*  this may cause laughter


----------



## sheishollywood

Such cute pics!! I have to remember to come back and post pics of Lucy


----------



## PINKeyeliner

my puppy!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

LOL I LOVE Nosie pics!! What kind of dog is that?


----------



## bonchicgenre

mpark46 said:


> here are some of my goofball!



im in love!!!!!!!


----------



## PINKeyeliner

its a sharpae here r some more pics of it lol..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













lil_peanut said:


> LOL I LOVE Nosie pics!! What kind of dog is that?


----------



## lil_peanut

Sooooo Cute!!!! All that extra skin!! LOL


----------



## PINKeyeliner

her name is cali lol





lil_peanut said:


> Sooooo Cute!!!! All that extra skin!! LOL


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Boxing Boys:


----------



## spoiled_brat

Everyone's babies are so cute!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

PINKeyeliner said:


> its a sharpae here r some more pics of it lol..



LOOK AT THE SQUISHY FACE!!!! 

I do this to my boxers faces all the time and mush them up!


----------



## AAA07

Ok There are some great pics!! I thought this was kinda funny. Shows a little 'tude!


----------



## jenny70

LOL! Mid scratch, love it!!


----------



## irishlass1029

^^and tPF up on the monitor!  LOL!


----------



## AAA07

yeah and funny thing is I didn't stage the photo.  I am ALWAYS on tPF!!


----------



## vanessa225

chodessa said:


> Chubsy Ubsy really appreciates the tempurpedic mattress!!



Chodessa, that's the Cutest. Pic. EVER!  Pitties are the best!


----------



## vanessa225

mockinglee said:


> My doggie is like a one-pup blooper reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed animal killah!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!  The stuffie-face is hilarious!


----------



## Christine

Probably only funny to me... but here are the pups.. passed out after a hard workout and a Lean Cuisine...


----------



## Irishgal

Christine said:


> Probably only funny to me... but here are the pups.. passed out after a hard workout and a Lean Cuisine...


 
Nope, that is funny to me too. I love how they just stop and drop wherever they are.


----------



## Christine

Irishgal said:


> Nope, that is funny to me too. I love how they just stop and drop wherever they are.


 

 Haha.. too true.  I suspect the German-English translation of Dachshund is "Little Drunk Sailor".. because as much as they love to galavant... well, passing out cold is a far more amusing pasttime of dachshunds.  Mine are fine examples.


----------



## irishlass1029

My Sassy was a doxy and she actually took the time to burrow into something before crashing.  What her comedy routine was was trying to get out of whatever she had borrowed and tangled herself into.  Sometimes I would be laughing so hard, I couldn't help her out.  She would try and try and finally just stop dead still until I said her name and I knew by which end of the blanket wagged where her head was.  I SO wish I had pics!


----------



## lilian

FashionKween said:


> *WARNING:*  this may cause laughter



OMG this is great!


----------



## Christine

irishlass1029 said:


> My Sassy was a doxy and she actually took the time to burrow into something before crashing. What her comedy routine was was trying to get out of whatever she had borrowed and tangled herself into. Sometimes I would be laughing so hard, I couldn't help her out. She would try and try and finally just stop dead still until I said her name and I knew by which end of the blanket wagged where her head was. I SO wish I had pics!


 

I have one doxie that insists on burrowing..  she is blind so she normally sniffs her way over to me and then slithers down my side, under the covers, until she reaches the end of the bed.  Of course I'm always sleeping during that activity.  So in the morning I have to stick my arm under the covers, search around for her and do "the doxie extraction".    She is pretty good at flattening herself out such that no one knows where she went.. lol (I always do!).


----------



## AAA07

sneaky little weenie!


----------



## Jahpson

chodessa said:


> Chubsy Ubsy really appreciates the tempurpedic mattress!!


 

 how adorable!


----------



## lily25

Lol!


----------



## Prosperity




----------



## lil_peanut

Why it's fun having an eager to please dog...presenting Turbo!

"Hi Mommy, look what Daddy did!"





"Why yes, blue IS my best color!"





(And my favorite)
"Yo, you laughin' at me Fool?"


----------



## allicatexp

Here is my fave of Wesley:


----------



## irishlass1029

The expression on Ebbie's face just gets me!


----------



## irishlass1029

This was my sassy...


----------



## jenny70

Too cute!
The look on Sassy's face says, oh no, not the camera again!




irishlass1029 said:


> This was my sassy...


----------



## Jackie[:

"play wiff me mommy"


----------



## dusty paws

An in actions shot of my standard grey chinchilla Frankie... I love his whiskers on this one!


----------



## dusty paws

My mosaic Ollie using me as his lookout post..


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ here's my puppy yawning*


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*OMG ALL THESE ANIMALS ARE GORGEOUS GOD BLESS EACH AND EVERYONE OF THEM *

*Here's a few pics that make me lol , of my babies .*

















*MY BOYFRIEND'S CAT MYLO HE HAS SO MUCH CHARACTER IN HIM* .






*PLAYIN DEAD LOL*






*His other cat lucas , he loves the washing machine .*


----------



## irishlass1029

dusty paws said:


> An in actions shot of my standard grey chinchilla Frankie... I love his whiskers on this one!


 
OMGosh!  How freaking CUTE is that????

I don't think I've ever seen a chinchilla before!  Can you post other pics.  

Are they good pets?  Lovable?  

I  him!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

This pic makes me laugh ... i'm wondering what Lucie (my bunny) is saying or thinking whilst she looks at Pascoe (my cat!)






P.s *allicatexp* - i adore your pic of Wesley!


----------



## amamxr

Scooter- at the playground!!
Marlo and our resident deer


----------



## sweetdreamer16

here is oliver on new years eve!!






don't worry he's not actually drunk! we just "framed" him


----------



## Cates

My Roman:

Did you say cookies?!





Helping mom unpack her latest Crate & Barrel order:





Ummmm, just passed out:


----------



## moodysmom10

aww all the pics are soo cute! love the "framed" pic


----------



## irishlass1029

OMGosh!  Oliver with my favorite (and ONLY) drink!  So cute!









Okay, This pic just CRACKS ME UP!  LMAO!  Poor little Roman - all exposed.


----------



## Cates

^^  My Roman loves to sleep in funny positions, thus exposing himself. 

Here's another one:


----------



## irishlass1029

hehehe!!!  Roman is adorable!


----------



## Lanier

My cat Flower .... whatever it was, it must have been tasty!


----------



## candypants1100

grr my pic wont work


----------



## oscarcat729

I actually did 2 LOLCats with my kitties for a "The Office" contest. Quotes are from The Office, kitties are mine!


----------



## redskater

Why bother with the cat bed?


----------



## MonkeyGirl

blue996 said:


> Here's a few of my two cats:



 love the fourth picture over. your kitties are so adorable!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

oscarcat729 said:


> View attachment 648568


omg this is one of the best things i have ever seen!


----------



## Voodoo

redskater said:


> Why bother with the cat bed?


 
 Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

Adorable!!



aaallabama said:


> *^^ here's my puppy yawning*


----------



## jenny70

This is hilarious!



redskater said:


> Why bother with the cat bed?


----------



## jenny70

Ok, here's my little Bella.  It cracks me up that she sleeps like this!


----------



## Irishgal

Here is Casey, who has agreed to assist with the prewashing of the dishes.


----------



## jenny70

They're so helpful aren't they? LOL!



Irishgal said:


> Here is Casey, who has agreed to assist with the prewashing of the dishes.


----------



## SillyLaura

I love the pictures here! So hilarious and cute! 
I once found my cat Mei Mei sleeping in this awkward position...







oh! I dressed her up with tinsel during Christmas...she hated it. hahaha


----------



## jenny70

She's gorgeous!



SillyLaura said:


> I love the pictures here! So hilarious and cute!
> I once found my cat Mei Mei sleeping in this awkward position...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh! I dressed her up with tinsel during Christmas...she hated it. hahaha


----------



## SillyLaura

Thank you, she is my little darling.


----------



## irishlass1029

Hehehehehe!


----------



## Ranag

When she was still a kitten...


----------



## irishlass1029

LMAO!  Ranag, your kitty is totally going Ninja on that hanger!  So cute!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

^lol so true! :ninja: yay i have been dying for an excuse to use that smiley haha!


----------



## jenny70

This is a riot!!!



Ranag said:


> When she was still a kitten...


----------



## moodysmom10

omg sooo cute!! 



Ranag said:


> When she was still a kitten...


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
That was the "before" picture.  My ex photoshopped it, and this is the "after" pic


----------



## Cates

^^ too funny


----------



## jenny70

So funny!



Ranag said:


> ^^^^
> That was the "before" picture. My ex photoshopped it, and this is the "after" pic


----------



## moodysmom10

^omg the after pic is soo cute!


----------



## kookai-lola




----------



## kookai-lola




----------



## irishlass1029

Oh.  My.  Gosh.

*kookai-lola* - I die!  Those pics crack me UP!


----------



## FijiBuni

Irishgal said:


> Here is Casey, who has agreed to assist with the prewashing of the dishes.



I have a doxie named Casey too!!! He's a pie bald so he looks like a cow haha


----------



## afsweet

these are not nearly as funny as everyone else's pics but here's Sir Reginald the Pom. 1st pic was in the summer when it was really hott outside and reggie couldn't stop panting. the 2nd is what we consider to be an "asian pom..." perfect for our asian family!


----------



## Pittie Lover

I bought a fish eye camera just for these pics from last summer in the pool  and I think they turned out great - I had them blown up in black in white for our living room:

Vixen:












Bubba:






And with a mullet wig on for Halloween this year:


----------



## moodysmom10

^ aww they are all good but the wig one is hilarious!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Hehehehehehe!!!!


----------



## susanpom

This is JOE a rescue that is so smart I have been able to teach him tricks (unusual w/cats) he can
1) give kisses (means rub noses w/me)
2) stand on back legs
3) stand on back legs and wave bye bye
He does all the above for kitty treats and would probably learn to stand on his head he loves treats so much


----------



## moodysmom10

aww susan he's soo cute!!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Joe's a cutie.  If you have any youtube vids of him waving bye bye, please post!


----------



## tanya7768

my babies harley and lilly


----------



## jenny70

Aww, too cute!



susanpom said:


> This is JOE a rescue that is so smart I have been able to teach him tricks (unusual w/cats) he can
> 1) give kisses (means rub noses w/me)
> 2) stand on back legs
> 3) stand on back legs and wave bye bye
> He does all the above for kitty treats and would probably learn to stand on his head he loves treats so much


----------



## jenny70

They're adorable!



tanya7768 said:


> my babies harley and lilly


----------



## laloki

kookai-lola said:


>



This is pic is so cute but so funny


----------



## Speedster70

1) Arutha & James and the Corgi Monster Kender
2) Pippin as a baby (my 6-toed wonder cat)
3) Baz Jr. (RIP) with my friend Steve
4) Arutha taking a nap on my ex BF's crotch I was afraid to move her lol


----------



## Chrystal162

Going for a walk in the rain . . .


----------



## darlinga

stephc005 said:


> these are not nearly as funny as everyone else's pics but here's Sir Reginald the Pom. 1st pic was in the summer when it was really hott outside and reggie couldn't stop panting. the 2nd is what we consider to be an "asian pom..." perfect for our asian family!



Aww!  I love the first picture!!


----------



## beljwl




----------



## kookai-lola

^ your picture totally made me smile... so adorable.


----------



## girlvintage

this is a photo of my bunny Binky, he was cleaning himself when i took the shot, just so happened he looked up when i clicked!


----------



## colabear1

Oh my gosh your bunny is cute!


----------



## jenny70

Hilarious!  



girlvintage said:


> this is a photo of my bunny Binky, he was cleaning himself when i took the shot, just so happened he looked up when i clicked!


----------



## jenny70

Too funny!



beljwl said:


>


----------



## bnjj

Awww, I would love to have a bunny.


----------



## Mia Bella

girlvintage said:


> this is a photo of my bunny Binky, he was cleaning himself when i took the shot, just so happened he looked up when i clicked!



LOL!!!!!!!!!

I love how his tongue looks all tired. Cleaning bunny butt is serious business!


----------



## moodysmom10

aww!! the bunny is soo cute!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Not a day goes by where these two don't play fight and almost every time I take pictures of them because they're so funny. They roll and tumble and play tug-of-war with DH's boxers and slobber all over each other's necks.  They really couldn't be sweeter to each other.


----------



## bagaholic85

beljwl said:


>



omg he/she (?) looks so innocent!


----------



## baglady2006




----------



## baglady2006

my son's hamster seems to be saying: "get me out of here.." lol.


----------



## kimalee

Here are two of my cats Mushu (the big one) and Cookie (the tabby).  They are best friends, and Mushu likes to play mommy to Cookie.  Oh, yea - she also likes to sit on her, lol! 







And this is a picture of Mushu using Cookie as a pillow.  She was really, really big when we adopted her from the pound (almost 25 pounds!)  She had a lot of health problems, trouble breathing, dandruff, a greasy coat, and she always just laid around and never got up.
We put her on a healthy diet and now she is down to about 16 pounds!  She is much healthier - no dandruff, no greasy coat, and she runs around and chases the other cats!


----------



## bnjj

kimalee, your pics don't show up for me.


----------



## mo-djoe

Mia Bella said:


> Not a day goes by where these two don't play fight and almost every time I take pictures of them because they're so funny. They roll and tumble and play tug-of-war with DH's boxers and slobber all over each other's necks.  They really couldn't be sweeter to each other.



Omg !  so funny , looks like they're singin opera !


----------



## kimalee

kimalee said:


> Here are two of my cats Mushu (the big one) and Cookie (the tabby).  They are best friends, and Mushu likes to play mommy to Cookie.  Oh, yea - she also likes to sit on her, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a picture of Mushu using Cookie as a pillow.  She was really, really big when we adopted her from the pound (almost 25 pounds!)  She had a lot of health problems, trouble breathing, dandruff, a greasy coat, and she always just laid around and never got up.
> We put her on a healthy diet and now she is down to about 16 pounds!  She is much healthier - no dandruff, no greasy coat, and she runs around and chases the other cats!




Oops!  Hopefully the pics work now...

BTW, this is Mushu's smaller self:


----------



## vodkamartini

My spitz 

She's angry in Pic 1
She's really really happy in Pic 2


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Kimalee... MUSHU's too cute!! *

*Vodka*... what a smile/grin.. lol


----------



## AlyshaN

yodapup


----------



## irishlass1029

BUNNY TONGUE!!!! 

SO cute!


----------



## irishlass1029

LMFAO!


----------



## vodkamartini

Adorable pets!


----------



## zircon14

These are pics of my rotti cross Reiligh, and my calico Dot


----------



## melbournegirl

Lol these photos are great!  I love the bunny with the tongue!  Hee hee.  

This photo of my kitten Gus always makes me laugh!


----------



## couture_addict

irishlass1029 said:


> LMFAO!


 

OMG I can't stop laughing...AWESOME pic!  LMFAO 


GirlVintage - that's some HUGE tongue!  Does he do that all the time??


----------



## irishlass1029

(BTW, OT, but I just gave Cassidy a 10, couture_addict!)


----------



## lvchicago

Booker needs to be covered and kept warm after a bath - here are 2 of my favorites


----------



## irishlass1029

Booker!  So cute!


----------



## dusty paws

Frankie wanting out...


----------



## dusty paws

Ollie wanting a treat.

Irish - they are fab pets - each with a different personality but they are not lap pets. Frankie loves to go for rides in my sweatshirt pocket but Ollie is more finicky. They're not the type of animal to sit and cuddle with you - although SOME do it all depends on the chinchilla


----------



## moodysmom10

aww i'd love to see a pic of him in your pocket! that sounds soo cute!


----------



## irishlass1029

dusty paws said:


> Ollie wanting a treat.
> 
> Irish - they are fab pets - each with a different personality but they are not lap pets. Frankie loves to go for rides in my sweatshirt pocket but Ollie is more finicky. They're not the type of animal to sit and cuddle with you - although SOME do it all depends on the chinchilla


 

Thanks for the info - they are SO cute and cuddly I would definitely NOT be happy if I couldn't love on them all the time.


----------



## TallulahJane

Here is a picture of my Lovebird, Pockets. She has this bell in her cage that she loves to ring and I caught her sticking her head in it one day and was quiet enough to snap a few pictures. It was absolutely hilarious. 

I think the dangling part of the bell was scratching her neck for her? I really do not know what possessed her to do such a thing!


----------



## lil_peanut

^^^
That's hysterical, silly lovebird!!

I had a chinchilla a few years back, Poopsie. I loved that little guy, but he REALLY liked to try to have his way with my socked foot. Maybe it was the right size for him.


----------



## moodysmom10

aww the love bird is soo cute!! 

and the chinchilla story is too funny!


----------



## couture_addict

Cassidy is enjoying a lazy afternoon bellyscratch...she's all melted into the couch!  LOL


----------



## FijiBuni

My cat Tinkerbell  (her eyes look weird cause I had to correct them from being red and glowing haha)


----------



## kimalee

^lol that picture is adorable!


----------



## couture_addict

LOL FijiBuni...Tinkerbell must be pretty nimble to get in there without knocking anything down!

I accidently deleted the pic I posted of Cassidy's couch melting incident - argh.  Here it is again


----------



## FijiBuni

couture_addict said:


> LOL FijiBuni...Tinkerbell must be pretty nimble to get in there without knocking anything down!
> 
> I accidently deleted the pic I posted of Cassidy's couch melting incident - argh.  Here it is again



She does a lot of training hahahaha 

What a cutey!!!!


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

FijiBuni said:


> My cat Tinkerbell (her eyes look weird cause I had to correct them from being red and glowing haha)


 

Fiji-That is adorable! My cat would have broken everthing on the shelf and then taken a big fat nap on the glass piece! Love it!


----------



## DaisyMac

My 17 year old siamese - Baggie


----------



## NoSnowHere

^^ LOL how cute!


----------



## FijiBuni

DaisyMac said:


> My 17 year old siamese - Baggie



What a cute little tongue  haha I love when cats poke their tongues out


----------



## couture_addict

DaisyMac said:


> My 17 year old siamese - Baggie


 
Awww so adorable!  Raspberries


----------



## candypants1100

buckles, my siberian husky. we are trying to teach him to do things, like "go on!" (and point to his bed). this is what he looked like afterwards, he's like, 'where is my treat?!'


----------



## moodysmom10

^ i love his pretty eyes!!


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

gorgeous husky!!


----------



## couture_addict

candypants1100 said:


> buckles, my siberian husky. we are trying to teach him to do things, like "go on!" (and point to his bed). this is what he looked like afterwards, he's like, 'where is my treat?!'


 
He's beautiful!


----------



## loveayorkie

*This is one of our yorkies named Sprinkles.  She is yawning because she is tired of me taking pics!!






*


----------



## melbournegirl

Here is a pic of my cat Gus sleeping on my SO's lap...It's a pity I don't have a video camera because he was also snoring


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

Cute pic! That is one comfy kitty!!


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Everyone's pets are so adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute thread! Here's my Stanley being a statue, lol!


----------



## moodysmom10

aww Sweetpea83 he is adorable sitting there like that!! he must have been watching something very intensely!!


----------



## melbournegirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute thread! Here's my Stanley being a statue, lol!



Tee hee!  I love it when they do that


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys...I have no idea what he was looking at, lol! My SO took the pic!


----------



## Marcgirl

Here's one of Barney. His face makes me laugh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Posted this in the LV section too but had to post it here ...


----------



## candice19

lorihmatthews said:


> Posted this in the LV section too but had to post it here ...


I love how it's like... "Take your bag.  I DARE you."


----------



## bagz_galore

my Scottish terrier Dooky ..he makes me and my dh laugh all the time
the funniest is when he plays in the snow...its such a chore to remove snow from his fur but we would never deprive him from that joy !
I love it when he stretches out his body like superman..!
I think he looks like a pig in the last pic and that cracks me up


----------



## Marcgirl

lorihmatthews said:


> Posted this in the LV section too but had to post it here ...


 OMG, your cat's expression is hilarious.


----------



## natalie78

Here's Belle being...Belle. She just cannot let poor Bear be in a picture without her.


----------



## melbournegirl

Marcgirl said:


> Here's one of Barney. His face makes me laugh.



Lol.  That is really cute!  He looks like the "cat that got the cream"


----------



## melbournegirl

lorihmatthews said:


> Posted this in the LV section too but had to post it here ...


I am just imagining a deep, deep voice saying "Mine now.  All mine."


----------



## margaritaxmix

natalie78 said:


> Here's Belle being...Belle. She just cannot let poor Bear be in a picture without her.
> 
> View attachment 715782


----------



## louis4life

*^^candypants1100* love your husky!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

My favorite pic of my dog doesn't make me LOL but it does make me smile. It's in my avatar 

Here it is bigger:


----------



## mo-djoe

So cute *margaritaxmix* !


----------



## mo-djoe

Cute cat *Marcgirl* ! 
Triple chin? `


----------



## louis4life

*^^margaritaxmix* very cute!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Here's two of my cat Lily in one of her favourite poses.  Her other legs are hanging down the back of the sofa!!  She lies on the headrest like she's riding a horse and if I am sitting on there she always sits right above my head!


----------



## louis4life

*^^oscarlilytc* that is too funny, she looks like she can stay there forever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

oscarlilytc said:


> Here's two of my cat Lily in one of her favourite poses.  Her other legs are hanging down the back of the sofa!!  She lies on the headrest like she's riding a horse and if I am sitting on there she always sits right above my head!




So cute!


----------



## sab_angel

margaritamix, u & ur puppy made me laugh SO CUTE


----------



## bnjj

oscarlilytc said:


> Here's two of my cat Lily in one of her favourite poses. Her other legs are hanging down the back of the sofa!! She lies on the headrest like she's riding a horse and if I am sitting on there she always sits right above my head!


 
Awww, I love this and I love when cats sleep with their little pink tongues poking out.


----------



## bagaholic85

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute thread! Here's my Stanley being a statue, lol!




lol that pic is too funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you! He's quite the character. I will post more funny pictures of him later.


----------



## twinkling

TallulahJane said:


> Here is a picture of my Lovebird, Pockets. She has this bell in her cage that she loves to ring and I caught her sticking her head in it one day and was quiet enough to snap a few pictures. It was absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I think the dangling part of the bell was scratching her neck for her? I really do not know what possessed her to do such a thing!




 This made me laugh out loud!!!
Actually I'm just sitting here with my sun conure on my shoulder... 
This is him babbling away!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sab_angel said:


> margaritamix, u & ur puppy made me laugh SO CUTE


Thank you!


----------



## melbournegirl

oscarlilytc said:


> Here's two of my cat Lily in one of her favourite poses.  Her other legs are hanging down the back of the sofa!!  She lies on the headrest like she's riding a horse and if I am sitting on there she always sits right above my head!


So cute!!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

FijiBuni said:


> My cat Tinkerbell (her eyes look weird cause I had to correct them from being red and glowing haha)


 lol tinky looks a little demonic in this pic haha!


----------



## bagz_galore

bagz_galore said:


> my Scottish terrier Dooky ..he makes me and my dh laugh all the time
> the funniest is when he plays in the snow...its such a chore to remove snow from his fur but we would never deprive him from that joy !
> I love it when he stretches out his body like superman..!
> I think he looks like a pig in the last pic and that cracks me up
> quote]
> 
> Darn it my pictures didn't show up...let's try this again


----------



## margaritaxmix

bagz_galore said:


> my Scottish terrier Dooky ..he makes me and my dh laugh all the time
> the funniest is when he plays in the snow...its such a chore to remove snow from his fur but we would never deprive him from that joy !
> I love it when he stretches out his body like superman..!
> I think he looks like a pig in the last pic and that cracks me up
> quote]
> 
> Darn it my pictures didn't show up...let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 725264
> 
> 
> View attachment 725265


LOVE the snow picture


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute doggie, bagz!


----------



## hairsprayhead

bagz_galore said:


> bagz_galore said:
> 
> 
> 
> my Scottish terrier Dooky ..he makes me and my dh laugh all the time
> the funniest is when he plays in the snow...its such a chore to remove snow from his fur but we would never deprive him from that joy !
> I love it when he stretches out his body like superman..!
> I think he looks like a pig in the last pic and that cracks me up
> quote]
> 
> Darn it my pictures didn't show up...let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 725264
> 
> 
> View attachment 725265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!  Oh no!  I love it when my pups play in the snow and come out caked in it- it's so funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## lil_peanut

twinkling said:


> This made me laugh out loud!!!
> Actually I'm just sitting here with my sun conure on my shoulder...
> This is him babbling away!



He's beautiful!! I still miss my little "Punk". Great birds and soooo smart!!
Does he say any words?


----------



## twinkling

lil_peanut said:


> He's beautiful!! I still miss my little "Punk". Great birds and soooo smart!!
> Does he say any words?



He says "Ja" (Yes) - I guess because it's short and easy. He also imitates my mother's laughing (SO funny), gives kisses on the mouth with the actual noise and shakes his head when he doesn't want to do something. 
He's so clever, I really wonder why he doesn't try to speak more words!!


----------



## lil_peanut

^^^ How cute!!!
Yeah, mine learned to cough like my DH (who was going through severe allergies) and then laugh between coughs!
He also said "goodnight", gave kisses, and a few other things. I heard that Sun's don't speak as much as other conures, so we're lucky he even said something. 

Here's a link to my sweet Punk singing and dancing to a computer game my DH used to play. ( I PROMISE that's what it really  is!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv__8bjLWSs


----------



## susanpom

This is Joe (I posted pics of him awhile back doing his "wave bye-bye" tricka nd this is his newest thing..My daughter stands in front of him and dances and he mimics her.  If you tell him to "dance" he will not do it but if you stand in front of him and do it and ask him to he will.   He is now to the point with his bye-bye trick that he will just stand around and do it without being asked because he is a slave to his treats.  Now he will come into the kitchen and stand up and wave at me until I give him something.


----------



## susanpom

lil_peanut said:


> ^^^ How cute!!!
> Yeah, mine learned to cough like my DH (who was going through severe allergies) and then laugh between coughs!
> He also said "goodnight", gave kisses, and a few other things. I heard that Sun's don't speak as much as other conures, so we're lucky he even said something.
> 
> Here's a link to my sweet Punk singing and dancing to a computer game my DH used to play. ( I PROMISE that's what it really is!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv__8bjLWSs


 Adorable!


----------



## honu

susanpom said:


> This is Joe (I posted pics of him awhile back doing his "wave bye-bye" tricka nd this is his newest thing..My daughter stands in front of him and dances and he mimics her. If you tell him to "dance" he will not do it but if you stand in front of him and do it and ask him to he will. He is now to the point with his bye-bye trick that he will just stand around and do it without being asked because he is a slave to his treats. Now he will come into the kitchen and stand up and wave at me until I give him something.


 
OMG that is so cute! Cats aren't always cooperative and it's good that you managed to get Joe to dance! My kitty would have given me the "yeah right" look and walk away LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute photo, susanpom!


----------



## Charlie

I just went through the thread and I was LOL. Love all the pictures. Sadly, I don't own any pets (Rent contract does not allow me to) But I love my cousin's dogs. These particular pics are hilarious to me. I just love when they are asleep. 


Little Athena:






Inuyasha takes the whole bed all the time 







He likes to watch the soccer game wearing his team's shirt 






\

Finally, he's learned "Stay". These two pictures remind me of the episode of the Soup with the dogs and the cupcakes


----------



## Charlie

I just made this one, cousin won't be too happy


----------



## margaritaxmix

^  Love that one!


----------



## bagz_galore

*charlie*: LMAO!!! I love bull dogs! I babysat one for 2 months and he was sooo entertaining! those sleeping pics are awesome!
*susanpom*: hhahahaha! i love cats who can do tricks and i would love to see that dance on a video!


----------



## TallulahJane

Charlie said:


> I just made this one, cousin won't be too happy



That cracked me up!! I hope you sent it to her!


----------



## TallulahJane

twinkling said:


> This made me laugh out loud!!!
> Actually I'm just sitting here with my sun conure on my shoulder...
> This is him babbling away!



AW! He/She is gorgeous!!!! I used to have a Jenday Conure whom I miss terribly. Boy was he loud though, I don't miss that part!


----------



## twinkling

TallulahJane said:


> AW! He/She is gorgeous!!!! I used to have a Jenday Conure whom I miss terribly. Boy was he loud though, I don't miss that part!



Don't get me started on his voice, it's ridiculously loud. 

@ lil_peanut: Awww, he's super cute! Smarti dances too, but he bounces from claw to claw instead of moving his head.  Did you train him for speaking or was he just imitating you for fun?


----------



## phamous

lol my friend took this of my dog a few days ago


----------



## i_wona

^OMG that's hilarious! He look crazy-happy LOL - what a cutie.

I also love *susanpom*'s kitty - man, that's a LOLCat just waiting for a caption!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Lol, funny picture!


----------



## chrislewis91104

My baby playing in the snow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!!


----------



## Charlie

TallulahJane said:


> That cracked me up!! I hope you sent it to her!


 
I did! I could not believe that crusty little boy was my super cute nephew


----------



## queennadine

I  these pics of Cleo! She's quite the character


----------



## Irishgal

queennadine said:


> I  these pics of Cleo! She's quite the character


 OMG SHUT UP!!! This is a great picture, did you pose that leg? Oh dying here...


----------



## Sweetpea83

queennadine, are your dogs Whippets?? They are so cute!


----------



## Jenita143

Here is my little trouble maker that can't seem to keep things clean


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Uh oh..lol!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlie said:


> I just made this one, cousin won't be too happy


LMAO!! haha S, good caption w/this pic!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlie said:


> I just went through the thread and I was LOL. Love all the pictures. Sadly, I don't own any pets (Rent contract does not allow me to) But I love my cousin's dogs. These particular pics are hilarious to me. I just love when they are asleep.
> 
> 
> Little Athena:


O my gosh, too cute!!


----------



## Sunshine

I Love this thread...always makes me laugh!


----------



## Mia Bella

Jenita143 said:


>



LOL!!!  The facial expression is priceless. "Yeah, I did it!"


----------



## Lakritze

queennadine said:


> I  these pics of Cleo! She's quite the character



These are too funny!


----------



## bnjj

Jenita143 said:


> Here is my little trouble maker that can't seem to keep things clean


 
This dog is SOOOO cute!!


----------



## vldubs

HAHA!  funny and cute pet pics.  i wish i had some of my little tinker.


----------



## Mia Bella

Jolie & Emma wrestling.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!

Here is a pic of sister's dogs.....brown dog is a chocolate lab/pitbull mix and the puppy is an Australian Shepherd mix. Love these dogs!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

^ Aww...he's giving him a huglol
So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He probably thinks she's his mommy, lol!


----------



## liwhi

Here are our fur babies!  Gidget is rat-chi (rat terrier/chihuahua) and Abbi is a maltipoo (maltese/poodle)  We also have 3 cats, but they are much harder to catch with the camera.


----------



## liwhi

One more of our princess Abbi after playing in the mud.  I love her innocent expression!


----------



## chrislewis91104

Grunt sleeping


----------



## moodysmom10

aww! they look like a lil couple sleeping!!


----------



## desiuny

This is Skye with my husband in the car. She gets motion sickness and for some odd reason she loves this position and doesn't get sick there. She will be 50lbs full grown so we don't know what we'll do then. But she loves it and so does my hubby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous dog, des!


----------



## Sharkbait

Couple funny ones of Ayrton.

I walked in on him sleeping in his chair.  He was sound asleep, in this position!






I had Westminster on, walked into the living room and saw this! (obviously, zombie dog in the background was less interested in the dog show.)





He's not allowed on the sofa, but I found this...I think he thought that if he sat like a person, we wouldn't notice the _dog_ on the couch. 






WHAT?






The day we picked him up....


----------



## desiuny

Sharkbait said:


> Couple funny ones of Ayrton.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not allowed on the sofa, but I found this...I think he thought that if he sat like a person, we wouldn't notice the _dog_ on the couch.



OMG!!! That is too funny!!!


----------



## BagAngel

THis makes me laugh, we are hand rearing baby sparrows! This picture makes me think "Hey guys, shut your mouths, don't you know there is a recession? Food is scarce!"


----------



## tomato_juice

sharkbait! Your mandog is hilarious lol!


----------



## moodysmom10

BagAngel said:


> THis makes me laugh, we are hand rearing baby sparrows! This picture makes me think "Hey guys, shut your mouths, don't you know there is a recession? Food is scarce!"
> 
> View attachment 749052


 
oh my gosh!! they are sooo cute!!


----------



## tomato_juice

Cookie our 5 year old is a camera whore, but look at his baby... camera shy


----------



## TallulahJane

liwhi said:


> One more of our princess Abbi after playing in the mud.  I love her innocent expression!



 That cracked me up. Reminds me so much of my little ones! Always up to no good.


----------



## moodysmom10

tomato_juice said:


> Cookie our 5 year old is a camera whore, but look at his baby... camera shy


 
aww the baby is sooo cute!! i just wanna squeeze him/her!!!


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

Here is my Chihuahua,named Beefcake aka Beefers! Found him like this one day in the yard. I think he has a secret affinity for bags too!


----------



## Longchamp

Sharkbait said:


> Couple funny ones of Ayrton.
> 
> I walked in on him sleeping in his chair. He was sound asleep, in this position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had Westminster on, walked into the living room and saw this! (obviously, zombie dog in the background was less interested in the dog show.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not allowed on the sofa, but I found this...I think he thought that if he sat like a person, we wouldn't notice the _dog_ on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day we picked him up....


 
ROFL--These pix are hysterical!!!


----------



## snooky137

Sweet dreams!


----------



## thelace

Sasha in the snow, then on the beach ... smacking her lips at the fish she found:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sasha is gorgeous!


----------



## ChiChi143

Today is ChiChi's 5th birthday!  I wanted a nice picture, but he refused to look at me with his eyes completely open until about the 10th try.  Here he is refusing to take a good picture


----------



## SeonaLuxury

Our little baby CoCo!


----------



## gappgirl18

shaurin said:


> Ha, ha..BagsRmyLife, Bindi is too funny. Here is another pic of Charlie that I think is pretty funny.
> 
> View attachment 427335
> 
> 
> This is sort of random, but he kinda reminds me of Falcor from the movie The Neverending Story in that pic...
> 
> View attachment 427336


 

OMG.....Falcore is what we call my dog.....hes my avatar...do u think he looks like Falcore???  LOL


----------



## gappgirl18

Here is George-ous my cat, Layla my Golden, Grace my Shiz Tzu, Bear my Yorkie Poo, and then Falcore is over on my Avatar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seona, your kitty is adorable!!


----------



## FijiBuni

SeonaLuxury said:


> Our little baby CoCo!



Coco looks like a stuffed animal! What a cutie pie!!!!!!!


----------



## Milton

my baby, milton...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, looks like he's posing in the first pic!


----------



## Milton

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Haha, looks like he's posing in the first pic!


 
she pretty much does nothing but lay in bed all day... the life of a cat... i wish i had it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, don't we all!


----------



## m0riendi

This is what happens when you give the groomer free reign over what to do with your poodle's hair. Good thing he doesn't know how hilarious I think he is right now. He'd hate me.


----------



## txmommyto2

omg! that groomer is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your dog is all punked out! flippin adorable!

my girl, zesty...





me and my girl at work...





my girl with laser eyes and my son!




my girl all happy ready to go on her walk...


----------



## Milton

m0riendi said:


> This is what happens when you give the groomer free reign over what to do with your poodle's hair. Good thing he doesn't know how hilarious I think he is right now. He'd hate me.


 
that's hysterical!    i wish cats would let you do that to them, i would totally give milton a purple stripe...


----------



## Fuzynvl2101

Here is my Pepper girl wearing my fake hair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, too cute, fuzy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, txmommy!


----------



## shaurin

I am a little tardy posting these pics, but a few months ago we had a snow day so I went outside with Charlie to the backyard to play in the snow and he had me LMAO as per usual...







Afterwards we warmed up his paws with some socks!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Adorable bulldog!


----------



## chpwhy

Everybody's Pets are too cute~~ 
ADORABLE!!..


----------



## C.luxe

Charlie said:


> I just made this one, cousin won't be too happy



*HAHAHAHA! *


----------



## C.luxe

FijiBuni said:


> My cat Tinkerbell  (her eyes look weird cause I had to correct them from being red and glowing haha)



*I think Tinkerbell wants to fit in with the rest of your ornaments in the shelf. Haha!*


----------



## candypants1100

my siberian husky fell asleep for a hot second while my bf was playin with him. guess he's not that fun ahahhaha


----------



## fxy111

candypants1100 said:


> my siberian husky fell asleep for a hot second while my bf was playin with him. guess he's not that fun ahahhaha


 
this is so cute..


----------



## mv_envy

this one always makes me laugh.... lol


----------



## mv_envy

kokoa in action ...


----------



## moodysmom10

omg SOOO cute!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

candypants1100 said:


> my siberian husky fell asleep for a hot second while my bf was playin with him. guess he's not that fun ahahhaha




How funny~!! What a cute Kodak moment!


----------



## robbins65

Just found this one from  5 years ago!  My baby when he was a baby!

No idea what he was doing!


----------



## boomie

That pic is dying for an LOLdogs caption! ^^

Here's my Dusty "in the 'hood"






Do these antlers make my butt look big?






Dusty in his new backpack! Observe the intelligent expression!






These pics just show what a little goofball he is...I love him to pieces.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Dusty is gorgeous!


----------



## boomie

Aww thank you! He is a handsome little guy with beautiful blue eyes!  I love him so much.


----------



## thelace

Speccy four-eyes.


----------



## natalie78

Here's Belle and Jeff being themselves. Until I got Jeff to my mom, this was what they looked like constantly. They look completely vicious...


----------



## mou mou

Now thats Funny !!!! robbins65.....looks like he's saying"STOP right there"


----------



## boomie

natalie78 said:


> Here's Belle and Jeff being themselves. Until I got Jeff to my mom, this was what they looked like constantly. They look completely vicious...
> 
> View attachment 774220


  Whoa, lookit those teefs!  I'm sure it was all for show!


----------



## natalie78

boomie said:


> Whoa, lookit those teefs! I'm sure it was all for show!


 
And what a show it was.  Dh said it looked like a UFC fight every night in the living room.


----------



## duranie70

My Winnie (cockatiel, will be 7 in June) eating- shocking- a dead bird!


----------



## Prosperity

that is hilarious AND creepy, Winnie is a cannibal


----------



## kelbell35

this is one of my cats, mush.  we call him mush, because when you pick him up and hold him, he turns into a big pile of mush in your arms. 







he is very photogenic.  he loves posing for pictures!






...and he likes to get into trouble and mischief.    here he is falling in between the kitchen table and a chair.  like any good cat, he pretended that he meant to do it, and stayed there for a good half hour.


----------



## boomie

I want a kitty that turns into mush when held!  My 2 kitties aren't into being held   He's a handsome boy  Love the 3rd pic...hysterical!


----------



## kelbell35

boomie said:


> I want a kitty that turns into mush when held!  My 2 kitties aren't into being held   He's a handsome boy  Love the 3rd pic...hysterical!



lol thanks   my family has had _many_ cats, and he is one of the only ones that likes being held.  he was actually a stray that my uncle took in a few years ago, and it's amazing how personable he is.  and he is so entertaining, too!  he does crazy things all the time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kelbell, he is sooo freaking cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here is my orange tabby...he looks sooo pissed off..lol!


----------



## boomie

Lol!  I got the same hat (from Target!) for my marmelade kitty!  He made the same face!   He's so cute...what's his name?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thank you! Yeah, got it at Target as well! I bought him that one...the elephant hat and a tie. His name is Stanley.


----------



## outtacontrol

Gucci my standard poodle wearing my Gucci's and some reading glasses LOL


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton, in one of his coursing trials a weekend ago. Flattering.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

My chubby corgi!


----------



## moodysmom10

Sharkbait said:


> Ayrton, in one of his coursing trials a weekend ago. Flattering.


 
 that is soo funny!! my dogs lips (i guess that's what their called) do that too when he runs really hard


----------



## SweetPurple

I love this thread ... great pics everyone!


----------



## leothelnss

love the pics!! ADORABLE!


----------



## leothelnss

A little power-struggle over a toy they both want to destroy. Gyles getting some air and Roxy holding her ground
Love this one, lol


----------



## mm16

Here is Magoo!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^^EEEKKK!!! magoo is soooo cute!


----------



## boomie

leothelnss said:


> A little power-struggle over a toy they both want to destroy. Gyles getting some air and Roxy holding her ground
> Love this one, lol


Your dogs are so cute scrappin' away.  Shibas are TOO cute!  I bet they have the softest coats, they just look so plush.


----------



## mm16

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^^EEEKKK!!! magoo is soooo cute!




Thanks! He is so grey in the face! He is nearing 11 years old!


----------



## leothelnss

boomie - His ears are always super soft, and he's also pretty cuddly right after he gets a bath. Thanks!


----------



## shockboogie

We got our new puppy today and guess who found her sleeping....

CHUCKY!!!!


----------



## boomie

LOL..omg, Chucky is gonna eat your pup!!!  She has no idea of the danger she's in!


----------



## leothelnss

hahaha! I love that last picture!


----------



## boomie

leothelnss said:


> hahaha! I love that last picture!


That's the one that had me dying...and lookit your Shiba in your avatar!  Such a pretty face


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg that Chuckie doll is scary looking, lol!!


----------



## Necromancer

Those pics made me laugh, *shockboogie* - Chucky vs Puppy.


----------



## Mia Bella

shockboogie said:


> We got our new puppy today and guess who found her sleeping....
> 
> CHUCKY!!!!



AHHHHH!!!! KILL IT!!!! Save the puppeh!!!!!!


----------



## boomie

Found some of Dusty on Halloween, and Hobbes the kitty doing his favorite thing...


----------



## Necromancer

Hehe, great pics, *boomie*. Dusty is one cute doggy and Hobbes looks mesmerised.


----------



## boomie

Thank you!  He sits there in front of that tank all day long.  The other kitty couldn't care less   And, Dusty...he's such a little goofball.  I can't believe I did that to him, and that he let me do it!


----------



## leothelnss

Thanks boomie! He loves having his picture taken.
Your boy is so adorable in the devil costume! And what a pretty kitty, too


----------



## boomie

Awww, thank you   He is really a little angel.


----------



## Necromancer

*boomie*, the fish tank is just like a TV for Hobbes.


----------



## boomie

It really is, he never tires of it...he'll even attack the tank when the fish are eating.  The fish just ignore him now!


----------



## Necromancer

Ha, gotta love cats. There's never a dull moment with 'em.


----------



## Sweetpea83

boomie, I love orange tabby cats! Do you have a face shot of him?


----------



## boomie

Sweetpea83 said:


> boomie, I love orange tabby cats! Do you have a face shot of him?


Here's my boyfriend.  I call him the Cat Whisperer.  The cats LOVE him and I'm the one that feeds them and cleans their litter box.  Perfectly fair   Hobbes is the orange kitty, and Julie is the calico


----------



## Sweetpea83

^They are both precious! I wish my SO would change the litter box! He refuses to do so, lmao!


----------



## boomie

Mine won't go near the litter box either!  Not that I blame him really...


----------



## vlore

Doxies in a trance...staring at a squirrel outside!!!


----------



## leothelnss

Boomie, you can almost see what the cats are saying... "No. You can't have him. He is ours!" 

vlore - That's so funny! Great pic


----------



## boomie

leothelnss said:


> Boomie, you can almost see what the cats are saying... "No. You can't have him. He is ours!"
> 
> vlore - That's so funny! Great pic


Yeah...those kitties are possessive little traitors.  

And I bet those little doxies could get that squirrel good!


----------



## bagaholic85

vlore...that pic made my day!  how adorable


----------



## schadenfreude

boomie said:


> Here's my boyfriend. I call him the Cat Whisperer. The cats LOVE him and I'm the one that feeds them and cleans their litter box. Perfectly fair  Hobbes is the orange kitty, and Julie is the calico


 
Why, why, why do the cats prefer the men??? Seriously! I am the bearer of the food, yet they prefer my SO. In retribution, my SO is now assigned to litter box duty.


----------



## Irishgal

vlore said:


> Doxies in a trance...staring at a squirrel outside!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I love this!! I told him, see, she has 4, we only have 2, we can get at least 2 more!


----------



## boomie

schadenfreude said:


> Why, why, why do the cats prefer the men??? Seriously! I am the bearer of the food, yet they prefer my SO. In retribution, my SO is now assigned to litter box duty.


LOL...well, I did have Hobbes neutered.  Maybe that's why he hates me.  Actually, don't cats gravitate towards people who aren't fond of cats?  I think they're little stinkers that way.  I'm all "here kitty kitty I wanna squish you!" while the boyfriend couldn't care less about them...and see what happens!


----------



## Loquita

I have some bad insomnia, so I decided to share a favorite pic with all of you...Mico, my beloved Bichon, inspecting one of my handbags (one of his favorite sports -- if he can get to the bag, he'll stick his head right in):


----------



## tomato_juice

weird sleeping position of the day> one leg stretched out.. i wonder if she's saying stop taking photos while i'm asleep. She was in deep sleep and was even snoring!


----------



## Loquita

tomato_juice said:


> weird sleeping position of the day> one leg stretched out.. i wonder if she's saying stop taking photos while i'm asleep. She was in deep sleep and was even snoring!



What a cutie!!  I love her little pot belly, how sweet!


----------



## colabear1

I wonder what your dog is dreaming about with his leg stretched out.


----------



## leothelnss

*loquita* - What a gorgeous pup! I like your RM too 

*tomato_juice* - awwwww! I love puppy pics


----------



## Bichon Lover

OMG, I have been ooooing and ahhhing and LMAO!  Such cute pics everyone 


One of my Bichon's Miss Molly had been investigating a planter   Her daddy Trevor is my avatar


----------



## Loquita

*Bichon Lover*, I  that pic!!!  Such a cuddly pup and the expression on Molly's face is priceless!!!


----------



## boomie

Omg...Bichon Lover, that is TOO cute!  What a fluffy, sweet little face!


----------



## xXpurse_loveXx

*Bichon Lover* that is adorable. I have a Havanese and he does the same thing! It's something about the white dogs, they're always the ones who like to get dirty the most... or atleast mine does. But Miss Molly may be one of the cutest things I have ever seen!


----------



## oonik

kelbell35 said:


> ...and he likes to get into trouble and mischief.    here he is falling in between the kitchen table and a chair.  like any good cat, he pretended that he meant to do it, and stayed there for a good half hour.



hilarious ! i love it when they get themselves stuck in weird positions and just stay there looking at you saying "no, i'm nt stuck. i MEANT to do this"


----------



## Loquita

xXpurse_loveXx said:


> *Bichon Lover* that is adorable. I have a Havanese and he does the same thing! It's something about the white dogs, they're always the ones who like to get dirty the most... or atleast mine does. But Miss Molly may be one of the cutest things I have ever seen!



Oh, I  Havanese dogs!  They are so gorgeous...so you have any pics?  

I have a Bichon, but no pics quite as funny/sweet as *Bichon Lover's*!


----------



## Jaeniver

tomato_juice said:


> weird sleeping position of the day> one leg stretched out.. i wonder if she's saying stop taking photos while i'm asleep. She was in deep sleep and was even snoring!



She's the cutest thing in a world!! Aawwww!  I so want a dog! I always come here to Animalicious! to drool because I can't get a dog of my own.. I am really allergic to everything with fur


----------



## CJoy22

My Kitty said Wasssup!!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Lovely cat.
*kelbell35*, your pic made me LOL.


----------



## MarneeB

This is my spoiled chihuahua, Chiquita, getting her paws massaged by my son! (hope my pic loaded right!)


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Too cute, *Marnee*.


----------



## boomie

Aw Marnee, she is soooo teeny!  Too cute!


----------



## bagaholic85

marnee...that picture is darling!


----------



## Irishgal

MarneeB said:


> This is my spoiled chihuahua, Chiquita, getting her paws massaged by my son! (hope my pic loaded right!)


 

Holy moly, she is smiling!


----------



## Brooke11

Cara feels left out when we have company, so she hops up on a chair and joins in!  Here she is, sitting at the kitchen table (in a football jersey) with both of my grandmas.





I love looking at pictures of Cara  it makes me laugh how it looks like she is listening to their conversation!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, cute photo, Brooke!


----------



## boomie

Omg, Cara is too cute sitting at the table like that!


----------



## CJoy22

Aww I want ur dog Cara.


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

This is my cat Snowy!  

I just thought this was a nice picture of her, until my mom pointed out that it looked like a picture from the 1950s.  Makes me laugh every time I see it now!





I've never seen her sleep like this. . .  I wish I could get her to do it again!





This is when she tries to sit "lady like"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Snowy is so pretty!


----------



## jburgh

Here is Betsy back in 1991, a lil' pup with her each ball! I wish they were bigger, but they are from scanned photos.


----------



## boomie

Betsy is so TINY or that ball is huge!  Is she a Corgi?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here is Milo






And, here he is attacking my shoe from under the door!


----------



## CJoy22

Soo cute. All of you!


----------



## Sweetpea83

it'sanaddiction said:


> Here is Milo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here he is attacking my shoe from under the door!




LOL, second picture is too cute!!


----------



## lolas

My pup is lazy even when it comes to dinner time...she started doing this at about 4mths, and still does now (6mths).




Cracks me up eveytime she is too "tired" to eat!


----------



## boomie

^^LOL Lolas...my 1st dog used to do that too when eating and drinking!  Eating is hard work!


----------



## daisyrockyrosie

Bichon Lover said:


> OMG, I have been ooooing and ahhhing and LMAO! Such cute pics everyone
> 
> 
> One of my Bichon's Miss Molly had been investigating a planter  Her daddy Trevor is my avatar


 
I love this one!!!!  She looks like she's been eating something & got caught


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolas said:


> My pup is lazy even when it comes to dinner time...she started doing this at about 4mths, and still does now (6mths).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracks me up eveytime she is too "tired" to eat!




Soooo cute!!


----------



## Necromancer

*it'sanaddiction*, that pic of Milo attacking your shoe from under the door made me laugh. I love it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Thanks, he is such a character. 

This thread is such fun, it is a great pick me up!


----------



## awhitney

This is Ginger on Halloween last year..






LOL shes such a character! She cracks me up all the time!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's gorgeous, awhitney!


----------



## boomie

Ginger is a good sport!


----------



## awhitney

Thanks *Sweetpea!*



Sweetpea83 said:


> ^She's gorgeous, awhitney!


----------



## awhitney

Haha i know! she has such a good temperment, thats what i love about her. 



boomie said:


> Ginger is a good sport!


----------



## Loquita

I love Ginger and all of your furbabies, *awhitney*!  (I saw your pics in the other thread).  Fantastic, sweet stories -- but the best has got to be Ginger's "bra."


----------



## Loquita

Sweetpea83 said:


> Soooo cute!!



I ADORE this pic of your sleepy pup, too, *lolas*!!!  It is so sweet!!!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

I love this thread, everyones pets are so cute!


----------



## awhitney

hehe thank you! 



Loquita said:


> I love Ginger and all of your furbabies, *awhitney*! (I saw your pics in the other thread). Fantastic, sweet stories -- but the best has got to be Ginger's "bra."


----------



## JSH812

Baby got back.....LOL (She loves sitting this way on the couch!)


















No shame....


----------



## moodysmom10

^toooo cute!!


----------



## Mia Bella

I was taking a picture of my Balenciaga Portefeuille and my silly puppy walked into frame, being the nosy little goof that she is :


----------



## Irishgal

Mia Bella said:


> I was taking a picture of my Balenciaga Portefeuille and my silly puppy walked into frame, being the nosy little goof that she is :


 

That just made my day. Your doxies are such camera hams!!


----------



## Loquita

Great pic, *Mia Bella*!!  And your doxie has the most _gorgeous_ markings!!


----------



## Loquita

Here's a pic of my Bichon Mico doing what he does best:


----------



## boomie

^^Your Bichon is killing me...Mico is a funny little guy.

Irishgal, I love dapple doxies!  Lookit that face! So sweet!


----------



## Mia Bella

hehe, thanks *Irish* and *Loquita*!! 

*Irish*: I hope she could make you smile! Emma always has to be in front of the camera. 

*Loquita*, Mico is hilarious! He looks like he's only got a nose and a tiny little mouf.  Great shot!


----------



## Loquita

Thanks you guys!!  Yes, Mico is indeed quite the camera hog.  

BTW -- *Boomie*, I read a post of your explaining what Frosty Paws were and so when I did a grocery run today I picked some up for Mico...guess what he hoovered in for dindin?  

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## boomie

Awesome!  I'm sure he loved those Frosty Paws!!

And JSH812, I love the Bassett tush shot on the couch!


----------



## Mia Bella

*boomie*: I missed that you mentioned my dapple pup! Thanks!  Her vet is in love with her and whenever she comes in for checkups he says, "Hello gorgeous!" 

BTW, your pup has beautiful eyes!


----------



## boomie

Aww...thank you   That's what people always notice 1st about him!


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton working on his "bounce" command.


----------



## Loquita

^Great action shots!!  He's such a sweetie!!


----------



## Jeneen

Sharkbait said:


> Ayrton working on his "bounce" command.


sharkbait- I love your baby! he looks so fun!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sharkbait, your dog is beautiful! What breed is he?


----------



## boomie

Oh, sharkbait, he's so handsome!


----------



## JSH812

I'm wondering too what breed that is... I wanted to guess Vizla - but whatever he is, he is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was thinking the same, jsh.


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks Ladies!  He's not a Viszla, although that's a common thing people mistake them for.  He's actually a Rhodesian Ridgeback. ( http://www.akc.org/breeds/rhodesian_ridgeback/index.cfm )


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah I see! Well, he's one gorgeous pooch!


----------



## Loquita

This is how my dog likes to sleep on top of the couch in front of the window..._kinda creepy, huh?_


----------



## darae

^ lol so cutEEE!

camoflauge!


----------



## Loquita

darae said:


> ^ lol so cutEEE!
> 
> camoflauge!




LOL!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never thought of it that way, but YEAH it is hard to see him against all of the cream-colored furniture! 

 I _wub_ my pup.


----------



## Mia Bella

Loquita said:


> This is how my dog likes to sleep on top of the couch in front of the window..._kinda creepy, huh?_



LOL!! I don't blame his because it looks super comfortable!


----------



## smelelle

Loquita said:


> This is how my dog likes to sleep on top of the couch in front of the window..._kinda creepy, huh?_



awww! so cute! he looks so blissful there, and his tummy is just asking to be rubbed!


----------



## PerkeMe

Here is Schmoo in action...or non-action, really, lol.

She makes "tents" out of pillows...she does it all by herself!

And the other is a cute little frog sit that MS's tend to do.


----------



## InstantKarma

Loquita said:


> This is how my dog likes to sleep on top of the couch in front of the window..._kinda creepy, huh?_


 
I thought your dog is dead!


----------



## Loquita

InstantKarma said:


> I thought your dog is dead!



Me, too...the first time I saw him doing this!!

Imagine....


----------



## Loquita

PerkeMe said:


> Here is Schmoo in action...or non-action, really, lol.
> 
> She makes "tents" out of pillows...she does it all by herself!
> 
> And the other is a cute little frog sit that MS's tend to do.



Awwww, too cute!!  

I especially love the little frog sit, that's _ADORABLE_!  

Checking this thread out always make me happy.


----------



## purly

My cat, attempting not to fall off the side of our bean bag.


----------



## Mia Bella

A picture of Jolie from our last trip to PetSmart. She loves sitting in the child seat of the cart so she can see the boids. 









*I love how the birds look annoyed like, "Wha? You're interrupting our conversation!"*


----------



## thelace

Sasha going bats**t in the snow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, * purly*, *mia*, and *thelace*!!


----------



## PerkeMe

Loquita said:


> Awwww, too cute!!
> 
> I especially love the little frog sit, that's _ADORABLE_!
> _
> *Checking this thread out always make me happy*._



Me too!

Your little marshmallow is SO cute all stretched out...cracks me up!


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

This is my happy place, I love everyone's pets! So cute!


----------



## Loquita

PerkeMe said:


> Me too!
> 
> Your little marshmallow is SO cute all stretched out...cracks me up!



Thanks!!!  

That's such a nice name...marshmallow...much better than what the guy at the pet shop calls him ("Clorox," 'cause he's so white!)  LOL.


----------



## Irishgal

Here is a picture of Millie, my black and tan doxie, I caught her on Ebay looking at a croc Hermes Kelly bag, almost ready to hit BIN!!


----------



## Loquita

*Irishgal*...that pic is BRILLIANT!!!  The perfect PFer's combo!!!


----------



## PerkeMe

thelace said:


> Sasha going bats**t in the snow



Oh...growing up in Michigan we had a gorgeous German Shephard and she would play with us in the snow and sled with us...she was so big she even pulled us back up the hills!

Sasha is so pretty and your picks just flooded me with wonderful memories!


----------



## PerkeMe

purly said:


> My cat, attempting not to fall off the side of our bean bag.



Not what I think of as "typical" cat behavior...very cute!


----------



## manke

millie is adorable! and such a helpful enabler


----------



## chessmont

Hope this works, don't attach photos much.

Bodie is laying in an ummm, unusual position on top of Mokka!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!! Funny pic, chess!


----------



## chessmont

Good thing he was only a couple months old, or it would be obscene!


----------



## Loquita

chessmont said:


> Good thing he was only a couple months old, or it would be obscene!



Tee-hee...puppy porn!!  

What gorgeous dogs, by the way...so regal!


----------



## thelace

PerkeMe said:


> Oh...growing up in Michigan we had a gorgeous German Shephard and she would play with us in the snow and sled with us...she was so big she even pulled us back up the hills!
> 
> Sasha is so pretty and your picks just flooded me with wonderful memories!



Wow thank you PerkeMe - and I am so pleased that I evoked those memories for you.

Sasha is such a special dog (we all say that don't we!). But I have had many dogs and it feels like she was almost _made for me_! We mirror each other's moods and energy levels. I feel we have a very special bond.

The loyalty of that dog is amazing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

These are pics taken by me of my brother's English Mastiff Ginger Snap at her 1st birthday party...and she isn't fully grown yet...she's huge!! She loved her party hat and skirt she had on..didn't even try to take them off..lol.


----------



## frick&frack

^*Sweetpea*-- ADORABLE puppy birthday!!!


*chessmont*-- your pic was hysterical!!!


----------



## sedds

Our cat Duffy being his usual energetic self in today's warm weather


----------



## frick&frack

^^^hehehe...so cute!  he looks poised for the perfect belly rub!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks frick!


sedds, your kitty is adorable!


----------



## sedds

frick&frack said:


> ^^^hehehe...so cute!  he looks poised for the perfect belly rub!!!



he definitely likes those lol

*sweetpea83* love your dog pics too


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks sedds...Ginger Snap is very spoiled by everyone...


----------



## sedds

My dog when i was young used to like dressing up too lol

here's Trixie in the scouts






and in her football kit


----------



## frick&frack

^AWWWWWWWW!!!  so cute.  wonder what trixie thought about the outfits?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^LOL...loving the outfits..especially the turtle neck!


----------



## chessmont

Loquita said:


> Tee-hee...puppy porn!!
> 
> What gorgeous dogs, by the way...so regal!



-Oh, yeah, she upside down with her hoo-hoo for the world to see.  He must be protecting her modesty 

Thanks, they are purty, aren't they?  (moms and dads can brag!)


----------



## chessmont

lots of great pics here - love the dopey (in a GOOD way) Mastiff 

and cats sure do well at playing dead, from all these pics!!!!

Love the Boy Scout look!  All that is missing is a salute


----------



## Loquita

Love the pics of Trixie in her outfits!!  What a treasure to have them!!


----------



## Loquita

chessmont said:


> -Oh, yeah, she upside down with her hoo-hoo for the world to see.  He must be protecting her modesty
> 
> Thanks, they are purty, aren't they?  (moms and dads can brag!)



Of course you can brag...in fact, I would encourage it!  

Everyone who knows me is aware of the fact that the fastest way to get in my good graces is to be kind to my dog, lol.


----------



## chessmont

thelace said:


> Sasha going bats**t in the snow



-Look at that big ol' smile in the third pic!


----------



## shockboogie

Here's my naughty little Coco...


----------



## Loquita

shockboogie said:


> Here's my naughty little Coco...



Awwwww...what a darling pic!!  

She has the cutest expression -- definitely looking naughty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chessmont said:


> lots of great pics here - love the dopey (in a GOOD way) Mastiff
> 
> and cats sure do well at playing dead, from all these pics!!!!
> 
> Love the Boy Scout look!  All that is missing is a salute




Hehe, she's quite the character!

P.S love your new avatar..so cute!


----------



## chessmont

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hehe, she's quite the character!
> 
> P.S love your new avatar..so cute!



-Thanks, too bad the pic is small; they are a litter of Chart Polski I had in Jan. 2005; they are almost 10 weeks but one is missing, he had just gone to his new home.  My babies!  Now one of those babies (sent to a fellow show/coursing friend) had babies  end of May so I am going to get a great-grandaughter, so exciting.  I will have 3 generations of the same family in the house.  That is so wonderful.

They are out of Champion show/coursing dogs and one of their great-uncles won 2 Best in Show for me.  I am so proud of the generation coming up!   (I know, nutty dog show stuff!)

P.S. in my sig is one of those babies grown up (sorry again for small pic) He is the pup on the far left.


----------



## boomie

shockboogie...your pup is so cute!

chessmont, I love your new avatar too!  That must be a HUGE bed!


----------



## LoveGame

awww Coco looks so little and cute.


----------



## chessmont

boomie said:


> shockboogie...your pup is so cute!
> 
> chessmont, I love your new avatar too!  That must be a HUGE bed!



-about 42 inches diameter


----------



## Ellasgolden

Hi everyone! I'm a newb to the forum - just want to introduce you to my beloved (and mischievous!) pup Ella.  Here she is doing what she does best - TPing the apartment!






*Become a fan of Growing Up With Pup on Facebook!*


----------



## Loquita

Ellasgolden said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newb to the forum - just want to introduce you to my beloved (and mischievous!) pup Ella.  Here she is doing what she does best - TPing the apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Become a fan of Growing Up With Pup on Facebook!*



Awwwww....Too cute!!!  

Why is it that dogs are so fascinated with toilet paper?  I never understood that one...my dog goes ballistic if he manages to get hold of a roll...


----------



## superBag

chessmont said:


> Hope this works, don't attach photos much.
> 
> Bodie is laying in an ummm, unusual position on top of Mokka!


 

^^LOL!!!!!!! sorry for the delayed response but this makes me LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ella is a naughty girl!


----------



## candice19

Loquita said:


> Awwwww....Too cute!!!
> 
> Why is it that dogs are so fascinated with toilet paper? I never understood that one...my dog goes ballistic if he manages to get hold of a roll...


 Our dog is too short to reach the TP... but oh man, if you drop a napkin and you leave the house... forget it!  There will be a trail of paper shreds to wherever he is hiding!


----------



## frick&frack

ADORABLE!!!  teeheehee...eh hem...I mean...NAUGHTY!!! no, NO ella! 

I have always had labs, & they do the same trick.  she'll grow out of it, that's the silver lining!




Ellasgolden said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newb to the forum - just want to introduce you to my beloved (and mischievous!) pup Ella. Here she is doing what she does best - TPing the apartment!


----------



## smelelle

I love the look on Ella's face! it's pure unabashed crazy glee!


----------



## Loquita

candice19 said:


> Our dog is too short to reach the TP... but oh man, if you drop a napkin and you leave the house... forget it!  There will be a trail of paper shreds to wherever he is hiding!



My dog's a total shrimp...but he works so hard to reach that TP!!  You should see it, it's a feat of nature...and he loves paper napkins, too.  

I still don't get it...


----------



## HuntJumpSC

*"Whaddya mean I can't eat the camera???"*


----------



## chessmont

HuntJumpSC said:


> *"Whaddya mean I can't eat the camera???"*
> []



-Aww, looking very chastised


----------



## PerkeMe

thelace said:


> Wow thank you PerkeMe - and I am so pleased that I evoked those memories for you.
> 
> Sasha is such a special dog (we all say that don't we!). But I have had many dogs and it feels like she was almost _made for me_! We mirror each other's moods and energy levels. I feel we have a very special bond.
> 
> The loyalty of that dog is amazing.



Sasha is so pretty.  Brandy had similar markings and I understand the loyalty.  She was brave, loving, and loyal until her last breath.  I am glad you found each other!  Give Sasha a big hug from me!


----------



## mm16

Here is Magoo a couple of years ago as I was trying to create an image of him for our Christmas card:



This is my cat Kimba...:


----------



## Loquita

^Magoo and Kimba are gorgeous!  Orange kitties with pink noses are my fave -- among my immediate family we always have at least one.  (It's like an unwritten rule or something).  

I have a pug fetish as well.  There is just something about those faces!


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton - who is NOT allowed on the furniture trying to play coy again with his "If I sit normal, maybe they won't notice I'm here." move.






It's like he's looking at the pic of himself as a baby in this one!






And Bow, greeting Ayrton at the door as he returns from a walk


----------



## Loquita

^Great pics!  They totally made me smile, your dogs have such personality!!


----------



## PerkeMe

Great holiday pic of Magoo...what a great name for a pug!  Too cute!


----------



## frick&frack

I died laughing at this...a big no no & a crazy move...hahaha! 



Sharkbait said:


> Ayrton - who is NOT allowed on the furniture trying to play coy again with his "If I sit normal, maybe they won't notice I'm here." move.
> 
> It's like he's looking at the pic of himself as a baby in this one!


----------



## JSH812

Aryton is tooooooo funny sitting on the couch!! LOL!


----------



## JSH812

Sydney getting up close and personal with the camera!


----------



## JSH812




----------



## JSH812




----------



## JSH812

It's as if I'm bothering him...... lol


----------



## bisousx

My pug Brie trying to look sexy


----------



## Young.Lady

New to this thread  . 

This was taken a months ago, but still makes me lol.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keiichi, my intermission kitty likes to 'mount' blankets... which I suppose is better than his fellow kitties in the house!


----------



## bagaholic85

bisousx said:


> My pug Brie trying to look sexy


----------



## Sweetpea83

young.lady- your kitty is darling!
bunny- what a handsome kitty!


----------



## mv_envy

ok so kenn is at the house and he has had an accident in the kitchen he knows hes gonna get in trouble.... after the accident i go to the kitchen n he runs and hides, i cant find him anywhere, i look everywhere, even in his favorite hidding spots, still no sign of him.... so im like hmmm he has to be here somewhere.... so i say VAMONOS (or lets go in english) and guess what, he pops out of the pillows in the bed and is looking at me like im sorry i didnt do anything but i wanna go lol and this is a snapshot of it lol.....   it was one of those moments you had to be there.. it was the cutest thing ever i had to take a picture of it lol.... that little rascal!!!!


----------



## moodysmom10

that is sooo funny!! and cute!! he'd found him a new spot!!


----------



## mv_envy

^^^^ yes he had lol!!


----------



## awhitney

This is my girl Ginger, and my 3 year old neice Alyssa...

Ginger is a Golden Retriever btw..just newly shaved for the summer, and totally loving it!


----------



## frick&frack

^what an ADORABLE pic!!!  you can't beat a retriever!!!


----------



## awhitney

Soooo i was baking cupcakes in the kitchen, and hear Ginger snoring away... She looked SOOOOO cute all spread out like this so i took a picture..






Then i woke her up with the flash and she wasnt impressed LOL






then she did something very un-ladylike, loud and smelly!.. teehee! i burst out laughing because it was actually hilarious cuz i was standing over her haha. well Miss Ginger didnt think it was too funny and got very embaressed!


----------



## awhitney

I know! they are sooooo lovable and friendly! 



frick&frack said:


> ^what an ADORABLE pic!!! you can't beat a retriever!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^hahaha!!!  frick & frack sleep like that all the time.  I call it the froggy position.


----------



## awhitney

LOL i wonder if Ginger knows shes a 140lb DOG and not a tiny frog


----------



## mv_envy

awhitney said:


> Soooo i was baking cupcakes in the kitchen, and hear Ginger snoring away... She looked SOOOOO cute all spread out like this so i took a picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i woke her up with the flash and she wasnt impressed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she did something very un-ladylike, loud and smelly!.. teehee! i burst out laughing because it was actually hilarious cuz i was standing over her haha. well Miss Ginger didnt think it was too funny and got very embaressed!




soooo sooo adorable!!!! lol


----------



## boomie

Awww....Ginger is too cute!  I guess she was very, uh, relaxed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ginger is too cute!


----------



## nwhite

Ellasgolden said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a newb to the forum - just want to introduce you to my beloved (and mischievous!) pup Ella. Here she is doing what she does best - TPing the apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Become a fan of Growing Up With Pup on Facebook!*


 
OMG, how adorable!!  I must say I'm a sucker for those dogs   I had a half lab half golden, and she looked so similar to yours!


----------



## Necromancer

*Ellasgolden*, Ella looks very cheeky. I hope she's no longer destroying things.
*awhitney*, your pics of Ginger brought a smile to my face.


----------



## zoesma

this just made me laugh when i saw it...pirate is like an attack cat...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg, what an adorable pic, zoesma!


----------



## thepilotsgal

My Piper opening her presents on Christmas morning... She smelled doggy treats!!!


----------



## zoesma

i would have never thought that a one eyed kitten would do this BUT....here he is....he is climbing onto the top of the huge dog crate and sleeping up there ....I have been keeping their litter box in there (they stay there when i am not home so i can make sure beauty doesnt do anything)....and their bed....
he seems to like the top better!!


----------



## mv_envy

^^^^ so so adorable!!!!


----------



## Loquita

boomie said:


> Awww....Ginger is too cute!  I guess she was very, uh, relaxed








Ginger is such a cutie!!!

...And *Boomie*, you kill me.


----------



## Loquita

mv_envy said:


> ok so kenn is at the house and he has had an accident in the kitchen he knows hes gonna get in trouble.... after the accident i go to the kitchen n he runs and hides, i cant find him anywhere, i look everywhere, even in his favorite hidding spots, still no sign of him.... so im like hmmm he has to be here somewhere.... so i say VAMONOS (or lets go in english) and guess what, he pops out of the pillows in the bed and is looking at me like im sorry i didnt do anything but i wanna go lol and this is a snapshot of it lol.....   it was one of those moments you had to be there.. it was the cutest thing ever i had to take a picture of it lol.... that little rascal!!!!



kenn is *awesome*!!  Such an expressive face, I  him!!!


----------



## colabear1

bisousx said:


> My pug Brie trying to look sexy


 
OMG she is just adorable!


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton does that too!

I call it his "Hey, everybody, look at ma berries!" pose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## mv_envy

Loquita said:


> kenn is *awesome*!!  Such an expressive face, I  him!!!



thank you.... He does have that kind of little face lol.... he's too funny..


----------



## thepilotsgal

The other day I went grocery shopping and picked up a bone for Piper. I made my first trip with groceries into the house and went to my car to get the second load. When I came back, I noticed that a couple of the bags were knocked over and Piper was nowhere to be found. I started looking for her and this is what I found... She had found the bone I bought for her and had taken it into the guest bedroom and was "hiding" with it under the bed! Her tail was wagging a hundred miles an hour... She was so proud of herself for finding her new toy!


----------



## mv_envy

^^ how adorable!


----------



## PerkeMe

Go Piper!    Crack me up!


----------



## gotbighair

My 50# English Bulldog (Mugsy) and 9.5# Boston Terrier (Capone) attempting to share a small pet bed.  :lolots:


----------



## moodysmom10

^ aww!! soo funny! it even looks like the lil one is coughing...get off of me!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Omg, gotbighair, adorable pic!


----------



## PerkeMe

Mugsy and Capone--how cute!  

Poor little fella getting squished!!  The gaping mouth says it all!


----------



## zoesma

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

LOL.. thats hilarious! So cute!  Mugsy has that "wha... I'm trying to sleep here" look.. and Capone.. has a "I CAN"T BREATHE!" look.


----------



## frick&frack

*gotbighair*-- that is HYSTERICAL!!!


----------



## Jahpson

it  looks like Shah is smiling in this pic. But I think dogs make the funniest faces when they are scratching themselves.


----------



## boomie

gotbighair said:


> My 50# English Bulldog (Mugsy) and 9.5# Boston Terrier (Capone) attempting to share a small pet bed.  :lolots:


This pic is hysterical!!  Promise you'll submit it to cuteoverload!

And...Shah does look like she's smiling   Too cute!


----------



## gotbighair

Thanks ladies!   What is cute overload?  I'll google it! 

Shah is such a cutie!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> it  looks like Shah is smiling in this pic. But I think dogs make the funniest faces when they are scratching themselves.



So cute!


----------



## 80sChild

hahaha! cute smile


----------



## boomie

gotbighair said:


> Thanks ladies!   What is cute overload?  I'll google it!
> 
> Shah is such a cutie!!


Hehehehe....Cuteoverload is a site where they post the cutest animal pics...I think yours would fit right in


----------



## awhitney

OMG this is hilarious!!



gotbighair said:


> My 50# English Bulldog (Mugsy) and 9.5# Boston Terrier (Capone) attempting to share a small pet bed. :lolots:


----------



## bonchicgenre

gotbighair said:


> My 50# English Bulldog (Mugsy) and 9.5# Boston Terrier (Capone) attempting to share a small pet bed.  :lolots:



This picture is hilarious!! I'm jealous your Boston is only 9.5# mine is 15#!! The SO said once we get a house we're getting an english bulldog his favorite breed! I love Capone's face!!


----------



## Necromancer

*gotbighai*, your pic made me LOL. I love it.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I am dying at the bulldog and boston. The boston's face is priceless!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

omg! gotbighair, that is hilarious! the expression on your Boston's face is priceless!


----------



## meggyg8r

This one had me dying when I saw how it came out... my Boston and my sister


----------



## moodysmom10

whoa! that was a close call!


----------



## gotbighair

^Hmmm...unfortunately, MINE wasn't.  Capone is a funny little dog....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## debpie

:lolots: Thanks for sharing!  We have two BT's and they are so affectionate!  I have caught a "frenchie" or two myself!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here are a few of mine. Stitch is my cat and Mei Mei is my Yorkie.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Stitch and your Yorkie are so cute.
*Meggy* and *gotbighair*, your pics are priceless. I love 'em.


----------



## Hally

oops


----------



## meggyg8r

gotbighair said:


> ^Hmmm...unfortunately, MINE wasn't.  Capone is a funny little dog....


 
LOL!!!!!!!!! I seriously almost just spit out my coffee when I saw that!!!! 

Our Bostons look a lot alike from that angle!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks, *necro*! My Boston does so many ridiculously silly things, I wish I could capture them all on camera!


----------



## bagaholic85

gotbighair said:


> My 50# English Bulldog (Mugsy) and 9.5# Boston Terrier (Capone) attempting to share a small pet bed.  :lolots:



i almost spit out my coffee laughing at this one!  omg tooooooo funny


----------



## ZsaZsasCloset

Too cool!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Ha, I love it. What a cool dude.


----------



## Sharkbait

Man, I hate it when they yawn while being photographed!  This is Bow after her first ever "spa day"...she even got her first bandana.

Sitting pretty...






And not so pretty...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## PerkeMe

^^Maybe she doesn't like pink, lol.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^  that is too funny!!


----------



## sedds

This seems like a comfy place...
















May as well have a wash while i'm here


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, cute pics, sedds!


----------



## sedds

Thanks Sweetpea


----------



## frick&frack

*sedds*--  sooo cute & funny!!! :buttercup:


----------



## ahertz

Hee, hee...cat's in sinks always crack me up *sedds*. Here's my kitty Gob with his new bear. Gob's five months old.


----------



## BlueKat

Here is my baby making faces.  She looks drunk in the first picture. Hee! Hee!


----------



## manke

*ahertz*, gob is beyond adorable!


----------



## sedds

Thanks frick&frack and ahertz... don't know why he likes it in there, flush the toilet and he's off like a shot


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gob is precious!!

bluekat, your dog is beautiful!


----------



## bonchicgenre

My boston when he was 5lbs and my sisters 110lb dog playing


----------



## Green Zebra

^^  OMG, they are TOO cute!  Should be on a calendar!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^^Cute pic, bonchicgenre!


----------



## bonchicgenre

This one isn't LOL but it's one of my favorites  My little niece (2) and my puppy (3 months at the time) she was giving him kisses! She still calls and asks about him 





This is Rex now, I absolutely love him!


----------



## mymeimei02

This one always makes me LOL.


----------



## no_u

Such cute pictures you guys! Some of them should be up on icanhascheezburger.com


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving everyone's pics.
*mymeimei*, that cat in the box pic you posted cracked me up.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Presenting S'mores the Yorkie(other aliases: Bear Bear, Fatty Bear, Princess)

1st: S'mores as a Pup, looking Wolfy with her tongue out

2nd: S'mores in her "Frenchy" outfit

3rd: S'mores sitting in her "bear" pose..she has a bit of junk in the trunk so she can sit on her butt for a long time

4th: S'mores sleeping with faux-hawk

5th: S'mores with bindi on her head, looking like she is in a trance-like state

---MORE TO COME!!!----
*


----------



## PANda_USC

*More S'mores pics that make me laugh, enjoy! ^_^

1st: S'mores with socks on her ears, looking like Princess Leia

2nd: S'mores looking into the sky with her red harness on, doing the bear pose. She looks like Superman!

3rd: S'mores and her collection of Galbi bones

4th: S'mores looking like a baby in a bearsuit.
*


----------



## mymeimei02

Necromancer said:


> I'm loving everyone's pics.
> *mymeimei*, that cat in the box pic you posted cracked me up.


 Thanks the Cat in the Box is Oliver (my roommate's cat) he is so crazy for coke 
Oh and PANda_USC S'mores is so adorable. Reminds of my Yorkie MeiMei....so cute


----------



## bonny_montana

PANda_USC said:


> *More S'mores pics that make me laugh, enjoy! ^_^*
> 
> *1st: S'mores with socks on her ears, looking like Princess Leia*
> 
> *2nd: S'mores looking into the sky with her red harness on, doing the bear pose. She looks like Superman!*
> 
> *3rd: S'mores and her collection of Galbi bones*
> 
> *4th: S'mores looking like a baby in a bearsuit.*


 
She is soooooo adorable!!!! I love her standing up the most!!


----------



## bonny_montana

this is a pic. of belle when she was little, in her T' shirt.....


----------



## bonny_montana

Belle again


----------



## bonny_montana

Belle with her favourite Clarins pink PURSE.


----------



## bonny_montana

belle loving the snow!!!


----------



## bonny_montana

She refused to come indoors that first day it snowed!!!


----------



## bonny_montana




----------



## bonny_montana

Belle now..., just posing


----------



## PANda_USC

bonny_montana said:


> belle loving the snow!!!



I love this photo! It's perfect for a pet catalog!


----------



## lil_peanut

Turbo, thinking his ball is a better pillow than a chew toy. 
My DH snapped this pic quickly, thinking he was going to move...but he ended up laying there for another 5 minutes. LOL!


----------



## moodysmom10

^ he is soo cute! he looks like yeah, i'm using a ball for a pillow, SO what! hahah


----------



## ahertz

Gob on his scratching post...


----------



## moodysmom10

^ hahaha he looks like an old man


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Gob!

Turbo is a cutie!


----------



## Necromancer

Love the pics of Turbo and Gob.


----------



## ahertz

Thanks guys. I found Gob last night attacking his favorite teddy in a...compromising position. He's been fixed BTW.

The best thing about this cat is he makes us laugh constantly. He's a little comedian.


----------



## Jahpson

Everytime I look at this pic I laugh.

Here is Shah taking a nap. He makes the funniest noises and movements. Here he is naping and this is just one of many funny posititions that he gets when he is getting a good rest! LOL

I hope you can see it clearly. I took it with my camera phone.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao, Gob is too cute!!


----------



## bagaholic85

Jahpson said:


> Everytime I look at this pic I laugh.
> 
> Here is Shah taking a nap. He makes the funniest noises and movements. Here he is naping and this is just one of many funny posititions that he gets when he is getting a good rest! LOL
> 
> I hope you can see it clearly. I took it with my camera phone.



  at least he looks happy


----------



## zoesma

here is tyler acting like he is posessed by some demonic alien....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pic of Tyler!


----------



## Sweetpea83

My brother just sent me these two photos of his English Mastiff, Ginger Snap...LOL...she lets them dress her up all the time!


----------



## frick&frack

^^^HAHAHAHAHA!!!  who's the bigger goof ball?  the dog...or your brother?  poor girl...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol! I think she likes getting dressed up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here's another picture of her...she's sporting her shin guards...she's ready for her soccer game!


----------



## frick&frack

:lolots:  she looks embarrassed...

your brother is a major goof ball!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^  He and his wife are nuts..ok maybe I am too..I have been known to dress my cat up in things, lmao!


----------



## frick&frack

^your CAT?????????????  I need to see pics of that...


----------



## Necromancer

*ahertz*, Gob keeps on proving how adorable he is in these pics.
*Jahpson*, Shah is just too cute. I love it when dogs sleep like that. It never fails to bring a smile to my face.
*zoesma*, Tyler looks very devilish. I love it.
*Sweetpea*, those pics of your brother's dog made me giggle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

frick&frack said:


> ^your CAT?????????????  I need to see pics of that...




I have some older pics..I'll find them tonight!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Glad I could help, necro!


----------



## candice19

LOL 

Isn't it amazing how dogs will put up with humans dressing them up?


----------



## samjane

When I need him out of my hair for a minute... just gotta turn on Animal Planet lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!!


----------



## Necromancer

Cute pics, *Samjane*.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Taken today. Look at how big my mouth is!


----------



## debpie

Oh no!  Here she goes again!  It always starts with the slobbery kisses...


----------



## caxe

This is Sammy in MY mouse ears!


----------



## PANda_USC

So cute!!



caxe said:


> this is sammy in my mouse ears!


----------



## boomie

Awww....love all the new pics!  I'll have to post one of Dusty watching the Dog Whisperer...he perks right up and watches it with us.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Sammy is cute!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

debpie said:


> Oh no! Here she goes again! It always starts with the slobbery kisses...


 Aww how cute!!!


----------



## debpie

^Thank you.  Your baby is precious!  Is that a coat with orange trim he/she is wearing?  How adorable!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^Thanks. Spike is actually wearing an orange bandana from Petsmart  I actually lucked out with him being still for a photo, usually he's off running around


----------



## debpie

He is adorable!


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving the new pics everyone.


----------



## love2shop_26

This is Coco, our chocolate lab.  I swear we feed her regular dog food so I don't know what this is about.  My friend thinks she's practicing for 'my dog ate my homework'.


----------



## BlueKat

^^Awww, *love2shop*, Coco is sooo cute! And look at that darling "innocent" look Coco is giving you.   It makes it difficult to stay mad long, I bet!


----------



## BlueKat

Sweetpea83 said:


> My brother just sent me these two photos of his English Mastiff, Ginger Snap...LOL...she lets them dress her up all the time!


----------



## Necromancer

*love2shop*, Coco's such a cutie.


----------



## love2shop_26

Necromancer said:


> *love2shop*, Coco's such a cutie.






BlueKat said:


> ^^Awww, *love2shop*, Coco is sooo cute! And look at that darling "innocent" look Coco is giving you. It makes it difficult to stay mad long, I bet!




She's a troublemaker, that's what she is


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coco is gorgeous!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is of one of my Stitch. I love the way he is just soaking up the sun


----------



## Necromancer

Hey there Stitch, you handsome fellow.


----------



## PANda_USC

MeiMei!
I used to have a cat that looked like your Stitch! He looks so pensive, haha.


----------



## manke

stitch looks like he is planning world domination! how adorable (^_^)


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hahaha. Now that you mention it, it does look like that.


----------



## mymeimei02

^Oh yeah he was plotting...plotting to get outside  he is looking out through the sliding glass patio door. I caught him out on the patio one day, he figured out how to open the screen door. I about fainted  when I saw him sitting out there when I came home one day. We were living on the top floor of an apartment building I didn't want him to fall down. I had to approach him carefully and grab him to bring him inside. From then on we made sure we locked the screen doors.


----------



## 336

I posted this in another thread, but her expression is priceless.


----------



## Dixie79

Haha, my old horse is just to happy by winning, so he jumps arround until the lap of honor... Jump for joy...


----------



## zoesma

Dixie79 said:


> Haha, my old horse is just to happy by winning, so he jumps arround until the lap of honor... Jump for joy...


 
he is beautiful!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Here's a few pics of our newest baby, he's almost 1 now though.. by far the funniest cat we've ever had! I have one of him stuck in the wine rack that I have to dig up.. 
oh hai!



one of his weird sleeping positions



big sister ronica going "mummy what is he doing?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pics, lisa!


----------



## oonik

i love the pics of ur cats lisa !


----------



## Irishgal

Here is Millie walking on the back of the couch clearly pissed about something...


----------



## dallas

FiFi the Pit Bull vs Andy the Greyhound. It was a savage battle, but there could only be one winner:


----------



## boomie

Omg, is she sitting on his head?  That is too funny!


----------



## moodysmom10

dallas said:


> FiFi the Pit Bull vs Andy the Greyhound. It was a savage battle, but there could only be one winner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 868730


 
haha that is soo cute! i have a poodle and a pit bull and guess who wins?? 

Lela! every time! haha she'll put him in his place _quick_! and he listens well


----------



## Sweetpea83

dallas, your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Irishgal

Dallas hysterical picture!


----------



## dallas

Glad you like the picture guys, I can post now 'cos I finally found out how to resize 'em. 
That shot was taken just a day or two after we got the pups (we also have Fifi's brother, Mack) and we had to snap it really quickly 'cos we thought it was a one-off but she still, to this day, sits on poor Andy ...


----------



## debpie

^That is funny as hell!  She still sits on his head!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lil_peanut

Beautiful pits!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

This pic always makes me smile 
My red Abyssinian Vincent on his very first trip to our garden just running like crazy





and I also love this one, a huge pile of Burmese cats in all sizes and colours in an armchair. It's quite an old pic and only one of the seven cats there is with me today  I sure do miss my pile of Burmese!


----------



## boomie

awwwwww...lookit that kitty pile!  I just want to wrap my arms around 'em!  Vincent is too cute!


----------



## bnjj

That pic of Vincent is great.  I smile every time I see your avatar.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Black_Swarmer said:


> This pic always makes me smile
> My red Abyssinian Vincent on his very first trip to our garden just running like crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also love this one, a huge pile of Burmese cats in all sizes and colours in an armchair. It's quite an old pic and only one of the seven cats there is with me today  I sure do miss my pile of Burmese!



So cute!


----------



## razorkiss58

my kitty squishy watching tv she also loves the opening to beatlejuice


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's so cute, razor!


----------



## Necromancer

*Black_Swarmer*, I love that pic of Vincent. It's classic.
*Razor*, Squishy looks verrrrry interested in that movie. He's probably getting ideas for his diabolical plan to take over the world.
:greengrin:


----------



## LAB0409

cute thread


----------



## LAB0409

We love the squessy kitty


----------



## Jahpson

*razor* that is so cute.

my dog will not watch television, maybe for a second but then turn around


----------



## Lakritze

Black_Swarmer and razorkiss, I love your cats. Too funny!



Amy thought it was okay to get herself something for her first birthday. 







And this is how she sleeps


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie, lakritze!


----------



## dallas

*Black_Swarmer*, I love that picture of Vincent, he's really going for it.
*
Razor*, wow Squishy's right into the televison. How long will he sit there watching it?

*Lakritze*, Amy is one gorgeous girl. Love her.

Really great pictures everyone.


----------



## razorkiss58

she was there for about 2 mins haha but she will sit threw the whole opening to beatlejuice not sure how long that opening is,she cracks me up


----------



## Jeneen

Amy! LOL adorable.


----------



## dallas

That's so funny that Squishy loves the start of Beetlejuice.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Here's my baby boy holding down my space-saver treadmill. At least he's doing something with it, that's more than I do....LOL!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Denim, he is so cute! Looks like he's smiling!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*DenimShopaholic* he's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Thanks Sweetpea and Lisa...he's a really sweet little boy. I adopted him and his sister from the shelter where I volunteer almost a year ago. They're 17 months old now.

He has gone from a petrified, quiet little guy who spent his time hiding or clinging to his sister to a big 'ol lovebug who loves to play and seeks out affection if he feels he's being neglected!! 

Funny that you say he looks like he's smiling in that pic, Sweetpea. Normally it looks like he's frowning. I'm always telling him to "turn that frown upside down."

I know, I'm a dork! 

Here's his sister warning the birds to not come any closer:


----------



## InstantKarma

Demin-She has gorgerous eyes!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Too cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch open your mouth and say AWWWWWE


----------



## DenimShopaholic

InstantKarma said:


> Demin-She has gorgerous eyes!


 
Aww, thank you!  She is quite the little charmer!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch open your mouth and say AWWWWWE


 
Love it!!  :lolots:


----------



## floridasun8

mymeimei02 said:


> Stitch open your mouth and say AWWWWWE



What a perfect pic that would be for Halloween!  LOL  Blow it up and stick it in the window


----------



## mymeimei02

^ I know I was just thinking about that  Funny thing is he is the most sweetest cat I know no way scary.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Can't believe I've never ventured here before - love all the pics!

Here's a pic of my cat in midst of her favorite position - hugging the couch:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie, burberry!


----------



## Coal Creek

Here's a picture of Pebbles!  She's a Cornish Rex cat and she's 8 years old.  She's such a girly cat ... she's lookin all cute with her necklace on (actually it's my bracelet)!


----------



## Coal Creek

and here's a picture of our male cat Aden.  He's an abyssinian and he's 2 1/2 years old.  He LOVES to pose for pictures!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Aiden is very handsome!


----------



## BurberryLvr

Thanks Sweetpea83!

Love the picture of Pebbles with her necklace!


----------



## bonny_montana

Belle just after her bath


----------



## bonny_montana

Belle and her friend


----------



## PANda_USC

^Who is Belle's friend!?! And should S'mores be jealous? Just kidding. Belle is looking beautiful as always!


----------



## 336

My cat Moymoy is quite nice to her new friend Coco.






Coco wanting Moymoy to take her for a ride.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pics, 336!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Our kitten this past Christmas... in our Christmas village. She looks like Godzilla kitty! 






She loved to snatch the evergreen trees and hide them places.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg, what a cute kitten, prettyinpink!


----------



## miu miu1

Just his normal postion to sleep


----------



## Sharkbait

This makes me laugh, because my husband didn't have to say a word.  Ayrton sensed the treats in the pocket and just went through every trick in the book as if giving a recital.  We laughed so hard, we couldn't help but give him the treat, even though we didn't ask him to do anything!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ my pup posing w/my socks*


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Such adorable pics...they made me laugh!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwe, I love Ayrton.


----------



## Green Zebra

aaallabama said:


> *^^ my pup posing w/my socks*




too, too cute!  and socks to match!


----------



## denise509180

awww all these pix are so cute! i loved the cat and the bird!! i will upload mine


----------



## denise509180

did this upload....


----------



## sedds

i don't think it did


----------



## Necromancer

denise509180 said:


> did this upload....


 
Nope, I can't see anything either.


----------



## Necromancer

*PrettyInPink*, I love Godzilla kitty. That's such a cute and funny pic.
*336*, those pics of Coco and Moymoy are amazing.
*Bonny*, Belle's a super cutie.
*aaallabama*, your pup is just adorable.
*Sharkbait*, your dog is a beauty. Congrats again on the recent win.


----------



## lazeny

Here she goes... she just loves to sleep on her back lol


----------



## PANda_USC

^ CUTEEE! Your puppy looks like a wolfy!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is one of my Stitch. He was trying to grab the cord to my camera. Bad kitty


----------



## ahertz

Ok guys, here's GOB again, now with his brother Eli.  He was just laying there on top of his older brother like it was a natural thing to do!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Where's Gob? I don't see him!


----------



## ahertz

^^^ Hmmmm....I can see him on my screen?


----------



## manke

*lazeny*, i love your adorable pup! and i love how patrick the starfish is smiling all cheesy in the background, too.


----------



## carlinha

modelling my new scuba gear... :lolots::lolots::lolots:

the expression on her face is... priceless!


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL Carlinha she just looks so put upon and pathetic!! Love it!


----------



## *suzi*

OMG - these pictures are soooo funny!


----------



## PANda_USC

^^aww, your puppy looks so glum in the scuba gear..the expression "why me?!", but the photo is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ahertz said:


> ^^^ Hmmmm....I can see him on my screen?




Lol, ok I see him now! Cute pic!!


----------



## mymeimei02

OK I've been posting a lot on Stitch now its MeiMei's turn. This one always cracks me up I was eating a scone and she was drooling over it.


----------



## Jeneen

ahertz said:


> Ok guys, here's GOB again, now with his brother Eli. He was just laying there on top of his older brother like it was a natural thing to do!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Awww she's adorable!


mymeimei02 said:


> OK I've been posting a lot on Stitch now its MeiMei's turn. This one always cracks me up I was eating a scone and she was drooling over it.


----------



## dallas

I love every sweet face on this thread.


----------



## vickimonster

Coal Creek said:


> Here's a picture of Pebbles!  She's a Cornish Rex cat and she's 8 years old.  She's such a girly cat ... she's lookin all cute with her necklace on (actually it's my bracelet)!



It looks like she's checking her nails. LOL


----------



## PerkeMe

vickimonster said:


> It looks like she's checking her nails. LOL



It does!  Wonder if she likes her mani-pedi, lol.


----------



## Necromancer

*Coal Creek*, what a great pic. I agree with *vickimonster*, your Pepper does look like she's checking her nails.


----------



## yeliab

I just LOVE this thread!!  It makes me smile and laugh!!  Thank you so much to All for posting your precious photos!!   

I came across this photo on the web a few years ago and thought it was the Funniest puppy photo!!  I had to share this with all of you!  LOL!!


----------



## Necromancer

^^ How cute is that?


----------



## PANda_USC

^^That puppy is soo adorable!


----------



## wonderwoman9

This pic makes me laugh because my cat thought it was a real animal at first. She kept sneaking up on it LOL


----------



## boelieke

I just love this thread! 





My sister holding his ears upright (Big ears!)





little beer-belly! When he was a puppy this was his favorite sleeping position, so cute





When he was done playing with the pillow he just fell asleep like this, really funny in real-life! He was just leaning on the pillow and sort - of hanging on it.. Didn't seem too comfortable thought


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics wonderwoman & boelieke!


----------



## pantie

This is my snowball..


----------



## pantie

Love to read and see all cute picture ..


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks! i'm searching through pics to see if i can find some funny ones!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute pics wonderwoman & boelieke!


----------



## wonderwoman9

caught her in the middle of a yawn!! hehe


----------



## BurberryLvr

wonderwoman9 said:


> caught her in the middle of a yawn!! Hehe



Love it!!


----------



## BurberryLvr

Here is a really old pic of my cat Lollipop.  He just recently passed away but this picture always makes me smile.


----------



## bnjj

BurberryLvr said:


> Here is a really old pic of my cat Lollipop. He just recently passed away but this picture always makes me smile.


 
Awww, I'm sorry.  It's so hard to lose a furbaby.


----------



## annaes

Everyone's pets are soooo cute! 

Here are my two - a Maine Coon (Domino) and a Ragamuffin (Texas Ranger, or TR, they're similar to Ragdolls). They're both little clowns. I love the one of Domino looking into the Balenciaga mirror at himself, so vain!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Omg, they are both so cute, annaes!


----------



## BurberryLvr

bnjj said:


> Awww, I'm sorry.  It's so hard to lose a furbaby.



Thanks bnjj - he was a very good companion and cat


----------



## pantie

that so cute cat in the world..



annaes said:


> Everyone's pets are soooo cute!
> 
> Here are my two - a Maine Coon (Domino) and a Ragamuffin (Texas Ranger, or TR, they're similar to Ragdolls). They're both little clowns. I love the one of Domino looking into the Balenciaga mirror at himself, so vain!


----------



## pantie

this is my doggie


----------



## PANda_USC

^OMG, ur dog looks a little like a mini polar bear!


----------



## pantie

ha ha ... yes .. my dog is over weight.. she like a polar bear in the doggie body..


----------



## wonderwoman9

BurberryLvr said:


> Here is a really old pic of my cat Lollipop.  He just recently passed away but this picture always makes me smile.




Sorry to hear about your kitty. So sad. 


Pantie - what kind of dog is that? She does look just like a mini polar bear! She is so fluffy and cute!


----------



## annaes

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Omg, they are both so cute, annaes!



Thank you Sweetpea83!


----------



## annaes

pantie said:


> that so cute cat in the world..



Thanks, pantie!!
Your little dog is absolutely adorable as well!


----------



## BurberryLvr

wonderwoman9 said:


> Sorry to hear about your kitty. So sad.
> 
> 
> Pantie - what kind of dog is that? She does look just like a mini polar bear! She is so fluffy and cute!



Thanks Wonderwoman


----------



## sands215

Such cute pictures!

Here's a pic of my dog, Sasha.  She was playing with her toys then got tired and fell asleep on top of her stuffed monkey.  Apparently, toys also make good pillows!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

^^ Aww how adorable!


----------



## mv_envy

believe me these three can sleep in the weirdest positions.... lol.... believe me they slept like that, i just put the bear in the pic to make the perfect picture


----------



## BurberryLvr

mv_envy said:


> believe me these three can sleep in the weirdest positions.... lol.... believe me they slept like that, i just put the bear in the pic to make the perfect picture



Too cute!!


----------



## manke

*mv_envy*, what a perfect trifecta you have going there! it's beyond adorable.


----------



## mv_envy

^^^^  thank you.... believe i find these little three rascals sleeping in the weirdest positions since birth.....  all three are inseparable...  its hilarious cuz they all choose the same positions and fit perfectly every time... lol


----------



## spammieiam

mv_envy said:


> believe me these three can sleep in the weirdest positions.... lol.... believe me they slept like that, i just put the bear in the pic to make the perfect picture



That is just too cute! My yorkie Yoshi likes to sleep with his legs in the air, lol


----------



## Louis&Mark

this pix of my baby always puts a smile on my face


----------



## Louis&Mark

*sands215, mv_envy *love your pix!! too adorable.
*spammieiam*, your yorkie is just too cute!!


----------



## yeliab

Awwwww!!!  I love all of the photos posted here!!      SOOOO, CUTE!!!  It really puts a huge smile on my face!!!  

*Manke*, what are those critters in your avatar??  Are they hedgehogs?  They're sooo CUTE!!


----------



## spammieiam

I caught Yoshi sleeping with his new carrot toy! I kind of woke him up so he gave me the stink eye, LOL:lolots:

Thanks *Louis&Mark*! He's too cute for his own good, hah.


----------



## conrad18

So many cute pictures!  Here's mine:


Preston keeping an eye on Mama while Mama cleans.






"Okay, just dont move and everyone will think Im a stuffed animal too."






So, this is why all my minutes keep getting used up!






Oh, did you want to do laundry?


----------



## pantie

soo cute...


----------



## mv_envy

^^^ everyones pictures are soooo adorable.... always puts a smile on my face with all these adorable doggies....


----------



## JennMSU

this is the first time i've posted in this sub-forum! i was on tPF this morning and my 4.5 month old shih tzu, yoshi, decided to intervene. 

"don't forget about me, mom! i'm here too!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha cute! My SO's mother has two shih tzus and they are so smart!


----------



## spammieiam

JennMSU, Yoshi is so cute and our dogs have the same name! How neat!


----------



## Juda

My 2 Persian cats


----------



## annaes

Juda said:


> My 2 Persian cats




I just love Persians! Best kitties IMO  Yours are adorable too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, Juda!


----------



## pantie

woooo... cute white cat.. I falling in love with her ...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Aww, so many cute pics!

This is Max our dog and Milo our cat. Max knows he is not supposed to be up on the top like that, bad dog!!


----------



## Juda

Aren't all our pets adorable 

More pix 

Stevie Ray sleeping like a cat, sitting like a Human and I will be in big trouble  if he sees the last pic - he knows he is beautiful and well he is a bit vain - that's why the last pic makes me LOL


----------



## Juda

*Q* - Angel & Demon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the new pics, Juda!

Cute pic, it'sanaddiction!


----------



## BurberryLvr

Juda - LOVE the sleeping pics - absolutely adorable!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Juda said:


> *Q* - Angel & Demon


 
they are sooooo cute!!! 

*it'sanaddiction  *this is my dog's favorite part of the couch too!!  is he a poodle?  really cute!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^ He's a Bichon Frise in desperate need of a grooming, LOL!


----------



## PANda_USC

S'mores and the Galbi/Kalbi Korean BBQ bones, looking like the greedy piggy she is


----------



## pokipoki

^ oh my S'mores is sooo cuteeeeeee, and the way he smiles with all that bones scattered below him. so. cute.


----------



## Louis&Mark

PANda_USC said:


> S'mores and the Galbi/Kalbi Korean BBQ bones, looking like the greedy piggy she is


 
LOL... so cute!!  I'm so afraid to give my dogs galbi.  I think they somehow will choke on the bone.  but clearly S'mores does not have this problem


----------



## pantie

hmmm... this is white in 3rd generation..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous dog, pantie.


----------



## Coal Creek

Here are pictures of my cats ... Pebble and Aden posing in their Halloween outfits!   Pebble (Cornish Rex), loves costumes and posing.  On the other hand we have Aden (Abbyssinian) who is not amused! He does NOT like to dress up! Because we gave him a lot of cat treats ... he tolerated his devil's costume for about 1 minute.  I'm sorry the pictures are so HUGE! If someone can tell me how to reduce them in Photobucket, I will be forever grateful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..love those pics coalcreek! Did you happen to get those costumes at Target?


----------



## candice19

Whoa - Aden is definitely playing the part!! LOL


----------



## Coal Creek

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lol..love those pics coalcreek! Did you happen to get those costumes at Target?


We purchased both costumes at Pet Smart.  They have so many cute costumes there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oooh ok! I'll be going there tomorrow!


----------



## boomie

Just took these pics of Dusty in his Yoda costume!


----------



## debpie

^OMG...that is TOO cute!


----------



## Irishgal

boomie said:


> Just took these pics of Dusty in his Yoda costume!



OMG


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao..love Dusty's costume!


----------



## PANda_USC

*boomie*!! My brother bought that exact costume for his Yorkie two years ago. It's so cute and funny.  The force with him is strong, I sense. hehehe


----------



## boomie

Thank you ladies!  Dusty is a good little sport!  The, uh, legs are a little long, so I have to fix them a bit, but otherwise, it's great 

Panda_usc, isn't it hysterical??  I can't imagine it on a Yorkie!  I need pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

*boomie*, as requested. Here is Maximus, my oldest brother's Yorkie..sporting his *Yoda* costume from two years ago...

the first is a peek-a-boo shot..the second is..the full on front of the costume..hope you all enjoy it!!


----------



## boomie

omg...it's perfect on him!!!  He looks like an Ewok in a Yoda costume!!  TOO CUTE!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pics panda!


----------



## Mia Bella

Hanging at the park - AIR WEENIES!!

Air Jolie!:






Air Emma! (her face in the 1st one kills me):


----------



## boomie

omg...cuteoverload.com would eat those pics of your flying doxies up!  SO cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Your doggies are too cute, mia bella!


----------



## sheanabelle

Joey says GO STEELERS!


----------



## sheanabelle

and her possible Halloween costume this year....Princess.


----------



## Necromancer

Loving everyone's pics. How cute are they all?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Joey is a cutie!


----------



## yeliab

OMG - everyone's babies are sooo ADORABLE!!  Gearing up for Halloween!!  Soooo CUTE!!    LOVE THEM ALL!!


----------



## emmasu

sheanabelle said:


> and her possible Halloween costume this year....Princess.



omg my heart aches for such adorable dog


----------



## emmasu

boomie said:


> Just took these pics of Dusty in his Yoda costume!



god sooooo cute awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jeneen

I love the new Yoda pics and the flying doxies! Adorable!


----------



## Jahpson

PANda_USC said:


> *boomie*, as requested. Here is Maximus, my oldest brother's Yorkie..sporting his *Yoda* costume from two years ago...
> 
> the first is a peek-a-boo shot..the second is..the full on front of the costume..hope you all enjoy it!!



!!cute very is that


----------



## PANda_USC

*jeneen, sweetpea, japhson*, thank you! And as boomie said..he looks like an ewok in a Yoda costume, hahaha.


----------



## boomie

Maximus totally owns the Yoda costume!  Here's a couple more of Dusty...he was a devil for halloween last year when he surprisingly tolerated the horns when we walked around the neighborhood with my boyfriend's nieces and nephews, and here he is sporting his reindeer antlers for the holidays.  He has a way of turning his little head just so


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## bagsnbags

Love this thread!


----------



## Juda

LOL - all the new pics are simply gorgeous


----------



## shockboogie

My little Coco in her Halloween hoodie...


----------



## Sharkbait

Ayrton would so kick my ass if I tried to put him in a costume. 

That said...took this last night as he played with his new toy. 

Who knew pigs were the mortal enemies of Ridgebacks? I was like "Dude it's just laying there, calm down. It's not coming at you! CHill!"


----------



## PANda_USC

*sharkbait*, that is so funny! Your pup is ready to attack that stuffed animal, look at that glow in the eye, O_o...


----------



## emmasu

Sharkbait said:


> Ayrton would so kick my ass if I tried to put him in a costume.
> 
> That said...took this last night as he played with his new toy.
> 
> Who knew pigs were the mortal enemies of Ridgebacks? I was like "Dude it's just laying there, calm down. It's not coming at you! CHill!"



sooooooooooooooooooo funny, poor doggy


----------



## kbela1

shockboogie said:


> My little Coco in her Halloween hoodie...



I'm in luv with your pup.  Give her a hug for me!


----------



## llumbark

emmasu said:


> sooooooooooooooooooo funny, poor doggy





What a beautiful dog! My bf and I adopted a ridgeback/rott mix from the humane society and they are just wonderful dogs!!


----------



## Sharkbait

llumbark said:


> What a beautiful dog! My bf and I adopted a ridgeback/rott mix from the humane society and they are just wonderful dogs!!



Thanks!  They are fabulous...not sure how the temperment a mix would be, but with a pure-bred, it's ALL hound, man!! So fun, but so much work!  

You should take it up a notch for your next one and get a pure bred....that's when the craziness begins!


----------



## llumbark

Sharkbait said:


> Thanks!  They are fabulous...not sure how the temperment a mix would be, but with a pure-bred, it's ALL hound, man!! So fun, but so much work!
> 
> You should take it up a notch for your next one and get a pure bred....that's when the craziness begins!




Yeah our mix is great! He has some of that hound in him like when he goes for walks he wants to sniff out everyyyything!! I thought he would be more work (aka more aggressive from the rott side) but I think that since we got him at such a young age and trained him very well everything has worked out! He's actually kind of a big baby my chihuahua kicks his butt! I am going to try to post a pic in here! My bf and I have definitely been talking about getting a pure-bred one!!  DId you get yours from a breeder?


----------



## PANda_USC

dbf passed out with a bunch of stuffed animals all over him..and well..S'mores just...looking as happy as can be..it looks like I photoshopped her in or something to that effect


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hahaha, that is just plain funny, *Panda*.


----------



## mymeimei02

PANda_USC said:


> dbf passed out with a bunch of stuffed animals all over him..and well..S'mores just...looking as happy as can be..it looks like I photoshopped her in or something to that effect


 ^That is priceless


----------



## Sharkbait

llumbark said:


> Yeah our mix is great! He has some of that hound in him like when he goes for walks he wants to sniff out everyyyything!! I thought he would be more work (aka more aggressive from the rott side) but I think that since we got him at such a young age and trained him very well everything has worked out! He's actually kind of a big baby my chihuahua kicks his butt! I am going to try to post a pic in here! My bf and I have definitely been talking about getting a pure-bred one!!  DId you get yours from a breeder?



Yep, from a RRCUS breeder.  We're really active with our breed and dog.  Getting a pure bred takes a while, typically a year or more wait list from responsible breeders and plan on paying between $1300-$1800. When you're ready, PM me and I can talk you through the process of finding the best breeder for you guys!


----------



## PANda_USC

*necromancer*, ^_^

*mymeimei*, I know right?!


----------



## mymeimei02

Can't help but laugh at this one of Stitch.  He was too busy licking himself to pose for my camera. It came out all funny.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ LOL. He's all eyes and tongue.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My brother's English Mastiff--Ginger. First pic in her angel Halloween costume..and second pic she's wearing her mommy's slippers.


----------



## PANda_USC

*sweetpea*, that is so cute!! Love the slippers on the pup's paws!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She's a hoot!


----------



## Juda

mymeimei02 said:


> Can't help but laugh at this one of Stitch.  He was too busy licking himself to pose for my camera. It came out all funny.



It is so funny, I 've posted a similar picture of my cat as he was grooming his brother post #1055 - so cute

Ginger is so cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'll let her know you said so, Juda!


----------



## Lakritze

Sweetpea, Ginger is too cute. She definitely looks like an angel so she wears the perfect costume.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks! I love her..she's such a sweet dog!


----------



## Necromancer

*Sweetpea*, the pic of Ginger wearing the slippers is adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks! Even though she isn't my dog..I love her!


----------



## VanillaSky

I didn't LOL at the time but now I do...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Eeeeeek, lol! Cute kitty!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*vanillasky*, GAHH!!!! O_O!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

kathyinjapan said:


> here's a recent one I took


 
 this ones sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeliab

*VanillaSky*,  Ahhh!  No she didn't!!    

What a cutie!!


----------



## conrad18

Daisey loves sitting on my lap no matter what. Here she is after she forced her way on my lap while I was checking my E-Mail. LOL


----------



## yeliab

OMG!!  This is Priceless!!  Look at that fuzz ball by the keyboard!!  LOL!!!  

Where's her head??    



conrad18 said:


> Daisey loves sitting on my lap no matter what. Here she is after she forced her way on my lap while I was checking my E-Mail. LOL


----------



## zoesma

i went up to my bedroom and saw something in my sons crib....it was pirate...he looked too cute so i took a pic...


----------



## Sharkbait

Had to share these!

My goofball watching Dog Whisperer.  He loves it and watches it every time we put it on:

YouTube - MVI 3081

And being a jerk to his sister

YouTube - MVI 3245


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic, zoesma!


----------



## conrad18

yeliab said:


> OMG!! This is Priceless!! Look at that fuzz ball by the keyboard!! LOL!!!
> 
> Where's her head??


 

LOL She stuck her head underneath the laptop while it was on my lap. You can see her ear sticking out the side. HAHAHA!


----------



## conrad18

zoesma said:


> i went up to my bedroom and saw something in my sons crib....it was pirate...he looked too cute so i took a pic...


 

OMG, this picture is too funny! He looks like a little baby too. LOL


----------



## Juda

*Daisey* is very clever , she found a win-win situation.
I wish my cats would do the same instead of sitting on the keyboard 

*zoesma *- so cute


----------



## Green Zebra

Sharkbait said:


> Had to share these!
> 
> My goofball watching Dog Whisperer.  He loves it and watches it every time we put it on:
> 
> YouTube - MVI 3081
> 
> And being a jerk to his sister
> 
> YouTube - MVI 3245



That is TOO funny...he watches DW show so intently, doesn't look away....amazing!

I especially like the second one, where he just wants the sofa spot his sister is on, cause SHE has it...and he is determined to get it!!!  LOL!


----------



## Sharkbait

Yeah, we got this big armchair from craigslist for free that we have in our office, and it's the only furniture they're allowed on, so they call dibs quite voraciously. lol!


----------



## Green Zebra




----------



## PANda_USC

*green zebra*, so cute!!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

I was trying to take this picture but Roxy kept moving so much and she looks funny this picture makes me laugh!


----------



## PANda_USC

*viva*, roxy is beautiful!


----------



## say it IS so!

i'm at work, so i can't upload anything, but my avatar is a photo of me and my teacup yorkie.  He's obsessed with suckers.  anytime i have one he will stare at it until he gets to try it.  He's always disappointed when i don't let him eat the center of the tootsie pops...


----------



## lisarx8

These pics make me lol. My amstaff thought for sure we got this baby gym just for him.


----------



## sheishollywood

PANda_USC said:


> dbf passed out with a bunch of stuffed animals all over him..and well..S'mores just...looking as happy as can be..it looks like I photoshopped her in or something to that effect



haha so so cute!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*sheishollywood*, hehe, thanks!

*lisarx*, your pup is so cute in the baby jungle gym!! Like a giant in a playground!


----------



## Green Zebra

*lisarx8.*...that photo is adorable!!!


----------



## Lakritze

lisarx8, I love your pictures. Your dog is too cut.


----------



## Juda

lisarx8 said:


> These pics make me lol.* My amstaff thought for sure we got this baby gym just for him.*



I know exactly what you mean 

Green Zebra - so funny


----------



## BagsRmyLife

lisarx8 - THOSE PICTURES ARE ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jahpson

lisarx8- he is absoltely beautiful


----------



## smelelle

lisarx8, that is too cute!! he's a gorgeous dog!


----------



## lisarx8

Thanks everyone! Yes, Tank is awesome, and I'm happy to report that he decided it was ok to share the baby gym with the baby.






And they're already the best of friends!


----------



## Lakritze

Tank is such a cutie! The last picture is so precious.


----------



## Jeneen

This is so sweet! I think I just died from an adorable cuteness overload!



lisarx8 said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes, Tank is awesome, and I'm happy to report that he decided it was ok to share the baby gym with the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're already the best of friends!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet pics, lisarx8!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lisarx*, omg..your baby with your puppy is sooo cute!!!!!


----------



## spammieiam

I was trying to wake him up, hah. He's such a lazy butt, look at the looks he gives me!


----------



## Juda

*spammieiam *- very funny pix


----------



## PANda_USC

*spammie*, ahh, so cute..love his little legs straight in the air!


----------



## Green Zebra

*spam*, I like the second pic with his ears up in the air...giving you that mischievious look!


----------



## conrad18

spammieiam said:


> I was trying to wake him up, hah. He's such a lazy butt, look at the looks he gives me!


 


OMG, your pictures are too funny! I love the one with his legs straight up in the air, Daisey does the same thing! HAHAHA!


----------



## Odette

There's nothing Izzie likes more than sleeping on her momma's bed...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pic, odette!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

spammieiam said:


> I was trying to wake him up, hah. He's such a lazy butt, look at the looks he gives me!


 awwww how adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

PANda_USC said:


> *viva*, roxy is beautiful!


awwthanks!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

lisarx8 said:


> These pics make me lol. My amstaff thought for sure we got this baby gym just for him.


 awww the baby!


----------



## PANda_USC

*odette*, such a cute puppy! My maltipoo kind of looks like odette...hahah


----------



## Green Zebra

Maddie sitting on the stairs...not very gracefully!


----------



## Green Zebra

One more!!!

Maddie yawning in the sun...


----------



## spammieiam

Green Zebra said:


> Maddie sitting on the stairs...not very gracefully!



That is sooo adorable! 

And thank you for the nice comments* Juda, PANda_USC, Green Zebra, conrad18, VIVALAJAZZY*! I'll post more soon


----------



## kbela1

Here's my baby turning away from the camera: "No more pictures!"


----------



## Lakritze

Amy was annoyed by the camera so the cat took over.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lak*, that pic is hilarious! Ahh, your cat is stealing all of the spotlight! Your cat is meant to be in Friskie's commercials and mag. ads!


----------



## nvchampagne

I knew I shouldn't have got a white dog!!  Winnie, after this morning's walk!


----------



## mymeimei02

^ That is hilarious *nvchampagne*! :lolots: at least Winnie looks like she had fun.


----------



## PANda_USC

*nv*, LMAO!!! awwww...isn't it strange how dogs love prancing around in the mud?


----------



## moodysmom10

nvchampagne said:


> I knew I shouldn't have got a white dog!! Winnie, after this morning's walk!


 
soo cute! and i feel your pain! my Lela's legs always get dirty even just going out in our yard to potty! she's so little even the morning dew gets her!


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I loveddd the positioning of this little one, I just had to take it, hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Adorable pic, thewinglessbird!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nvchampagne, what a cutie!


----------



## Jahpson

nvchampagne said:


> i knew i shouldn't have got a white dog!! Winnie, after this morning's walk!


 

lmao


----------



## Jahpson

spammieiam said:


> I was trying to wake him up, hah. He's such a lazy butt, look at the looks he gives me!


 

its like he is saying "hey baby" lol


----------



## lisarx8

Lakritze said:


> Amy was annoyed by the camera so the cat took over.



Ha ha! I love this pic! It's like they're saying,"I'm ignoring your ignoring me!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lakritze- LOL...great pic!


----------



## Green Zebra

What a pose by the cat, *Lakritze*!


----------



## Jeneen

It was Strawberry Season and Pumpkin decided he needed a new place to nap...


----------



## Jeneen

My dog is sleeping in most of the pictures I have of him, because that's the only time we can get him to sit still! I love how he looks sooooooo tired - lol! And in the last few pics, he's curled up with his arms around 'Hippo.'


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pumpkin is precious! Cute pics.


----------



## zoesma

Lakritze said:


> Amy was annoyed by the camera so the cat took over.


 

OMG!!! that pic should be a postcard!!! too funny!!!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

THIS ALWAYS MAKES ME LAUGH!! ME AND MY BOY RUSTY!! LOL
http://images33.imikimi.com/image/images2_full/qYAx-104_cks4yef2vPvzGuU4tyByrPLQ.gif


----------



## the_kelly_1day

My rottie puppy giving me a funny "look" after walking her:




Makes me laugh when she looks at me like that! She have such expressive eyes - sometimes I wonder what she is thinking! lol


----------



## Jeneen

^ She's so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awww love Rotts!


----------



## jacico

Booga1003 said:


> My hubby took this picture on his phone and this was the subject:
> IM A WHORE!!
> 
> I think its too funny. She is wide open! She looks like shes asking for it.


 
DYING


----------



## jacico

All of these pics are so adorable! Here are a few of our fur babies. I'll start with our Shih-Tzu at the vet...I think the look on his face says it all!


----------



## jacico

And, our Shih-Tzu again. He likes to sleep on the top of the couch (like a cat) but sometimes he falls and then just hangs out in this position.


----------



## Jeneen

*jacico* - he is so cute - love his little face!


----------



## Jahpson

the_kelly_1day said:


> My rottie puppy giving me a funny "look" after walking her:
> 
> View attachment 938351
> 
> 
> Makes me laugh when she looks at me like that! She have such expressive eyes - sometimes I wonder what she is thinking! lol


 

awwww

my rottie is the same way. They have the biggest personalities


----------



## jacico

Jeneen said:


> *jacico* - he is so cute - love his little face!



Awwwwww...thanks, Jeneen. I happen to agree, but then again, I'm totally biased!


----------



## PANda_USC

S'mores at the dinner table. She always leave a little bit of her tongue hanging out when she's getting scratched or coddled, -__-.

She really looks like a bear to me..or a baby in a bear suit.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

S'mores is so cute!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's a picture of Zoe and Kitten sharing a sunbeam.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Nice pic, *Lori*.
*Panda*,  your little girl does look a little like a teddy bear. What a cutie pie.


----------



## Juda

My new bi-color Persian - the pic makes me LOL because she is very active can't take any proper picture of her she is always moving (check the hand)


----------



## Juda

Double Post


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh Juda..she's precious!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Congrats on the new Persian, *Juda*! As you know I am a sucker for Persians.


----------



## Necromancer

*Juda*, I love the action pic of your cat. Congratulations on your new kitty. What's her name?


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girl cat is very attached to me and this summer when I got back from my vacation she crawled into my suitcase just in case I was planning on leaving again without her ...


----------



## mymeimei02

^ my yorkie (MeiMei) does the same thing. Too cute.


----------



## tillie46

^^^^^^^^^^^^PANda........S'mores is sooooooo cute with her little tongue sticking out!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bag girl, necromancer*, thank you!!!

*tillie*, hey dear!! hehe, thanks! She is so cute and she always makes me smile! Meow! Do you have any pets?


----------



## wantabalenciaga

funny face!  her lips get stuck sometime lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, cute pic!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch dreaming away....I had to hold my laughter so I didn't wake him up. I couldn't help but smile at him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe, I love Stitch!


----------



## Juda

Oh!!! i love how cats sleep, stitch is adorable !!!
*wantabalenciaga* - love the pic 
*Lady Stardust - *how could you ever leave her again* 
lorihmatthews* - I am a sucker for Persians too i have three 

We share double obsessions here pets and Handbags 
This is my favorite thread, funny pix of our beloved babies

I love the animalicious forum but i don't check it often because unfortunately most of the time there are sad news 
I know we should give each other support but sometimes the news are too heartbreaking (it takes me several hours/days to recover)


----------



## Sharkbait

Seriously, Mum, this is just humiliating


----------



## sheishollywood

Hello!! This is my first time in this thread... I don't know why I haven't seen this sooner! This is my little girl -- lucy! She loves to sleep, roll around on her back when she's on a bed, and she's definitely got some ATTITUDE. 






Here is Lucy dead asleep on my parent's bed. 





Here Lucy is who found a hole at the end of the blanket and made a tunnel to crawl through when I was super sick and basically was living on the couch.


----------



## Necromancer

Fab pics everyone. I love them all.


----------



## Jasterock

Sharkbait said:


> Had to share these!
> 
> My goofball watching Dog Whisperer.  He loves it and watches it every time we put it on:
> 
> YouTube - MVI 3081
> 
> And being a jerk to his sister
> 
> YouTube - MVI 3245


Aw!!! Love the videos! I had a good laugh! My dog is wondering who is barking!


----------



## Jasterock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLJ5G3ggOcI


----------



## mymeimei02

MeiMei saying "Happy Holidays!"


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Such sweet and adorable pics!

One of our cats will not leave packages alone!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Ha! My boy does that, he actually gets the "mine" complex going like a toddler and he'll paw open the gifts and if he likes whatever it is he walks off with it and hides it! lol


----------



## the_kelly_1day

it'sanaddiction said:


> Such sweet and adorable pics!
> 
> One of our cats will not leave packages alone!


 

 how cute and funny!!!! lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little girl today after I came home from shopping (cell phone pic, crappy quality):


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ladystardust-awwwwe your kitty is precious!


----------



## Necromancer

*Lady Stardust*, that's a fab pic. What is it about cats and shopping bags?


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol I know they just adore them!  The other day I had one with the opening facing upwards next to a chair and she climbed on the chair then nose-dived right into the bag and sat in there for a while lol


----------



## Nieners

pantie said:


> this is my doggie



Can someone please tell me what breed this is???


----------



## nancypants

my min pin benji & hig gf miss turtle wishing everyone a merry christmas.. 

kinda late...


----------



## Necromancer

^^ It's never too late for a pic like that. :greengrin:


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my pug Jimmi surrounded by some of my Balenciagas


----------



## Mrs. SR

Awww purses & pugs-- Jimmi is too cute. Great Balenciagas as well.

nancypants--Benji is a cuuuuutie!

Lady Stardust-- what a sweet baby.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that pic, purses&pugs!


----------



## yeliab

OMG... This is Too Precious!!    What a love!  



purses & pugs said:


> Here is my pug Jimmi surrounded by some of my Balenciagas


----------



## yeliab

Another CUTIE!!  That smile makes me laugh!!  She's a doll!!  Love her teeth!!   



wantabalenciaga said:


> funny face!  her lips get stuck sometime lol



Just going back a couple of pages... everyone's babies' are SO Adorable!!  Just absolutely adorable!  Makes my day to see everyone's babies!!


----------



## Odebdo

Here is a picture of my labs playing in the snow...this one makes me laugh because the black lab, Austin, is smiling and I can see his crooked little front teeth!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Odebdo...gorgeous labs!!!


----------



## sarafina77

purses & pugs said:


> Here is my pug Jimmi surrounded by some of my Balenciagas


 

HAHAH!!! Love this!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Too cute *Odebdo*. Sweet faces and the smile is precious-- love the crooked teeth.


----------



## TeriL

Picture not working.  Sorry.


----------



## smoore

Here are some of my Rat Terrier and Beagle playing.


----------



## Irishgal

smoore said:


> Here are some of my Rat Terrier and Beagle playing.


These are priceless!!! They both made me laugh..love them!!


----------



## E*l*l*E

first time posting here 
Here is my fur baby waking up from her nap hehe I love it when she sticks out her tongue!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*Irishgal*, great pictures.

*E*l*l*E*, love the tongue sticking out. Cute.


----------



## Ms Queen B

smoore said:


> Here are some of my Rat Terrier and Beagle playing.


 
 too cute


----------



## purses & pugs

Awww...they are so cute *smoore*! Love these pics


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks for your sweet comments about my little Jimmi, *Mrs. SR, Sweetpea, yeliab and sarafina* 
Here's another one taken on Christmas Eve (we celebrate Christmas on this day in Norway, not Christmas Day)


----------



## Necromancer

What great pics of your pets, *smoore*, *Irishgal*, *E*l*l*E* and *p&p*.


----------



## E*l*l*E

*Mr. SR* & *Necromancer*:  
Purses & pugs: love the red ribbon! How adorable!
Love this thread!:coolpics:


----------



## Mrs. SR

Awww, *Jimmi* is cute in every picture. Love his expression in the shot with the ribbon.... those eyes!


----------



## lorihmatthews

This is my Zoe after a long afternoon out and meeting my friend's new dog.


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^ haha-- how cute Zoe is on the pillow!! Seems she played hard.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I  Jimmi!!

Zoe looks oh so comfy!


----------



## skydive nikki

Hi ladies.  This is my first time posting on this tread.  I have been wanting to come over for a while.  I needed a good smile to start the day and I LOVE these sweet animal pics!  Thanks for posting and making me laugh!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy says "Mama, put off the light I am trying to sleep!"


----------



## Mrs. SR

^^ lol. Spotsy is so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Spotsy is too cute!


----------



## purses & pugs

awww, what a cutie


----------



## Justyna

thats my dog Cannabis  and my cat Frank


----------



## Sweetpea83

^  cute pics, Justyna!


----------



## Justyna

Thank you Sweetpea


----------



## Jahpson

Interesting name  lol







Adorable and so funny!


----------



## Justyna

Jahpson said:


> Interesting name  lol



Thanks...Cannabis is his birth name  hes got it on his cert


----------



## crodrigue

lorihmatthews said:


> This is my Zoe after a long afternoon out and meeting my friend's new dog.



aww - her and Flora could be friends (see my defult)


----------



## 0Lily0

picture was taken back in like 98'


----------



## Jeneen

^ awww!


----------



## skydive nikki

*0lily0,*I LOVE this pic!!!  How did you get your Dog to stay???


----------



## Mia Bella

Love how Jolie's face was smooshed into her toy and the funniest part? She was snoring really loud too. 







"Whatchu talkin' bout Mama?"


----------



## purses & pugs

Awww, Jolie is such a cutie!!! Love the sleeping pic


----------



## TheWinglessBird

Lol. Very cute pets!

Take 2.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute pic, thewinglessbird!


----------



## purses & pugs

Aw, your cat is so adorable *TheWinglessBird*! Really cute

Here is Jimmi, a tired little pug


----------



## Jahpson

My pup shah. He understands the camera and what it does. VOGUE

he is also super nosey


----------



## Lady Stardust

Everyone's babies are adorable! *Purses & Pugs*, I love pugs their little faces are so cute!


----------



## ahertz

Here's GOB yawning...
Looks like he's yelling for help!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gob's a cutie!

Love that pic of Shah!


----------



## purses & pugs

Haha *ahertz*, what a funny pic!! Love it!


----------



## Jeneen

ahertz said:


> Here's GOB yawning...
> Looks like he's yelling for help!


 

Love the tongue! So cute!


----------



## LVOEnyc

My baby, Chandler Bing, floated away last summer... we were heading back inside, he stepped on the float that we had half on/half off (because that's what he had been doing) and off he went!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Everyone's babies are so cute!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*purses and pugs* I love Jimmi! My heart beats for my pug!


----------



## Lady Stardust

My little lady is a klepto.  She has a lair behind this chair in the livingroom where she hides everything she steals (pens, hair-ties, safety pins).  It used to be under the rug and you'd be walking and you'd hear a pen snap etc lol so she moved it to behind the chair where nothing would get stolen or broken  She's so weird.  Here she is with my journal.  She's like "That's right, Mama.  This is mine now"


----------



## purses & pugs

LVOEnyc said:


> My baby, Chandler Bing, floated away last summer... we were heading back inside, he stepped on the float that we had half on/half off (because that's what he had been doing) and off he went!



LOL what a funny pic of your cute puggy!! And his name is too funny, you're killing me! Aw, now I'm in a really good mood


----------



## purses & pugs

Lady stardust, what a super cute little kitty (even tho she's a clepto lol!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lady Stardust- what a gorgeous cat!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Thanks   She's getting a little dough belly now she used to be so thin! lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..that's how my cat was when we first got him..so skinny..now his face is more round and his belly hangs..lol!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is still much thinner and fit than her brother but I started noticing her getting chubby and told my mom but she was like "No she's not!" then today I hear her say to Spots "...you're getting a little fat there aren't you?" lol I guess she sees it now


----------



## Necromancer

I'm loving all the recent pics.


----------



## guccissima

1. sitting on my hubbie's laptop
2. waking up in the sink
3. watching animal planet
4. under the sink and hiding in the midst of plastic bags


----------



## purses & pugs

Aww, I love these pics *guccissima*!! Especially the one with all the plastic bags, lol What a cutie!!!


----------



## guccissima

1.  play-biting??!
2.  rise 'n shine
3.  saw me heading out w/ my backpack, and she copied me trying to get    behind a bag
4.  you bought stuffs for me???


----------



## Sweetpea83

^gucci-great pics..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeneen

*LVOEnyc* - Chandler Bing- is such a cute one and I love his name!

*LadyStardust* - Klepto-Kitty! LOL Cats are so smart.

*Guccissima* - your cat is so adventurous - adorable!


----------



## Jahpson

amazing pics!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Jeneen* Aww thank you! Yeah, CB is my favorite on Friends... and it's so weird watching the show now since it's second nature calling him that ha.


----------



## LVOEnyc

Gucci those pictures are too funny! haha I love the "bath" one


----------



## englishlabrocky

Here are what I think are some pretty funny pics of all 3 of my dogs...black lab mix..Emmy...English Black Lab...Rocky...Collie mix...Buddy...Enjoy!:lolots:


----------



## Jeneen

^ I love the picture with the two dogs together because it looks as if they are SMILING!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Love those pics, englishlabrocky..lol!


----------



## englishlabrocky

Jeneen said:


> ^ I love the picture with the two dogs together because it looks as if they are SMILING!!!


 
Yes I thought so too and thank you. I especially like the pic with Rocky as a very young pup doing a karate chop at me. Those are the funniest pics I could find of all my dogs.


----------



## englishlabrocky

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^Love those pics, englishlabrocky..lol!


 
Thank you very much.


----------



## carlinha

this pic makes me laugh so hard because they have such looks of innocence: "What me???  I didn't make this mess!"... even when there is evidence otherwise!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^carlinha- cute pic!


----------



## Jeneen

*carlinha* - "I didn't do it!" "I didn't do it!" LOL


----------



## purses & pugs

*carlinha*, I love the innocent expressions on them!!


----------



## Lakritze

What a great picture, carlinha!


----------



## wcofer28

My boy Gus could not figure out why my computer was in my lap and he was not:


----------



## oogiewoogie

LOL... the expression on Gus''s face is PRICELESS... definitely had a good chuckle... lol.. what a cutie!


----------



## purses & pugs

*wcofer28* - :lolots: I die!!! Love the expression!!! 
My pug is exactely the same, when I'm sitting in the couch with my laptop he forses himself under the Macbook to sit in my lap. He doesn't care if he lies under it...lol


----------



## jubanegra

Many cool pics lol.

Here are some of my Roxy...

_After the shower:_





_Delicious..._





_Vampire cat:_





_I just woke up:_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Roxy is beautiful!!

Gus looks like a character!


----------



## purses & pugs

*jubanegra*, love the pic, especially the one when she's been to the shower, lol! So cute!


----------



## Jeneen

wcofer28 - your pug is so adorable!


----------



## purses & pugs

When Jimmi lies on his back like this I call him Bat Dog


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Ahaha, too freakin' cute he is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute!


----------



## Mrs. SR

*carlinha*-- great picture. I've come home to a mess like that before. Lol. 


*jubanegra*, your Roxie is adorable. The picture of her just out of the shower--- so cute.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*wcofer28*, Gus's expression is priceless. What a cute boy. 


*purses & pugs*-- lol-- Bat Dog. Cute as always.


----------



## wcofer28

purses & pugs said:


> *wcofer28* - :lolots: I die!!! Love the expression!!!
> My pug is exactely the same, when I'm sitting in the couch with my laptop he forses himself under the Macbook to sit in my lap. He doesn't care if he lies under it...lol




Must be a pug thing.  Gus is not a big fan of anything taking "his place" LOL!


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

hahahah my pug is totally the same and im always calling him batfink too!!!


----------



## dreamybooboo




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute pic, dreamyboo!


----------



## purses & pugs

*dreamybooboo*, what a funny pic:lolots: I absolutely love black pugs and want to get one someday! Very, very cute!


----------



## Necromancer

Ha, cute pic, *dreamybooboo*.


----------



## Matildash

Wow! Very cute!


----------



## lorihmatthews

This pic just warms my heart. My Persian, Kitten, and my Chihuahua/Pomeranian, Zoe, share a sunbeam together.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ What a cute couple.


----------



## purses & pugs

*lorihmatthews* - look at those cutie pies!! Awww


----------



## purses & pugs

My pug Jimmi is _very _afraid to be left home alone, he hates it! I was packing for a holiday this summer and he jumped into my bag and would't come out...LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..Jimmi is a character!


----------



## jubanegra

Just got a new pack...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^juba, what a cutie..what's his/her name?


----------



## jubanegra

Her name is Roxy, the thief cat. 
I always come here to see what (the cutest) Jimmi is up to.




Sweetpea83 said:


> ^juba, what a cutie..what's his/her name?


----------



## purses & pugs

*jubanegra*, roxy is so cute!! Thief cat, huh?

haha..and thanks for watching Jimmi, he is a weird but very sweet little pug!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Please post more pics of Roxy!


----------



## bellafleur

Cody just hangin' out, watching the game...






Does this couch make my butt look big?






I'm totally not supposed to be up here... but I do have unnaturally long arms.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Ahhhhhh!!! Cody is such a chub a lub! how cute


----------



## jubanegra

Sweetpea83 said:


> Please post more pics of Roxy!


 
I will, thanks. 
I want to take a picture of her "spider cat" version. Had not sucsseded yet. It's very funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I heart Cody!!


----------



## purses & pugs

bellafleur said:


> Cody just hangin' out, watching the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this couch make my butt look big?


:lolots: what a funny pic! Cody is the coolest cat!


----------



## bellafleur

Lady Stardust said:


> ^ Ahhhhhh!!! Cody is such a chub a lub! how cute



 He's actually not quite as chubby as he looks in that photo, but it was such a bad (yet cute) angle, I couldn't resist! Our other cat Cubby (in the middle photo) is super adorable, but he doesn't do quite as many silly things as Cody does!


----------



## bellafleur

jubanegra said:


> Just got a new pack...





Cody does this too!


----------



## jubanegra

No way!!! 



bellafleur said:


> Cody does this too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cats loves boxes...


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is a cellphone pic sorry for the bad quality.  Anyway I love this one, my boy always starts fights with my girl and her face is just priceless in this, this is after one of the fights, she's just like "god he is such an idiot!" My boy's sticking his face in too lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe, cute pic..


----------



## Jasterock

Hahahaha! I love this one!! Pugs are so good for photography!



purses & pugs said:


> When Jimmi lies on his back like this I call him Bat Dog


----------



## Jasterock

Hahaha! Gus looked like a plush!



wcofer28 said:


> My boy Gus could not figure out why my computer was in my lap and he was not:


----------



## Jasterock

*Smiley Bully*





*Mama, I can't hold it any longer, my eyes are crossed X_X*


----------



## aaallabama

wcofer28 said:


> My boy Gus could not figure out why my computer was in my lap and he was not:


_*LOL> that face is too much!!! *_:lolots:


----------



## jacico

Mia Bella said:


> Love how Jolie's face was smooshed into her toy and the funniest part? She was snoring really loud too.
> 
> "Whatchu talkin' bout Mama?"


 
Mia Bella - I LOVE your doxie pics! Made my day! Mine give me that exact same look  That is, when she isn't making this face for DH (she looks all mean in the pic, but in reality she gets so excited whenever DH plays this game with her that she "smiles" like this...cracks me up!)


----------



## jacico

And this one, of our shih tzu sitting in front of the fan, makes me LOL everytime :lolots:


----------



## DenimShopaholic

jacico said:


> And this one, of our shih tzu sitting in front of the fan, makes me LOL everytime :lolots:


 
That is hysterical!!


----------



## purses & pugs

Jasterock said:


> *Smiley Bully*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mama, I can't hold it any longer, my eyes are crossed X_X*



Awww Jasterock...she is so cute!!! Look at that smile! What a cool looking doggy


----------



## jacico

purses & pugs said:


> My pug Jimmi is _very _afraid to be left home alone, he hates it! I was packing for a holiday this summer and he jumped into my bag and would't come out...LOL


 
Jimmi is hysterical - all of your pics make me smile


----------



## ivy1026

wcofer28 said:


> My boy Gus could not figure out why my computer was in my lap and he was not:



Super cute.  Gus' look is so innocent =)


----------



## Necromancer

Some of the pics on this page made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## jubanegra

Roxy and her obsession for the tv...


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

My silly girls!


----------



## purses & pugs

It was supposed to be a nice pic of Jimmi and me but he yawned just when I pressed the button!


----------



## jubanegra

The girls are soooo cute.

And Jimmi did it again!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*SamanthaMarie*, what adorable little nuggets! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=277449


----------



## Sweetpea83

SamanthaMarie-adorable photos!


Jimmi looks like he's laughing..lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

jacico said:


> Mia Bella - I LOVE your doxie pics! Made my day! Mine give me that exact same look  That is, when she isn't making this face for DH (she looks all mean in the pic, but in reality she gets so excited whenever DH plays this game with her that she "smiles" like this...cracks me up!)




What a cute doxie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jubanegra said:


> Roxy and her obsession for the tv...




Cute pic!


----------



## Necromancer

*Samantha*, your kitties are so adorable. Squee.
*jubanegra*, what a great pic.
Jimmi kind of looks like he's laughing.


----------



## purses & pugs

*jubanegra, Sweetpea, Necromancer* LOL, yes, he kinda looks like he's laughing!

*SamanthaMarie,* aw...your kittens are so cute! I want to hug them!


----------



## Jasterock

Jimmi Boy!! He is soooooo adorable!! Bless him!



purses & pugs said:


> It was supposed to be a nice pic of Jimmi and me but he yawned just when I pressed the button!


----------



## lisarx8

My 11 week old english bull terrier decided to help me unpack the groceries 











I think right here she's saying "sorry"











In the span of a few minutes she's ripped open the puppy pads, the diapers, chewed open the soda box and strewn bags all about. 

And here she is admiring the lovely mess she just made that I have to pick up. 






Lesson learned, never leave her alone with groceries.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol I love how she's sitting on the bag


----------



## Necromancer

Haha, *lisa*, she's lucky she's so cute. What's her name?


----------



## lisarx8

Necromancer said:


> Haha, *lisa*, she's lucky she's so cute. What's her name?


Thanks! Her name is Lucy, and as you can see, she's a handful.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Lucy's a cute name for a cute dog. Good luck with the whole mischievious puppy thing.


----------



## FrankieP

It's Harvey's birfday today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://beautiful-corruption.blogspot.com/2010/02/happy-birthday-harvey-bumblebear.html


----------



## ivy1026

haha...this is cute


----------



## pukasonqo

happy bday harvey,hope you got the biscuit! 
he is really cute frankie!


----------



## FrankieP

Ohhh yesss he got the biccie, and many more besides! NOM!


----------



## amelieamelie

So cute!!!!


----------



## amelieamelie

photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs152.snc1/5649_1182809404606_1059339383_565358_3204010_n.jpg


----------



## amelieamelie

> http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1182809404606_1059339383_565358_3204010_n.jpg



i hope this will work


----------



## ivy1026

Nike with a wig....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..cute pic, Ivy!


----------



## bellafleur

ivy1026 said:


> Nike with a wig....



That's hilarious!!! How did you get your furry one to wear a wig and not freak out??


----------



## ivy1026

bellafleur said:


> That's hilarious!!! How did you get your furry one to wear a wig and not freak out??




He will freak out for sure if it's a real wig.  It's just a creation from an iphone application


----------



## jubanegra

Always hanging somewhere...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Awww little baby!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^juba-what a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## kmh1190

My Kimo looking a bit stoned after his neutering:










He's not a big fan of the cone but he is a "licker".


----------



## jubanegra

kmh1190 said:


> My Kimo looking a bit stoned after his neutering:
> 
> He's not a big fan of the cone but he is a "licker".



Poor Kimo, but soon he's gonna be fine and SAFE!


----------



## jubanegra

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^juba-what a gorgeous kitty!



Thanks!


----------



## purses & pugs

My BF's daughter dressed Jimmi up in her angel wings... don't think he felt very comfy LOL


----------



## jubanegra

Jimmi is back!!! 
So funny. His face on the second picture is priceless. 



purses & pugs said:


> My BF's daughter dressed Jimmi up in her angel wings... don't think he felt very comfy LOL


----------



## Necromancer

Ha, I love it.


----------



## Jaded81

Love love love this thread!! Your furry babies are adorable!!!


----------



## ivy1026

Jimmi looks pissed


----------



## Katie68506

This is Kirby with his stuff!  Everything belongs to him and if I try to give our big dog something Kirby runs over to take it too.


----------



## purses & pugs

OMG...he looks really pissed! But oh, so so cute! LOL, so funny


----------



## Katie68506

Kirby's not a pistol all of the time, sometimes he's asleep.  This is our other lovable lug The Hoove


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kirby is a cutie! 

Katie, cute dog!


----------



## oogiewoogie

purses & pugs said:


> OMG...he looks really pissed! But oh, so so cute! LOL, so funny




So cute.. I love his underbite smile.. lol  What breed is he?


----------



## Katie68506

Kirby is a Peekapoo (Pekingese/Poodle mix).  Hoove is a Golden Retriever Mix


----------



## ebayBAGS

Tigger going for his daily run


----------



## ebayBAGS

Supermannnn


----------



## ivy1026

very cute superman


----------



## Sweetpea83

ebayBAGS-lol..cute pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

*ebayBAGS*, LOL...so funny and super cute! Love it


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is just swamped with paperwork today!


----------



## bnjj

Spots!  Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Haha, cute pic, lady stardust!


----------



## Jeneen

Spots can come over and do my work for me anytime!


----------



## Green Zebra

*Yes...that IS a pair of my panties Maddie is having fun with... *


----------



## Green Zebra

*And yet more panty stealing...*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ bad dog!


----------



## Louis&Mark

eeeeek, oh, maddie!!!!   what a bad girl.  well, she seems to be partial to pink.  good choice in color...


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol I love the panty stealing!


----------



## Green Zebra

Louis&Mark said:


> eeeeek, oh, maddie!!!!   what a bad girl.  well, she seems to be partial to pink.  good choice in color...



Yeah, I guess if you're going to something bad....why not do it pretty in pink???


----------



## purses & pugs

Green Zebra, LOL!!! Maddie is a bad girl! But a cute one


----------



## Katie68506

Green Zebra said:


> *And yet more panty stealing...*


LOL!!! Panty Raid


----------



## Jahpson

LMAO @ Maddie!

here is a photo that was sent by email from a co-worker. I don't know the fellas in the pics or their owners but its funny.

"let me in the pic"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol...that is a funny pic, Jahpson!


----------



## Green Zebra

Jahpson said:


> LMAO @ Maddie!
> 
> here is a photo that was sent by email from a co-worker. I don't know the fellas in the pics or their owners but its funny.
> 
> "let me in the pic"




:lolots:_  I love it!!!!_


----------



## PANda_USC

*japhson*, ahaha, that husky's expression is priceless!

Here is my S'mores wearing a bunny suit.


----------



## Green Zebra

^ OMG...that is TOO cute!!! Perfect for Easter coming up!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Took this of Spotsy girl last night (that's her favorite toy with her) lol

(Cell phone pic so it's kinda dark)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lady Stardust-she is soooo precious!!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Awwww... *Spotsy* is so cute.


----------



## Jahpson

PANda_USC said:


> *japhson*, ahaha, that husky's expression is priceless!
> 
> Here is my S'mores wearing a bunny suit.


 
omg! I die at the second pic! too adorable!


----------



## hobblebobbles

cool pics, this makes me giggle..or boxer always looked this when she slept!


----------



## Green Zebra

^ ha ha!  he looks like she had too much to drink!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Aww he looks so sleepy!


----------



## Katie68506

This one makes me laugh because he's got a face only a mother can love


----------



## Katie68506

Here is the picture I hope


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My husband's cat Dart, who was laying on the bed when I tossed a pair of socks I was going to wear and it landed on him... he just laid there.


----------



## ivy1026

lazy Dart


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ivy1026 said:


> lazy Dart


Yes, yes he is


----------



## oogiewoogie

Katie68506 said:


> Here is the picture I hope



How adorable~!! Love the snow shoes!


----------



## xichic

here is my maltese Bo sniffing around my python CLs.....you know i had to put up those boots quick before he thought about licking them or worse...sinking his teeth into them!


----------



## mal

Cat Box- formerly used to hold a Philip Treacy hat, LOL.


----------



## mal

And the lid...


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Aww little muffin! My cats love boxes to the go right in them lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*mal*, your cats are so silly! Don't you just love how kitties are such contortionists? ^_^


----------



## ivy1026

mal said:


> Cat Box- formerly used to hold a Philip Treacy hat, LOL.




haha...this is cute.  My cat does this too.  Here he is:


----------



## mal

haha, they try to fit in the smallest ones too, right?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pics, mal & ivy!


----------



## mal

Ha ha, yes, *PANda*! Thanks, *sweetpea *and *ivy *


----------



## Katie68506

hobblebobbles said:


> cool pics, this makes me giggle..or boxer always looked this when she slept!


So sweet!  Don't you love them *so* much when they are sleeping?


----------



## krazy4bags

Here's our corgi Ally...she loves being in/under a pile of towels, clothes (sometimes even dirty ones!), blankets or pillows! she's so silly!


----------



## mymeimei02

I turn away for one second and this is what I get. Bad Stitch!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^Aww! lol my girl's big on that too especially with wine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ally is a cutie!
Stitch is something else! My cat will do that with my bowl of cereal if I don't watch him..lol!


----------



## guccissima

Hope you like new pics of my cats!

1.  Using hubbie's ps3 for a little heat
2.  Taller than a human
3.  Where's our food? seriously!!???


----------



## yeliab

What cuties!!   




guccissima said:


> Hope you like new pics of my cats!
> 
> 1.  Using hubbie's ps3 for a little heat
> 2.  Taller than a human
> 3.  Where's our food? seriously!!???


----------



## bunnymasseuse

STAGGRD KITY
KEEP THE DIAGAONAL


----------



## Sweetpea83

guccissima-what darling kitties!!


----------



## krazy4bags

*Guccissima *- I love how your cats are lined up diagonally...how cute!! haha


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks *Sweetpea*!


Sweetpea83 said:


> Ally is a cutie!
> Stitch is something else! My cat will do that with my bowl of cereal if I don't watch him..lol!


----------



## mv_envy

my doggies funny sleeping positions since born until now...


----------



## mymeimei02

^LOL  too cute do they rotate so they each have a turn in the middle?


----------



## mv_envy

^^ they just sleep in the most odd postions and they always follow a pattern... its funny... i have way more pictures but i cant seem to find them...


----------



## Katie68506

mv_envy said:


> my doggies funny sleeping positions since born until now...



*Too* cute!  They're growing up to be such darling dogs.


----------



## yeliab

*Bunny*, sorry to hear about Belldandy!!     That photo is too precious!!  Diagonal kitties!!  

*MV envy*, your pups are toooo CUTE!!  Love the puppy "fanning"!!     Would Love to see other photos!!


----------



## mv_envy

*katie68506* thank you so much.

*yeliab*I will try to get more pics... those three are such rascals and they sleep in the most weird positions available... lol...  they are all from the same litter and i kept them all...


----------



## Green Zebra

mv_envy said:


> my doggies funny sleeping positions since born until now...



This is the cutest picture...hope you find your others and post them!


----------



## Green Zebra

krazy4bags said:


> Here's our corgi Ally...she loves being in/under a pile of towels, clothes (sometimes even dirty ones!), blankets or pillows! she's so silly!




Oh! Oh!  I just saw this photo... She's adorable, and what a great shot!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I'm telling you, you turn your back for a minute with this little lady...





This time it was water but she usually tries it with wine!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, too cute, lady stardust!


----------



## bnjj

Oh so cute!  Naughty, but cute!


----------



## mymeimei02

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm telling you, you turn your back for a minute with this little lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it was water but she usually tries it with wine!


^Hehehe I am glad to see that my Stitch isn't the only one. Fortunately my Stitch doesn't like the smell of wine. He squints his eyes and swat his paws at it so I have to be careful he doesn't knock over the wine glass.


----------



## ivy1026

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm telling you, you turn your back for a minute with this little lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it was water but she usually tries it with wine!



bad kitty....


----------



## yeliab

LOL!!  Hope she doesn't get her head stuck in there!     What a Cutie!!  





Lady Stardust said:


> I'm telling you, you turn your back for a minute with this little lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it was water but she usually tries it with wine!


----------



## Green Zebra

Lady Stardust said:


> I'm telling you, you turn your back for a minute with this little lady...
> 
> 
> 
> This time it was water but she usually tries it with wine!




Too funny!!  Goodness, she likes wine??  LOL!  (red or white??)


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ lol white she actually goes for more but we never let her have it just smell it lol it gets her excited I don't know why she's so interested in it


----------



## lorihmatthews

Recently my cat (Kitten) has been taking a liking to my dog Zoe's crate. So ... Zoe decided to cram into the crate with her.


----------



## mal

so cute!^^^


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol your kitty look so settled in there too! Like "Whatever, stare at me, I am not moving!"


----------



## Green Zebra

lorihmatthews said:


> Recently my cat (Kitten) has been taking a liking to my dog Zoe's crate. So ... Zoe decided to cram into the crate with her.




I love it!!!


----------



## Katie68506

great picture Lori!


----------



## Dancechika24

This is my baby Lola in half of her Halloween costume (it's Minnie Mouse ears with a dress) LOL.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Oh my goodness she is so chubby!!! Adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwwe, Lola!


----------



## krazy4bags

Thanks Green Zebra~!! She hates pictures so it's not very often that I can get a good picture of her  I usually have to bribe her with a treat...



Green Zebra said:


> Oh! Oh! I just saw this photo... She's adorable, and what a great shot!!


----------



## Necromancer

*Lady Stardust*, what a cute pic. All of my cats like drinking out of a glass, preferrably the one I'm drinking out of.


----------



## aaallabama

lorihmatthews said:


> Recently my cat (Kitten) has been taking a liking to my dog Zoe's crate. So ... Zoe decided to cram into the crate with her.


_*^^ HAHA> i love it, so cute!!!*_


----------



## Green Zebra

Dancechika24 said:


> This is my baby Lola in half of her Halloween costume (it's Minnie Mouse ears with a dress) LOL.



She doesn't look too happy in her costume!  Ha ha!  But that makes the photo even more cute!!!  You gotta love it!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lori*, ahhh!! So cute!! Milo and Otis!!


----------



## yeliab

Awww!!  Sibling Love!!   




lorihmatthews said:


> Recently my cat (Kitten) has been taking a liking to my dog Zoe's crate. So ... Zoe decided to cram into the crate with her.


----------



## yeliab

LOL!!  Not a trouble in the world!  



Dancechika24 said:


> This is my baby Lola in half of her Halloween costume (it's Minnie Mouse ears with a dress) LOL.


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is how lazy my boy is...he sat there like that for quite some time


----------



## ivy1026

Lady Stardust said:


> This is how lazy my boy is...he sat there like that for quite some time


haha....nice hat


----------



## Green Zebra

had some fun with one of Maddie's pictures today....


----------



## Lady Stardust

^lol she looks pretty!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch doing yoga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Green Zebra-cute pic..love the special effects! 

Stitch is so handsome!


----------



## Lady Stardust

This was when we first found Spots and she was pregnant.  I call it, "the joys of pregnancy" lol doesn't she looked thrilled?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol...cute pic, Lady Stardust!


----------



## purses & pugs

I took some pics for the "photos wearing your Bbags" thread when Jimmi came to check on what I was doing. He was like "mommy, what are you doing???" lol


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww look at his little face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Yay another Jimmi pic!! I was starting to miss him!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

OMG...Jimmi has the cutest expression ever...


----------



## Green Zebra

*purses & pugs: *OMG, Jimmi is adorable! The expression on his face is simply priceless!  You should crop him out of the picture and make him your avatar!


----------



## Katie68506

Love Jimmi.  what a sweet face.


----------



## purses & pugs

*Lady Stardust, Sweetpea, DenimShopaholic, Green Zebra* and *Katie *- thank you! Jimmi makes me laugh every day


----------



## irishlass1029

Still catching up on this thread but that face is the funniest EVER!  I just wanna kiss him on his widdle facey-wacey!


----------



## chanel_lovver

This is our female boxer Sammie with a toy in her mouth- makes me laugh every time I look at it!


----------



## Green Zebra

She looks so sad and longing that someone is on the computer and not playing with her!!  LOL!  Cute picture!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I made this a while ago lol this is Storm if he was on _America's Next Top Model_ (he's fiercer than all them girls! )  Being inventive with his posing...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## mv_envy

Doesn't Mr.  Kokoa look like hes laughing hysterically.... lol...  just hilarious...


----------



## lil_peanut

chanel_lovver said:


> This is our female boxer Sammie with a toy in her mouth- makes me laugh every time I look at it!




LOL So much lip!!


----------



## Corrinne

You can see how our Boston Terrier squeezed herself between my DH and the couch while he was taking a nap. She has her body *completely* stretched out to fit in that small space


----------



## White Orchid

Too funny.  BAD DOGGY 



Green Zebra said:


> *Yes...that IS a pair of my panties Maddie is having fun with... *


----------



## White Orchid

Well at least this pair are a tad sexier than the previous!!! 

[don't worry, your collection beats my granny collection!]


Green Zebra said:


> *And yet more panty stealing...*


----------



## White Orchid

PP, your Pug has the SAME expression in.every.single.photo, lol!!  It's like a "Why me?" look!



purses & pugs said:


> My BF's daughter dressed Jimmi up in her angel wings... don't think he felt very comfy LOL


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah, pleading the 5th ain't gonna work this time guys!



carlinha said:


> this pic makes me laugh so hard because they have such looks of innocence: "What me???  I didn't make this mess!"... even when there is evidence otherwise!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Corrinne, what a cute pic!


----------



## White Orchid

Mia I love that photo.  I love it when cats and dogs make that face.  My dog used to look at me like this when I'd sing :shame:  You know a dog's love is unconditional when he/she can put up with your singing!

Btw how old is your dog?



Mia Bella said:


> Love how Jolie's face was smooshed into her toy and the funniest part? She was snoring really loud too.
> "Whatchu talkin' bout Mama?"


----------



## Green Zebra

mv_envy said:


> Doesn't Mr.  Kokoa look like hes laughing hysterically.... lol...  just hilarious...




Yep!!  Looks like he's laughing!  (Are you tickling him???)


----------



## Green Zebra

White Orchid said:


> Well at least this pair are a tad sexier than the previous!!!
> 
> [don't worry, your collection beats my granny collection!]




Hey!!  These are the "sexiest" panties I own!!  LOL!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh boy, now that's sad! :greengrin:


----------



## Green Zebra

^  ha ha!!!  Oh well....if sexy panties were all I have to worry about, I'd be great!


----------



## mv_envy

Green Zebra said:


> Yep!!  Looks like he's laughing!  (Are you tickling him???)




Nope i wasnt tickling him... he was just anxious for his treat im holding in my fingers..... lol....


----------



## merekat703

My fluff ball!


----------



## mymeimei02

^LOL *merekat703* love your fur babies


----------



## Roe

Mommy It wasn't us. We swear


----------



## ivy1026

Cute


----------



## ivy1026

hm....yummy....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute kitty..


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I haven't read this thread in a while, always makes me smile! Everyones babies are so darn cute!

Dusty has the entire queen bed to himself, yet he puts his head on the hard table :weird:


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is how Spots lays when she wants my attention lol.  "Mama I am being cute let's play!"


----------



## purses & pugs

LOL!! this really made me laugh, what a cute pair!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wanna give Spotsy a huge hug!


----------



## brintee

Who would've thunk? A Pit Bull and a Poodle!


----------



## purses & pugs

^ *brintee* this is one of the cutest pics ever! Awwwww....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^britnee-what a cute photo!


----------



## TheLioness

my Yorkie Pip..outside


----------



## brintee

Thanks *p&p* and* sweetpea*!


----------



## fxy111

this is not a pic but too funny not to post.has anybody seen this?


----------



## Green Zebra

*Glasses??  What glasses?  Oh!  Are these yours??*


----------



## Necromancer

^^ Hehehe.
I'm loving all these pics, you guys.


----------



## Mia Bella

White Orchid said:


> Mia I love that photo.  I love it when cats and dogs make that face.  My dog used to look at me like this when I'd sing :shame:  You know a dog's love is unconditional when he/she can put up with your singing!
> 
> Btw how old is your dog?



Hi Orchid, thanks!  I love that face too, it's like they're trying really hard to understand what you're saying so they can reply. I think I was saying, "Who has the prettiest sweater? I think Emma does!" 

She's going to be 2 in June. Can't believe it!


----------



## GirlwithDog

I am crazy about my dog, Bogart.


----------



## oogiewoogie

^^omygoodness... Bogarts soo cute~!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bogart is a cutie!


----------



## GirlwithDog

Thanks!  He's one goofy dog!


----------



## yeliab

This is too funny!!  Love these!!  LOL!  Made me smile!  Thanks so much for sharing these of Bogart!!  

Love the one he sits on the steps like a human!  LOL!  

Is that Cheetos on his eyebrows?  LOL!





GirlwithDog said:


> I am crazy about my dog, Bogart.


----------



## ivy1026

Bogart is cute!


----------



## GirlwithDog

Aww thanks! He's a ham. He's always sat like that--I'm not sure why. LOL. Yes, those are cheetos. When I have nothing to do, I like to balance things on his head.


----------



## Dew Drops




----------



## Dew Drops




----------



## DenimShopaholic

Dew Drops said:


>


 
Dew Drops....those are awesome pics!!  So adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dew Drops-he has the cutest face!


----------



## Dew Drops

Thanks girls - Honey is a very expressive, spoiled but sweet cat.   She's very demanding when it comes to her brushing (which is several times a day by several people)

Lazy cat.


----------



## Green Zebra

Dew Drops said:


>




What a beautiful cat...and this is a GREAT shot of her!!!  Love it!


----------



## FrankieP

Here's a quickie of my dopey mutt Indi I snapped yesterday arvo, I had to capture how she's dozing on the deck with her tongue poking out! Love it when my big tough girl looks so daft, haha!


----------



## GirlwithDog

How sweet.


----------



## GirlwithDog

Here's another one of Bogart. Notice the blanket on the right side...that's where he's supposed to lay.


----------



## Irishgal

FrankieP said:


> Here's a quickie of my dopey mutt Indi I snapped yesterday arvo, I had to capture how she's dozing on the deck with her tongue poking out! Love it when my big tough girl looks so daft, haha!



Look at her laying out in the sun!! How sweet..


----------



## Irishgal

GirlwithDog said:


> Here's another one of Bogart. Notice the blanket on the right side...that's where he's supposed to lay.



So cute, looks like he was reading an just put down the book to pose for the pic lol.


----------



## FrankieP

Hahaaaaaaa I'm just catching up on all the Bogartdom, he rocks!! Love how he's colour coordinated with your house.... though being a dog lover, I half suspect you may have instead coordinated the _house_ to match _him_!


----------



## GirlwithDog

FrankieP said:


> Hahaaaaaaa I'm just catching up on all the Bogartdom, he rocks!! Love how he's colour coordinated with your house.... though being a dog lover, I half suspect you may have instead coordinated the _house_ to match _him_!



That was actually at my ex-boyfriend's house, but yes I did buy the blanket to match him. Oh the things we do for our pets.


----------



## FrankieP

Yes, the things we do...... like this, allllll day long if Harvey had his way! He loves snapping at the water, we hold the hose gun there and wait, wait, waiiiiit... he'll snap at the air then wait some more, and as soon as we let it out he's SNAP SNAP SNAP at the spray!


----------



## GirlwithDog

That's funny! He's "killing" the water! Bogart is a big wuss around water. He wouldn't get near that thing.


----------



## Green Zebra

GirlwithDog said:


> Here's another one of Bogart. Notice the blanket on the right side...that's where he's supposed to lay.


Bogart looks like quite the dapper rascal!


----------



## Green Zebra

FrankieP said:


> Here's a quickie of my dopey mutt Indi I snapped yesterday arvo, I had to capture how she's dozing on the deck with her tongue poking out! Love it when my big tough girl looks so daft, haha!




I absolutely LOVE this photo!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

I am laughing so hard at all your pics! So adorable!

My boys lounging on the bed before we changed the bedding:

"Stay, buddy!"


----------



## lil_peanut

Dead dog!





Hittin' the bottle. Root beer that is.





Squashy face!





Daddy's leg is comfy. 





Flash too bright, daddy!





I have more, but don't want to overload the thread, hehe.


----------



## ivy1026

lil_peanut said:


> I am laughing so hard at all your pics! So adorable!
> 
> My boys lounging on the bed before we changed the bedding:
> 
> "Stay, buddy!"




This is funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lil peanut-what a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Jeneen

*lil_peanut* - feel free to load up the thread with pics - your doggie is hysterical - looks like you and your man have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## GirlwithDog

Lil Peanut,

I love your pibble! Such a cute dog!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks, guys! I wanted to post more today but I was having funky issues with logging in. Argh it was a long day at work without posting, let me tell you! 
I'll upload some now.


----------



## lil_peanut

We decided to dress him up for Halloween:






Shhh, don't tell his buddies, but he secretly LOVED "Steel Magnolias."





This one cracks me up because they both look so evil! 





Ok, I'll save some more for tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to log in! Stupid computer! hehe


----------



## Sweetpea83

lil peanut-he is so photogenic! What's his name btw?


----------



## lil_peanut

Silly me, his name is Turbo!
When we first adopted him from the shelter he got loose and was running down the hallway. My DH remarked that he ran like he was turbocharged and the name just stuck. 

Thank you for the complements! You'd laugh if you saw my facebook page. It's 25% pics of me, DH, friends, etc...and 75% Turbo.


----------



## Mia Bella

Emma being adorables w/ her monkey.


----------



## jmcadon

GirlwithDog said:


> Here's another one of Bogart. Notice the blanket on the right side...that's where he's supposed to lay.


 My dog does the exact same thing!


----------



## lorihmatthews

My dog walker snapped this pic of my Zoe, I think it's so sweet:


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww little baby!   What a face


----------



## bagaholic85

^^haha she almost looks like a seal.  wat a cuttie!!


----------



## candypants1100

mmm starbucks


----------



## laureenthemean

Sawyer is always bringing in snails:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, funny pic, laurenthemean!


----------



## Sweetpea83

charlie-gorgeous huskie..


----------



## TheLioness

He looks soo long laying like this! He fell asleep on my leg..lol


----------



## lisarx8

^^^Ha ha! That's a regular occurrence for me, only mine is an extremely heavy head of a amstaff.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I caught his majesty Storm on the kitchen table today lol.  His face is like "Are you gonna tell mom?!"


----------



## ivy1026

Lady Stardust said:


> I caught his majesty Storm on the kitchen table today lol.  His face is like "Are you gonna tell mom?!"



Love his look!  

Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Storm is a cutie pie! My Stanley does the same thing and gives the same look when he's up to no good, lol!


----------



## alisa2000

Jessicai080.radikal.ru/1004/08/04bc9d982912.jpg


----------



## jubanegra

Hi everybody!
Love to see your pets pictures!
While my husband and I are on vacation, Roxy is staying with my in laws, who also have a cat. It's the first time she is interacting with another cat.

The funniest in these pictures is the grandmother in the backgroung, looking from under the sofa, and Roxy in the floor, trying to block the way, so her grandmother won't eat the cat food. Grandmother wondering what the hell "the intruder" is doing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute photos, juba!


----------



## sandyclaws

Hi Everyone!...i'm new to tpf but heres a picture of my baby Bourbon. He always cracks me up


----------



## colabear1

^^^
He is so adorable! Is he a Shih tzu?


----------



## sandyclaws

yes Colabear1 he is a shih tzu


----------



## Jaded81

LOL these pics are totally cracking me up!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is Stitch acting like a dog. He wanted me to rub his belly.


----------



## Lady Stardust

The baby was sleeping on her toy today so no one would steal it





And then she woke up! lol


----------



## yeliab

Everyone's fur babies are sooo Sweet!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimstyle

Ooooooh *Lady Stardust* she's too cute....I love kitten bellys...


----------



## Jahpson

lil_peanut said:


> We decided to dress him up for Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh, don't tell his buddies, but he secretly LOVED "Steel Magnolias."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one cracks me up because they both look so evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll save some more for tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to log in! Stupid computer! hehe



I literally hollared at these pics! toooo funny 

Another day and the life....


----------



## hlfinn

this is my mom's dog but it's my all time favorite pic.  we were trying all kinds of clothes on her and put this dress on which was too small. she just walked right over to the door and stood there as if to say "this is just the LIMIT. i am waiting for a new family to come get me!"


----------



## Jeneen

^ lol! cute.


----------



## Jaded81

LOL So that's why my yorkie likes to lie by the door! hehehe



hlfinn said:


> this is my mom's dog but it's my all time favorite pic.  we were trying all kinds of clothes on her and put this dress on which was too small. she just walked right over to the door and stood there as if to say "this is just the LIMIT. i am waiting for a new family to come get me!"


----------



## Jaded81

OMG and I thought my yorkie was the only dog that does that!!!



lil_peanut said:


> I am laughing so hard at all your pics! So adorable!
> 
> My boys lounging on the bed before we changed the bedding:
> 
> "Stay, buddy!"


----------



## Jaded81

This is one of my favouritest threads on TPF!!!


----------



## AECornell

Lake decided that she wanted to lay backwards and kind of upside down with her daddy. I think it's funny because her ear is sticking up, which it usually doesn't do:


----------



## AECornell

I also like this one of her - she's got her sweater on because it was cold, and just _had_ to lay on the pillow to be comfy:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^AE-your doggie is precious!


----------



## AECornell

lol thanks! she LOVES to lay on pillows - she's a very snuggly girl, especially going under the comforter to sleep!


----------



## peachy pink

AECornell hahaha! Love the pics!

Well here's my cat- no, he's NOT allowed to jump on there, and he usually doesn't, and I was just about to make him leave.. then I had to laugh so much  yeah, he's a boy...


----------



## AECornell

haha peachy that is so funny! "hey, i look good!"


----------



## Cari284

Hello everyone  I love looking at everyone's pictures and thought I would share.


Meet Lisa, one of our two cats (a cat that was found on a garbage yard as a kitten). 

She loves herself, sleeping in weird positions and she loves her food. And she is _not_ concerned about her figure


----------



## AECornell

hehehehehehe so cute


----------



## peachy pink

*AECornell *haha yea exactly - "man, I should go up here more often!" 


*Cari284 *Oww my cat does that too, sleeping in the funniest positions  I need to picture mine sometime, yours is just adorable!


----------



## peachy pink

*AECornell *haha yea exactly - "man, I should go up here more often!" 


*Cari284 *Oww my cat does that too, sleeping in the funniest positions  I need to picture mine sometime, yours is just adorable!


----------



## ivy1026

peachy pink said:


> AECornell hahaha! Love the pics!
> 
> Well here's my cat- no, he's NOT allowed to jump on there, and he usually doesn't, and I was just about to make him leave.. then I had to laugh so much  yeah, he's a boy...




This is funny.  My cat does this every morning too.


----------



## ivy1026

Cari284 said:


> Hello everyone  I love looking at everyone's pictures and thought I would share.
> 
> 
> Meet Lisa, one of our two cats (a cat that was found on a garbage yard as a kitten).
> 
> She loves herself, sleeping in weird positions and she loves her food. And she is _not_ concerned about her figure




Lisa is really cute!


----------



## Cari284

peachy pink said:


> *AECornell *haha yea exactly - "man, I should go up here more often!"
> 
> 
> *Cari284 *Oww my cat does that too, sleeping in the funniest positions  I need to picture mine sometime, yours is just adorable!



Haha it does?  Yaay, another one! Thank you 




ivy1026 said:


> Lisa is really cute!



Thank you


----------



## Cari284

Lisa's favorite chair is my "desk chair" and she jumps up as soon as it's free. But sometimes she jumps up even though it's already taken..








"Well.. I guess I could sleep here anyway"






And finally she pushes me off the chair.. And gets it all by herself.


----------



## hlfinn

she is so cute.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Cari284 said:


> Lisa's favorite chair is my "desk chair" and she jumps up as soon as it's free. But sometimes she jumps up even though it's already taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well.. I guess I could sleep here anyway"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally she pushes me off the chair.. And gets it all by herself.


 
LOL!!  That is so funny...and familiar.  One of my kitties (who I sadly lost a year ago) used to do the same thing.

Sometimes I'd be sitting so far on the edge of the chair I'd get leg cramps and my bum would fall asleep.  

Oh well, better that the cat is comfy, right?


----------



## Cari284

DenimShopaholic said:


> LOL!!  That is so funny...and familiar.  One of my kitties (who I sadly lost a year ago) used to do the same thing.
> 
> Sometimes I'd be sitting so far on the edge of the chair I'd get leg cramps and my bum would fall asleep.
> 
> Oh well, better that the cat is comfy, right?



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that.

Hahah  Really? That's so funny! Yes, my legs always hurt and my butt always fall asleep too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cari-Lisa is precious!!


----------



## Jahpson

^ ha ha! she is out




AECornell said:


> lol thanks! she LOVES to lay on pillows - she's a very snuggly girl, especially going under the comforter to sleep!


 
awww

I noticed that dogs love to sleep on soft things.

Shah will rest on the floor, but nap and sleep on his doggie pillow (couch, bed, etc.)


----------



## si_kelinci

my babies! They are a bundle of joy! They make me LOL hard


----------



## Cari284

^ They are super cute. What breed is the dog on the far right? Yorkie?


----------



## lisarx8

Lisa's awesome. Too cute. Plus she has the same name as me! Love that


----------



## si_kelinci

Cari284 said:


> ^ They are super cute. What breed is the dog on the far right? Yorkie?


Morkie  hehe Thanks


----------



## Cari284

si_kelinci said:


> Morkie  hehe Thanks



It's super super cute


----------



## yuurei

That goofy smile of his always makes me lol.


----------



## Jaded81

Cari, ahhhh your kitty is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

LOL my yorkie sits up right like that too (1st pic) and the second pic of your pup is soooo cute! Looks like puss in boots!!!



si_kelinci said:


> my babies! They are a bundle of joy! They make me LOL hard


----------



## AECornell

Lake with her hood up:


----------



## AECornell

So cute! This reminds me of the Purina Doggie Denture's commercial.







yuurei said:


> That goofy smile of his always makes me lol.


----------



## si_kelinci

Jaded81 said:


> LOL my yorkie sits up right like that too (1st pic) and the second pic of your pup is soooo cute! Looks like puss in boots!!!



Hhahhahha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought she looks like puss in boots!  Thank you much!


----------



## awhitney

OMG Cari! SOOOO CUTE!!



Cari284 said:


> Lisa's favorite chair is my "desk chair" and she jumps up as soon as it's free. But sometimes she jumps up even though it's already taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well.. I guess I could sleep here anyway"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally she pushes me off the chair.. And gets it all by herself.


----------



## silvertabbycat

This is my Lily showing off her favourite sleeping positions!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Kitty in a box!!!!  How cute


----------



## Cari284

Haha all the animals are super super cute  I love to see that my cat is not the only one sleeping funny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lily is gorgeous!!


----------



## TeachingTots

Our cat who thinks shes just one of the twins!  Paci-Cat

Sorry had to provide a link...I still can't get my photos to be in the actual post.


----------



## purses & pugs

My pug Jimmi often sits like this when he wants something, i sometimes try to ignore him but I usually laugh - who can resist that look??
(btw excuse my lousy cloths, we are at the cabin....hehe)


----------



## Cari284

^ Haha, he's so cute


----------



## AECornell

Haha aw!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwww, poor Jimmi..mommy needs to pay attention to him, hehe!


----------



## Lady Stardust

lol I love that pose he looks like a little barrel lol.  My girl kitty does that when she wants something too, she'll stand up like that and rub her paws on your leg


----------



## Jeneen

Jimmi! He's like _mama never gives me attention_! Yeah right - I can tell Jimmi is a loved doggie.


----------



## BadRomance93

*silvertabbycat* 





OMG, they're MENTAL for boxes, aren't they? What's the deal? LOL. *I secretly empathize with mine*


----------



## purses & pugs

*Carin* (hey, good to see you here too!), *AECornell*, *Sweetpea*, *Lady Stardust* and *Jeneen* - haha thank you for your comments! It looks like Jimmi is totally ignored in the pics, but I swear that pug gets all the attention in the world! He just melts everyones hearts, especially his mommy's


----------



## DenimShopaholic

BadRomance93 said:


> *silvertabbycat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, they're MENTAL for boxes, aren't they? What's the deal? LOL. *I secretly empathize with mine*


 
This picture makes me LOL!!  Looks so familiar...my cats will squeeze their big 'ol butts into the tiniest boxes.

Sometimes one of the sides will bust out..and they just look at me like they had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## ivy1026

silvertabbycat said:


> This is my Lily showing off her favourite sleeping positions!



this is hilarious


----------



## silvertabbycat

Thanks to everyone who commented!  

Lily loves that box.  She sleeps in it, plays in it, she even tries to eat it.  I'm always having to pick up little bits of cardboard scattered around it!  I love her so much, she's such a character.


----------



## bnjj

Lake in that hood is hilarious!

Jimmi is always such a cutie!

Lisa looks so much like my Sydney.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Awww!  I love that "look Mommy, we are friends" pose lol


----------



## Cari284

*bnjj*, yes she does! And yours are so so cute


----------



## choozen1ne

hope this shows up this is my puppy Bacon Bit who will be coming home with us in about 3 weeks - he is a Morkie and in this pic he is about 3 0r 4 weeks old
this about the only moment that I could get him to stay still


----------



## bnjj

Bacon Bit!  What a cute name, what a cute puppy!


----------



## Fredette

Spartacus loves boxes!


----------



## lisarx8

This picture makes me lol. My husband was holding both of the dogs leashes and I took a picture. They look like a two-headed bully monster


----------



## si_kelinci

choozen1ne said:


> View attachment 1103489
> 
> 
> hope this shows up this is my puppy Bacon Bit who will be coming home with us in about 3 weeks - he is a Morkie and in this pic he is about 3 0r 4 weeks old
> this about the only moment that I could get him to stay still



Ohhhh bacon bit -cutieee!

I just got a morkie as well! we should trade tips! my baby is a handful!


----------



## hlfinn

omg bacon bit is adorable!

lol at spartacus!


----------



## Roe

purses & pugs said:


> LOL!! this really made me laugh, what a cute pair!




Thanks.  They are quite the combo.


----------



## krazydaisy

These pictures are very cute and funny at the same time. hehe


----------



## Dancechika24

LOL..this pic makes me laugh when i see it, its my wallpaper! Lola and Hello Kitty!


----------



## silvertabbycat

Awww, so cute!



Dancechika24 said:


> LOL..this pic makes me laugh when i see it, its my wallpaper! Lola and Hello Kitty!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*Dancechika24*, lol!  I love her face in that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is beautiful!!


----------



## AECornell

I was trying to take Lake's picture when her head was back, except she moved and started licking so this is what came out:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lake is so cute!


----------



## AECornell

Thanks sweetpea! She's a lazy bones, snuggly, girl. Except when we go outside, then she's crazy, lol. Wants to just run around!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*AECornell*, pretty puppy!  I love the face "I am tired Mama!"


----------



## exotikittenx

OMG  I love this thread!    It makes me laugh.

I especially love all the kitties and their love for sitting in boxes of any size.  Haha!


----------



## Dancechika24

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lola is beautiful!!


 
Thanks! I was just trying to capture her and Hello Kitty in this pic but she yawned and this adorable pic came out...its my fave pic now.


----------



## Distillerette

my girl runs on walls.
how can you not lol?


----------



## gwendolen

^ OMG! LOL! That's crazy! I want my cat to do that!


----------



## Feri

AHahaha I love all these pictures. great thread.


----------



## purses & pugs

haha, *Distillerette*, that is such a funny pic! Wow, incredible


----------



## purses & pugs

I just got this pug keychain, I showed it to Jimmi and he seemed very interested


----------



## kellibaby

@purses & pugs - Jimmi is the most adorable dog i have ever seen!!


----------



## bagaholic85

purses u have the cuttest pug ive ever seen.  his facial expressions are priceless!


----------



## oogiewoogie

P&P... Jimmys face!!! =


----------



## ivy1026

jimmi looks curious....


----------



## Dancechika24

OMg...Jimmi is adorable...love the pics!


----------



## purses & pugs

*kellibaby, bagaholic85, oogiewoogie, ivy1026 and Dancechika24* - thanks for your sweet comments ladies! Jimmi was indeed very cutious


----------



## Cari284

*P&P*, haha :lolots: He's just the cutest thing ever


----------



## Lady Stardust

This one always makes me laugh lol.  I caught a shot of Storm while he was cleaning himself and he looks completely CRAZY lol like a drunk dragon:


----------



## purses & pugs

*Cari*, haha, yes he is a weird but cute little guy

*Lady Stardust*, :lolots: that pic is priceless! You are so right, he sure looks like a crazy drunk cat!!! So funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, cute pic of Storm!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Jimmie IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## awhitney

Smokey says.. 

"DONT EVER LEAVE ME CUZ I'LL FIND YOU!!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Smokey is so cute!


----------



## awhitney

lol thank you.. hes really quite the character


----------



## ivy1026

cute Smokey!


----------



## Jira

purses & pugs said:


> I just got this pug keychain, I showed it to Jimmi and he seemed very interested



I LOVE his face!!  Too cute for words!


----------



## Cindi

I love Jimmi. That face! The keychain is cute as well.


----------



## mjsbeauty

Jira said:


> he looks like ohh no your not going to leave me for him


----------



## ngaij03

http://meowmania.jqln.org/

this website is LMFAO just keep clicking and you'll see why! 

I was in an IT class and my friend linked me to it and my headphones were on the highest volume... everyone thought there was a cat in the room!


----------



## bnjj

Okay, my cat's didn't like that a whole lot.


----------



## whalenme

This is my cousin's dog Bailey.  She got her little head stuck in the watering can.


----------



## stacmck

My kitty is only a baby...he was a stray and I've only had him for a week, so of course I've been snapping pictures like crazy. Snapped this one today and immediately thought of this thread. Caught him mid-yawn.




He reminds me of the Budweiser "Wazzzuupp!!!" guys


----------



## honu

ZOMG!!! SOOO CUTE!!! Love the tongue hanging out!   Congrats on being a new mommy!



stacmck said:


> My kitty is only a baby...he was a stray and I've only had him for a week, so of course I've been snapping pictures like crazy. Snapped this one today and immediately thought of this thread. Caught him mid-yawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reminds me of the Budweiser "Wazzzuupp!!!" guys


----------



## Dancechika24

Ohhh my...what an adorable little guy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yay, Midnight has made it to this thread!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch LOL


----------



## Odette

Sasha, sleeping


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Spike says, "Watcha looking at?"


----------



## Corrinne

Penny snoozing on my lap. Who knows what she was dreaming about.






groggy doggy:


----------



## mmmoon

Photo says it all...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Your cat is too cute!


----------



## mmmoon

haha you're too kind! I just caught him at the right moment.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have no idea what Spots is doing here lol

http://img571.imageshack.us/i/dsci0816.jpg/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Spotsy!


----------



## silvertabbycat

Lily in mid yawn


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute kitty!


----------



## mmmoon

LOL Spots and Lily!!! Lily's pose is so cute! My cat cannot balance while lying down flat like that! He'll just topple! heeheheheheehe


----------



## Jeneen

silvertabbycat said:


> Lily in mid yawn


 :lolots: This just made my whole day - thank you!


----------



## IcyPurple

silvertabbycat said:


> Lily in mid yawn


Ha ha ha  This is so cute!


----------



## silvertabbycat

Thanks Sweetpea83, mmmoon, Jeneen and IcyPurple!


----------



## cbarrus

My Havanese, Missy, playing in the first snow we have had here in 20 years (February, 2010):












She had no idea she was getting ready to turn into a doggy "popsicle," lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

The little one is not liking the heat lately.  I noticed Spots hadn't been around for a good 2 hours and went to look for her and this is where I found her in my room lol I guess she was too hot to make it to the bed


----------



## Sweetpea83

cbarrus-what a cute lil face!
lady stardust-I always look forward to seeing pics of Spotsy!


----------



## mmmoon

*cbarrus*> Missy is so cute! What a sweet popsicle face.


----------



## kathyinjapan

She was not happy that I had taken her ball


----------



## stacmck

^LOL, she's giving you the stink eye!


----------



## thelace

Sasha. My rescue GSD:


----------



## mal

^^ lovely smile!


----------



## stacmck

I love the "Get that @#$*ing camera away from me" look he has on his face 





And this always happens every time I want to use my laptop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha is gorgeous!

Cute pics of Midnight!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

kathyinjapan said:


> She was not happy that I had taken her ball


 Awww she's giving you "the look."


----------



## bnjj

Awwww, you gotta love kittens!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spots is not happy that I'm leaving for vaca soon, she's taken up her guard post on my luggage:





Her face is like "Planning on going somewhere, Mama?..." lol


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Lady Stardust said:


> Spots is not happy that I'm leaving for vaca soon, she's taken up her guard post on my luggage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her face is like "Planning on going somewhere, Mama?..." lol


 
She's like "Oh no you don't....not without ME!"


----------



## jenny70

I don't know how I have missed this thread, but I love it!  I had to add a few of my own.


----------



## jenny70

This one makes me smile more than laugh..


----------



## jenny70

Pile of cats...


----------



## jenny70

This is Gracie, she loves laying on her big brother Smokey


----------



## jenny70

Silly way to sleep!


----------



## jenny70

Last one.. Cali playing with her feathers..


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Beautiful kitties Jenny - all so gorgeous! How many babies do you have?


----------



## jenny70

Thank you!  I  have 5.  I can never get all 5 together at the same time for a picture.



DenimShopaholic said:


> Beautiful kitties Jenny - all so gorgeous! How many babies do you have?


----------



## ivy1026

*jenny70* - All your kitties are so adorable and they look so sweet together


----------



## Sweetpea83

jenny70-what darling kitties!


----------



## jenny70

Thank you *Sweetpea83* and *ivy1026*!  I really lucked out, they all get along with each other really well.


----------



## Lady Stardust

*jenny70*, your babies are adorable all sleeping together like that!


----------



## stacmck

Jenny70, your kitties are so cute!

Looks like Gracie and Smokey are together a lot


----------



## DenimShopaholic

jenny70 said:


> Thank you! I have 5. I can never get all 5 together at the same time for a picture.


 
I've had that many at one time too...the only way I could get them in the same pic is if they were eating or 'opening' their Christmas gifts!


----------



## pradapiggy

Can't believe I didn't know this thread existed til now!! I've got a lot...





















I LOVE it when he runs... he runs really fast and like a rabbit!! And he also likes to rub in snow and cat poo in our backyard (our neighbours let their cat outside and they come and sh*t in our backyard! ) and yes, I had to use all of those emoticons, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^pradapiggy-adorable photos!


----------



## Lady Stardust

*pradapiggy*, in that 3rd pic your puppy is like "I like snow!" lol


----------



## pradapiggy

lol, thanks *sweetpea83* and *lady stardust*!!


----------



## mmmoon

*Jenny*> What a sweet bunch of kitties you have! I remember my Siamese cross fondly, he's in kitty heaven now. But he was really a naughty one. Yours just get along! Amazing.
*
pradapiggy*> the first photo is too damn funny!! Looks like he fell backwards and couldn't get up. Drunk perhaps? LOL.


----------



## pradapiggy

mmmoon said:


> *Jenny*> What a sweet bunch of kitties you have! I remember my Siamese cross fondly, he's in kitty heaven now. But he was really a naughty one. Yours just get along! Amazing.
> *
> pradapiggy*> the first photo is too damn funny!! Looks like he fell backwards and couldn't get up. *Drunk perhaps?* LOL.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I love this one of Storm he just looks so pissed lol he's like "mom if you don't get away from me right now I am going to bite you in the face!" lol I love bothering him bc he hates being touched


----------



## BagsRmyLife

pradapiggy said:


> Can't believe I didn't know this thread existed til now!! I've got a lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those pics!! The one with the snow is priceless!! YUM!!


----------



## ivy1026

angry Nike....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## JetSetGo!

jenny70 said:


> Silly way to sleep!



I'm guessing there's a bottle of Jack just outside this pic.


----------



## Lady Stardust

My girl kitty had kittens in summer 08 so they're grown now but I was browsing old pics today and found this one of the nuggets.  I call it "escapeeeee!!!!!!!"  






They were funny with that they were so eager to leave their box once they started walking, I'd be wtching tv and all of a sudden there'd be a little tummy nugget crawling through the room lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love kittens!


----------



## thimp

Awww, the kittens are sooooo cute!


----------



## Dancechika24

Some more funny pics of my Lola...

Here's her and Hello Kitty...sticking her tongue out...almost as if shes saying, "bleh, you suck hello kitty, im the real kitty around here" LOL




Another one of Lola and Hello Kitty, my mom said this pic looks like Lola and Hello Kitty are driving in a convertible lol...i guess it kinda looks like that???




I've discovered Lola made a new friend...we live on the 6th floor so i dont know how in the world this squirrel got up here...but i've noticed she comes by every day so i started leaving her peanuts. Lola loves looking at her and the squirrel at Lola, i love this pic where they're staring each other down lol.


----------



## stacmck

Aw, the kittens are so cute! 

I'm so sad my baby doesn't look like a kitten anymore


----------



## it'sanaddiction

All these pics are precious! Thanks everyone for posting


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lola is gorgeous!!


----------



## lolitakali

JetSetGo! said:


> I'm guessing there's a bottle of Jack just outside this pic.



That is so funny & fitting!!! Lol!


----------



## lolitakali

I adore all these pics! Great thread.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Stanley being a spoiled brat...lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Aww!  What a dumpling


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks!


----------



## Jahpson

@ Stanley

"boy this carpet is soft"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, he's always rolling around on the ground..


----------



## Cindi

Orange boys are my favorite. He is adorable!






Sweetpea83 said:


> My Stanley being a spoiled brat...lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you Cindi!


----------



## mmmoon

*dancechika*> Lola and her squirrel pal look so cute together!! It's like watching "Over The Hedge" with a cat in it. LOL! Priceless!


----------



## mymeimei02

Stitch wants some too


----------



## stacmck

Trying to steal my camera cord 




(he's already eaten one cord...had to buy a new one )


----------



## Dancechika24

mmmoon said:


> *dancechika*> Lola and her squirrel pal look so cute together!! It's like watching "Over The Hedge" with a cat in it. LOL! Priceless!


 
Thanks lol.


----------



## Lady Stardust

This is my friend's cat, Tyler.  She said she woke up and found him like this lol:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol...cute pic!


----------



## purses & pugs

Jimmi sits in a lot of funny ways, here is one of them!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jimmi!


----------



## ivy1026

Jimmi is cute as always!


----------



## Hoodster777

My little man Gilbert testing out my camera when I got it.


----------



## Windelynn

I love this thread! Heres my two cutie pies...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^cuttie pies!


----------



## irishlass1029

Twinkie loves her Frisbee.  She even carries it with her when she goes to pee.  Or swim.






The other guy is my new rescue Murphy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^irishlass-cute pics!


----------



## creditcardfire

Irishlass what breed is Twinkie? She looks VERY much like my sister's dog, who was found on the edge of the highway in the middle of nowhere, British Columbia, and we are so curious as to what she is. She obv. has some Australian Cattle Dog in her but a few people have mentioned that she looks like an 'Indian Dog' (i.e. from a reservation). 

Has anyone commented on Twinkie?


----------



## irishlass1029

Twinkie is mostly australian cattle dog (blue heeler/red heeler) with some austrailian shepherd mixed in the best we can tell.  That seems to agree with what Candace had said as well as my vet.

She is the smartest dog I've ever had.  Just constantly amazes me.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

irishlass1029 said:


> Twinkie loves her Frisbee. She even carries it with her when she goes to pee. Or swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other guy is my new rescue Murphy.


 
They look like they are getting along just fine...they are both adorable.  Thank you for adopting a rescue pup......they are the best, aren't they?


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I haven't posted many recent pics of my babies lately - but here's one of my sweet baby boy:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a handsome fellow, Denim!


----------



## creditcardfire

Is that a Maine Coon? A close friend has one of those - most laid back cat I have ever met!

Irishlass - Thanks for the info, she really looks just like my sister's dog - and yeah, I think ACD's are super smart and energetic - very trainable and hardworking. Can I ask about the recent rescue? Breed etc.? He looks like one of MY rescue dogs (same exact pattern but mine is redder, not peachier). I have considered getting that DNA blood test thing done on my rescue to find out what combo of breeds she is.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^What a handsome fellow, Denim!


 
He is totally spoiled rotten, Sweetpea!!  But he's also a giant lovebug!!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

creditcardfire said:


> Is that a Maine Coon? A close friend has one of those - most laid back cat I have ever met!


 
You know, I am not sure what breed(s) he and his sister are - they are both shelter rescues.

He totally looks like he has some Maine Coon in him, but his sibling really doesn't as much.  


He is pretty laid back though....and very sweet....


----------



## irishlass1029

creditcardfire said:


> Is that a Maine Coon? A close friend has one of those - most laid back cat I have ever met!
> 
> Irishlass - Thanks for the info, she really looks just like my sister's dog - and yeah, I think ACD's are super smart and energetic - very trainable and hardworking. Can I ask about the recent rescue? Breed etc.? He looks like one of MY rescue dogs (same exact pattern but mine is redder, not peachier). I have considered getting that DNA blood test thing done on my rescue to find out what combo of breeds she is.


 
Well the best info I can get is that he is a golden retriever, border collie mix.  My vet as well as the rescue lady's vet and the vet who neutered him all said the same thing.  He's right at 1 yr old.  He still needs to gain about 25 pounds or so to grow into his head and feet.  You can still feel his ribs and spine really bad.

I didn't know there was a test they could do!  That's cool.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

My guy in my avatar, "Peter".....if you laugh, he laughs.  He talks off and on all day long.  He can get annoying with his beeps but he is a funny guy.  I also have a frenchie that is sweet as can be!


----------



## nicci404

Found this on YouTube and showed it to my BF cause he has a cat...he wanted me to try it w/his cat but I declined!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPlX3qF_7Xo


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

This is a pic of one of my cats..


----------



## KPKITTY

my doggy eating a goldfish cracker


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ OMG so cute!


----------



## Jeneen

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> This is a pic of one of my cats..
> 
> View attachment 1185550


 


KPKITTY said:


> my doggy eating a goldfish cracker


 
Both are SO adorable! I love their little expressions.


----------



## *BagGirl158*

KPKITTY said:


> my doggy eating a goldfish cracker


 Awww how adorable!!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> This is a pic of one of my cats..
> 
> View attachment 1185550


 
Your cat is so cute!


----------



## xoALEXA

My puppy Duke got his head stuck in the handle of my LV the other night! Too cute


----------



## stacmck

^Aww!!!


----------



## petit papillon

^^ really cute! 
Checking this thread really make me laugh every time!


----------



## Jessie Anne




----------



## queennadine

Here are some I found on my phone!

Annabelle:






Bailey





Cleo





My babies make me laugh every day!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol! Cute pics!


----------



## Denaroo

^^  HAHAHAHAHAHA!! :greengrin: all 3 of those pictures are hilarious!


----------



## jpgoeth




----------



## Sweetpea83

^jpgoeth-what a cutie!


----------



## jpgoeth

^ Thanks!  The top pic is from the first time we ever took him to the beach and the second is at a race/parade that we have every year.


----------



## queennadine

Awwww, what a sweetie-pie!


----------



## laureenthemean

Sawyer was trying to jump onto the couch and fell into the laundry basket!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sawyer's a cutie!


----------



## Mediana

This is from my breeder so I didn't take them myself but I thought it was so funny.





Jason is in love ..





Myran just doesn't feel the same way


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Whoa at the second pic..poor doggie looks terrified, hehe!


----------



## bnjj

Yikes!!  That's hilarious.

And Gale Harold, yum!


----------



## lolitakali

Pics of Pepper that makes me lol!
(When Pepper is asleep, she can be manipulated into many many positions... lol)





"I die-ded"





"Miss Chinatown"





"Dead rat (the shape)"





"Dreaming of Superman"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Pepper!


----------



## silvertabbycat

Awww Pepper, so cute!


----------



## petit papillon

Pepper is so cute... the color of her collar matches so well her color!


----------



## queennadine

Pepper is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Not my dog..he's my SO's brother's puppy..his name is Duke and he's a jack russell terrier..he's a little over 4 months old. These were taken camping just recently..lol..sporting his life jacket.  Second pic of him wanting to take a nap on top of our firewood.


----------



## lolitakali

Awwwww.... sweetpea, thanks for sharing.
Duke is such a lovable puppy!
2 cute!


----------



## lolitakali

A BIGGIE thank you to everyone from pepper and me.


----------



## Chineka

jpgoeth said:


>


 
So cute and I see that the beach is great!!!


----------



## Chineka

lolitakali said:


> Pics of Pepper that makes me lol!
> (When Pepper is asleep, she can be manipulated into many many positions... lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I die-ded"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Miss Chinatown"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dead rat (the shape)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dreaming of Superman"


 
lol...These pics are too cute, My Cocker Spaniel sleeps just like Pepper is in the first picture. I'll see if I can snap a quick pic.


----------



## venetiakim

this is PRICELESS!!!!!



Mediana said:


> This is from my breeder so I didn't take them myself but I thought it was so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason is in love ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myran just doesn't feel the same way


----------



## venetiakim

all crack me up! pets are so lovely!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali said:


> Awwwww.... sweetpea, thanks for sharing.
> Duke is such a lovable puppy!
> 2 cute!




Lol, he's a cutie!


----------



## rains

Pics of Max, our pug, makes me crack up everytime i see these...


----------



## frenchiefan

Here's our pup *French Bulldog, Bingle,* at about 4 months....he really does have 2 ears and his eyes are perfect, but I got this shot while he was playing and it makes me laugh so much....it's the perfect computer home screen!


----------



## Denaroo

*RAINS - max is hilarious! I love that second picture it cracks me up..*

*Bingle is SO cute *


----------



## lolitakali

Rains,
Max tooooo cute!!!

frenchiefan,
Awwwwww!


----------



## Dancechika24

Everyone's pets are soooo cute and the pics are soo funny! Keep them coming plz!
Pepper is so beautiful!


----------



## sabrunka

Murloc got into this padding stuff that came with my new couches, and I wish I got to her a minute earlier, she was all mangled in a weird position on her back! Oh well, this will do lol.


----------



## DenimShopaholic

sabrunka said:


> Murloc got into this padding stuff that came with my new couches, and I wish I got to her a minute earlier, she was all mangled in a weird position on her back! Oh well, this will do lol.


 
Sabrunka, she is so beautiful!


----------



## sabrunka

Thank you  I really love her.. It's funny because when I adopted her at the shelter as a kitten, I didn't really like her but my boyfriend was like *you might as well apply for her, she's cute* so I did and we got her.. And she was SUCH a bad kitten!! But grew into a loving gorgeous fuzzy kitty with a nice tuxedo coat and piercing gold eyes! She loves me too lol she hugs me and nuzzles into my ears and eats my hair.. Haha


----------



## Sweetpea83

Murloc is so gorgeous!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

This pic cracks me up everytime! Thought I'd share!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^wonderwoman-what a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks sweetpea!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

She's so freaking cute!!  Love her, wonderwoman!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My boy, Keiichi and the recent discovered box I'm not using any more:

Don't tell him he doesn't fit!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^LOL Keiichi is soooo cute! My Lola always tries to do the same thing and climb in boxes that are way tooo small!


----------



## guccissima

"will the real kitty please stand up??!"


this is my kitty's favorite place to chill, she also licks the lion's fur.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, how cute!


----------



## lolitakali

sabrunka said:


> Murloc got into this padding stuff that came with my new couches, and I wish I got to her a minute earlier, she was all mangled in a weird position on her back! Oh well, this will do lol.



Soooo beautiful!
Congrats on the purchase of the new couch too!


----------



## lolitakali

wonderwoman9 said:


> This pic cracks me up everytime! Thought I'd share!



This one is definitely a LOL pic!
Cuuute!


----------



## lolitakali

bunnymasseuse said:


> My boy, Keiichi and the recent discovered box I'm not using any more:
> 
> Don't tell him he doesn't fit!



Awwww what an "Lol" pic.
I love it how he "puff" out the cheeks and that nose is just too cute!!!


----------



## lolitakali

guccissima said:


> "will the real kitty please stand up??!"
> 
> 
> this is my kitty's favorite place to chill, she also licks the lion's fur.



Cute!


----------



## lolitakali

Just in time for the "halloween" mood:







The Zombie Cat. Lol!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lolitakali said:


> Awwww what an "Lol" pic.
> I love it how he "puff" out the cheeks and that nose is just too cute!!!


Yeah, he "huffs" and "snorts" when he's angry or frustrated 


Dancechika24 said:


> ^^LOL Keiichi is soooo cute! My Lola always tries to do the same thing and climb in boxes that are way tooo small!


Hehe 



lolitakali said:


> Just in time for the "halloween" mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zombie Cat. Lol!


^Love zombie cat! Resident Cat: 3D


----------



## Sweetpea83

lolitakali-lol..what a cute zombie cat!


----------



## sabrunka

Oh how Murloc makes me laugh lol... LOVE when she does this!!


----------



## mymeimei02

Ummm Stitch what have you been up to?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love Murloc!


----------



## Denaroo

*Murloc is funny!! *

*Stitch - what the heck is on his nose he looks so guilty - I love him!!*


----------



## lolitakali

Sweetpea83 said:


> lolitakali-lol..what a cute zombie cat!



Thanks sweetpea!




sabrunka said:


> Oh how Murloc makes me laugh lol... LOVE when she does this!!



Cute!


----------



## lolitakali

mymeimei02 said:


> Ummm Stitch what have you been up to?



^^^ stitch is just tooooooo precious.
Yeah stitch... what did you get into this time. 
I think kitty you eatz cake!
lol!!!


----------



## aclineo

lolitakali said:


> Just in time for the "halloween" mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zombie Cat. Lol!



haha i love zombie KITTEHS lol!


----------



## aclineo

mymeimei02 said:


> Ummm Stitch what have you been up to?


omfg i think ur cat just read my mind!


----------



## lolitakali

aclineo said:


> haha i love zombie KITTEHS lol!



Thanks aclineo!


----------



## lolitakali

Homework is boring meow to sleep!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^OMG soooo cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Haha, love it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute pic of Stitch..he has such silky looking fur..!


----------



## ByeKitty

sabrunka said:


> Oh how Murloc makes me laugh lol... LOVE when she does this!!


He reminds me of the "Indian Thriller" guy doing one of his crazy dances!!


----------



## boxermomof2

My Dogue de Bordeaux Isabella at daycare. I think she looks like a cartoon character in this photo!


----------



## kimalee

^hahahahahaha that is an awesome picture!


----------



## Dancechika24

This is what happens every time i try to be productive and study! LOL, Lola comes and lays down in between my work!


----------



## stacmck

I was cleaning my living room and had the pillows on my couch in a pile. Middy squeezed himself underneath the pile and fell asleep


----------



## buzzytoes

Boxermom - Isabella cracks me up at doggy daycare!!! How do you get these pics?? You have the best timing!


----------



## bnjj

boxermom, that is priceless.

Middy is so cute!


----------



## boxermomof2

buzzytoes said:


> Boxermom - Isabella cracks me up at doggy daycare!!! How do you get these pics?? You have the best timing!



I get the photos from the daycare care givers. They have tons of photos! There are a lot of photos of tired pups from the owners too. Some are absolutely hilarious! 
My hairdresser takes her dog to this daycare, and when she picks him up he is so tired she has to lift him in the car. 

Here is Isabella in my car after daycare....she was nodding off sitting up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

stacmck-lol...you should post that pic on icanhazcheeseburger site!!

Lola is just precious..

Gorgeous shot of Isabella!


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

I found her just hanging out ON the scratching post one day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute kitty!


----------



## Cindi

Winner of the "Poor Me" cat contest.  

My foster girl, Cutie, just got spayed and won't leave her stitches alone. She is the queen of the pitiful poor me looks. LOL


She and her brother behind her are both available for adoption. They are both the sweetest lap cats if you know anyone in need of one or two. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, she looks pissed!


----------



## Feri

^^ haha a awee poor kitty


----------



## koshi13

look who i found in the basket of fresh laundry!  i adopted maggie about 2 months ago and she loves fresh laundry.  doesn't she look like a teddy bear


----------



## stacmck

^ So cute!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, how cute.

My kitties love fresh laundry as well.


----------



## Dancechika24

koshi13 said:


> look who i found in the basket of fresh laundry!  i adopted maggie about 2 months ago and she loves fresh laundry. doesn't she look like a teddy bear


 

OMG..cutest thing I've ever seen!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

looked outside & saw my boys napping...I've never seen them like this before!


----------



## bnjj

That is cute!


----------



## frick&frack

koshi13 said:


> look who i found in the basket of fresh laundry!  i adopted maggie about 2 months ago and she loves fresh laundry. doesn't she look like a teddy bear


^it's pics like this that make me want a small dog!  so cute!




bnjj said:


> That is cute!


^thank you!


----------



## Tacky

Lola's Halloween costume. You can see the contempt in her eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love Lola's costume!


----------



## aaallabama

koshi13 said:


> look who i found in the basket of fresh laundry!  i adopted maggie about 2 months ago and she loves fresh laundry.  doesn't she look like a teddy bear


*^^ whatta lovebug!!!*


----------



## afsweet

reggie with his toy. the toy's body is a squeeker mat, and the head rattles and has a hole in the middle like a donut.


----------



## frick&frack

hysterical :lolots:



stephc005 said:


> reggie with his toy. the toy's body is a squeeker mat, and the head rattles and has a hole in the middle like a donut.


----------



## jeshika

Here is a picture of my dad's dog, Ping. We found him on a golf course as a puppy and he's the sweetest dog.  He is afraid of cameras but i managed to get him to pose for a pic in front of the camera using some begging strips as bait. it's not me he's looking at so intently... but the food. what a glutton.


----------



## Dancechika24

Tacky said:


> Lola's Halloween costume. You can see the contempt in her eyes.


 
Sooo adorable, love the costume! And Lola's name!


----------



## Irishgal

koshi13 said:


> look who i found in the basket of fresh laundry!  i adopted maggie about 2 months ago and she loves fresh laundry.  Doesn't she look like a teddy bear :d


loves!!!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Bunny in a jar..anyone ?  This is my Audi ..the little piglet couldnt wait !


----------



## Shopaholicmania

So cute~~ little furry ball....hahaha :lolots:

Look like a sponge ball


----------



## immashoesaddict

haha thank you!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

hahaha...awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! 



immashoesaddict said:


> Bunny in a jar..anyone ?  This is my Audi ..the little piglet couldnt wait !


----------



## Sweetpea83

immashoesaddict said:


> Bunny in a jar..anyone ?  This is my Audi ..the little piglet couldnt wait !




Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Denaroo

immashoesaddict said:


> Bunny in a jar..anyone ?  This is my Audi ..the little piglet couldnt wait !


 
*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  omg that is so funny - I love it *


----------



## FrankieP

It's like a furry icecream tipped over!


----------



## immashoesaddict

rofl !!! thanks everyone


----------



## koshi13

these pictures crack me up every time i look at them


----------



## Irishgal

Koshi13 your dog is so cute, what breed is she/he?
Also what a great way to ride in the car, good and safe, I wish my dogs would do that.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ OMG> koshi's too cute!!!*_


----------



## koshi13

^^Thank you everyone!!  

@Irishgal - Maggie is a mystery mix that no one can seem to figure out.  We think she has some maltese, some type of terrier, maybe westie in her.  Her tail is curled like a pug though and her tongue is spotted purple!  Her ears are really big and when I first adopted her, her hair was very over grown so she looked like a papillion.  She's definitely one of a kind


----------



## Irishgal

koshi13 said:


> ^^Thank you everyone!!
> 
> @Irishgal - Maggie is a mystery mix that no one can seem to figure out.  We think she has some maltese, some type of terrier, maybe westie in her.  Her tail is curled like a pug though and her tongue is spotted purple!  Her ears are really big and when I first adopted her, her hair was very over grown so she looked like a papillion.  She's definitely one of a kind



She really is a find! Have you considered doing one of those DNA tests, where you send the DNA and they tell you what is in there?


----------



## koshi13

Irishgal said:


> She really is a find! Have you considered doing one of those DNA tests, where you send the DNA and they tell you what is in there?



^^oh yes I've definitely thought of DNA testing her but as I researched more it seems like they are very unreliable so I decided no to do it.  I might do it eventually just for fun though


----------



## mymeimei02

Perfect for Halloween my Stitch the Vampire Kitty


----------



## bnjj

Maggie is the absolute perfect mix of whatever she is.  Those ears are too cute!!


----------



## venetiakim

BF and puppy Bruno! he crawled up the bed and my BF didn't even notice! 

(sorry but my photoshop abilities are lame!)


----------



## bnjj

Awwwww!


----------



## Dancechika24

venetiakim said:


> View attachment 1231241
> 
> BF and puppy Bruno! he crawled up the bed and my BF didn't even notice!
> 
> (sorry but my photoshop abilities are lame!)


 
Soooo adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

venetiakim said:


> View attachment 1231241
> 
> BF and puppy Bruno! he crawled up the bed and my BF didn't even notice!
> 
> (sorry but my photoshop abilities are lame!)




Too cute!


----------



## venetiakim

I love them both! hehe


----------



## sweetfacespout

my little baby boy


----------



## venetiakim

aloha!  he's lovely!


----------



## Dancechika24

This is what happened when I tried to pack today! Caught in action! My little lovable lola wanted to come with me on vacation!


----------



## Dancechika24

And some more funny pics of her I found on my computer...
This one looks like she's in a spaceship or something!




And this is how I found her sleeping one day! Sooo cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love Lola!!


----------



## stacmck

What better place to take a bath than on Mom's laptop when she's trying to use it?


----------



## ferraritiffie

Didn't realize there was a pet section on this forum. I guess this photo goes here


----------



## Lady Stardust

*stacmck*, your kitty's like "Oh were you using this?  Too bad for you Mommy!"   This is a little hard to see but someone is too small to reach the food in the bottom of her bowl so she has to sit IN the bowl lol   Everything is bigger than baby Charlotte


----------



## Denaroo

*^ HAHAHA!!  Charlotte is hilarious!*

*Kitty on the comp *


----------



## Jeneen

Astronaut *Lola* is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## immashoesaddict

right continuing my ROFLMAO pics  


*BABY SNOW ..with really bad table manner !!! *


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Chinese Crested BUNNY ( Snow in this case ) 
*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Baby Snow is adorable!


----------



## thimp

I love this thread!

This is Lil Dude hanging out between the cushions of the sectional.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lil Dude is adorable!


----------



## stacmck

thimp said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> This is Lil Dude hanging out between the cushions of the sectional.




It's amazing how flexible cats are.


----------



## bnjj

thimp said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> This is Lil Dude hanging out between the cushions of the sectional.


 
LOL - look at how he is sitting - hilarious!


----------



## Denaroo

*^^^ little dudes back feet!!  HAHAHA :greengrin:*


----------



## urasia

Chakra bathing


----------



## magen06

Shimano is truly the sweetest thing ever (PS the BF totally named her after a fishing rob brand ) but when it comes to her toys...the killer instinct comes out!


----------



## MAGJES

shhhh....no one will find me in here.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^MAGJES-hilarious photo!!


----------



## Serenifly

it won't let me post pics with URLS


----------



## aaallabama

MAGJES said:


> shhhh....no one will find me in here.....


*ROTFL!!!* :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## frick&frack

pffffffffffffffffffffff...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!  how is that physically possible??? :lolots:



MAGJES said:


> shhhh....no one will find me in here.....


----------



## shaurin

It has been awhile since I posted in here.  Everyones pics are hilarious!  Here is a pic that makes me laugh from Charlie's birthday last year.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^shaurin-Omg..so cute, lol!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

This is my dog basically having to swim through the snow, it is so deep. We have a lot of snow here now.


----------



## ipudgybear

^ my goodness there is a lot of snow and awwww how adorable!! ^_^


----------



## magen06

More Shimano!! This is the day we brought her home. I could not believe how small she was! That's her sitting in my bf's hands.




When she got a little older, we took her out in the middle of a lake on a boat. She kept peering over the side, so I kept the leash on her just in case.




Good thing I did, because she decided to tumble over! (We wanted to wait to get a doggie life jacket until she got fully grown)




We then went on another lake trip (yeah, the bf loooooves fishing) This one cracked me up, she looks like she's saying "Grrrr...." but she never does, so who knows what she's doing? haha




And, after all of those water adventures, she needed a bath desperately! So we gave her one, and she haaaaated it 




That's her "Mama, save me!" look, but I couldn't stop laughing cause she's just so cute! Sorry for sharing all these, I couldn't resist...and trust me I have SOOOO many more!!


----------



## bnjj

More is good!!!

She's a cutie.


----------



## lolitakali

urasia said:


> Chakra bathing



Hahaha!!!


----------



## lolitakali

MAGJES said:


> shhhh....no one will find me in here.....



Awwwww this takes the cake!


----------



## lolitakali

Happi Thanks Giving Holiday all!


----------



## Dancechika24

magen06 said:


> More Shimano!! This is the day we brought her home. I could not believe how small she was! That's her sitting in my bf's hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When she got a little older, we took her out in the middle of a lake on a boat. She kept peering over the side, so I kept the leash on her just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I did, because she decided to tumble over! (We wanted to wait to get a doggie life jacket until she got fully grown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then went on another lake trip (yeah, the bf loooooves fishing) This one cracked me up, she looks like she's saying "Grrrr...." but she never does, so who knows what she's doing? haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, after all of those water adventures, she needed a bath desperately! So we gave her one, and she haaaaated it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's her "Mama, save me!" look, but I couldn't stop laughing cause she's just so cute! Sorry for sharing all these, I couldn't resist...and trust me I have SOOOO many more!!


 
OMG love all of your pics. Sooo adorable!!!


----------



## lolitakali

Kungfu Feefee "Pepper"






The "striking cobra" pose...


----------



## jen_sparro

'No mum I'm not stuck'


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Awww..what a cutie!


----------



## magen06

bnjj said:


> More is good!!!
> 
> She's a cutie.


 


Dancechika24 said:


> OMG love all of your pics. Sooo adorable!!!


 
Thank you both!! No worries, I will definitely add more of her sometime


----------



## magen06

jen_sparro said:


> 'No mum I'm not stuck'


Ohhhh how I love kittens!!! So adorable!


----------



## mrsswns

How do I post pictures on here? I tried doing it through Flickr. It didn't work


----------



## mrsswns

I give up! I've tried everything lol

I love all the other pet pictures though! So cute!


----------



## Eimii

This is what I have to deal with...  Tinkerbelle got all her toys out.. to find one! ha


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Tinkerbelle is too cute!


----------



## bnjj

LOL - I love that.  How old is she?


----------



## magen06

Lol Tinkerbelle's adorable!  That makes me think of my boyfriend and following around our dog picking up her toys...only to have her bring them back out and scatter them everywhere again two minutes later.


----------



## Eimii

*bnjj*- Tinkerbelle is 4, but she is still pretty small!


----------



## jeshika

Eimii said:


> This is what I have to deal with...  Tinkerbelle got all her toys out.. to find one! ha



*Tinkerbelle* is such a cutie!!! She has so many toys! I feel bad that Bibi only has 4 things to play with!


----------



## Daan

My cutie Beau eating the cream off my hot choclatmilk.






Apple Slaughterhouse. Chaniqua & Beau together


----------



## sweetfacespout

Daan said:


> My cutie Beau eating the cream off my hot choclatmilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Slaughterhouse. Chaniqua & Beau together


Awww they're both so cute  Love the pic where Beau is eating the cream off your hot chocolate!!!!


----------



## bnjj

Awww cute. Are those mice or rats?


----------



## Cindi

They are adorable!!! And maybe a bit spoiled??  (as they ahould be)





Daan said:


> My cutie Beau eating the cream off my hot choclatmilk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Slaughterhouse. Chaniqua & Beau together


----------



## Beriloffun

My BF sent me this pic when he got home from work one day (I was out of town visiting family)


We think he's saying: "Daddy I'm sorry! I just didn't know what to do I miss mommy so much!"


----------



## Daan

Cindi said:


> They are adorable!!! And maybe a bit spoiled??  (as they ahould be)


Haha yes, but Chaniqua is a real fatty! She eats *everything*.  So soft her belly!



bnjj said:


> Awww cute. Are those mice or rats?


Rats


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beriloffun said:


> My BF sent me this pic when he got home from work one day (I was out of town visiting family)
> 
> 
> We think he's saying: "Daddy I'm sorry! I just didn't know what to do I miss mommy so much!"




Haha, cute pic!


----------



## Prosperity

Mitchy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Mitchy is a cutie pie!


----------



## Cindi

Adorable! Is he a Ragdoll?





Prosperity said:


> Mitchy


----------



## FrankieP

Indi in flight, Dumbo style!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehehe. Up up and away...


----------



## Prosperity

Cindi said:


> Adorable! Is he a Ragdoll?




Thank you  I am not sure what breed she is. We adopted her from a rescue organization and they did not have any background papers.


----------



## jeshika

Beriloffun said:


> My BF sent me this pic when he got home from work one day (I was out of town visiting family)
> 
> 
> We think he's saying: "Daddy I'm sorry! I just didn't know what to do I miss mommy so much!"



AWWWWW, look at that face!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Whoops! SHE is adorable.  Rescues are the best kind.





Prosperity said:


> Thank you  I am not sure what breed she is. We adopted her from a rescue organization and they did not have any background papers.


----------



## lil_peanut

New one of Turbo! It's been cold out, gotta throw on his camo hoodie!






Look out for the zombie eyes, LOL.


----------



## Necromancer

^ That pic of Turbo is calling out to be macro'd.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute dog, lil_peanut.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

lil_peanut said:


> New one of Turbo! It's been cold out, gotta throw on his camo hoodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out for the zombie eyes, LOL.



There he is!  The Army's newest top secret weapon!!  Don't look straight into his eyes!!  lol!  

Very cute pic!


----------



## sandc

I have a couple that crack me up every time I see them.  We have some action shots of my cat playing with a string, although that isn't what it looks like.

Here he is singing an opera








He looks like a bear in this one.   He only has one foot on the ground.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Love the action shots..so cute!


----------



## ari

The Male sleeping as a log
Mary sitting
Mary - Drank?
a cosy place - or maybe not
Sarah _ I think it is cosy


----------



## Jeneen

^ aw your cats are adorable!


----------



## Dancechika24

ari said:


> The Male sleeping as a log
> Mary sitting
> Mary - Drank?
> a cosy place - or maybe not
> Sarah _ I think it is cosy


 
WOW...they are so beautiful! Love the pics inside the bag..so funny!


----------



## ari

Thank YOU *Dancechika24* and *Jeneen* I love them so much.  The male cat is a stray that just one day followed us at home - that was 6 years ago  since then he comes in the evening and goes out every morning. If we dont let him out hi is just meowing until we let him out  he never does number 2 at home. He has a  split personality  outside he is the boss of the neighbourhood, at home he is the little kitten.
Mary was taken by a spoiled child and when they thought she was too much they returned her in the pet shop. Sarah, the youngest one was at 4 months still in the pet shop  so my hubby took her as he thought she was very depressed there. Both Mary and Sarah are British short hair blue and have the same personality.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> The Male sleeping as a log
> Mary sitting
> Mary - Drank?
> a cosy place - or maybe not
> Sarah _ I think it is cosy




What a cutie!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

SO many cute & funny pet pics!!! I love this thread.







My brother's boxer, Hurley. (Picture was taking in Jan '09...so he's a lot bigger now, lol!)






My cat, Bandit with my chihuahua's hat on. He looks SO happy...LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LoveMyMarc-they are such cuties!


----------



## jeshika

*ari*, i  this picture!


----------



## ari

Sweetpea83, thank you!
LoveMyMarc Bandit is adorable!
jeshika, thank you - Mary was so funy when she was that little, here is another one - I'm a lady


----------



## Dancechika24

^^OMG so cute! I love her eyes, they are so big and cute!


----------



## Cranberry_84

So cute!


----------



## Necromancer

*ari*, I love your kitty pics.
*LoveMyMarc*, your brother's dog is a cutie with the glasses on. I actually LOL at the look on your cat's face. He has a look that says "you'll die in your sleep for this".


----------



## clevercat

My kitten, Colin - this photo always makes me smile. He always relaxes with his mouth hanging open. I  my boy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute!


----------



## ari

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1291078
> 
> 
> My kitten, Colin - this photo always makes me smile. He always relaxes with his mouth hanging open. I  my boy!


 

HAHAHA! so cute! my boy does that too.


----------



## candypants1100

LoveMyMarc said:


> SO many cute & funny pet pics!!! I love this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother's boxer, Hurley. (Picture was taking in Jan '09...so he's a lot bigger now, lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat, Bandit with my chihuahua's hat on. He looks SO happy...LOL!


omg this boxer pic is HYSTERICAL!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

My poor Bellis trying to find a place to sleep between her 2 chubby sisters and giving me "the look". I know she has no eyes but trust me it is still "the look".


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Aww...Cindi.

The pics just keep getting cuter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> My poor Bellis trying to find a place to sleep between her 2 chubby sisters and giving me "the look". I know she has no eyes but trust me it is still "the look".




Lol, too cute!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i bought him a vest so he won't be cold... but as soon as we put it on him, he wouldn't move or if he did walk, he walked like a drunk.  aw.  i know he's probably not used to it, but i don't think i'll be forcing jackets on him.  i mean, he has a fur coat already, right?


----------



## Cindi

He is so cute he looks like a stuffed animal.   Adorable vest. If you go to the other side of the room with a treat and call him he will get over the vest really fast. At least my dogs would. 





heart goes boOm said:


> i bought him a vest so he won't be cold... but as soon as we put it on him, he wouldn't move or if he did walk, he walked like a drunk. aw. i know he's probably not used to it, but i don't think i'll be forcing jackets on him. i mean, he has a fur coat already, right?


----------



## magen06

I took a drive the other day and couldn't resist taking Shimano along. Usually I let her sit in my lap, so I thought nothing of putting my purse in the passenger seat. While I was in the drive thru at Sonic, she was being annoying, so I put her in the other seat...where she settled in right on top of my purse! *Sigh* She is definitely a spoiled puppy!






Also, when we were putting up our tree, she was roaming around a little. I looked down and realized she was playing around with some of the pieces. The look on her face says, "I'm just trying to help!"


----------



## Cindi

She is adorable! And she pulls of the "innocent" face very well. 






magen06 said:


> I took a drive the other day and couldn't resist taking Shimano along. Usually I let her sit in my lap, so I thought nothing of putting my purse in the passenger seat. While I was in the drive thru at Sonic, she was being annoying, so I put her in the other seat...where she settled in right on top of my purse! *Sigh* She is definitely a spoiled puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when we were putting up our tree, she was roaming around a little. I looked down and realized she was playing around with some of the pieces. The look on her face says, "I'm just trying to help!"


----------



## JetSetGo!

heart goes boOm said:


> i bought him a vest so he won't be cold... but as soon as we put it on him, he wouldn't move or if he did walk, he walked like a drunk.  aw.  i know he's probably not used to it, but i don't think i'll be forcing jackets on him.  i mean, he has a fur coat already, right?



how cute is he!!!???


----------



## magen06

Cindi said:


> She is adorable! And she pulls of the "innocent" face very well.


 Lol tell me about it!  She makes it unbelievably hard to be mad at her.  If someone starts getting on to her, her ears pull back and her eyes get huge!  I always end up saying, "Oh it's ok! Come here!" and then cradle her hahaha...my friends told me I'll have a hard time disciplining when I have kids


----------



## heart goes boOm

another pic that had me CRACKING UP!!!


----------



## Cindi

He is too cute. I still think he is a stuffy and not a real dog. 





heart goes boOm said:


> another pic that had me CRACKING UP!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

these pics arew funny


----------



## kelbell35

This is definitely one of my favorite threads lol

Here is my kitten, Audrey, getting ready to try out for the Giants.  She's probably one of the best tacklers I know.

She's got that look of intimidation down pat...





And here she is after the try-outs, taking it easy...


----------



## Necromancer

^ I think Audrey is just soooo adorable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kelbell35 said:


> This is definitely one of my favorite threads lol
> 
> Here is my kitten, Audrey, getting ready to try out for the Giants.  She's probably one of the best tacklers I know.
> 
> She's got that look of intimidation down pat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is after the try-outs, taking it easy...




So precious!!


----------



## mal

^^


----------



## ImCindy

Hehe these pictures are great!


----------



## pixies

He's yawning but he looks angry! Puppy wrath!!!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehehe.


----------



## magen06

Hahaha ^^^  Oh my goodness he's adorable!!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love all the pics, they always put a smile on my face!

Don't these 2 look like they are in jail? Meet Max the dog and Abby the cat.


----------



## magen06

it'sanaddiction said:


> I love all the pics, they always put a smile on my face!
> 
> Don't these 2 look like they are in jail? Meet Max the dog and Abby the cat.


 Aww Max looks so bummed out and Abby just looks mad!  Such cuties


----------



## magen06

My best friend brought her miniature dachshund Minnie over tonight to play with Shimano. They were so wound up we had to grab onto them just to get pictures. As you can see, it wasn't easy.
Take One: Definitely not ready, certainly not looking at the camera:





Take Two: Bingo!! Both looking, wonderful picture:





Take Three: Well, guess we can only get one good picture. Minnie's looking off who-knows-where and Shimano's suddenly so tired she's yawning:


----------



## thelace

Sasha in her element! Second pic she is dancing with my daughter


----------



## Windelynn

Taking a ride in her red convertible...


----------



## Windelynn

My dog Choco poppin his collar...lol


----------



## Dancechika24

^Aww, Choco is so cute with his shirt!


----------



## tonkamama

*This is Tiffany & Tonka when they were still puppies...  look at Tiffany's reaction to Tonka's big tongue ...it brings smile to my face every time I look at this picture ... 

BTW please excuse Tiff's hairless chest, she was just a puppy now she has became a beautiful young lady.  *


----------



## kelbell35

^Lol, Tiffany's reaction is priceless... I love it!  They are both so adorable!


----------



## Cates

Bath time


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie, Cates!!


----------



## Cates

Thanks-this picture immediately became my desktop background!


----------



## Necromancer

I really love all the recent pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all for your sweet comments on my furry babies.  They are indeed priceless to me!


----------



## frick&frack

O...M...G!!!  so hysterical!!! 



Cates said:


> Bath time


----------



## aaallabama

Cates said:


> Bath time


_*^^ LOL!!! *_:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## gummyb34r5

i was camming with my puppy and this picture was taking candidly, sooo cuteee and funnny.


----------



## Necromancer

^ BooBoo is so cute.


----------



## NoelleW

Meet Roman 

Love this goofy, carefree expression:





'Squirrel!'


----------



## frick&frack

^:lolots:  he's definitely saying "SQUIRREL!" hahahahahaha


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

shaurin said:


> It has been awhile since I posted in here. Everyones pics are hilarious! Here is a pic that makes me laugh from Charlie's birthday last year.


 
*Best.  Picture.  Ever. (But of course I am partial) *


----------



## Necromancer

*Noelle*, your dobie is gorgeous. Please give Roman a pat from me.


----------



## PrettyInPink

She's ready for the blizzard!


----------



## bnjj

Hilarious pictures everyone.

I love this thread!


----------



## ebayBAGS

This thread makes me laugh out loud!


----------



## ari

PrettyInPink said:


> She's ready for the blizzard!


 lovely!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

PrettyInPink said:


> She's ready for the blizzard!




Adorable!!


----------



## missKAILI

I ran across this thread while seeking potty training tips and I love all the funny animal pictures! They really brightened my cold day. I had to share this one of my Sienna when she was a puppy. First time at the beach!


----------



## Serenifly

My baby bender doing Yoga


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, *Serenifly*, Bender's name is fitting with all the bending and stretching in yoga.
*Kaili*, I couldn't help but laugh at the look on your Sienna's face.


----------



## Serenifly

haha he is! It's actually named after Bender the Robot in Futurama lol God I love that show!


----------



## magen06

Serenifly said:


> haha he is! It's actually named after Bender the Robot in Futurama lol God I love that show!


 Oh my gosh so do I! A lot of people look at me like, "What's Futurama?" lol


----------



## magen06

We have around 16-20 inches of show outside...and Shimano loves it!


----------



## frick&frack

^that is so cute!!!  can't believe s/he will go down in the snow!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BH sent this to me this afternoon, Keiichi cheating on his mommy with his daddy when she's not home to know!


----------



## water shoes

Haha some of those are classic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Serenifly said:


> My baby bender doing Yoga




Hilarious pic!


----------



## New-New

my cat loves to lay in my drawers which are always open because i never close them because i'm quite lazy. 





here she is mad as hell after a bath. yeah, not a fan of water.


----------



## coconutsboston

Backstory on this:  I see this blue mass creeping behind my coffee table, and my heart stopped because I thought a prowler had broken in!  Then this little cute face pops out and it was the pup, who had gotten under the blanket and was walking around under it!  Will the real slim shady please stand up?


----------



## Sweetpea83

New-New said:


> my cat loves to lay in my drawers which are always open because i never close them because i'm quite lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is mad as hell after a bath. yeah, not a fan of water.




What a cutie!!


----------



## jeshika

New-New said:


> my cat loves to lay in my drawers which are always open because i never close them because i'm quite lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is mad as hell after a bath. yeah, not a fan of water.



Hahaha, my Bibi does that too. Just hangs out in the drawer.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

My two Jack Russells (dad and daughter) "smiling".


----------



## Necromancer

^ Hehe, cute.



coconutsboston said:


> Backstory on this: I see this blue mass creeping behind my coffee table, and my heart stopped because I thought a prowler had broken in! Then this little cute face pops out and it was the pup, who had gotten under the blanket and was walking around under it! Will the real slim shady please stand up?


 
This actually made me chuckle. I love the pic.


----------



## ReisKitty

wantabalenciaga said:


> my two jack russells (dad and daughter) "smiling".


 love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

wantabalenciaga said:


> My two Jack Russells (dad and daughter) "smiling".




Lol, hilarious!


----------



## nana00

wantabalenciaga said:


> My two Jack Russells (dad and daughter) "smiling".


 
Both are so cute & funny


----------



## orinoco

Coyotes? PEE on you.


----------



## MAGJES

"Winston" ...relaxing


----------



## Dancechika24

^^LOL...i LOVE Winston! So cute! My Lola sleeps the same way!


----------



## HibiscusT

Miss Kitty-
Ten years ago we heard this little cat crying in our back yard. We brought her inside and found her something to eat and this is were she ended up. I didn't have the heart to wake her up and put her back outside. We weren't going to keep her because my husband is allergic, but I just couldn't let her go. Now she pretty much rules the house.


----------



## aaallabama

HibiscusT said:


> Miss Kitty-
> Ten years ago we heard this little cat crying in our back yard. We brought her inside and found her something to eat and this is were she ended up. I didn't have the heart to wake her up and put her back outside. We weren't going to keep her because my husband is allergic, but I just couldn't let her go. Now she pretty much rules the house.







*^^ awe, such a sweet story!!! *


----------



## MAGJES

^^^That is awesome!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> "Winston" ...relaxing




Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

HibiscusT said:


> Miss Kitty-
> Ten years ago we heard this little cat crying in our back yard. We brought her inside and found her something to eat and this is were she ended up. I didn't have the heart to wake her up and put her back outside. We weren't going to keep her because my husband is allergic, but I just couldn't let her go. Now she pretty much rules the house.




What a great story!


----------



## Necromancer

*HibiscusT*, what a lovely story. I absolutely love that pic of her.


----------



## MAGJES

Love the way my "Winston" sleeps on his back.


----------



## ReisKitty

WINSTON! What a fluffy-poo! How cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Winston is a cutie pie!


----------



## Dancechika24

I wish Winston and Lola could meet lol. They have so much in common!


----------



## kmh1190

My Chi Akemi after she got into my yarn basket.  She looks so guilty.  Yarn basket has since been moved.


----------



## MAGJES

^^^So cute!




Dancechika24 said:


> I wish Winston and Lola could meet lol. They have so much in common!


 

I'm sure Winston would LOVE Lola!


----------



## magen06

Background: DBF has had a cat, Pinkie since before he knew me.  She is not the most friendly character.  In July, we got Shimano, our dog.  She is overly friendly and Pinkie gets tired of her very quickly.  This video makes me laugh out loud every time I go back and look at it.  Sorry for the quality, it was on my phone.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Omg..that is cute and funny! Great video!


----------



## miu miu1

We found our dog Pauly sleeping like this...


----------



## magen06

Thanks *Dancechika24*!  And you can totally tell Pinkie secretly loves Shimano.  She's always flicking her tail like that around her trying to get her to play 
And *miu miu1*, that's too adorable!  Dogs find such strange ways to sleep!


----------



## megt10

kmh1190 said:


> My Chi Akemi after she got into my yarn basket. She looks so guilty. Yarn basket has since been moved.


 OMG that is sooo cute.


----------



## mymeimei02

Here is my MeiMei


----------



## megt10

Here is a picture of my papillon Nick when he was a puppy. When he would get hungry he would bring the cats bowl to me and drop it at my feet. He couldn't lift his own but he certainly got his point across.


----------



## queennadine

kmh1190 said:


> My Chi Akemi after she got into my yarn basket.  She looks so guilty.  Yarn basket has since been moved.



OMG


----------



## queennadine

Cleo wanted to try on my veil yesterday...and then she grabbed my bouquet.
I think she makes a beautiful bride!


----------



## megt10

mymeimei02 said:


> Here is my MeiMei


 What an adorable face!


----------



## megt10

I got this action shot yesterday of my cat Samantha helping me put away the groceries.


----------



## RaeRae09

This is my baby budgie Boscorelli sitting on my head. 

I  that little dude.


----------



## megt10

RaeRae09 said:


> This is my baby budgie Boscorelli sitting on my head.
> 
> I  that little dude.


 Awwww... What a cutie.


----------



## Necromancer

*Rae*, I love Budgies. Boscorelli is a cutie. How old is he?
*meg*, I LOL @ the pic of your Samantha "helping" with the groceries.


----------



## RaeRae09

*Necromancer*, he's about 9 weeks old. He jabbers, so I think I'll get him to say a few words soon; he can wolf whistle fairly well and he mimics the beep that my security system makes when the door opens. Ha.


----------



## Cindi

My poor Bellis...Her sister Maggie sat her fat behind right on top of her. Still she sits there smiling and as happy as can be. I just love these little girls.


----------



## Necromancer

^ Ha, that happens a lot at my place too.
*Rae*, how funny. Budgies are delightful...and smart. I hope your boy starts talking soon.


----------



## domates

meet sherbet!!!


----------



## Cindi

Sherbet is adorable! A couple of mine also sit that way. Cracks me up every time. 





domates said:


> meet sherbet!!!
> 
> View attachment 1348990


----------



## stacmck

domates said:


> meet sherbet!!!
> 
> View attachment 1348990


----------



## kmh1190

megt10 said:


> I got this action shot yesterday of my cat Samantha helping me put away the groceries.


 
Go Samantha!


----------



## sweetfacespout

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture of my papillon Nick when he was a puppy. When he would get hungry he would bring the cats bowl to me and drop it at my feet. He couldn't lift his own but he certainly got his point across.


soo cute, i love papillons


----------



## megt10

sweetfacespout said:


> soo cute, i love papillons


 Thanks, they are my favorite breed and he is my heart dog. Here is a pic of Nick getting a bath.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ He looks angry!


----------



## Sweetpea83

domates said:


> meet sherbet!!!
> 
> View attachment 1348990




Lol, nice!


----------



## DB4me

This is an old pic of my Amstaff, Shaka. It was taken when he was approx. 12 weeks old.  My husband woke me up one morning in hysterics, and told me to look at the crate.  This is what we found - he was fast asleep.........


----------



## Cindi

Such cute baby teef.  






DB4me said:


> This is an old pic of my Amstaff, Shaka. It was taken when he was approx. 12 weeks old. My husband woke me up one morning in hysterics, and told me to look at the crate. This is what we found - he was fast asleep.........


----------



## chanel*liz

This is my little shih tzu Valerie  I love her!!


----------



## Dancechika24

^^Aww what a cutie! And beautiful view!


----------



## xoxojennyxoxo

yuki
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b382/JennyKieu/09d662ca.jpg


----------



## Haute Couturess

KittyBag said:


> These are great photos! I am laughing so hard here! I had to add a couple.
> View attachment 427798
> View attachment 427799
> View attachment 427800
> View attachment 427801


 
I love this dog!! he's soooo cute.


----------



## magen06

Hmm who is Pinkie hiding from?





That darn dog!!


----------



## magen06

DB4me said:


> This is an old pic of my Amstaff, Shaka. It was taken when he was approx. 12 weeks old. My husband woke me up one morning in hysterics, and told me to look at the crate. This is what we found - he was fast asleep.........


 Hehe so funny, my dog used to fall asleep with her head on the door, too


----------



## megt10

Bath day for Beau.


----------



## FreshLilies

*magen06*- hahah look at that glare!

*megt10*- Nice action shot!


----------



## jeshika

magen!!!!

Pinkie is probably thinking, "Finally. Away from that infernal canine. He'll never find me here!"

2nd pic: "Or not."


----------



## magen06

megt10 said:


> Thanks, they are my favorite breed and he is my heart dog. Here is a pic of Nick getting a bath.


 Oh I just love bath pictures!!  Adorable


----------



## magen06

jeshika said:


> magen!!!!
> 
> Pinkie is probably thinking, "Finally. Away from that infernal canine. He'll never find me here!"
> 
> 2nd pic: "Or not."


 Sad thing is Shimano watched her jump in the box...then spent the next five minutes trying to find her everywhere else! But I still call her my smart little puppy


----------



## Mia Bella

Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.








Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!






*I love our silly doxie girls!!*


----------



## Irishgal

Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*




Okay these are hysterical. Do your girls get up everyday and think "what zany, silly things can we do today"?


----------



## Mia Bella

Irishgal said:


> Okay these are hysterical. Do your girls get up everyday and think "what zany, silly things can we do today"?



 I'm sure they both have a little diaries hidden somewhere scribbled all over with crayons. And in one of those diaries is "Trip Mom while she's going down the stairs. Will be HILARIOUS." 



Seriously though, this place is like Pee Wee's Playhouse on the regular.


----------



## Cindi

OMG! Your girls are too funny. 






Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*


----------



## megt10

Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*


 They are soooo cute!


----------



## frick&frack

HYSTERICAL!!!!! :lolots:

I swear, the underdog towel thing is the cutest I've seen in ages 




Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*


----------



## Mia Bella

Cindi said:


> OMG! Your girls are too funny.





megt10 said:


> They are soooo cute!





frick&frack said:


> HYSTERICAL!!!!! :lolots:
> 
> I swear, the underdog towel thing is the cutest I've seen in ages



Thanks ladies! I'm so glad my girls were able to give you a chuckle.


----------



## magen06

Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*


 Oh man! Had to show the boyfriend cause he wants a doxie so bad.  We both got a good laugh, such fun!


----------



## Mia Bella

magen06 said:


> Oh man! Had to show the boyfriend cause he wants a doxie so bad.  We both got a good laugh, such fun!



Hehe. You should get a dachshund! Your house will never be boring...there's always something going on with them. They're comical, sweet and super smart. They're like little goofy people and they are such lovers.


----------



## magen06

Mia Bella said:


> Hehe. You should get a dachshund! Your house will never be boring...there's always something going on with them. They're comical, sweet and super smart. They're like little goofy people and they are such lovers.


 His parents have two mini dachshunds and they rile my dog up so much! We've been away for a couple days and left our dog with them.  We got a picture a couple hours after dropping her off with both Shimano (our mini aussie) and Boo (Their puppy dachshund) sacked out on the floor already lol.  I'm not sure I could handle my spaz of a dog with any other dogs haha


----------



## coconutsboston

I have titled this picture "Boston Terrorism".  Scarlett is very pleased with her doggie destruction.


----------



## megt10

coconutsboston said:


> I have titled this picture "Boston Terrorism". Scarlett is very pleased with her doggie destruction.


 Awww..Too cute!


----------



## JessieRose

coconutsboston said:


> I have titled this picture "Boston Terrorism".  Scarlett is very pleased with her doggie destruction.



OMG!! Hilarious!! I love those dogs. My friend has 2 and they have a lot of energy and jump SO high, like little circus dogs!


----------



## JessieRose

OMG! Your dogs are hilarious!! Love the cape.





Mia Bella said:


> Emma somehow managed to wiggle through a looped thread in her towel and wore it for like, 10 minutes. As a cape. Like Underdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jolie burrowed into DH's hoodie and got stuck in the sleeve. This was the *second* time she did it within the same day. We had to pull her out both times. She looks like a sausage that's about to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love our silly doxie girls!!*


----------



## magen06

Shimano with her friend Lady::






"My what a big nose you have!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, cute pic, magen!


----------



## ChinkeeBunnee

this is actually my boyfriends dog but its funny because before i could snap a photo of her being caught sleeping on him, she woke up and gave me this look. shes big and heavy haha. i couldnt believe he just slept like that.


----------



## thelace

Sasha was _desperate _to get her teeth into that skanky fish we found on the beach


----------



## irishlass1029

Love Sasha!!! (Love that "licking her chops" pic!)

And that pic in your siggy is my favorite!  What a sweet face!


----------



## *Heather*




----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## gwendolen

Big stretch


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Heather* said:


>


 
*HA!  Best picture ever!!!  Mans best friend indeed!!!*


----------



## Sweetpea83

gwendolen said:


> Big stretch



What a cutie!!


----------



## *Heather*

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *HA! Best picture ever!!! Mans best friend indeed!!!*


 


LOL...she's not too happy about having to sit in that filthy truck.


----------



## Nolia

My cat, Harley.  Sleeps like a weirdo...


----------



## thelace

irishlass1029 said:


> Love Sasha!!! (Love that "licking her chops" pic!)
> 
> And that pic in your siggy is my favorite!  What a sweet face!



Aw thanks irishlass. She is the biggest baby, yet a scary monster if anyone knocks on the door


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nolia said:


> My cat, Harley.  Sleeps like a weirdo...




Haha, what a cutie..


----------



## jeshika

gwendolen said:


> Big stretch



hahaha love the startled look on your kitty's face!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

All of these pictures are so cute, thanks for posting!


----------



## thelace

My daughter got locked out today. Whilst she waited for the locksmith to rescue her, Sasha kept her company...through the letterbox


----------



## Ride

thelace said:


> My daughter got locked out today. Whilst she waited for the locksmith to rescue her, Sasha kept her company...through the letterbox


 
Awww!


----------



## thelace

Ride said:


> Awww!



My daughter sent me that photo whilst I was having tea in a cafe. I actually _laughed out loud_ when it came through on my phone


----------



## frick&frack

awwwwwww...what a sweet little angel!!!!!!!!!! 



thelace said:


> My daughter got locked out today. Whilst she waited for the locksmith to rescue her, Sasha kept her company...through the letterbox


----------



## Sweetpea83

thelace said:


> My daughter got locked out today. Whilst she waited for the locksmith to rescue her, Sasha kept her company...through the letterbox




Cute!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'll hold your hand... it will be ok 

LOL!


----------



## jeshika

*thelace*, sasha is such a sweetheart!


----------



## coconutsboston

Aww Sasha is such a nice doggie!


----------



## frick&frack

that's the PERFECT caption!!! 


bunnymasseuse said:


> I'll hold your hand... it will be ok
> 
> LOL!


----------



## thelace

Thanks chaps! It's lovely when other people get the same kick out of your own dog's little personalities


----------



## thelace

Posted in the Animals Videos thread too, but thought you might like to see it here:

Sasha being teased by squeaky ball


----------



## irishlass1029

That is one adorable dog you have there *thelace*! I love German Shepherds!






And the tongue with the sqeaky ball!


----------



## irishlass1029

This is priceless!






And *Nolia*!  ROFL @ your kitteh!  I have 2 dogs and one of them would NOT tolerate a kitty or I'd probably have one by now just for the amusement value!  The other one, Murphy, is "that dog" - you know the one...lovable lump that sleeps a lot that's always photographed letting a cat sleep on him.  But The Twinkster?  Not so much.  If it fits in a bread box, it's prey.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Spoiled little Nefertiti!


----------



## Myrkur

Okay photo spam


----------



## Myrkur

About the last photo.. my dog LOOOOOVES pancakes hahah so that explains


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay, Mykur, THAT dog should be famous!  SO cute!!!  What's his name?


----------



## irishlass1029

Thegoreprincess - so sweet of Nefertiti to keep you company this morning!


----------



## heart goes boOm

Myrkur said:


> Okay photo spam



aw i remember your post from shibainuforum.com  my boyfriend wanted a black and tan shiba, but i wanted red.  ;P  your pictures made me wonder if i can dye my puppy!  (joke, joke, i love my red puppy!)


----------



## Myrkur

irishlass1029 said:


> Okay, Mykur, THAT dog should be famous!  SO cute!!!  What's his name?



Haha  his name is Kenta!


----------



## Myrkur

heart goes boOm said:


> aw i remember your post from shibainuforum.com  my boyfriend wanted a black and tan shiba, but i wanted red.  ;P  your pictures made me wonder if i can dye my puppy!  (joke, joke, i love my red puppy!)



I thought you'd be on there after seeing your post in the alike topic  i wanted a red one as well but i love him anyway


----------



## thelace

Peek-a-boo, I see you


----------



## heffalump

I came back to the couch and he took over the remote! No lie!


----------



## thelace

Lol heffalump, that is brilliant!

What breed is he? Gorgeous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

heffalump said:


> I came back to the couch and he took over the remote! No lie!




Cute!


----------



## heffalump

Thanks thelace! I think he's a retriever, boxer, sharpei mix. I say think because I adopted him from the animal shelter when he was a puppy and they weren't really sure what he was. He also looked really different from his brother which confused me even more!

Thanks sweetpea!


----------



## nypnay




----------



## Kohberries

/Users/Main/Desktop/Screen shot 2011-06-18 at PM 01.21.45.png


----------



## Kohberries

how do post picture ?? help


----------



## *Heather*

nypnay said:


>


----------



## Denaroo

*HAHAHAHA! 
* 






nypnay said:


>


----------



## heart goes boOm

nypnay said:


>



Hahahahahahahha I love it!!!  How is he doing nypnay?


----------



## nypnay

heart goes boOm said:


> Hahahahahahahha I love it!!!  How is he doing nypnay?



haha! he's great! still teething probably worse than before I would say. I'm thinking he's in pain from all those teeth growing and falling out. Everytime I check his mouth, I find one tooth missing!


----------



## frick&frack

so cute!!!


nypnay said:


>


----------



## thelace

nypnay said:


>



Worth seeing again - hilarious!


----------



## komu

Missy sleeping in one of my 'shroom slippers.


----------



## bnjj

I can't say I'm a big fan of rats, but that is a cute pic.


----------



## jeshika

Beebs doing kitty aerobics/acrobatics


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Bibi!


----------



## kohl_mascara

jeshika said:


> Beebs doing kitty aerobics/acrobatics



OMG that is too cute!!

This is a pic of DF squishing QQ's head fur around her cute bear face:


----------



## jeshika

kohl_mascara said:


> OMG that is too cute!!
> 
> This is a pic of DF squishing QQ's head fur around her cute bear face:



AHHHH, QQ is adorable! 



Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Bibi!



thanks *kohl* and *Sweetpea*! Bibi is such a weirdo sometimes!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Here's one of Charlotte that just makes me giggle bc of her crazy fur! lol She reminds me of a mad scientist


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She has punk rocker hair.


----------



## stacmck

Caught Middy in the middle of a yawn.


----------



## bnjj

Middy


----------



## Pikapaw

This is Maggie Mae and her Ceramic buddy!


----------



## Pikapaw

This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dancechika24

^^OMG loL!!! That is one of the funniest and cutest pic ive ever seen!


----------



## Pikapaw

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^OMG loL!!! That is one of the funniest and cutest pic ive ever seen!


Thanks! Yes, Maggie has taken some priceless pictures over the years....lol


----------



## Cates

Pikapaw said:


> This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.



OMG that is ridiculous!  Maggie May is so cute


----------



## Pikapaw

Cates said:


> OMG that is ridiculous!  Maggie May is so cute


Lol...yes Maggie is a piece of work...I see you have a sweet pug also? Beautiful Avatar.


----------



## stacmck

Pikapaw said:


> This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.



 Too funny!


----------



## Denaroo

Pikapaw said:


> This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.


 

*HAHAHAHAHA!!! Frigging hilarious Maggie May!! :greengrin:*

*I love her she is so funny!*


----------



## MulberryKate

Here's my 2 year old cock-a-tzu attempting to drive my fiance's car!


----------



## Pikapaw

lol....that's too cute!  He looks so confident!


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## Denaroo

*Omg Shamy is that ever cute!! *

*My grandpa raises german shepards and they are man eating, snarling, tooth baring, tear you apart in a second dogs and I cant believe this picture - so funny!  (his dogs are I mean)*

*I bet the kitten is the boss too *




shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1440824


----------



## shamrock0421

This picture pretty much sums up my dogs heart.
This was only a couple of days after I brought the little tiny Kitty home.
Sparky took care of him and protected him and now Kitty thinks Sparky is his Mommy.

And, you are SO right, Kitty is the boss.

I rescued him from a shelter about 6 years ago.  He was 7 years old at the time and about 48 hours away from being euthanized.

This dog is the most beautiful soul I have ever known.
He has taught me much that no person could ever have taught me.



Denaroo said:


> *Omg Shamy is that ever cute!! *
> 
> *My grandpa raises german shepards and they are man eating, snarling, tooth baring, tear you apart in a second dogs and I cant believe this picture - so funny!  (his dogs are I mean)*
> 
> *I bet the kitten is the boss too *


----------



## shamrock0421




----------



## Denaroo

*That is such an incredibley fantastic story Shamrock    I love when people rescue animals and I think your Sparky knew he wasnt long for the world. Animals are amazing and I too learn more from my cat, Jim than I do from alot of people. They have no alterior motives (ok Jim does sometimes) and they are true hearts with no conditions.*
*I love your story and Sparky and his kitten *

*My kitty was diagnosed with cancer in March - a rare cancer for cats that is very aggressive.... I was devastated. The specialist in the US said to my vet there was no way he was alive with the levels he had and he wouldnt live another week. We couldnt find a place to make his treatment drugs up as the cancer is so uncommon and it took another 3 weeks for the drug to come, 3 days prior to the drug arriving he crashed and I had to carry him to his litter he was so bad ....not only did he make it he is alive and kicking today and  has 100% completely normal levels and is mousing and suntanning and carousing at night. His cancer will eventually become resistant and there will be nothing we can do but I owed it to him to see if we could save him as he has done so much for me - he is awesome and it was a complete fluke we found the cancer... one hour after his first med he was my old cat again and he has never resisted his treatment or giving blood when he has too - I think they know when we are helping them. They are so much smarter than people.*



shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1440900


----------



## shamrock0421

This is one of the cutest most hysterical pictures I've ever seen.
I am not surprised it made a calendar!
What a cutie!


Pikapaw said:


> This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.


----------



## shamrock0421

By the look on his face, if his leg could reach the gas/brake - he WOULD drive the car!
SO CUTE!


MulberryKate said:


> Here's my 2 year old cock-a-tzu attempting to drive my fiance's car!


----------



## MulberryKate

shamrock0421 said:


> By the look on his face, if his leg could reach the gas/brake - he WOULD drive the car!
> SO CUTE!



Haha, he definitely would... that isn't the only picture I have of him doing that either. Worrying really!


----------



## MulberryKate

shamrock0421 said:


> View attachment 1440824



That is such an adorable picture! So sweet that they're comfortable enough to do that.


----------



## AstaK.

Other than furry pets can make you smile, lol.

Here are my two pythons about a year ago. Other one as real teenspirit and other one just about to hatch.
Thay are so independent and full of will that it allways makes me smile


----------



## Necromancer

^ I like them. It must be interesting watching them hatch.


----------



## AstaK.

Yes I bet it is, Im planning to see it after little miss pretty grows up, from her start I only have this precious picture, can u imagine, she was actually born in Lappland, LOL!
I tried to be hard, but after taking these to for pets, its been little hard to want snakeskin accesories...Have only one little clutch left and not a single pair of shoes..
But when that male is on my hands, Im actually more beautiful than with any handbag Ive ever had.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok, so I am totally going to blow this thread up with all my pics, lol. I think everything thing my babies do (including my friends pets) are hilarious. So here are a few for now.

The two cocker spaniels are mine. The other two are my neighbors. Big - the one being trampled on is the biggest baby, haha.






I like how Big is on the top of the couch.






This is just to darn sweet






More to follow off to take the :doggie::doggie: for a walk.


----------



## frick&frack

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ok, so I am totally going to blow this thread up with all my pics, lol. I think everything thing my babies do (including my friends pets) are hilarious. So here are a few for now.
> 
> The two cocker spaniels are mine. The other two are my neighbors. Big - the one being trampled on is the biggest baby, haha.
> 
> I like how Big is on the top of the couch.
> 
> This is just to darn sweet
> 
> More to follow off to take the :doggie::doggie: for a walk.



SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  love the labbies & the cockers playing together!  Big is hysterical on top of the couch, & your little ones are sweet looking down (while snoozing) from the top step!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

frick&frack said:


> SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  love the labbies & the cockers playing together!  Big is hysterical on top of the couch, & your little ones are sweet looking down (while snoozing) from the top step!



Haha, thanks Frick. I am about to post a whole bunch more when they finish downloading.

I am surprised I haven't visited this subforum before. If I am having the blues I know where to come.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AstaK. said:


> Other than furry pets can make you smile, lol.
> 
> Here are my two pythons about a year ago. Other one as real teenspirit and other one just about to hatch.
> Thay are so independent and full of will that it allways makes me smile
> 
> Whoa, too cool!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Pikapaw said:


> This is Maggie May on her Birthday...lol! This pic actually made the Pugalug Rescue Calendar a couple of years ago.



This pic is the absolute best! I love how whatever Maggie is eating is dripping out.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ok so are some more. I'm not going in chronological order so some will show them as babies and some will more current.

Here are some that will hopefully make you all laugh a little today:

My biggest furbaby - DH wearing a bunny hat






Sunny - she's such a stinker, lol






Butters - give her any kind of bowl as she's in it






Sunny too






Who says cat and dogs don't get along?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

some more...

Charlie and Oliver... so effing cute!






Add a little water and see what you get - Butters






Oliver looking out the patio door from the couch waiting for his friends to come






another one... what a ham. He's so sexxay, he


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

snow days












Charlie and Oliver were horsing around and I caught this on fime






Charlie - such a baby






Butters is feeling a little cornered






Oliver as a puppy






Playing in the sun






Just look at the size of Butters compared to a puppy Oliver


----------



## frick&frack

^ DH is my FAVORITE!!!  butters looks like a snuggler, & your boys are just too adorable............oliver is too sexy for his couch 

ahhhhh...love the snow pics.  dogs + snow = endless fun!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Charlie and Big - who's gonna win?





What's Charlie barking at?






Ahh none other than Butters






Charlie as the eighth reindeer 






And Nala - my aunts weenie... look at her leg warmers!!!






Not lol but a gorgy peacock at a resort in Dominican Republic






In all his glory


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

frick&frack said:


> ^ DH is my FAVORITE!!!  butters looks like a snuggler, & your boys are just too adorable............oliver is too sexy for his couch
> 
> ahhhhh...love the snow pics.  dogs + snow = endless fun!!!



Thanks frick. They are all characters. Sometimes I need a day off, haha.

And the snow...omg he gets so much snow on him that he can barely walk. I have to dip him in a warm bath each time to melt the snow.


----------



## frick&frack

Alex Spoils Me said:


> And Nala - my aunts weenie... look at her leg warmers!!!
> 
> 
> Not lol but a gorgy peacock at a resort in Dominican Republic
> 
> In all his glory



:lolots:  that pic of nala is hysterical!!!

the peacock is so beautiful.  love their feathers!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Cats and round things, smdh, This is Loki - Sunnies sister






What are you gonna do?!?!? Sunny looks like 10 lbs of sugar in a 5 lb bag, lol






King Charles a few Halloweens ago - my favorite day of the year!!!






and... oh,  nevermind... Butters






Charlie - pissed off


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Needless to say anything the cats are in either gets thrown out or never used again. Well except for the sink and the planter, haha


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Staying warm during a winters' day






Din din... look at how small Butters is.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Frog the sneak - she's Butter's half sister. 






She's mocking me






DH is a b*tch magnet






Froggy when she was a baby






Look how little Frog is






Loki looking sessay


----------



## frick&frack

:lolots: :lolots: :lolots: frog mocking you & charlie in the cone of shame


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thanks frick for being such a great audience


----------



## frick&frack

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Thanks frick for being such a great audience


^thank YOU for giving me a good laugh


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

frick&frack said:


> ^thank YOU for giving me a good laugh



My pleasure. I will post some more tomorrow. We clearly don't have kids of the human kind as we are very consumed with our petit petting zoo.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

My dog Toby all tuckered out after a long walk earlier today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alex-lol, great pics..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Sweetpea83 said:


> Alex-lol, great pics..thanks for sharing!



Thanks Sweetpea. Yep, I love to snap pics of my furbabies that's for sure.


----------



## AstaK.

Nice pics! My favourite was defenetly Oliver sleeping his tongue out, he looked like little prince. so sweet!
That peacock was a looker too, thanks for shearing!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

AstaK. said:


> Nice pics! My favourite was defenetly Oliver sleeping his tongue out, he looked like little prince. so sweet!
> That peacock was a looker too, thanks for shearing!



Thanks, AstaK. Oh my boys are definitely my little princes. I hated watching them grow cause they were the most cutest puppies EVER!


----------



## thegoreprincess

I got a package in the mail yesterday & my cat decided to help me out with it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute kitty!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, what a cutie.


----------



## gsmom

"i can haz mani?"


----------



## Coach+Louislove

"I know you have a sugar cube for me!"


----------



## manditex

Every time Romeo lays down, his position is straight on his back, then he expects belly rubs.  In the 2nd pic we put a tank on him.


----------



## bnjj

Coach+Louislove said:


> "I know you have a sugar cube for me!"


 
I love horses noses.  They are so soft.

I didn't know horses liked peppermints until I saw it on TV recently.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

*bnjj* They are really soft and velvet-y feeling. Snapple loves mints! Her former owners named her Snapple because apparently she really likes the iced tea. I've never given her any, however. 

I went downstairs the other day and found my dog, Toby sleeping like this.. 










And then he was sleeping at the top of the stairs


----------



## coconutsboston

LOL I have nothing to contribute but a mental image.  Nosy terrorist Scar decided to plunge her head into an empty La Croix box and get it stuck.  I couldn't get it loose because I was laughing too hard.  By the time I got my camera ready, she'd banged into enough things that she got herself loose.


----------



## CobaltBlu

being a horse is exhausting....












but apparenly fun, too!


----------



## gsmom

oh, cobalt. that looks just downright torturous.


----------



## Tiffany123

Cant believe I have only JUST discovered this thread!! This had made my day. Will post some pics of bird and cat playing when I figure out how to post pics haha


----------



## Jeneen

*Alexspoilsme* and *Coach+Louie*

You guys have such cute babies! Such funny little faces and mannerisms.


----------



## Cindi

They are adorable. A smiling horse, love it!  






CobaltBlu said:


> being a horse is exhausting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but apparenly fun, too!


----------



## frick&frack

Coach+Louislove said:


> "I know you have a sugar cube for me!"


^I want to kiss his/her nose!  & that landscape behind...just beautiful.




manditex said:


> Every time Romeo lays down, his position is straight on his back, then he expects belly rubs.  In the 2nd pic we put a tank on him.


^what dog?  I'm totally distracted by your CUTE KIDS!




Coach+Louislove said:


> I went downstairs the other day and found my dog, Toby sleeping like this..


^lol...mine do the same thing!




CobaltBlu said:


> being a horse is exhausting....
> 
> but apparenly fun, too!


^do you think animals get together & discuss this?  because my dogs think life is exhausting too.  although they just eat, sleep, & occasionally bark at stuff...

the horsey dream smile is so sweet!


----------



## Cindi

Artemis is practicing for the "Longest Cat Contest. LOL  Yes that is a yard stick, as in 3 FEET.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Áurea is doing the Planking Thingy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^its_a_keeper-haha cute pic!!


----------



## Dancechika24

its_a_keeper said:


> Áurea is doing the Planking Thingy


 
LOL LOL..that's hilarious! I am literally doing this right now -->  Does she do owling too??


----------



## Cindi

That is too funny! Another contestant in the Longest Cat Competition. 




its_a_keeper said:


> Áurea is doing the Planking Thingy


----------



## Nat

its_a_keeper said:


> Áurea is doing the Planking Thingy



Hilarious!!!


----------



## CookieLady

Posted this in the Pug Club but thought it was a worthy addition here. DBF snapped Miss Reggie mid-flight pulling the most hilarious face. It looks like hitmen are chasing her across the park.


----------



## its_a_keeper

CookieLady said:


> Posted this in the Pug Club but thought it was a worthy addition here. DBF snapped Miss Reggie mid-flight pulling the most hilarious face. It looks like hitmen are chasing her across the park.



*lol* so cute the little missy! Love it!



Sweetpea83 said:


> ^its_a_keeper-haha cute pic!!





Dancechika24 said:


> LOL LOL..that's hilarious! I am literally doing this right now -->  Does she do owling too??





Cindi said:


> That is too funny! Another contestant in the Longest Cat Competition.





Nat said:


> Hilarious!!!



hihi thanky for the nice words! We will try owling next!


----------



## thelace

My daughter made this looky-likey comparison. My dog Sasha vs Flotsum from The Little Mermaid:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

thelace said:


> My daughter made this looky-likey comparison. My dog Sasha vs Flotsum from The Little Mermaid:



_*lol*_


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel deep in thought as she has a clean up.....


----------



## bnjj

Awww, Maia.


----------



## MAGJES

Lovin' a paper bag






Best friends - Hold stillzz 





Help


----------



## oceansportrait

thegoreprincess said:


> I got a package in the mail yesterday & my cat decided to help me out with it!


 
^So funny! My dog's the same way. She's probably the only one who's JUST as excited when I get packages (she's also equally excited when I wear new clothes I've purchased XD)


----------



## its_a_keeper

MAGJES said:


> Best friends - Hold stillzz



*lol* love that one!


----------



## Jeneen

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel deep in thought as she has a clean up.....
> 
> View attachment 1475474


 
awwww!



thelace said:


> My daughter made this looky-likey comparison. My dog Sasha vs Flotsum from The Little Mermaid:


 
Hilarious!



CookieLady said:


> Posted this in the Pug Club but thought it was a worthy addition here. DBF snapped Miss Reggie mid-flight pulling the most hilarious face. It looks like hitmen are chasing her across the park.


 
The face - so awesome!



MAGJES said:


> Lovin' a paper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends - Hold stillzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help


 

Aww cute little smoooshy face!


----------



## Jeneen

funny tongue picture post-haircut!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

MAGJES said:


> Lovin' a paper bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best friends - Hold stillzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help




What a darling kitty!


----------



## Cindi

I didn't want to start a new thread but I thought this Simon's Cat drawing is funny. 


http://www.simonscat.com/Blog/2011-09-12/Welcome-Home/


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread but I thought this Simon's Cat drawing is funny.
> 
> 
> http://www.simonscat.com/Blog/2011-09-12/Welcome-Home/




_lol!_ I love Simons Cat! I even got some mugs with that cat on them!

My fav one is the video about Simons cat and that christmas tree!!!
So funny!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I just found that Pic






was just taken right b4 the party started


----------



## Cindi

I love that Christmas one. I think my favorite is The Box.






its_a_keeper said:


> _lol!_ I love Simons Cat! I even got some mugs with that cat on them!
> 
> My fav one is the video about Simons cat and that christmas tree!!!
> So funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


> I just found that Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just taken right b4 the party started



Lol, hilarious!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Hahaha...drunk


----------



## Jennifer_C

This is the first time I've seen this thread.  The pictures are SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, hilarious!


 


LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> Hahaha...drunk


 
jep


----------



## beautyinlaw

My papillon Remy makes me LOL on a daily basis. 
Here he is sleeping, notice his front legs are rigid and lifted off the couch...I call this his "sleep pilates" pose. 






He is also a vicious hunter when it comes to squeaky toys. 





Here he is posing regally at my parent's house when we went to visit one day. 





Lastly, here he is asleep while "helping" me put together an ikea bookshelf.


----------



## megt10

beautyinlaw said:


> My papillon Remy makes me LOL on a daily basis.
> Here he is sleeping, notice his front legs are rigid and lifted off the couch...I call this his "sleep pilates" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is also a vicious hunter when it comes to squeaky toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is posing regally at my parent's house when we went to visit one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here he is asleep while "helping" me put together an ikea bookshelf.


 OMG too cute. My pap sleeps on the back of the couch too. He alternates with the cats. It is great to see another pap lover on here. My Nicholas will be turning 9 tomorrow and there hasn't been a day that he hasn't made me smile and laugh. They are just the greatest dogs.


----------



## beautyinlaw

megt10 said:


> OMG too cute. My pap sleeps on the back of the couch too. He alternates with the cats. It is great to see another pap lover on here. My Nicholas will be turning 9 tomorrow and there hasn't been a day that he hasn't made me smile and laugh. They are just the greatest dogs.


Pap owners/lovers seem to be far and few between! I'm glad there's another one on here too! Remy is only a year and a half. His antics are a constant source of joy, but I do have to say that I'm happy he's slowing down and getting out of his puppy phase...now I can ALMOST keep up with the little monster.


----------



## megt10

Ok here are more pics of my Nick. The first is ready to go out and play ball, the second is playing ball and the third is resting from playing ball. Notice a theme?


----------



## megt10

beautyinlaw said:


> Pap owners/lovers seem to be far and few between! I'm glad there's another one on here too! Remy is only a year and a half. His antics are a constant source of joy, but I do have to say that I'm happy he's slowing down and getting out of his puppy phase...now I can ALMOST keep up with the little monster.


 Yeah I know what you mean. It gets better but Nick is still all about the ball. He always has been from the day I brought him home. He won't rest until you have spent at least 15 minutes throwing the ball for him. If it goes under the couch he sticks his nose under and doesn't move until someone has retrieved it. It doesn't matter that he has 5 other balls lying around.


----------



## PooPurse

Our kitty Luna hitching a ride...  Also, the opposable thumb comes in handy when making sandwiches and holding pizza.  

_*edited*_

Maybe I'm too new to add pics!  If you want to see, have a look here:  http://www.poopurse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Luna.jpg


----------



## beautyinlaw

megt10 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. It gets better but Nick is still all about the ball. He always has been from the day I brought him home. He won't rest until you have spent at least 15 minutes throwing the ball for him. If it goes under the couch he sticks his nose under and doesn't move until someone has retrieved it. It doesn't matter that he has 5 other balls lying around.



Nick is adorable! I'm such a sucker for red/white paps! Remy loves playing endless fetch too...with a ball, frisbee or his kong. Does Nick catch things in mid-air or does he grab them off the ground?


----------



## megt10

beautyinlaw said:


> Nick is adorable! I'm such a sucker for red/white paps! Remy loves playing endless fetch too...with a ball, frisbee or his kong. Does Nick catch things in mid-air or does he grab them off the ground?


 Nick catches in mid-air if he can but he really loves it when the ball goes flying past him and he has to chase it.


----------



## mv_envy

They have always slept like that... 

so weird yet funny lol...


----------



## its_a_keeper

mv_envy said:


> They have always slept like that...
> 
> so weird yet funny lol...



OH MY GOD! That one cracked me up! 
How cute are those little ones!? Love your Pics!


----------



## mv_envy

^^^ thanks!!! there two little gurls and a boy... hehe... so precious!! They always sleep in the most awkward positions ever.... lol


----------



## graceful

This picture was precious and hilarious, mv_envy!


----------



## frick&frack

mv_envy said:


> They have always slept like that...
> 
> so weird yet funny lol...



that is HILARIOUS!!!  they sleep fanned out like that every time?


----------



## Dancechika24

mv_envy said:


> They have always slept like that...
> 
> so weird yet funny lol...


 
 OMG...cuties!!!! I wish I had 3 cuties like that!


----------



## juneping

source: http://cslacker.com/images/view/610

it's not my cat...but today i saw a cat sitting on a man's head (he wore a cap) just like this photo except no as sad as this photo.... wish i took a shot...i don't know how the cat did it...sitting so pose and calm and all.


----------



## Cindi

Funny Halloween costumes for you pet. Some of these made me actually LOL. Here are 2 of my favorites. 


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...s-2011_n_1003237.html#s385480&title=Palin_Pup


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, love the dinosaur one!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> Funny Halloween costumes for you pet. Some of these made me actually LOL. Here are 2 of my favorites.
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...s-2011_n_1003237.html#s385480&title=Palin_Pup


 
oh MY! That is so funny


----------



## shaurin

CookieLady said:


> Posted this in the Pug Club but thought it was a worthy addition here. DBF snapped Miss Reggie mid-flight pulling the most hilarious face. It looks like hitmen are chasing her across the park.


 
^ This picture is freaking hilarious!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

now if i could just teach her to grab the bigger bills.


----------



## Cindi

^


----------



## fettfleck

Is that cute!


----------



## Cindi

Spiders on drugs. Do yourself a favor and don't drink your coffee while watching this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## megt10

betty.lee said:


> now if i could just teach her to grab the bigger bills.



OMG that is too cute! Maybe she could give some pointers to my girls, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

betty.lee said:


> now if i could just teach her to grab the bigger bills.




That is so freaking cute!!


----------



## betty.lee

Sweetpea83 said:


> That is so freaking cute!!






			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> OMG that is too cute! Maybe she could give some pointers to my girls, lol.


*Cindi* & *fettfleck*

thanks loves!!  everyone teases her and calls her the stripper kitty.


----------



## betty.lee

Cindi said:


> Spiders on drugs. Do yourself a favor and don't drink your coffee while watching this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc&feature=player_embedded



omg, too funny!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

betty.lee said:


> *Cindi* & *fettfleck*
> 
> thanks loves!!  everyone teases her and calls her the stripper kitty.


----------



## its_a_keeper

betty.lee said:


> now if i could just teach her to grab the bigger bills.


 

 love it!


----------



## alessia70

My kitty: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEP4hNuXJyM


----------



## jeshika

betty.lee said:


> now if i could just teach her to grab the bigger bills.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Little Titi is so silly


----------



## bnjj

Awww, that is so cute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

thegoreprincess said:


> Little Titi is so silly




Too cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

thegoreprincess said:


> Little Titi is so silly



Haha, someone is having a great time, love that pic!


----------



## kelbell35

thegoreprincess said:
			
		

> Little Titi is so silly



Lol what a great picture! Titi is such a cutie!


----------



## nc.girl

thegoreprincess said:


> Little Titi is so silly



LOL, that is just adorable! Titi's very pretty!


----------



## clrcupcake

thegoreprincess said:


> Little Titi is so silly



So adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clrcupcake

my cat Oscar upside down. He always has such a teethy smile. haha
He always cleans himself so weird


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oscar is a cutie pie..


----------



## nc.girl

clrcupcake said:


> my cat Oscar upside down. He always has such a teethy smile. haha
> He always cleans himself so weird



LOL, love that toothy grin he's got going on! Very cute!!


----------



## clrcupcake

Haha, thank you 
He is quite the special little cat lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is actually my sister's bassett hound--Maggie..taken yesterday at sister's Halloween party. Witch dog..


----------



## its_a_keeper

clrcupcake said:


> my cat Oscar upside down. He always has such a teethy smile. haha
> He always cleans himself so weird



Oscar rocks! Such a sweety


----------



## irishlass1029

beautyinlaw said:


> My papillon Remy makes me LOL on a daily basis.
> Here he is sleeping, notice his front legs are rigid and lifted off the couch...I call this his "sleep pilates" pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is also a vicious hunter when it comes to squeaky toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is posing regally at my parent's house when we went to visit one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lastly, here he is asleep while "helping" me put together an ikea bookshelf.*


 OMGosh, he's standing on one back leg sleeping!  LOL!



mv_envy said:


> They have always slept like that...
> 
> so weird yet funny lol...


Adorable!


----------



## nc.girl

Sweetpea83 said:


> This is actually my sister's bassett hound--Maggie..taken yesterday at sister's Halloween party. Witch dog..



LOL, that is just too cute!!! She looks like she loves her costume!


----------



## mariamsantos

A video of my  adorable Coco, a yorkie we rescued 2 years ago. She is  named after Coco Chanel, but it really ended up being short for Coconuts b/c she's cute and crazy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cky5ptr3-So 

Here's a photo of her with her sisters (she's the one in the middle)





She also has her mommy's fashion addicition


----------



## Sweetpea83

nc.girl said:


> LOL, that is just too cute!!! She looks like she loves her costume!




Lol, she didn't even try to take it off!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mariamsantos said:


> A video of my adorable Coco, a yorkie we rescued 2 years ago. She is named after Coco Chanel, but it really ended up being short for Coconuts b/c she's cute and crazy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cky5ptr3-So
> 
> Here's a photo of her with her sisters (she's the one in the middle)


 
Oh my! I'm not that into dogs, I'm more the cat lover, but plz! How cute are those three little ones!?

I love the look on theire faces! Specially the one on the left!
Oh my! I just want to cuddle them all


----------



## clevercat

Posting this everywhere.....Norton the Wonder Cat, all dressed up for Trick or Treat and really throwing himself into the part....


----------



## Dancechika24

mariamsantos said:


> A video of my adorable Coco, a yorkie we rescued 2 years ago. She is named after Coco Chanel, but it really ended up being short for Coconuts b/c she's cute and crazy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cky5ptr3-So
> 
> Here's a photo of her with her sisters (she's the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has her mommy's fashion addicition


 
Aww...so cute!! She's adorable and so are her sisters!


----------



## Dancechika24

clevercat said:


> Posting this everywhere.....Norton the Wonder Cat, all dressed up for Trick or Treat and really throwing himself into the part....
> 
> View attachment 1517151
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517152


 
Cutie!! Nice costume!


----------



## dinir

shaurin said:


> I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!
> 
> This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427320


So cute


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Jeneen said:


> funny tongue picture post-haircut!



Jeneen, do you have a black cocker spaniel? To die for!


----------



## its_a_keeper




----------



## znzngo

Jeneen said:


> funny tongue picture post-haircut!


LOL!  so cute....

I got a funny tongue shot of my little boy Tlo too...I was just randomly taking shots of him, and this shot definitely makes me


----------



## alessia70

My cat enjoying her nails being clipped:


----------



## its_a_keeper

alessia70 said:


> My cat enjoying her nails being clipped:




Oh my! How patient your little one is! Amazing!


----------



## alessia70

^ yea i think she enjoys it somehow.. haha


----------



## Sweetpea83

its_a_keeper said:


>




Lol!! Are those your kitties? They are too cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol!! Are those your kitties? They are too cute!


 
jep, the one in the "Fur Ball II" is Bert and the other one is his brother Ernie. Our girl, Aureá, is missing in that Pic.
Thank you


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love their names!!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i forgot to post this... this was after his neutering... this is what he gets from trying to get out of the donut!


----------



## its_a_keeper

heart goes boOm said:


> i forgot to post this... this was after his neutering... this is what he gets from trying to get out of the donut!



Oh boy! He not looks happy! Such a funny pic!


----------



## Cindi

My foster kitty, Baby Ruth. Available for adoption of anyone needs a sweet trouble maker.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> My foster kitty, Baby Ruth. Available for adoption of anyone needs a sweet trouble maker.


 
What a sweety! Hope she finds a loving home! Cross my fingers!


----------



## Denaroo

*I had to look at this again this picture is so funny and so cute! :greengrin:*





Cindi said:


> My foster kitty, Baby Ruth. Available for adoption of anyone needs a sweet trouble maker.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cindi said:


> My foster kitty, Baby Ruth. Available for adoption of anyone needs a sweet trouble maker.




Precious photo!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

its_a_keeper said:


> I need this in my kitties' lives!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mariamsantos said:


> A video of my  adorable Coco, a yorkie we rescued 2 years ago. She is  named after Coco Chanel, but it really ended up being short for Coconuts b/c she's cute and crazy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cky5ptr3-So
> 
> Here's a photo of her with her sisters (she's the one in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has her mommy's fashion addicition



OMG! Where did you get these toys?


----------



## Sweetpea83

My niece & her puppy, Ginger Snap. Lol, poor doggie...


----------



## heart goes boOm

Sweetpea83 said:


> My niece & her puppy, Ginger Snap. Lol, poor doggie...


aw! so cute!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> My niece & her puppy, Ginger Snap. Lol, poor doggie...


 
how fun is that!?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, Ginger Snap is an English Mastiff. She's a gentle giant! When my brother wants to play with my niece..she gets in between them. She's very protective of her little sister! :greengrin:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hehe, Ginger Snap is an English Mastiff. She's a gentle giant! When my brother wants to play with my niece..she gets in between them. She's very protective of her little sister! :greengrin:


 
friendship 4life!


----------



## Threshold

Silly Dane girl, Luna:


----------



## MarneeB

Threshold said:


> Silly Dane girl, Luna:


 

Awwwww, so cute! I love her name too!


----------



## Threshold

MarneeB said:


> Awwwww, so cute! I love her name too!


 
Thanks!  She has a crescent moon on her head, so the naming part was easy.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Threshold said:


> Silly Dane girl, Luna:


 
*lol* too cute the little Luna!


----------



## Threshold

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* too cute the little Luna!


 
Thanks!  Little?  Yes, well...  for a Dane, I guess she is on the petite side.  Only 103 pounds.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Threshold said:


> Thanks! Little? Yes, well... for a Dane, I guess she is on the petite side. Only 103 pounds.


 
hihi! But really, I love the look on her face!


----------



## Threshold

its_a_keeper said:


> hihi! But really, I love the look on her face!


 
  Yes, she's funny isn't she?  At the drop of a hat, she can go from being an elegant lady to just the gangliest, goofy looking thing.


----------



## Threshold

Hate posting after myself, but I found this pic buried in a non-related file and had to share...  Miss Luna after a lively romp with a new toy (tire, in pic).  I mean, where's a girl to rest her weary head???


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Threshold said:


> Silly Dane girl, Luna:



love this.


----------



## frick&frack

Threshold said:


> Silly Dane girl, Luna:



:lolots:  she's living up to the dane's reputation as a giant couch potato...lol!  I love her "what?" expression, & her sparkly collar.


----------



## Threshold

frick&frack said:


> :lolots:  she's living up to the dane's reputation as a giant couch potato...lol!  I love her "what?" expression, & her sparkly collar.


 
Thanks!  Yes, the girl does have the bling.  Can't see her name in crystals across the back.

Sometimes she's a couch tater, and sometimes a playful puppy (10 a.m. and 4 p.m.)  She'll hop, jump, and scamper around in that big body like she's 8 weeks old instead of 3 years.  Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Milenaforum

Sweat sleeping!


----------



## bnjj

Milenaforum said:


> Sweat sleeping!


 
Somebody's going to get a kink in his neck.


----------



## Threshold

Milenaforum said:


> Sweat sleeping!


 
Looks like someone just conked out at the top of a biiiiiiiig stretch.  So cute.  Was a good neck massage administered?


----------



## Denaroo

*HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! What the hell?? This is HILARIOUS!! :greengrin:*






Milenaforum said:


> Sweat sleeping!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Milenaforum said:


> Sweat sleeping!


 
looks ähhhmmm comfy!


----------



## Milenaforum

Threshold said:


> Looks like someone just conked out at the top of a biiiiiiiig stretch.  So cute.  Was a good neck massage administered?



Now he is a big boy, but even now likes when i hold him in hands, then he could whatch on everything againe like this


----------



## needloub

My mini Schnauzer was ignoring me under the blanket...all you can see are his lil' legs LOL!


----------



## glitterpear83

My poor dog :greengrin:


----------



## Threshold

Those sweet eyes are saying, "What are you _doing_ to meeeeee???  Merry what?"


----------



## Sweetpea83

rynamyn said:


> My poor dog :greengrin:



So cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

rynamyn said:


> My poor dog :greengrin:


 

poor cute doggy!


----------



## fashionxs

so cute, hysterical!!


----------



## fashionxs

rynamyn said:


> My poor dog :greengrin:



how cute!! xoxo


----------



## jeshika

rynamyn said:


> My poor dog :greengrin:



I love it!!! He's such a good boy too... standing still for the picture!


----------



## mariamsantos

Alex Spoils Me said:


> OMG! Where did you get these toys?


GWLittle.com has great designer dog toys for the little princess in your life :doggie:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Thank you!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Hello everyone, not sure why my Pom sleeps with his neck in this position...


----------



## its_a_keeper

PANACHE COUTURE said:


> Hello everyone, not sure why my Pom sleeps with his neck in this position...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1548484



Oh my! Hope Poms neck didn't hurt afterwards!? Wonder how they can sleep like that...


----------



## clevercat

'Arrrrgggghhhhh'


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, too funny..


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE




----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Chad


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I hope this works from my iPhone... 

This is my toy poodle playing catch with a snowball! It's hard to see with it all being white but mostly the snow just explodes on his face lol


----------



## thegoreprincess

She's quite the character...


----------



## Sweetpea83

sarahloveslouis said:


> I hope this works from my iPhone...
> 
> This is my toy poodle playing catch with a snowball! It's hard to see with it all being white but mostly the snow just explodes on his face lol




How cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

thegoreprincess said:


> She's quite the character...
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/IMG_2273.jpg




That's a great shot..it should be framed!


----------



## Threshold

^^Chair-taming cat!!!!  :lolots:


----------



## thegoreprincess

One more...


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sweetpea83 said:


> That's a great shot..it should be framed!


Thank you! She's very photogenic when she wants to be


----------



## poopsie

She is fabulous!


----------



## coconutsboston

sarahloveslouis said:


> I hope this works from my iPhone...
> 
> This is my toy poodle playing catch with a snowball! It's hard to see with it all being white but mostly the snow just explodes on his face lol



I love this! Awesome!


----------



## Tarhls

thegoreprincess said:
			
		

> One more...



Too cute


----------



## Daniisaddicted

This picture of Belle always cracks me up. (She had gotten bitten by a snake, but she's fine.)


----------



## its_a_keeper

Daniisaddicted said:


> This picture of Belle always cracks me up. (She had gotten bitten by a snake, but she's fine.)



 hope Belle gets well soon!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Thank you!  She looks like the mole on G-Force!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Daniisaddicted said:


> Thank you!  She looks like the mole on G-Force!



Omg! Kinda true 
So adoreable


----------



## Cindi

You talking to me??


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cindi, cute pic!


----------



## Love-Vintage

First Time posting here! This is Bella


----------



## Threshold

^^OMG, Bela is soooooooo...  _Bela_!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> You talking to me??



He looks like a boss out of Sopranos 



Love-Vintage said:


> First Time posting here! This is Bella



Great pic for your first post in this fun thread! Made me smile for sure!


----------



## danilouwho

Link says Sunday means no internet.  Sunday is Link time and he requires 100% of the attention all day.


----------



## Threshold

^Link looks like ^^Bela, but all grown up!!  *Danilouwho* just showed *Love-Vintage* shades of things to come.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love-Vintage said:


> First Time posting here! This is Bella




What a cutie!


----------



## danilouwho

Another update from Link.  He now says it is Super Bowl time, and if you change the channel, you die. (He's a Giants fan just like his mama )


----------



## Daniisaddicted

Aww, Link is adorable!

Sugar, balancing precariously on the chair while bathing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Link is a cutie!

Cute pic of Sugar!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Daniisaddicted said:


> Aww, Link is adorable!
> 
> Sugar, balancing precariously on the chair while bathing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591992


----------



## its_a_keeper

Not mine, but LOL!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

its_a_keeper said:


> Not mine, but LOL!



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## DirtyDiana

look at my tongue LOL




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clevercat

Love-Vintage said:


> First Time posting here! This is Bella


 
Look, twins!
This is Tommy....


----------



## Love-Vintage

clevercat said:


> Look, twins!
> This is Tommy....
> 
> View attachment 1603939



omg he is handsome!! 

so cuteeeee!!!


----------



## felice666

omg that's the cutest pic



thegoreprincess said:


> one more...
> 
> thegoreprincess.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/img_2258.jpg


----------



## aleeludo

My meanest and goofiest chameleon-


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

its_a_keeper said:


> Not mine, but LOL!



Pic jacked!


----------



## thegoreprincess

aleeludo said:


> My meanest and goofiest chameleon-



I love this!


----------



## Duckdash

its_a_keeper said:


> Not mine, but LOL!



 Love this


----------



## Duckdash

Huckleberry the Dachshund!


----------



## Threshold

Duckdash said:


> Huckleberry the Dachshund!


 
Ohhhhhhhh what a sweetie !!!!!!!!!!!!!  And "Huckleberry"???  TOOOO  CUTE!


----------



## MarneeB

Duckdash said:


> Huckleberry the Dachshund!


 

Love his huge eyes! He looks so lovable!


----------



## Duckdash

MarneeB said:


> Love his huge eyes! He looks so lovable!



Aw hehe thank you! He is quite lovable!


----------



## Cindi

What a gorgeous boy and I LOVE his name.





Duckdash said:


> Huckleberry the Dachshund!


----------



## danilouwho

Hahahahaha, every time Link(the cream colored one) tries to move his head or get up, Zelda(the grey one) pushes his head back down so she can continue to use him as a pillow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Your kitties are adorable..


----------



## nicciwo

Kazooie went a bit crazy on our walk today - got some funny pics!





With the BF





Super big tongue!


----------



## its_a_keeper

danilouwho said:


> Hahahahaha, every time Link(the cream colored one) tries to move his head or get up, Zelda(the grey one) pushes his head back down so she can continue to use him as a pillow.



so cute both of them!



nicciwo said:


> Kazooie went a bit crazy on our walk today - got some funny pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super big tongue!


----------



## krawford

nicciwo said:


> Kazooie went a bit crazy on our walk today - got some funny pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super big tongue!


 
One happy dog!


----------



## Sweetpea83

nicciwo said:


> Kazooie went a bit crazy on our walk today - got some funny pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super big tongue!



What a cutie..and he looks so happy!


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel loves strawberry jam and vegan cream cheese....I have to make sure, if I want to eat these things, that there is a closed door between Missy and I, otherwise this happens......


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, cute!


----------



## Dancechika24

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel loves strawberry jam and vegan cream cheese....I have to make sure, if I want to eat these things, that there is a closed door between Missy and I, otherwise this happens......
> 
> View attachment 1658307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658308



LOL..that is adorable!! My Lola loves lettuce..


----------



## its_a_keeper

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel loves strawberry jam and vegan cream cheese....I have to make sure, if I want to eat these things, that there is a closed door between Missy and I, otherwise this happens......
> 
> View attachment 1658307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658308


 
ohmigod! that is sooooooo fun and cute!


----------



## Tigistylist

Busted!


----------



## Threshold

^^  :lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tigistylist said:


> Busted!





Too cute!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tigistylist said:


> Busted!


----------



## kipkapst7




----------



## Alex Spoils Me

danilouwho said:


> Hahahahaha, every time Link(the cream colored one) tries to move his head or get up, Zelda(the grey one) pushes his head back down so she can continue to use him as a pillow.



Omgosh. I want to lay with them. Looks so cozy. (I have 5 cats and two dogs but my cats do NOT do this.)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel loves strawberry jam and vegan cream cheese....I have to make sure, if I want to eat these things, that there is a closed door between Missy and I, otherwise this happens......
> 
> View attachment 1658307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658308



These pics cracked me up . I can't have ANYTHING without living in a bubble with all of my fur babies stalking me.

When my hubby and I decide to eat in the living room and say, are eating steaks or chicken, whatever, the pups are at ground level, just waiting for something to fall off a fork and 3 out of our five cats - not at the same time - will come sit near by and if you are not looking, try and swipe off the plate.

Hubby will make a border around his plate with condiment bottles and drinking glasses to protect his property. Yes, I know that we are in charge but come on! look at your fur babies faces and try and tell them no. I am such a push over when it comes to them.


----------



## clevercat

Alex Spoils Me said:


> These pics cracked me up . I can't have ANYTHING without living in a bubble with all of my fur babies stalking me.
> 
> When my hubby and I decide to eat in the living room and say, are eating steaks or chicken, whatever, the pups are at ground level, just waiting for something to fall off a fork and 3 out of our five cats - not at the same time - will come sit near by and if you are not looking, try and swipe off the plate.
> 
> *Hubby will make a border around his plate with condiment bottles and drinking glasses to protect his property.* Yes, I know that we are in charge but come on! look at your fur babies faces and try and tell them no. I am such a push over when it comes to them.


 
This made me laugh - and feel so much better about my own situation. Last night, I was trying to eat some dairy-free ice cream. My tiny kitten, Eamonn, was so anxious to try some, he ended up IN the bowl....
I am so not in charge here....


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel loves strawberry jam and vegan cream cheese....I have to make sure, if I want to eat these things, that there is a closed door between Missy and I, otherwise this happens......
> 
> View attachment 1658307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1658308



These pics are fantastic!!!

Every time I see this sweet little face I smile-you are truly blessed to have such a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## Cindi

Catnip? What catnip? Dude, I am telling you I don't have any catnip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## its_a_keeper

Cindi said:


> Catnip? What catnip? Dude, I am telling you I don't have any catnip.


----------



## 336

My niece is here terrorizing Leo. He looks fab though.


----------



## its_a_keeper

336 said:


> View attachment 1669393
> 
> 
> My niece is here terrorizing Leo. He looks fab though.


 
ohmigod! I loved to dress pets when I was little, too!
But it seems like Leo is having fun, too


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Catnip? What catnip? Dude, I am telling you I don't have any catnip.


 
Oh, Tommy, I do  you...


----------



## Tashillary

yes I am that weirdo who takes their pets to see Santa... This is chloe the pug and smokey the ragdoll


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Smokey LOL


----------



## its_a_keeper

Tashillary said:


> yes I am that weirdo who takes their pets to see Santa... This is chloe the pug and smokey the ragdoll


 
Ohmigod! I really laughed so hard!
Poor Smokey, that look! Smokey must be kinda scared/pi**ed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tashillary said:


> yes I am that weirdo who takes their pets to see Santa... This is chloe the pug and smokey the ragdoll



 Cute pic!


----------



## Dancechika24

Tashillary said:


> yes I am that weirdo who takes their pets to see Santa... This is chloe the pug and smokey the ragdoll



LOL OMG  Smokey looks so freaked out!!


----------



## Tashillary

Haha... Poor guy was not impressed with me! He hates the car so he howled all the way there and it didnt help that santa was at the vet so he wouldnt get out of his kitty carrier ... Poor thing!!


----------



## coconutsboston

336 said:


> View attachment 1669393
> 
> 
> My niece is here terrorizing Leo. He looks fab though.


I love this!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Hello! I love looking at everyone's pets- they are all too cute! This is my little guy, Charlie! This is the face he makes when I don't let him watch his favorite TV shows...


----------



## preppy_in_pink

And this is my little Beagle girl, Olivia. She is a diva!


----------



## icecreamom

Tashillary said:


> yes I am that weirdo who takes their pets to see Santa... This is chloe the pug and smokey the ragdoll


----------



## coachgirl555

my horse ones that make me smile


----------



## coachgirl555

my puppy dog ones that make me smile!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie..


----------



## Gabriela73

My sweet boy .... Plopped down into a stream during a walk, and drooling while watching me eat lunch !


----------



## bnjj

LOL!  "Please mom, please."


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gabriela73 said:


> My sweet boy .... Plopped down into a stream during a walk, and drooling while watching me eat lunch !




How cute..


----------



## whiterussian

Well If we're all this obsessed I figure I'd join in. Meet Cooper.


----------



## its_a_keeper

nice pics everyone!


----------



## Threshold

COOOOOOOOOOPER!!!!  A desert _and _water dawg???  What a beauty!  And a bit of a clown too, I'll wager.


----------



## lilndc

My Mia playing in the snow and trying to steal a sip of my coke!


----------



## Dancechika24

lilndc said:


> My Mia playing in the snow and trying to steal a sip of my coke!



Awww so cute! The 3rd pic is adorable!!


----------



## lilndc

Thank you 

I love it when she "smiles"!


----------



## Threshold

^^*Mia* is too cute!!

Here's my Mantle Great Dane, Luna.  She's romping in the water like a puppy.  Joy.  Just pure joy...


----------



## lilndc

How can I say no to this face?


----------



## Lisie

Pixie on her mission to climb the wall backwards and a Hi from above LOL


----------



## whiterussian

Threshold said:


> COOOOOOOOOOPER!!!!  A desert _and _water dawg???  What a beauty!  And a bit of a clown too, I'll wager.


Where's a picture of your furry friend threshold?! Cooper says thank you


----------



## Threshold

whiterussian said:


> Where's a picture of your furry friend threshold?! Cooper says thank you



Scroll back a few posts to #2493, *whiterussian*.  My furry friend is the Great Dane, Luna, romping in the water.  Thanks for asking!  

And ohhhhhhhh  I MUST find me a Pixie, too!!!!!


----------



## whiterussian

Threshold said:


> Scroll back a few posts to #2493, *whiterussian*.  My furry friend is the Great Dane, Luna, romping in the water.  Thanks for asking!
> 
> And ohhhhhhhh  I MUST find me a Pixie, too!!!!!


Send me over the moon, Luna's gorgeous!! Is she a big time water dog?


----------



## Threshold

whiterussian said:


> Send me over the moon, Luna's gorgeous!! Is she a big time water dog?



Awww thanks!  We kinda like her.  Water dog?  Nope.  She stops when the water reaches her knees.  Danes are sight-hunters and definitely not water-dogs, but she loves to wade.  Danes' chests are so massive, it make them more like water-rocks... sinkers.

I think I posted one of these about a year ago, but here's a couple more - being goofy and then looking elegant:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lisie said:


> Pixie on her mission to climb the wall backwards and a Hi from above LOL
> 
> View attachment 1687524
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687525




Adorable!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lisie said:


> Pixie on her mission to climb the wall backwards and a Hi from above LOL
> 
> View attachment 1687524
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687525


 
Love it!  How did she get up there?


----------



## Lisie

its_a_keeper said:


> Love it!  How did she get up there?



She used some of my bags as "stairs"! I guess I have to put them away in order to keep them scratch free haha. She started doing that two days ago and since several times a day she wants to climb up- that shouldn't get a habit


----------



## its_a_keeper

Lisie said:


> She used some of my bags as "stairs"! I guess I have to put them away in order to keep them scratch free haha. She started doing that two days ago and since several times a day she wants to climb up- that should get a habit


 
amazing


----------



## VanessaLVer

Ohhh can you guys tell me please another way to upload pics apart from photobucket? TIA


----------



## Dancechika24

Lisie said:


> Pixie on her mission to climb the wall backwards and a Hi from above LOL
> 
> View attachment 1687524
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687525



OMg..wow! Very impressive! Pixie has some serious climbing skills!


----------



## pashaps

Precious finds a new spot the hang out, keep in mind I've bough him at least three different beds, and the second one was post laundry he decided to play with my clothes so I put the hat on and he left is. I call it his Chinese I spired look


----------



## bnjj

VanessaLVer said:


> Ohhh can you guys tell me please another way to upload pics apart from photobucket? TIA



You can just attach from on your computer using the paperclip option on this site.

If you want to upload to a site first, you can use tinypic.com


----------



## Lisie

Dancechika24 said:


> OMg..wow! Very impressive! Pixie has some serious climbing skills!



hehe she s a crazy cat


----------



## its_a_keeper

pashaps said:


> Precious finds a new spot the hang out, keep in mind I've bough him at least three different beds, and the second one was post laundry he decided to play with my clothes so I put the hat on and he left is. I call it his Chinese I spired look



Love Chinese Precious


----------



## candiebear

Sometimes my pug puppy's teeth get stuck on her lip. Hilarious! And she has this silly collar on because she broke her harness.


----------



## ChiChi143

I went to fold clothes and found Lola laying in the basket.  She loves laying on the warm clothes lol





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## its_a_keeper

candiebear said:


> Sometimes my pug puppy's teeth get stuck on her lip. Hilarious! And she has this silly collar on because she broke her harness.



 love pugs!



ChiChi143 said:


> I went to fold clothes and found Lola laying in the basket.  She loves laying on the warm clothes lol
> 
> View attachment 1707136
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



 so compfy


----------



## Sweetpea83

candiebear said:


> Sometimes my pug puppy's teeth get stuck on her* lip*. Hilarious! And she has this silly collar on because she broke her harness.




Isn't it funny when that happens?


----------



## ChiChi143

I love Lola's facial expressions...kinda like "hurry up and take the darn picture!" lol 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, Lola doesn't look too happy! :greengrin:


----------



## stephanie71

Lemon


----------



## alessia70

My cat and her weird anger issues with hair brushes....


----------



## coconutsboston

candiebear said:


> Sometimes my pug puppy's teeth get stuck on her lip. Hilarious! And she has this silly collar on because she broke her harness.



I LOVE when their lips do that!  It always makes me LOL!


----------



## coconutsboston

My terrorist with her head stuck in a box


----------



## MarneeB

stephanie71 said:


> Lemon


 

Lol! That's exactly how I feel after a big meal!


----------



## its_a_keeper

stephanie71 said:


> Lemon



Love it! Looks like Lemon is sitting in a Restaurant stuffed with all kinds off food and ready to pay *lol*


----------



## stephanie71

When lemon is sitting in this position we call him "Jabba" (Star Wars' character)
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## BleuSaphir

stephanie71 said:


> Lemon



OMG...That is Hilarious!:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

stephanie71-lol!! So cute.


----------



## springbaby

My dog makes the best faces sometimes lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Dancechika24

closetoreal said:


> My dog makes the best faces sometimes lol


----------



## Cindi

OMG his face looks just like that emoticon. 





closetoreal said:


> My dog makes the best faces sometimes lol


----------



## Greta_V

Here's mine


----------



## Roxaholic

shaurin said:


> Ha, ha..BagsRmyLife, Bindi is too funny. Here is another pic of Charlie that I think is pretty funny.
> 
> View attachment 427335
> 
> 
> This is sort of random, but he kinda reminds me of Falcor from the movie The Neverending Story in that pic...
> 
> View attachment 427336


:lolots: - that is priceless!!......


----------



## KittyKat65

I'm going to eat your brain...


----------



## missnicoleeee

This is Dallas and Cara... Bf's sweetie pies. We took some running pictures with them and this is what he was able to capture lol


----------



## Jadeite

awesome. What vivid pics of both dogs running.


----------



## jacquelineo

My dogs discovered my raspberry bush this past weekend.  Quite possibly the cutest thing ever


----------



## chowlover2

jacquelineo said:
			
		

> My dogs discovered my raspberry bush this past weekend.  Quite possibly the cutest thing ever



They are too cute together!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

KittyKat65 said:


> I'm going to eat your brain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great shot!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

missnicoleeee said:


> This is Dallas and Cara... Bf's sweetie pies. We took some running pictures with them and this is what he was able to capture lol



These are crazy insane pics. I wish I had a camera that could take pics like this.


----------



## jacquelineo

chowlover2 said:


> They are too cute together!



They really are.  I can't ever imagine owning just one dog after these two.  They love each other so much and can't stand to be apart. Not to mention that they wear each other out, which is so nice when they were puppies.


----------



## designer1

Just try to take my dog's cookies away from him, he'll show his teeth! He kinda looks like he's smiling though too..lol


----------



## missnicoleeee

designer1 said:
			
		

> Just try to take my dog's cookies away from him, he'll show his teeth! He kinda looks like he's smiling though too..lol



Lol! This is so cute!!


----------



## Jadeite

hilarious!!! that's a cheeky smile.


----------



## sally.m

stephanie71 said:


> Lemon


 
Puss ate too much at dinner....!!! Hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

designer1 said:


> Just try to take my dog's cookies away from him, he'll show his teeth! He kinda looks like he's smiling though too..lol




LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## minkymorgan

Alex Spoils Me said:


> KittyKat65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to eat your brain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace
Click to expand...


----------



## minkymorgan




----------



## aum_cph

This is Vivaldi. He's even less intelligent than he looks...


----------



## bnjj

Vivaldi!  LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

minkymorgan said:


> View attachment 1803879


----------



## Dancechika24

designer1 said:


> Just try to take my dog's cookies away from him, he'll show his teeth! He kinda looks like he's smiling though too..lol



OMG..lol that's so adorable!!


----------



## Dancechika24

aum_cph said:


> This is Vivaldi. He's even less intelligent than he looks...



Aww.what a cutie..and Vivaldi is such a cute and unique name for a cat...i love it!


----------



## chowlover2

aum_cph said:


> This is Vivaldi. He's even less intelligent than he looks...


I love his fuzzy, little face!


----------



## ChiChi143

I love his face!


----------



## qlove823

haha he's sticking out is tongue!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Our 4 month old boxer mix. I took the picture at the right time. I was in tears from laughing so hard.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ChiChi143 said:
			
		

> I love his face!






			
				LoveMyMarc said:
			
		

> Our 4 month old boxer mix. I took the picture at the right time. I was in tears from laughing so hard.



But can be sooo funny to look at!


----------



## Jadeite

vivaldi's expression is just so funny.


----------



## holleigh

Not sure what was going through little Augustus mind, but he definitely didn't want to give up the chair !! xH


----------



## chowlover2

holleigh said:


> Not sure what was going through little Augustus mind, but he definitely didn't want to give up the chair !! xH


He is too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwwwe, Augustus is so cute..


----------



## Jadeite

Augustus looks like hanging on for dear life.


----------



## holleigh

Jadeite said:


> Augustus looks like hanging on for dear life.



he's 1 year old & HUGE now, & did exactly the same thing (but grabbing hold of the table) when he went for his booster jab last week, me 'n' the vet had to peel him off the edge !


----------



## LoveMyMarc

holleigh said:


> Not sure what was going through little Augustus mind, but he definitely didn't want to give up the chair !! xH



HAHA! That face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

holleigh said:


> he's 1 year old & HUGE now, & did exactly the same thing (but grabbing hold of the table) when he went for his booster jab last week, me 'n' the vet had to peel him off the edge !




Please post more pics of dear Augustus!


----------



## holleigh

Sweetpea83 said:


> Please post more pics of dear Augustus!



...by popular demand !!!!!!!!!!!  (he was such a pretty kitten !) xH


----------



## chowlover2

holleigh said:


> ...by popular demand !!!!!!!!!!! (he was such a pretty kitten !) xH


His markings are beautiful, and those eyes, bet he has you wrapped around his paw!


----------



## holleigh

chowlover2 said:


> His markings are beautiful, and those eyes, bet he has you wrapped around his paw!



this is the 'Gus baby pic I couldn't find for the previous post, he looked like a little ball of fire when we first got him xH


----------



## chowlover2

holleigh said:


> this is the 'Gus baby pic I couldn't find for the previous post, he looked like a little ball of fire when we first got him xH


He is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Let's see some now pics of Augustus!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Our puppy, Kenyon, when he was tiny. This picture always makes me smile. He'd kept us up the previous night and still had the energy to pose for my hubby.


----------



## Threshold

iNeedCoffee said:


> Our puppy, Kenyon, when he was tiny. This picture always makes me smile. He'd kept us up the previous night and still had the energy to pose for my hubby.



OMG Kenyon is _adorable_!!!  What kind of pup is he?


----------



## mm70944

This is Duke thinking that if he sits on my purse, he won't have to go inside to the groomers! The puppy eyes are working in his favor as well!


----------



## chowlover2

iNeedCoffee said:


> Our puppy, Kenyon, when he was tiny. This picture always makes me smile. He'd kept us up the previous night and still had the energy to pose for my hubby.


OMG! He is too cute, is he a Sheltie?


----------



## Leeder889

My dog pepper who thinks she's a human


----------



## chowlover2

Leeder889 said:


> View attachment 1817493
> 
> 
> My dog pepper who thinks she's a human


So cute, my doggies think they are human too!


----------



## Leeder889

How pepper sleeps...on her back! Weirdo lol


----------



## iNeedCoffee

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! He is too cute, is he a Sheltie?


OMG Kenyon is adorable!!! What kind of pup is he?


OMG! He is too cute, is he a Sheltie?

Not sure how to quote two posts....lol...
Thank you, ladies, for the compliments on my handsome boy!!
He's an Alaskan Malamute. He's still young, seven months now, but he's HUGE!! 65 lbs and growing. He's a goof...he fits right into our family.


----------



## chowlover2

iNeedCoffee said:


> OMG Kenyon is adorable!!! What kind of pup is he?
> 
> 
> OMG! He is too cute, is he a Sheltie?
> 
> Not sure how to quote two posts....lol...
> Thank you, ladies, for the compliments on my handsome boy!!
> He's an Alaskan Malamute. He's still young, seven months now, but he's HUGE!! 65 lbs and growing. He's a goof...he fits right into our family.


He is gorgeous, any current pics?


----------



## Sweetpea83

iNeedCoffee said:


> Our puppy, Kenyon, when he was tiny. This picture always makes me smile. He'd kept us up the previous night and still had the energy to pose for my hubby.




Too cute!!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

iNeedCoffee said:


> Our puppy, Kenyon, when he was tiny. This picture always makes me smile. He'd kept us up the previous night and still had the energy to pose for my hubby.



OMG he is the cutest little ball of fluff puppy! He looks like he is so much fun!

The pic that makes me LOL is my avatar. It's my Japanese Chin, Charlie!


----------



## Jadeite

these pics just make me go awww... 

pets when they are babies are awfully cute.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

A few more baby pictures of my boy. He wore that silly graduation cap for about a second after I snapped that picture. Second pic, I swear, he's smiling.  Last picture I call "Perpetual Motion Puppy" ( pardon the dog hair covered carpet ).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Such a cutie..


----------



## chowlover2

iNeedCoffee said:


> A few more baby pictures of my boy. He wore that silly graduation cap for about a second after I snapped that picture. Second pic, I swear, he's smiling. Last picture I call "Perpetual Motion Puppy" ( pardon the dog hair covered carpet ).
> 
> View attachment 1819172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819176


He is too cute!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## Jadeite

that's a photogenic smile for sure.


----------



## Leeder889

Love the pics!!!


----------



## renza

iNeedCoffee said:


> A few more baby pictures of my boy. He wore that silly graduation cap for about a second after I snapped that picture. Second pic, I swear, he's smiling.  Last picture I call "Perpetual Motion Puppy" ( pardon the dog hair covered carpet )


OHMYGOD he is so cute!!


----------



## renza

Here is our baby. She is wearing the cone of shame because she just had a tumor removed from her hip.

Photo 1: Sleeping with her tongue sticking out!






Photo 2: "What was the bright flash and why are you laughing at me?"


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:
			
		

> Here is our baby. She is wearing the cone of shame because she just had a tumor removed from her hip.
> 
> Photo 1: Sleeping with her tongue sticking out!
> 
> Photo 2: "What was the bright flash and why are you laughing at me?"



ROFLMFAO at "cone of shame".


----------



## Zombie Girl

Louis is super sleepy!


----------



## chowlover2

Zombie Girl said:


> Louis is super sleepy!


How cute!


----------



## Jadeite

Hilarious pic of Louis.



Renza, hope your dog gets well soon.


----------



## handbaggirlde

My little lovely Benny boy.


----------



## renza

^I love dogs in glasses--so cute! It never gets old.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zombie Girl said:


> Louis is super sleepy!



Hehe..



handbaggirlde said:


> My little lovely Benny boy.



Cute!


renza said:


> ^I love dogs in glasses--so cute! It never gets old.



Too cute...is your dog a lab mix?


----------



## renza

Sweetpea83 said:


> Too cute...is your dog a lab mix?


Thanks, and she is a pitbull mix (or perhaps just a runty pitbull).


----------



## Sweetpea83

renza said:


> Thanks, and she is a pitbull mix (or perhaps just a runty pitbull).



I had a feeling she was half pit as well! Our family dog who passed away a few months ago was a lab/pit bull mix.  She was a great dog and I'm sure yours is as well!


----------



## remy12

My babies.


----------



## renza

Sweetpea83 said:


> I had a feeling she was half pit as well! Our family dog who passed away a few months ago was a lab/pit bull mix.  She was a great dog and I'm sure yours is as well!


Oh what a cutie your baby was!   We say ours is a pit mix but I'm pretty sure after all these years,  based on her personality, size (only 50 pounds), bully smile, etc. that  she was just a runty pit bull. 



remy12 said:


> My babies.


They are ADORABLE! The husky(?) looks a little mad to be wearing that, ha.


----------



## Threshold

renza said:


> They are ADORABLE! The husky(?) looks a little mad to be wearing that, ha.



I know!!!  I saw that, too.  The right lip is curled in a semi-sneer.  Too funny!!


----------



## chowlover2

My Chowboy does the semi sneer. I call it his " Elvis impression " .


----------



## coconutsboston

renza said:


> ^I love dogs in glasses--so cute! It never gets old.



HAHA now I feel like I need to try my glasses on my pup for size


----------



## remy12

renza said:


> Oh what a cutie your baby was!  We say ours is a pit mix but I'm pretty sure after all these years, based on her personality, size (only 50 pounds), bully smile, etc. that she was just a runty pit bull.
> 
> 
> They are ADORABLE! The husky(?) looks a little mad to be wearing that, ha.


 
LOL! I think you may be right...........................


----------



## belovaldi

renza said:


> ^I love dogs in glasses--so cute! It never gets old.



TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## springbaby

remy12 said:


> My babies.


Haha this is adorable!


----------



## springbaby

My dog Dallas and one of his many talents


----------



## Jadeite

that's too funny. your dog is truly talented that way.


----------



## remy12

closetoreal said:


> Haha this is adorable!


 
Thanks.


----------



## chowlover2

closetoreal said:
			
		

> My dog Dallas and one of his many talents



How on earth does he do that? Too funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

closetoreal said:


> My dog Dallas and one of his many talents




Hehe!


----------



## wednesday415

My British Shorthair - Glucose


----------



## chowlover2

wednesday415 said:


> My British Shorthair - Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1860700


OMG! He is too cute!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

OMG.....don't you love what cats can do with their bodies?...


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Pedrosa said:


> OMG.....don't you love what cats can do with their bodies?...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1860709


 Just adorable!


----------



## Threshold

wednesday415 said:


> My British Shorthair - Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1860700



What a GREAT pic, gorgeous cat, and great name!!!  I want one.


----------



## blahdeeblahblah

wednesday415 said:


> My British Shorthair - Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1860700


Glucose is TOOO adorable!!! I'm in love


----------



## Glamouricious

Sooo cute and soo funny. I have to find funny picks of my pets, but for now I just can't stop and I'm going through all this thread


----------



## MsJones

I have a British Shorthair too, wednesday415!  I love your pic!  Whenever mine wants to be pet, she will come over when I am drinking something and headbut my hand, and my drink will spill all over it!


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi always leaves some yogurt behind after having a spoonful! (It's the fine white line on his bottom lip lol)


----------



## chowlover2

ChiChi143 said:


> ChiChi always leaves some yogurt behind after having a spoonful! (It's the fine white line on his bottom lip lol)
> 
> View attachment 1870928


What a cutie!


----------



## wednesday415

Thank you guys~~ Here's Glucose again


----------



## kristin.xo

wednesday415 said:


> My British Shorthair - Glucose
> 
> View attachment 1860700





wednesday415 said:


> Thank you guys~~ Here's Glucose again
> 
> View attachment 1871464



Aw, your cat is beautiful!!



Jo Pedrosa said:


> OMG.....don't you love what cats can do with their bodies?...
> 
> View attachment 1860709



Too funny.  My dog loves to sleep like that!



ChiChi143 said:


> ChiChi always leaves some yogurt behind after having a spoonful! (It's the fine white line on his bottom lip lol)
> 
> View attachment 1870928



So cute!!!


----------



## chowlover2

wednesday415 said:


> Thank you guys~~ Here's Glucose again
> 
> View attachment 1871464


Not a care in the world-LOL! Such a cutie.


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Nawwww what would we do without our too cute pets?.....lol...smile


----------



## Pearlv

My lil one


----------



## chowlover2

What a cutie!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

Naawww what a cutie....


----------



## Threshold

wednesday415 said:


> Thank you guys~~ Here's Glucose again
> 
> View attachment 1871464



Glucose is simply _inviting _a belly schnuggle.  Do needle-sharp claws lurk inside deceptive soft-paws?


----------



## Sweetpea83

wednesday415 said:


> Thank you guys~~ Here's Glucose again
> 
> View attachment 1871464


----------



## ChiChi143

ChiChi with his favorite toy.  Yes, it's almost as big as him lol


----------



## chowlover2

He's a little cutie! I like how his fav toy looks like him!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Bf bought me this pink chair so that way I don't have to keep taking his comp chair when we're playing xbox.... Shiva has taken over it and clearly has outgrown it but she loves it so this is how she was eating her bone on it earlier lol

And here she tore some paper up and it got stuck on her nose -_-


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## chowlover2

missnicoleeee said:


> Bf bought me this pink chair so that way I don't have to keep taking his comp chair when we're playing xbox.... Shiva has taken over it and clearly has outgrown it but she loves it so this is how she was eating her bone on it earlier lol
> 
> And here she tore some paper up and it got stuck on her nose -_-


 She's adorable!


----------



## MarneeB

ChiChi143 said:


> ChiChi with his favorite toy. Yes, it's almost as big as him lol
> 
> View attachment 1878456


 

Love this pic! I've been feeling down after the loss of one of my dogs this week, and this picture of your little chi made me smile. I have a chihuahua also and they are special little things aren't they? Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Myrkur

Kitsu is a pilot


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Kitsu is a pilot



Is Kitsu a Shiba Inu? How on earth did you get him to sit still with the goggles on? My dogs would have shaken then off before I got to take the picture.Just adorable.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Kitsu is a pilot



What a cutieeeeee!!!


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> Is Kitsu a Shiba Inu? How on earth did you get him to sit still with the goggles on? My dogs would have shaken then off before I got to take the picture.Just adorable.



He is. I first tried it on with my other Shiba, but he hated it (I have pictures of him trying to get the goggles and hat off) and I put the goggles and hat on Kitsu and hold his head up for a minute, because he was looking down the whole time. He was okay with it for a 30 seconds and after that he tried to get them off. But Kitsu sometimes don't behave like a shiba, he's really outgoing to everyone etc, it's kinda weird


----------



## ChiChi143

MarneeB said:


> Love this pic! I've been feeling down after the loss of one of my dogs this week, and this picture of your little chi made me smile. I have a chihuahua also and they are special little things aren't they? Thanks for sharing the photo.



Awww, I'm sorry about your loss but glad ChiChi's pic put a smile on your face  I love my two chihuahuas.  Their personalities are the best!


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> He is. I first tried it on with my other Shiba, but he hated it (I have pictures of him trying to get the goggles and hat off) and I put the goggles and hat on Kitsu and hold his head up for a minute, because he was looking down the whole time. He was okay with it for a 30 seconds and after that he tried to get them off. But Kitsu sometimes don't behave like a shiba, he's really outgoing to everyone etc, it's kinda weird


 I have Chows and their personalities are very much like Shibas. My 2 are as different as night & day. Rita my female is a model Chow. My male Beau who is huge ( 106 lbs ) acts like a Gloden Retriever, which is great considering how big he is.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> I have Chows and their personalities are very much like Shibas. My 2 are as different as night & day. Rita my female is a model Chow. My male Beau who is huge ( 106 lbs ) acts like a Gloden Retriever, which is great considering how big he is.



Oh I love chows! They are the sweetest dogs. If they weren't so big and hairy I would have gotten a chow, but they are just too big and fluffy for our lifestyle


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Oh I love chows! They are the sweetest dogs. If they weren't so big and hairy I would have gotten a chow, but they are just too big and fluffy for our lifestyle


OMG! I love your avatar! I have a fox family I feed, a male & female, Hobo Joe and Koko. The Chows are so jealous of them. The foxes are better behaved, they come when I call them!


----------



## kristin.xo

My little Chloe chewing the tag on the blanket 




She also makes funny faces at the sound of the camera ..


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! I love your avatar! I have a fox family I feed, a male & female, Hobo Joe and Koko. The Chows are so jealous of them. The foxes are better behaved, they come when I call them!



No way?!  Foxes are my favorite animal!! Are they wild foxes or tame ones? Do you have pics of them? I'm dying to see them


----------



## its_a_keeper

kristin.xo said:


> My little Chloe chewing the tag on the blanket
> 
> View attachment 1890847
> 
> 
> She also makes funny faces at the sound of the camera ..
> 
> View attachment 1890848


 
awww, she is sooo cute! And I love her Camera Face


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> No way?!  Foxes are my favorite animal!! Are they wild foxes or tame ones? Do you have pics of them? I'm dying to see them


They are wild, but will come within 6 feet of me. I don't have pics because they show up at dusk. Not good time for taking pics. Then they sit in my yard all night long. I give them a bowl of dry dog food mixed with whatever leftovers I have. Bread ends, chicken bones, and lunchmeat ends I buy for $1 a bag at my local deli. I first discovered the foxes about 8 yrs ago in my compost bin. So now I just feed them. They also eat any dog bones or goodies that my Chowdren won't eat. If I can get any pics I will gladly post them!


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> No way?!  Foxes are my favorite animal!! Are they wild foxes or tame ones? Do you have pics of them? I'm dying to see them


I just checked out your Tumblr page  They are too cute!


----------



## Myrkur

Oooh wow! You're so lucky you have those foxes around you, I wish there were foxes where I live lol. I think the nearest ones are in wildlife at 1,5 hour drive and you never see them. When I was in London to visit a friend, there was a fox in her backyard I screamed of happiness, but the fox wasn't that happy with my screaming he ran away before I could take a picture hahaha. 

Yes they are too cute and they know it! haha. Do you have a Tumblr page yourself? Or a blog about your dogs


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Oooh wow! You're so lucky you have those foxes around you, I wish there were foxes where I live lol. I think the nearest ones are in wildlife at 1,5 hour drive and you never see them. When I was in London to visit a friend, there was a fox in her backyard I screamed of happiness, but the fox wasn't that happy with my screaming he ran away before I could take a picture hahaha.
> 
> Yes they are too cute and they know it! haha. Do you have a Tumblr page yourself? Or a blog about your dogs


No,no Tumblr or blog, but I am thinking about it. I love looking at your pics. I gave my fox a spoonful of ice cream last night. Everynight before the Chows go to bed they get a scoop of ice cream. It started as a summer thing, but they love so much it turned out to be a daily thing. Anyway, I wanted to see how the fox reacted. She came forward, took a lick and jumped back in shock. She sat & looked, came back and tried again. She let it melt and gobbled it down.


----------



## MarneeB

kristin.xo said:


> My little Chloe chewing the tag on the blanket
> 
> View attachment 1890847
> 
> 
> She also makes funny faces at the sound of the camera ..
> 
> View attachment 1890848


 

Omg! Chloe is adorable! I love her little face!


----------



## Nikhita

Jake trying on his life jacket, he loves to go out on our boat. He looks so unsure but now he is fine with it.







Jake standing on our BBQ to have a look over the fence. Cheeky boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Jake is adorable..


----------



## renza

Nikhita said:


> Jake trying on his life jacket, he loves to go out on our boat. He looks so unsure but now he is fine with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake standing on our BBQ to have a look over the fence. Cheeky boy.


He is SO CUTE! I love his little life jacket!


----------



## miszgenevieve

My little monster


----------



## chowlover2

miszgenevieve said:


> My little monster


What a great pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

miszgenevieve said:


> My little monster




Lol, adorable!!


----------



## Jo Pedrosa

miszgenevieve said:
			
		

> My little monster



What a gorgeous pic...looks like butter wouldn't melt....lol


----------



## ChiChi143

This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning


----------



## Threshold

^  That pillow has LEGS !!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ChiChi143 said:


> This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning
> 
> View attachment 1904916


 Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Cindi

You get to start off every day with a laugh. 





ChiChi143 said:


> This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning
> 
> View attachment 1904916


----------



## its_a_keeper

ChiChi143 said:


> This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning
> 
> View attachment 1904916


 
lol! Where is the rest???


----------



## remy12

So cute..........................


----------



## MsJones

miszgenevieve said:


> My little monster




I call that pose "sitting in a chair".  I love it!


----------



## ~bastet

ChiChi143 said:


> This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning



That's really cute!  Dogs sleep in the weirdest positions.


----------



## Ann211975

This is how my mornings start out


----------



## miszgenevieve

MsJones said:


> I call that pose "sitting in a chair".  I love it!


Lol his face is what gets me, he's like "crap Mommy caught me" lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ann211975 said:


> View attachment 1907378
> 
> 
> This is how my mornings start out




Hehe, cute!


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

shaurin said:


> I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!
> 
> This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427320


His face is priceless!! OMG!!


----------



## chowlover2

KitsilanoKittys said:
			
		

> His face is priceless!! OMG!!



Such a cutie! My Chow girl loves male Bulldogs. When she sees one, she lifts her paw to feel the wrinkles on their faces, like she can't believe it. It is too cute, she does it whenever she sees one.


----------



## MsJones

chowlover2 said:


> Such a cutie! My Chow girl loves male Bulldogs. When she sees one, she lifts her paw to feel the wrinkles on their faces, like she can't believe it. It is too cute, she does it whenever she sees one.



Wow!  Adorable!  I wish I could see this irl!


----------



## Pearlv

My lil shih tzu


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> Such a cutie! My Chow girl loves male Bulldogs. When she sees one, she lifts her paw to feel the wrinkles on their faces, like she can't believe it. It is too cute, she does it whenever she sees one.


That is adorable! Have you posted pics of your pups before? I would love to see them!


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> That is adorable! Have you posted pics of your pups before? I would love to see them!


I'll try and take some. My Chowgirl is willing to pose,her 106 lb brother has the energy of puppy and doesn't like to sit still for me.


----------



## miu miu1

Hav'nt posted in a long time.
This is Pauly sleeping, so not his usual pretty self 
It always freaks me out when he sleeps with his eyes kind of opened...


----------



## Deborah1986

_i really laugh  when i saw this monday my dog has a operation..actually it's sad.. but it's getting a lot better.




_


----------



## Deborah1986

miszgenevieve said:


> My little monster



_ i really love this _


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:
			
		

> That is adorable! Have you posted pics of your pups before? I would love to see them!



This is Beau an the red Chow is Rita. Everyday when they finish their dinner, Beau has to lick the can! If only I could get an Alpo commercial!


----------



## Sweetpea83

miu miu1 said:


> Hav'nt posted in a long time.
> This is Pauly sleeping, so not his usual pretty self
> It always freaks me out when he sleeps with his eyes kind of opened...



So weird..lol.



Deborah1986 said:


> _i really laugh  when i saw this monday my dog has a operation..actually it's sad.. but it's getting a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Hope your dog makes a speedy recovery!



chowlover2 said:


> This is Beau an the red Chow is Rita. Everyday when they finish their dinner, Beau has to lick the can! If only I could get an Alpo commercial!





Cute!


----------



## whateve

I lost my golden retriever, Dusty, in April. He was 14. This thread is making me want to get a puppy again!


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I lost my golden retriever, Dusty, in April. He was 14. This thread is making me want to get a puppy again!


 Get one! You'll never replace Dusty, but will make new memories with a new doggie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

whateve said:


> I lost my golden retriever, Dusty, in April. He was 14. This thread is making me want to get a puppy again!


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> This is Beau an the red Chow is Rita. Everyday when they finish their dinner, Beau has to lick the can! If only I could get an Alpo commercial!


They are adorable!




whateve said:


> I lost my golden retriever, Dusty, in April. He was 14. This thread is making me want to get a puppy again!


I'm so sorry for your loss.  Dusty was a cutie!


----------



## Jadeite

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> This is Beau an the red Chow is Rita. Everyday when they finish their dinner, Beau has to lick the can! If only I could get an Alpo commercial!



Looks like they are having fun.


----------



## Jadeite

miu miu1 said:
			
		

> Hav'nt posted in a long time.
> This is Pauly sleeping, so not his usual pretty self
> It always freaks me out when he sleeps with his eyes kind of opened...



Lol! That makes him real special.


----------



## miu miu1

Jadeite said:


> Lol! That makes him real special.



So special


----------



## amrx87

Killa carm!!! .. Get it??!


----------



## lazeny

Oh I have so many. Like this one.


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:
			
		

> Oh I have so many. Like this one.



So cute! Here's my boy getting ready for Santa! And his sister who is not too happy that I am degrading her with a ostume!


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> So cute! Here's my boy getting ready for Santa! And his sister who is not too happy that I am degrading her with a ostume!


OHMYGOODNESS!! Adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> OHMYGOODNESS!! Adorable!


 My boy is a snuggle bunny! He's 100lbs of love! My girl is a typical female, sometimes she's lovey, sometimes she just wants to be alone!


----------



## kipkapst7

OMYGOSH these pictures are amazing!!!!!!


----------



## kipkapst7

ChiChi143 said:


> This is how I find Lola sleeping every morning
> 
> View attachment 1904916


 wheres the rest of that dog..lol


----------



## miu miu1

chowlover2 said:


> So cute! Here's my boy getting ready for Santa! And his sister who is not too happy that I am degrading her with a ostume!



So cute!


----------



## miu miu1

This is Pauly's interpretation of cuddling


----------



## bnjj

Awww..


----------



## chowlover2

miu miu1 said:


> This is Pauly's interpretation of cuddling


Too cute!


----------



## danilouwho

I'll just... leave this here.  








This would be my cat, Link, thinking that he is actually in his namesake's video game(got his name from Legend of Zelda) and climbing the walls like it's his job.


----------



## Threshold

BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Does Link smack your head when you walk by?  I had a cat that did that (carpeted pillar.)  Toooooo funny!


----------



## chowlover2

danilouwho said:


> I'll just... leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be my cat, Link, thinking that he is actually in his namesake's video game(got his name from Legend of Zelda) and climbing the walls like it's his job.


OMG!  You gave me my laugh of the day!


----------



## lazeny

I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it


----------



## danilouwho

Threshold said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA!!!  Does Link smack your head when you walk by?  I had a cat that did that (carpeted pillar.)  Toooooo funny!



Hahaha, nope!  He does love to sometimes jump at me like a flying squirrel if I walk too close/too slow near a spot where he's perched on the wall. It is a hilarious/often painful(for me, youch those claws) game. 



lazeny said:


> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



Aww!  So cute!


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:
			
		

> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



Awwwwww!


----------



## remy12

lazeny said:


> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it


 Sweet..................


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:
			
		

> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



Lol!


----------



## miu miu1

danilouwho said:


> I'll just... leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be my cat, Link, thinking that he is actually in his namesake's video game(got his name from Legend of Zelda) and climbing the walls like it's his job.



 so funny!


----------



## miu miu1

lazeny said:


> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



So sweet


----------



## Carolfitz

Charlie is a sweetie!


----------



## Carolfitz

lazeny said:


> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



That is precious!


----------



## papertiger

lazeny said:


> I can't use my laptop because something crashed on it



 Ahhh.

My cat's a fast learner 

1. Aged 6 weeks

2. Aged 6 months 

3. Aged 16 months. So you think it's always me on tPF?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a gorgeous kitty..


----------



## bnjj

papertiger said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> My cat's a fast learner
> 
> 1. Aged 6 weeks
> 
> 2. Aged 6 months
> 
> 3. Aged 16 months. So you think it's always me on tPF?



Awww...and what is this little furball's name?


----------



## papertiger

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^What a gorgeous kitty..



Thank you *Sweetpea * He is a gorgeous, clever boy.



bnjj said:


> Awww...and what is this little furball's name?



Thank you bnji. His name is Dini (pronounced Deeny) and he can get into and out of everything (like Houdini)


----------



## lazeny

papertiger said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> My cat's a fast learner
> 
> 1. Aged 6 weeks
> 
> 2. Aged 6 months
> 
> 3. Aged 16 months. So you think it's always me on tPF?



You're cat is adorable! 

This is Deedee eating her Green Tea Dentastix. I enjoy watching her eating especially with her paws clutching the treat and the funny faces that she makes


----------



## chelonmelon

I love this thread!!! So cute!


----------



## papertiger

lazeny said:


> You're cat is adorable!
> 
> This is Deedee eating her Green Tea Dentastix. I enjoy watching her eating especially with her paws clutching the treat and the funny faces that she makes



^ what a little cutey, and she _loves_ her green tea treat


----------



## lazeny

I can't resist. I'm posting another set. 

Deedee's main past time is to sleep and to "distract" me when I'm using my laptop. 

I love watching her sleep. It makes me smile  Every time I'm lonely or out of sorts, I just watch her sleep and it would, simply, lift me up.


----------



## lazeny

And this is Deedee "distracting" me 

She does this every time she wants me to go to sleep and I'm up late surfing the internet. Such a sweetheart


----------



## catherineybanez

Cupcake is not amused. She hates the cone of shame.


----------



## miu miu1

lazeny said:


> I can't resist. I'm posting another set.
> 
> Deedee's main past time is to sleep and to "distract" me when I'm using my laptop.
> 
> I love watching her sleep. It makes me smile  Every time I'm lonely or out of sorts, I just watch her sleep and it would, simply, lift me up.



Just adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:


> I can't resist. I'm posting another set.
> 
> Deedee's main past time is to sleep and to "distract" me when I'm using my laptop.
> 
> I love watching her sleep. It makes me smile  Every time I'm lonely or out of sorts, I just watch her sleep and it would, simply, lift me up.



My boy sleeps on his back like that, always brings a smile to my face, not a care in the world! Too cute!


----------



## chelonmelon

Hi all, how do I start a thread and get access to PMs?


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> And this is Deedee "distracting" me
> 
> She does this every time she wants me to go to sleep and I'm up late surfing the internet. Such a sweetheart



What a cutie..what breed is she?


----------



## lazeny

Sweetpea83 said:


> What a cutie..what breed is she?



She's a mixed breed, but all I know is she's part Pomeranian. She sure barks like a Pomeranian. She was actually my Mom's dog, when my Mom passed away we became really close friends. I love this dog so much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> She's a mixed breed, but all I know is she's part Pomeranian. She sure barks like a Pomeranian. She was actually my Mom's dog, when my Mom passed away we became really close friends. I love this dog so much!



I'm sorry to hear abour your mom's passing. I'm sure she's smiling down on how great you are taking care of her. She's so cute.


----------



## Threshold

lazeny said:


> She's a mixed breed, but all I know is she's part Pomeranian. She sure barks like a Pomeranian. She was actually my Mom's dog, when my Mom passed away we became really close friends. I love this dog so much!



My sympathies to you & your family.  What a good daughter you are...  and what a good heart.


----------



## lazeny

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm sorry to hear abour your mom's passing. I'm sure she's smiling down on how great you are taking care of her. She's so cute.





Threshold said:


> My sympathies to you & your family.  What a good daughter you are...  and what a good heart.



Thank you  I know this beautiful, sweet dog has done more for me than I could ever have done for her. In the last 8 years since I got her, Deedee pulled me through my darkest times. She's already a senior dog btw, 14 in human years, but we consider her the baby of the family. More importantly, she charmed my fiance they're best friends! Now, when I'm not around, she tucks herself w/ my fiance when sleeping. 

A couple of lying belly up shots taken a couple years back, and  running shots that was taken last year. She's still suprisingly spry for her age.


----------



## lazeny

An afternoon stroll around our neighborhood. With a suspicious neighbor cat behind her


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute..


----------



## chowlover2

She's so cute!


----------



## papertiger

lazeny said:


> An afternoon stroll around our neighborhood. With a suspicious neighbor cat behind her



What a fantastic picture and she is just an adorable little sweetheart


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

chowlover2 said:


> This is Beau an the red Chow is Rita. Everyday when they finish their dinner, Beau has to lick the can! If only I could get an Alpo commercial!



your chows are beautiful!!!


----------



## chowlover2

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> your chows are beautiful!!!



Thanks so much,they are spoiled rotten!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Haha this pic of my pom Peapod cracks me up!  His little tongue sticking out.


----------



## chowlover2

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Haha this pic of my pom Peapod cracks me up!  His little tongue sticking out.



He's so cute! Looks like a mini of my girl


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> He's so cute! Looks like a mini of my girl



He does!! I LOVE chows.  I can't wait to move out of NYC an have more space for one of my own


----------



## chowlover2

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> He does!! I LOVE chows.  I can't wait to move out of NYC an have more space for one of my own



Do you watch Real Housewives of Beverly Hills? Lisa has a Pom who is adorable.


----------



## bnjj

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Haha this pic of my pom Peapod cracks me up!  His little tongue sticking out.



Could he, or his name, be any cuter??


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bnjj said:


> Could he, or his name, be any cuter??



hehe thank you!  i love him so much!  he is about 7 1/2 years old and love him more everyday!  (i sound like crazy dog mom but he is just so sweet i cant help it!)


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

chowlover2 said:


> Do you watch Real Housewives of Beverly Hills? Lisa has a Pom who is adorable.



yeah!  jiggy!  he is so cute!  he has alopecia like a lot of poms do   Peapod had stress induced mild alopecia for about 8 months last year along with a slight heart murmur, it was devastating.  But due to some life changes is is 100% healthy now with a beautiful coat and healthy heart!


----------



## chowlover2

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> yeah!  jiggy!  he is so cute!  he has alopecia like a lot of poms do   Peapod had stress induced mild alopecia for about 8 months last year along with a slight heart murmur, it was devastating.  But due to some life changes is is 100% healthy now with a beautiful coat and healthy heart!



That's wonderful, my last Chow female had alopecia. I took her to a dog dermatologist, was told nothing they could do, I got a male puppy, she got so much better. Almost like an endocrine disorder, she loved Bear to death an he loved being her baby.


----------



## lazeny

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Haha this pic of my pom Peapod cracks me up!  His little tongue sticking out.



How adorable! I love when dogs stick their tongues out lol!


----------



## MyInBag

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute thread!!


These are too cute. Can't seem to pull up mine.


----------



## lazeny

Deedee sleeping


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love her pink bow..


----------



## 628628

I love this thread! I'm overdosing on cuteness!


----------



## MarneeB

lazeny said:


> Deedee sleeping








Beautiful dog! What breed(s) is she?


----------



## lazeny

MarneeB said:


> Beautiful dog! What breed(s) is she?



She's a mixed breed, part Pomeranian


----------



## Chrystal162

I have a Pom-mix too --- here's my little guy.


----------



## chowlover2

Chrystal162 said:
			
		

> I have a Pom-mix too --- here's my little guy.



What a cutie!


----------



## natalie78

I took apart my ballistic vest for cleaning and I was in the process of putting it back together when Bear jumped on my bed to "help."  I don't think he wanted me going to work that day.


----------



## natalie78

Bear on guard duty.  I am glad I do not depend on him for my safety.  I would be in trouble.


----------



## shoppaholic

My boy Louis playing  (long hair dachshund)


----------



## Threshold

Awww DeeDee, Bear, and Louie are awesome!!!  GREAT action shot of Louis, btw.


----------



## chowlover2

natalie78 said:


> Bear on guard duty.  I am glad I do not depend on him for my safety.  I would be in trouble.
> 
> View attachment 1965151


He looks like he is guarding his toy and treatbowl!


shoppaholic said:


> My boy Louis playing  (long hair dachshund)
> View attachment 1965175



What a great pic, such a cutie!


----------



## natalie78

chowlover2 said:


> He looks like he is guarding his toy and treatbowl!


Don't let him fool you...he guards nothing.  He's the only dog that I have ever met that does not guard his own treats.  I can walk right up to him and take treats from his mouth and he does not protest in the least.  He's really the sweetest dog.


----------



## Sweetpea83

natalie78 said:


> I took apart my ballistic vest for cleaning and I was in the process of putting it back together when Bear jumped on my bed to "help."  I don't think he wanted me going to work that day.
> 
> View attachment 1965144





natalie78 said:


> Bear on guard duty.  I am glad I do not depend on him for my safety.  I would be in trouble.
> 
> View attachment 1965151



Cute!


----------



## bnjj

shoppaholic said:


> My boy Louis playing  (long hair dachshund)
> View attachment 1965175



Love the action shot!


----------



## leasul2003

This pic of my baby just cracks me up everytime I see it.


----------



## chowlover2

leasul2003 said:


> This pic of my baby just cracks me up everytime I see it.



She so cute, I love her tongue sticking out!


----------



## missemma

These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)


----------



## its_a_keeper

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)



I love bunnies! They always make me squee and smile, too!

But be careful with them sitting only on the matal cage floor. Their soft feet need hay and straw underneath.


----------



## chowlover2

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)



OMG! Cute overload!


----------



## Threshold

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)



Ohhhhhh too sweet!  :buttercup:


----------



## missemma

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> I love bunnies! They always make me squee and smile, too!
> 
> But be careful with them sitting only on the matal cage floor. Their soft feet need hay and straw underneath.



Yep! They spent most of their time in the box so it wasn't really a problem  now they're almost 6 months old lol!


----------



## sandyclaws

I love my boy so much! He's too cute!! Hehehehe


----------



## missnicoleeee

Lol. She just got spayed and the vet decided she has to wear the cone of shame. Now she's all grumpy lmao!


----------



## Threshold

^Awwwwww, just give her lots of love and don't laugh at her too much.  Dogs hate feeling humiliated, it makes them very sad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)



Sooooo cute!!


----------



## chowlover2

missnicoleeee said:
			
		

> Lol. She just got spayed and the vet decided she has to wear the cone of shame. Now she's all grumpy lmao!



Poor baby!


----------



## Ann211975




----------



## AngelCakes25

She's a mess


----------



## koshi13

Happy holidays!


----------



## chowlover2

koshi13 said:
			
		

> Happy holidays!



Awwwwwww!


----------



## chelonmelon

koshi13 said:
			
		

> Happy holidays!



Love this!!


----------



## chelonmelon

koshi13 said:
			
		

> Happy holidays!



Where did you get that hat?


----------



## its_a_keeper

koshi13 said:


> Happy holidays!



*lol* great one!


----------



## koshi13

chelonmelon said:


> Where did you get that hat?



I got it here: http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.aspx?T1=D10521 XS&source=igodigital&pagetype=HomeB

It says it's out of stock but that's incorrect and the item is available to order.


----------



## 336

Did you buy me something today? What's this? Im going to chew it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's looking for treats, hehe..


----------



## Cindi

My foster kitty, Carlton, flipped his bed over and is now bopping other cats when they walk by. Sneak attack!


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:
			
		

> Did you buy me something today? What's this? Im going to chew it.



There is nothing cuter than a Chow Chow! My boy took a stick of butter off the dinner table last night and ate it down before I could nab him. Luckily, no ill effects. Most of my Chows have had cast iron stomachs.


----------



## jeh3v

I am kitty, hear me roar!


----------



## cherrycookies

336 said:


> Did you buy me something today? What's this? Im going to chew it.



cute!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

jeh3v said:


> I am kitty, hear me roar!



Too cute!


----------



## amabie

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)


So cute. I love bunnies.


----------



## brainstorm

336 said:


> Did you buy me something today? What's this? Im going to chew it.



Buahahha, too cute!


----------



## brainstorm

I always think Jack is a supermodel!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a cutie..


----------



## jeh3v

My kitty Sparty sprawled out asleep. He can sleep anywhere and is particularly fond of shoulders.


----------



## chowlover2

jeh3v said:


> My kitty Sparty sprawled out asleep. He can sleep anywhere and is particularly fond of shoulders.



I'm gonna faint from all the cuteness in that pic!


----------



## jeh3v

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna faint from all the cuteness in that pic!



Hehe  he is so quirky!


----------



## autumn.lily

My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.


----------



## chowlover2

autumn.lily said:
			
		

> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.



Adorable!


----------



## MsBusyBee

missemma said:


> These guys always make me smile . They're baby bunnies btw. (Sorry it's a bad quality photo!)


So cute


----------



## its_a_keeper

autumn.lily said:


> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.



Such a cute pic!


----------



## Jadeite

Kory's got quite an ego.


----------



## cherrycookies

autumn.lily said:


> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.



cute!!!

once, my doggie charged and banged his head onto the mirror! afterwards, he tried scratching it.

i wonder if he thought he saw another dog


----------



## cherrycookies

autumn.lily said:


> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.



ops! double post


----------



## MarneeB

autumn.lily said:


> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.





Omg, what a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

autumn.lily said:


> My Kory checking himself out in the mirror my violin teacher gave me. He is my heart and makes me laugh everyday.



Adorable..


----------



## RACHAELLP

koshi13 said:


> Happy holidays!



Awwwwwww!!! Your dog is soooooo adorable!


----------



## autumn.lily

Thanks everyone 



cherrycookies said:


> cute!!!
> 
> *once, my doggie charged and banged his head onto the mirror! * afterwards, he tried scratching it.
> 
> i wonder if he thought he saw another dog



LOL poor thing! 



Jadeite said:


> Kory's got quite an ego.



He prances too, it not enough to walk  

Still he is one of the sweetest dogs you'd ever meet. Even men at the car dealership love him. I focused on obedience training not long after I got him so he breaks a lot of preconceptions about "yappy toys".


----------



## psulion08

Omg these animals are just tooooo adorable! I love them all!!!!


----------



## renza

My baby is an elf tonight, haha


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:
			
		

> My baby is an elf tonight, haha



So cute, but not thrilled to be an elf!


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> So cute, but not thrilled to be an elf!


Yeah she usually loves clothes but I think the hood is bugging her.


----------



## Myrkur

Kitsu and I match


----------



## Threshold

Myrkur said:


> Kitsu and I match



What a beautiful big Shiba!  Matched outfits for star-gazing?


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Kitsu and I match



Adorable!


----------



## Myrkur

Threshold said:


> What a beautiful big Shiba!  Matched outfits for star-gazing?





chowlover2 said:


> Adorable!



Thank you  No unfortunately it hasn't been great stargazing weather for a while now


----------



## Lady Stardust

Spotsy's "I just woke up from a nap" face lol she looks hungover!


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's "I just woke up from a nap" face lol she looks hungover!



I love her half asleep look!


----------



## **Chanel**

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's "I just woke up from a nap" face lol she looks hungover!



What a beautiful cat!

Love all the pictures in this thread! This is Choco, he's about 6 months old. This little cutie is very fast, so to catch him on camera awake (sleeping is a lot easier, lol), can be quite a challenge.
I am not sure what he wants to tell me today. If he wants a dog candy bar, or...that he wants to remind me that I should destroy the evidence immediately, when I cheat on my 'diet' once again .


----------



## AngelCakes25

Hiding under the bed.


----------



## papertiger

**Chanel** said:


> What a beautiful cat!
> 
> Love all the pictures in this thread! This is Choco, he's about 6 months old. This little cutie is very fast, so to catch him on camera awake (sleeping is a lot easier, lol), can be quite a challenge.
> I am not sure what he wants to tell me today. If he wants a dog candy bar, or...that he wants to remind me that I should destroy the evidence immediately, when I cheat on my 'diet' once again .



I think Choco may be directing you to this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...give-myself-thread-772279-5.html#post23725522

Either that or he might be showing you he knows what his name mean, ah 

He is just the cutest ha ha :kiss: to Choco


----------



## **Chanel**

papertiger said:


> I think Choco may be directing you to this thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/health-a...give-myself-thread-772279-5.html#post23725522
> 
> Either that or he might be showing you he knows what his name mean, ah
> 
> He is just the cutest ha ha :kiss: to Choco



Lol, thank you ! He sure is a smart little dog, and I am afraid that I have no option than to fess up in that thread :shame: . 
I think I can hear him say: 'the truth will set you free' . Yes, that dog is very smart indeed, I tell you...


----------



## cherrycookies

Lady Stardust said:


> Spotsy's "I just woke up from a nap" face lol she looks hungover!



too cute!! my doggies have that glazed look too if i wake them up


----------



## Cl_vanellope

my chihuahua


----------



## cherrycookies

**Chanel** said:


> What a beautiful cat!
> 
> Love all the pictures in this thread! This is Choco, he's about 6 months old. This little cutie is very fast, so to catch him on camera awake (sleeping is a lot easier, lol), can be quite a challenge.
> I am not sure what he wants to tell me today. If he wants a dog candy bar, or...that he wants to remind me that I should destroy the evidence immediately, when I cheat on my 'diet' once again .



cute!!

erm.. just a gentle ( probably unwanted  ) reminder, chocolates are poison to dogs especially for chis cos they are so small, just a little bit is probably harmful to them. by biting on the wrapping, they can get used to the smell and think chocolate is fine for them, he may lick it etc

am probably a paranoid chi owner


----------



## cherrycookies

AngelCakes25 said:


> Hiding under the bed.



awwww! look at that face!! so cute & innocent looking!


----------



## Cl_vanellope

Lol she's like a baby


----------



## **Chanel**

cherrycookies said:


> cute!!
> 
> erm.. just a gentle ( probably unwanted  ) reminder, chocolates are poison to dogs especially for chis cos they are so small, just a little bit is probably harmful to them. by biting on the wrapping, they can get used to the smell and think chocolate is fine for them, he may lick it etc
> 
> am probably a paranoid chi owner



Thank you and also thank you for the reminder . Not paranoid at all, we all want the best for our little fur babies . Yes, I know chocolates are poison to dogs, so before I put the wrapping in the plastic sac that I had to bring downstairs later, I made sure there wasn't any chocolate inside in case he would grab it . But it's a good thing you said about the smell that he could get used to it (even though I always store chocolates on a place where the dogs can't come), so probably best to destroy evidence immediately next time anyway.


----------



## **Chanel**

Cl_vanellope said:


> my chihuahua



Lol, adorable pictures !


----------



## **Chanel**

AngelCakes25 said:


> Hiding under the bed.



Look at that cute face, so precious!


----------



## bnjj

AngelCakes25 said:


> Hiding under the bed.



  Look at that face.


----------



## chowlover2

Cl_vanellope said:


> Lol she's like a baby



She's bundled up like a little, furry burrito! So cute!


----------



## cherrycookies

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you and also thank you for the reminder . Not paranoid at all, we all want the best for our little fur babies . Yes, I know chocolates are poison to dogs, so before I put the wrapping in the plastic sac that I had to bring downstairs later, I made sure there wasn't any chocolate inside in case he would grab it . But it's a good thing you said about the smell that he could get used to it (even though I always store chocolates on a place where the dogs can't come), so probably best to destroy evidence immediately next time anyway.



glad you aren't offended by my comments. i thought over it for a while and still decide to do so cos your Chi is simply too cute. you sound like a great Chi owner and he is so lucky to have you! 

i don't care what others say but chi rules!


----------



## cherrycookies

Cl_vanellope said:


> Lol she's like a baby



he looks so snuggly & cute! just like a baby


----------



## AngelCakes25

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you and also thank you for the reminder . Not paranoid at all, we all want the best for our little fur babies . Yes, I know chocolates are poison to dogs, so before I put the wrapping in the plastic sac that I had to bring downstairs later, I made sure there wasn't any chocolate inside in case he would grab it . But it's a good thing you said about the smell that he could get used to it (even though I always store chocolates on a place where the dogs can't come), so probably best to destroy evidence immediately next time anyway.



My pup once ate a whole king size Hersey bar she found. Nothing happened to her. She looooved chocolate and she was a teeny tiny yorkie and lived a healthy happy plentiful life for 15 years. But every dog is different.


----------



## Myrkur

Cl_vanellope said:


> my chihuahua



Omg did you draw the eyebrows? Have never seen a dog with eyebrows like that lol


----------



## Threshold

AngelCakes25 said:


> My pup once ate a whole king size Hersey bar she found. Nothing happened to her. She looooved chocolate and she was a teeny tiny yorkie and lived a healthy happy plentiful life for 15 years. But every dog is different.



You are lucky...

http://vetmedicine.about.com/cs/nutritiondogs/a/chocolatetoxici.htm


----------



## Liberty817

He's winking!


----------



## Liberty817

Relaxin'


----------



## **Chanel**

cherrycookies said:


> glad you aren't offended by my comments. i thought over it for a while and still decide to do so cos your Chi is simply too cute. you sound like a great Chi owner and he is so lucky to have you!
> 
> i don't care what others say but chi rules!



Aww, thank you ! I am the one who is lucky to have two lovely dogs in my life. They really make me smile and I can't imagine my life without them anymore. 
This is actually my first chi (my other dog is a mix Frenchie/Boston Terrier), and I just love his character. He seems so clever and he also is a fast learner. I like it when he runs very fast with his tail up very proud, such a funny sight .



AngelCakes25 said:


> My pup once ate a whole king size Hersey bar she found. Nothing happened to her. She looooved chocolate and she was a teeny tiny yorkie and lived a healthy happy plentiful life for 15 years. But every dog is different.



Oh my, you must have been so worried when you found out. I always keep my chocolates where the dogs can't come, so that they can't take it.


----------



## **Chanel**

Liberty817 said:


> Relaxin'



This is sooo cute! Love the winking pic as well, so charming .


----------



## **Chanel**

While I was on the phone today, I noticed that someone was watching me .
Couldn't resist to take a picture. I think my little one is chanelling a piggy nose here, lol.


----------



## Liberty817

**Chanel** said:


> This is sooo cute! Love the winking pic as well, so charming .



Thanks a bunch, love my little fur babies! Love your pic, so cute!


----------



## Melissat765

My bengal cat out on a walk


----------



## leasul2003

**Chanel** said:


> While I was on the phone today, I noticed that someone was watching me .
> Couldn't resist to take a picture. I think my little one is chanelling a piggy nose here, lol.



Too cute!


----------



## Threshold

*Melissat765*, your Bengal Cat is absolutely _gorgeous_!!


----------



## Melissat765

Threshold said:


> Melissat765, your Bengal Cat is absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you! Here's a better pic


----------



## chowlover2

Melissat765 said:


> My bengal cat out on a walk



What a beautiful cat! I used to walk my Grandmother's Siamese on a leash, he loved it!


----------



## Melissat765

chowlover2 said:


> What a beautiful cat! I used to walk my Grandmother's Siamese on a leash, he loved it!



Thanks! She is an amazing cat!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Melissat765 said:


> Thank you! Here's a better pic
> 
> View attachment 2032019



Pretty!


----------



## Melissat765

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pretty!



I agree! Thanks! We ADORE her


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wiener up!!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Wiener up!!!



Is that the devious Doxie? Is she staying out of trouble?


----------



## its_a_keeper

CobaltBlu said:


> Wiener up!!!



*lol* great fun one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> Wiener up!!!



So cute..


----------



## ChiChi143

Lola licking her lips while laying in her favorite spot...under DH's pillow


----------



## Threshold

CobaltBlu said:


> Wiener up!!!



No sides?  Tooooooo sweet!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Is that the devious Doxie? Is she staying out of trouble?



That is she indeed!  Staying out of trouble, surely you jest!  she looks so sweet and innocent...but...You know she is not!    She was out hunting last night and set all the dogs to howling. She is a wild beast!!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> That is she indeed!  Staying out of trouble, surely you jest!  she looks so sweet and innocent...but...You know she is not!    She was out hunting last night and set all the dogs to howling. She is a wild beast!!



Rita and the devious Doxie must NEVER meet! World domination to be sure if they put their heads together. Here is my lovely girl after hunting a mouse.


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Rita and the devious Doxie must NEVER meet! World domination to be sure if they put their heads together. Here is my lovely girl after hunting a mouse.



Ah, I recognize that look of smug satisfaction!!


----------



## autumn.lily

I am loving all of these pics


----------



## NANI1972

Like a boss.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

NANI1972 said:


> Like a boss.....



Lol, cute..


----------



## kenzibray

Our new Dalmatian puppy, Mischa. She sleeps in the funniest positions.


----------



## Threshold

Mischa is just tooooooooooooooo cute!  Little spotted belly and GREAT facial markings (your avatar photo).


----------



## jeh3v

kenzibray said:
			
		

> Our new Dalmatian puppy, Mischa. She sleeps in the funniest positions.



She is so precious!!!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Our new Dalmatian puppy, Mischa. She sleeps in the funniest positions.



The puppy is here! OMG! She is a cutie! Sometimes my Chowboy sleeps like that, it always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## AngelCakes25

kenzibray said:


> Our new Dalmatian puppy, Mischa. She sleeps in the funniest positions.



My pup  does the same!


----------



## chowlover2

AngelCakes25 said:


> My pup  does the same!



Too cute!


----------



## Threshold

Luna (Mantle Great Dane) getting a belly rub from DH last Sunday...


----------



## chowlover2

Threshold said:


> Luna (Mantle Great Dane) getting a belly rub from DH last Sunday...



She looks like she is in heaven!


----------



## Liberty817

Puppy and DH snoozing!


----------



## its_a_keeper

NANI1972 said:


> Like a boss.....



yup *lol*



kenzibray said:


> Our new Dalmatian puppy, Mischa. She sleeps in the funniest positions.



*lol*



Threshold said:


> Luna (Mantle Great Dane) getting a belly rub from DH last Sunday...



Luna is huge! Love how she enjoys that rub from you DH!



Liberty817 said:


> Puppy and DH snoozing!



great ones!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, loving the last photos.


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> The puppy is here! OMG! She is a cutie! Sometimes my Chowboy sleeps like that, it always brings a smile to my face.





AngelCakes25 said:


> My pup  does the same!




It's so funny because I'm "friends" with some of the owners of puppies from the same breeder and they all seem to do that. 

She's a little contortionist when she sleeps. 

We're not doing so great at keeping her in her crate at night, so we've given in and let her sleep in the bed. It's going to be fun when she's 4x this size!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Charlotte going "if you touch my lettuce I will cut you!"


----------



## jeh3v

I woke up to him sitting like this this morning!


----------



## whykikiwhy

Pretty much the first ever picture I got of my little kitty "donkey kong!" 






She's a beast!!!!


----------



## Lady Stardust

jeh3v said:


> I woke up to him sitting like this this morning!


 I call that the "potato slump"! lol when they look like a sack of potatoes that got knocked over


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Stardust said:


> I call that the "potato slump"! lol when they look like a sack of potatoes that got knocked over



That is the perfect name for it!


----------



## Threshold

I call it "G'morning!  Guess what I've been lickin'?"


----------



## jeh3v

Threshold said:
			
		

> I call it "G'morning!  Guess what I've been lickin'?"



Bahaha!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

just doing a little shopping lol


----------



## chowlover2

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just doing a little shopping lol



So cute!


----------



## aikoNakamura

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> just doing a little shopping lol



Very cute, is that pup sweater from AA? My pup has a forest green one like that


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aikoNakamura said:


> Very cute, is that pup sweater from AA? My pup has a forest green one like that



yes!  he loves it!!  he even will wear the hood sometimes lol


----------



## aikoNakamura

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> yes!  he loves it!!  he even will wear the hood sometimes lol



Haha too cute!


----------



## Eru

New to this thread, but wow, so great, 

Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:


----------



## chowlover2

Eru said:


> New to this thread, but wow, so great,
> 
> Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:



What a cutie! I love that belly!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ that's so funny. And kitty doesn't even look like she minds it one bit.


----------



## bnjj

Eru said:


> New to this thread, but wow, so great,
> 
> Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:



Awww, that's so cute!


----------



## Eru

That cat (and her twin sister) _loves_ having her tummy rubbed, so she doesn't mind being a furry purry mousepad one bit,


----------



## Threshold

Eru said:


> New to this thread, but wow, so great,
> 
> Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:



Oh my gawds, that is soooooo cute!  Most cats HATE having their belly touched, and will dig into you with claws and fangs.  i wants your kitty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eru said:


> New to this thread, but wow, so great,
> 
> Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:



Too cute!


----------



## Samantha M

He looks adorable.


----------



## Samantha M

What a sweetie.


----------



## PinkFlower

Eru said:


> New to this thread, but wow, so great,
> 
> Old photo, but here is my dad using my cat as a mousepad:


Your cat is so ADORABLE!


----------



## WingNut

Great, another thread I will rapidly become addicted to! I love everyone's photos!


Here's my contribution: Our Frenchie puppy in the socks/sweater my parents bought him for Christmas......


----------



## Threshold

WingNut said:


> Great, another thread I will rapidly become addicted to! I love everyone's photos!
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution: Our Frenchie puppy in the socks/sweater my parents bought him for Christmas......



AAAAAHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  I adore French Bull Dogs!!!  And Frenchie's expression is _priceless_.  Put black wings on him at Halloween and he'd pass for a bat!  Sooooo cute.  Lucky you, WingNut!  Love your use-name too.


----------



## WingNut

Threshold said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!  I adore French Bull Dogs!!!  And Frenchie's expression is _priceless_.  Put black wings on him at Halloween and he'd pass for a bat!  Sooooo cute.  Lucky you, WingNut!  Love your use-name too.



Thanks Threshold! He's a trip, to say the least. We sometimes call him "bat-pig-puppy-cat"

Here's him doing his best "pug imitating a mealworm" imitation in his parka...


----------



## Threshold

Or being swallowed by purple Dune sand worm!  He doesn't seem very thrilled with human-like attire.  :doggie:


----------



## leasul2003

I love him! I want to cuddle him and pet him. He's so adorable!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

WingNut said:


> Thanks Threshold! He's a trip, to say the least. We sometimes call him "bat-pig-puppy-cat"
> 
> Here's him doing his best "pug imitating a mealworm" imitation in his parka...



He's so good, my Chows would not be happy. They hate to get their feet wet, I bought them boots. They were off before I even got them outside. This is a pic from Christmas of my girl in holiday attire, her look could make paint peel.


----------



## jeh3v

Sitting straight up


----------



## chowlover2

jeh3v said:


> Sitting straight up



What a cutie! Love when they sit like that.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

She looks so cute in this coat but this picture makes me lol bc she's like "oh come on mom, do you have to take pics right now?"


----------



## domates

Mary, the librarian.


----------



## domates

Sherbet says "wham am i doing with my life??"




puuurfect!




fattie 




you did WHAAAAA?!?!?


----------



## domates

cat with a drinking problem




pay attention to me!!!


----------



## AngelCakes25

I just got my first haircut.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVING all the latest photos!


----------



## chowlover2

AngelCakes25 said:


> I just got my first haircut.



What a little cutie!


----------



## Bling It

Hi everyone, I just found this thread, so I thought I'd post some pics of my baby.


----------



## Bling It

Sorry, I can only post one pic at a time. I'll only post this one more, I don't want to bore you all  (he can do amazing things with his ears.....)


----------



## chowlover2

He's a cutie!


----------



## Bling It

Thank you! He sure is, and he's my best friend. He makes me laugh every day


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Liberty817 said:


> Puppy and DH snoozing!



I love it!!!!!!!

I hope you get some sleep. Between my cockers, cats and a snoring hubby, I never ever get a good nights sleep


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

OMG!!! Everyone's pics are too cute!

I need to add more of Charlie, Oliver, (doggies) Sunny, Frog, Butters, Smudge, (cats) and fish!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

chowlover2 said:


> He's a cutie!



Your pooters are gawgis!


----------



## laylee

LOL this thread is hilarious XD


----------



## jeszica

Would like to share some pics of my boy - Scrabby Doo ...here he is wearing my reading glass and sunglass hehe











And this was taken after he had his fur cut really short and his EARS!!  Hmmmm look like Mickey Mouse? LOL!






And this is Cookie..hmmm can you tell which is Cookie and which is Ikea Rug? HAHA!


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> Would like to share some pics of my boy - Scrabby Doo ...here he is wearing my reading glass and sunglass hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was taken after he had his fur cut really short and his EARS!!  Hmmmm look like Mickey Mouse? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Cookie..hmmm can you tell which is Cookie and which is Ikea Rug? HAHA!


Hmm, my boy looks very similar. He just had a bath and a haircut an hour ago. See the resemblance???


----------



## jeszica

YES!!! He look sweet!



Bling It said:


> Hmm, my boy looks very similar. He just had a bath and a haircut an hour ago. See the resemblance???


----------



## Bling It

jeszica said:


> YES!!! He look sweet!



I think they could probably pass for brothers. He is very sweet, but can also be trouble when he wants to. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

All this cuteness is too much!


----------



## Threshold

chowlover2 said:


> All this cuteness is too much!



I agree!


----------



## celticqueen

I'm posting this on behalf of the Mrs, our little beautiful charming 5 month old Bedlington Terrier Mr Oscar, he's an absolute darling.


----------



## Sweetpea83

celticqueen said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of the Mrs, our little beautiful charming 5 month old Bedlington Terrier Mr Oscar, he's an absolute darling.



So cute!!


----------



## chowlover2

celticqueen said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of the Mrs, our little beautiful charming 5 month old Bedlington Terrier Mr Oscar, he's an absolute darling.


What a cutie! I love his face!


----------



## Bling It

celticqueen said:


> I'm posting this on behalf of the Mrs, our little beautiful charming 5 month old Bedlington Terrier Mr Oscar, he's an absolute darling.



Oh my.....what a spunk


----------



## Nemirel

Omie always looks perfect, but in this photo, she was going crazy for some turkey!


----------



## Nemirel

Here's one of Drogo, which always makes me laugh.  Actually, he's always doing something that makes me laugh:


----------



## Nemirel

Speaking of Drogo, he has no shame and I have no idea how he can sleep like this:


----------



## Threshold

^Omie is gorgeous!  Drogo is hilarious!


----------



## chowlover2

Nemirel said:


> Speaking of Drogo, he has no shame and I have no idea how he can sleep like this:


 He's a hoot, that pic made my day!


----------



## Bling It

Nemirel said:


> Speaking of Drogo, he has no shame and I have no idea how he can sleep like this:



My dog sleeps like that on hot days. I have no idea how, it looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## Nemirel

How about this.  A Drogo on a radiator...


----------



## Nemirel

and on a chair...


----------



## Threshold

^That is one big Drogo!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nemirel said:


> Omie always looks perfect, but in this photo, she was going crazy for some turkey!



Cute!


Nemirel said:


> Here's one of Drogo, which always makes me laugh.  Actually, he's always doing something that makes me laugh:



Hilarious!


----------



## 336

Leo not very into making friends at doggy daycare


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Which one is Leo?


----------



## Threshold

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Which one is Leo?



2nd that!


----------



## chowlover2

I am guessing Leo is the red Chow Chow on the right. I have 2 Chows and they aren't that amused by other dogs either. I took mine to a dog park and mine just stayed together, could care less about other dogs. Plus he has that look of distain on his beautiful fuzzy face! But I may be wrong...


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Delta (grey one) and Shadow (white one who passed on 1.13.13)

Pic 1: The orange thing is her ball
PIc 2: How delta sleeps
Pic 3: Not a fan of flash
Pic 4: they both would go in the crate... notice the dog was open and i had nothing to do with this... 
Pic 5: Wet kiss
Pic 6: Delta always looked at him like this..


----------



## Threshold

^Ohhhhh We had a wofldog once!  He taught us sooooo much about family and devotion.  And incredibly intelligent.  Wolves have the intelligence and emotional levels of seven year old humans.  Just amazing.  And I love your avatar, btw.  Thanks for the pics and for jogging some very sweet memories.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Threshold said:


> ^Ohhhhh We had a wofldog once!  He taught us sooooo much about family and devotion.  And incredibly intelligent.  Wolves have the intelligence and emotional levels of seven year old humans.  Just amazing.  And I love your avatar, btw.  Thanks for the pics and for jogging some very sweet memories.


She is such an amazing animal is our first. and yes lots of lessons for the both of us! Shes such a goof too lol I wish i could get another one or two of them but they are hard... and i would be out numbered haha


----------



## Threshold

sweetlilwolf said:


> ...and i would be out numbered haha



Yes indeed, since multiples will "pack".  Just keep gently reminding her who is Alpha in the house, and let the good times and adventures begin!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Threshold said:


> Yes indeed, since multiples will "pack".  Just keep gently reminding her who is Alpha in the house, and let the good times and adventures begin!


lol i def need some more land first then i would build a large outside pen for them... since they cant be off leash in the yard but then they can run and have some fun when not in the house... 

Shes the funniest though loves to jump in the shower with you... then gets upset shes wet... im like i didnt call you in here!


----------



## 336

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Which one is Leo?



Leo is the chow chow. He only plays with the Great Dane and the greyhound at daycare


----------



## Threshold

336 said:


> Leo is the chow chow. He only plays with the Great Dane and the greyhound at daycare



I _thought _the Dane in the background was looking a bit protective/attentive.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, I thought so too..


----------



## psulion08

Cooper is saying "please can I have some more?" He always does this if he wants more food or water! It's so funny!


----------



## sweetlilwolf

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2140105
> 
> 
> Cooper is saying "please can I have some more?" He always does this if he wants more food or water! It's so funny!


He looks like hes soaking his nails for a manicure!


----------



## chowlover2

My boy does that in summer to cool the pads of his feet!


----------



## Threshold

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2140105
> 
> 
> Cooper is saying "please can I have some more?" He always does this if he wants more food or water! It's so funny!



Copper is one smart (and cute!) cookie.


----------



## hermes_lemming

My friend's dog. Poor thing.


----------



## psulion08

hermes_lemming said:


> My friend's dog. Poor thing.



Aw! So cute!


----------



## 336

Snoopy dog is snoopy. Leo always looks into this yard for some reason!


----------



## hermes_lemming

psulion08 said:


> Aw! So cute!



She looks all traumatized. My crazy friend made the poor thing listen to rap music.


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> View attachment 2141476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy dog is snoopy. Leo always looks into this yard for some reason!


Leo is on the hunt! My kids do the same. I wish I had a penny for each and every strange scent they are attracted to, I would be rich. Last year we were walking, all of a sudden they go crazy around the base of a tree. Turns out there was a box turtle nestled in the tree roots.


----------



## Sweetpea83

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2140105
> 
> 
> Cooper is saying "please can I have some more?" He always does this if he wants more food or water! It's so funny!



What a cute photo!


----------



## chowlover2

This is my Chow boy Beau doing what he does best, sleeping!


----------



## 336

So I'm trying to take a photo of my new shoes and Leo almost knocks me over trying to get into the photo!


----------



## Bling It

336 said:


> So I'm trying to take a photo of my new shoes and Leo almost knocks me over trying to get into the photo!
> View attachment 2145273



Hahaha, it seems like all dogs love getting their pic taken. My dog does the same thing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, Leo is a funny one..


----------



## GreenWithIvy

chowlover2 said:


> This is my Chow boy Beau doing what he does best, sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143555


I can't tell what's what but this is adorable


----------



## chowlover2

GreenWithIvy said:


> I can't tell what's what but this is adorable


 If I didn't know, I couldn't tell either! His head is at the top of the pic, he's a big, furry throw rug, without a care in the world!


----------



## Jael13

My boy sleeping on the sofa


----------



## Bling It

Jael13 said:


> My boy sleeping on the sofa



Oh my, he doesn't look very comfortable all twisted up like that, lol. They sleep in the strangest positions!


----------



## Jael13

Bling It said:


> Oh my, he doesn't look very comfortable all twisted up like that, lol. They sleep in the strangest positions!



No he doesn't but still he was snoring happily for hours...


----------



## Bling It

Jael13 said:


> No he doesn't but still he was snoring happily for hours...



Well by the look in his face, he certainly looks content.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jael13 said:


> My boy sleeping on the sofa



Pretzel dog!


----------



## chowlover2

Jael13 said:


> My boy sleeping on the sofa


 Not a care in the world!


----------



## 336

Leo is bored of me telling  him to sleep in his own bed


----------



## Bling It

336 said:


> Leo is bored of me telling  him to sleep in his own bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148054



Hahaha, sorry, but you got no hope of sleeping in that big comfy bed without a furry, 4 legged companion! Its written all over his face.


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> Leo is bored of me telling  him to sleep in his own bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2148054


 Leo is such a cutie! How old is he?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is a pic of my boy hero looking a bit like a smiling beast. In reality he is a big ball of cuddles


----------



## Bling It

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is a pic of my boy hero looking a bit like a smiling beast. In reality he is a big ball of cuddles



Gotta love a Staffy! They're full of personality.


----------



## chowlover2

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is a pic of my boy hero looking a bit like a smiling beast. In reality he is a big ball of cuddles


 He looks like such a sweetie, I just want to give him a hug!


----------



## 336

chowlover2 said:


> Leo is such a cutie! How old is he?



Leo turns two in June. Still indestructible


----------



## ilovenicebags

Bling It said:


> Gotta love a Staffy! They're full of personality.



He's actually and American bully so he is part staffy, pit bull, and bull dog. He is a great dog very chill but also very sweet.


----------



## ilovenicebags

chowlover2 said:


> He looks like such a sweetie, I just want to give him a hug!



He would actually love to hug you too!


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> Leo turns two in June. Still indestructible


 My boy Beau just turned 3 in Feb. He is huge, 106 lbs. My previous Chowboy was 65 lbs. Beau is just a big old hugable lug though!


----------



## 336

Oh wow, that's huge!! Mine is only like 60 pounds!


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> Oh wow, that's huge!! Mine is only like 60 pounds!


 He is ginormous! I also have a female whos 8, she weighs 56 lbs, and she is perfect sizewise. The 2 females I had before her were 80 lbs each, so to me she is petite. When I picked Beau up at the breeder, she told me he was going to be big. I saw both his Mom & Dad and they were normal in size. The breeder showed me his half brother from a previous litter, and he was 88 lbs. When I brought him home he was 17 lbs at 10 weeks. I look a pics of him now with the other 2 dogs in his litter and can see how big he was. Thank goodness he is a sweetie pie, my 10 yr old nephew can walk him even though Beau weighs 15 more than he does!


----------



## kenzibray

Sticking her tongue out 




The Dalmatian frog sit 



Giving me the sad eyes to try to get out of going in her crate in the morning.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Sticking her tongue out
> 
> View attachment 2149484
> 
> 
> The Dalmatian frog sit
> View attachment 2149485
> 
> 
> Giving me the sad eyes to try to get out of going in her crate in the morning.
> View attachment 2149486


Such a cutie! Love the pic of her splayed out on the floor!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> Such a cutie! Love the pic of her splayed out on the floor!



She lays like that all the time. Especially when she's playing with her toys. And what's funny is that her brothers and sisters do too. 

Here's another one of her


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> She lays like that all the time. Especially when she's playing with her toys. And what's funny is that her brothers and sisters do too.
> 
> Here's another one of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149510



Awwww!


----------



## renza

ilovenicebags said:


> Here is a pic of my boy hero looking a bit like a smiling beast. In reality he is a big ball of cuddles


So cute!!


----------



## chowlover2

This is my girl!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
She is not cooperative when it comes to picture taking. I rarely get a shot of them together because they won't sit still.


----------



## ilovenicebags

chowlover2 said:


> This is my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149744
> View attachment 2149745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not cooperative when it comes to picture taking. I rarely get a shot of them together because they won't sit still.



OMG a real life teddy bear! So cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Couldn't resist putting my bracelet on Charlie like a Russian crown lol and then I wonder why she's so spoiled and bossy


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Stardust said:


> Couldn't resist putting my bracelet on Charlie like a Russian crown lol and then I wonder why she's so spoiled and bossy
> View attachment 2151366


She's a cutie!


----------



## Lady Stardust

^ Thanks!


----------



## 336

Haha busted!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Someone is conceited..


----------



## chowlover2

He has reason to be, Leo is very handsome!


----------



## julietdeltalima

Here's Steve, holding court in the bathroom sink like he's The Most Interesting Cat In The World. "Stay frisky, my friends."


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Steve is cute..lol..love his name.


----------



## chowlover2

julietdeltalima said:


> Here's Steve, holding court in the bathroom sink like he's The Most Interesting Cat In The World. "Stay frisky, my friends."
> 
> View attachment 2157090


 He is so handsome!


----------



## julietdeltalima

Thank you both! He's named after a guy I worked with a long time ago who once told me I was going to end up 40 and single with a bunch of cats; that turned out to be an accurate prediction, and so what better "reward" (whether my former non-cat-loving colleague Steve will ever know about it or not) than for me to name the brattiest, most devilish one of the bunch after him? 

Here's another picture that always makes me giggle: glamorous crazy diva cat Mischa (after Ms. Barton, of course) trying to fit gracefully into a bin of gym socks that inexplicably struck her as a good place for a nap:




(I took this picture months ago, and as I write this post, she is in exactly the same spot, not looking any more comfortable or elegant...)


----------



## chowlover2

julietdeltalima said:


> Thank you both! He's named after a guy I worked with a long time ago who once told me I was going to end up 40 and single with a bunch of cats; that turned out to be an accurate prediction, and so what better "reward" (whether my former non-cat-loving colleague Steve will ever know about it or not) than for me to name the brattiest, most devilish one of the bunch after him?
> 
> Here's another picture that always makes me giggle: glamorous crazy diva cat Mischa (after Ms. Barton, of course) trying to fit gracefully into a bin of gym socks that inexplicably struck her as a good place for a nap:
> 
> View attachment 2159489
> 
> 
> (I took this picture months ago, and as I write this post, she is in exactly the same spot, not looking any more comfortable or elegant...)



Her paw hanging out the opening kills me, pets often sleep in the most awkward positions!


----------



## leasul2003

^ That is hysterical! And ditto what chowlover said.


----------



## psulion08

Go home Cooper, you're drunk. Lol


----------



## chowlover2

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2160164
> 
> 
> Go home Cooper, you're drunk. Lol



He does look drunk! So cute!


----------



## cashmyjiro

This is my parrot polly trying to escape when im feeding her shes soooo funny sometimes ive had her 18 years and she can tell you a few storys


----------



## cashmyjiro

336 said:


> Haha busted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156665
> View attachment 2156666



Such a gorgeous dog bet she? he? Slevers alot


----------



## chowlover2

cashmyjiro said:


> this is my parrot polly trying to escape when im feeding her shes soooo funny sometimes ive had her 18 years and she can tell you a few storys


awwwwww!


----------



## swong8386

My Frenchie... This pose always makes me LOL


----------



## cashmyjiro

chowlover2 said:


> awwwwww!



Thanks I just love her to bits, she part of my family...had her longer than my kids, so comical


----------



## chowlover2

cashmyjiro said:


> Thanks I just love her to bits, she part of my family...had her longer than my kids, so comical


 That's the same with my cousin and his parrot. He's had his parrot for 20 yrs and his kids 14 and 12!


----------



## 336

cashmyjiro said:


> This is my parrot polly trying to escape when im feeding her shes soooo funny sometimes ive had her 18 years and she can tell you a few storys



Ooh an African grey!!! I bet you have some hilarious stories to tell!


----------



## Bling It

Come here ducks, I don't want to get wet!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 A spot of tree climbing.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Me and my best mate.


----------



## cashmyjiro

336 said:


> Ooh an African grey!!! I bet you have some hilarious stories to tell!



Yes I do I cant believe some of the things she does  my old dog was blind and deaf and she used to do a high pitched noice every time I shouted him to tell him I was shouting his name she new he could hear me it was sooo cute x


----------



## chowlover2

Bling It said:


> View attachment 2161112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here ducks, I don't want to get wet!
> View attachment 2161113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spot of tree climbing.
> View attachment 2161114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best mate.


 So cute!


----------



## Threshold

Bling It said:


> View attachment 2161112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here ducks, I don't want to get wet!
> View attachment 2161113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spot of tree climbing.
> View attachment 2161114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best mate.



Awwww what a sweetie!  And the "best mate" is a Newfie (Newfoundland)?  HOW did that happen???


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

psulion08 said:


> View attachment 2160164
> 
> 
> Go home Cooper, you're drunk. Lol






Bling It said:


> View attachment 2161112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come here ducks, I don't want to get wet!
> View attachment 2161113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A spot of tree climbing.
> View attachment 2161114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my best mate.



Great photos..


----------



## hermes_lemming

This is what my puppy does when he doesn't understand something.  Hilarious!


----------



## chowlover2

hermes_lemming said:


> This is what my puppy does when he doesn't understand something.  Hilarious!



Great pic!


----------



## Bling It

Threshold said:


> Awwww what a sweetie!  And the "best mate" is a Newfie (Newfoundland)?  HOW did that happen???



Yes, it is a Newfie. My family breed and show Newfs, so my little guy has always been around them. He is more comfortable with big dogs, and isn't quite sure what to make of dogs his own size. We lost our other Newf a few weeks ago, and since then, this one has been fretting terribly. Unless my little guy is with him, he won't go outside, eat, play or anything. The pair rely on each other!


----------



## chowlover2

Bling It said:


> Yes, it is a Newfie. My family breed and show Newfs, so my little guy has always been around them. He is more comfortable with big dogs, and isn't quite sure what to make of dogs his own size. We lost our other Newf a few weeks ago, and since then, this one has been fretting terribly. Unless my little guy is with him, he won't go outside, eat, play or anything. The pair rely on each other!



Your Landseer is a stunner too! My 2dogs are only interested in dogs their size or bigger. They will sniff a small dog and move right long. My girl is very independent, but if I take her outside without him, he puts up such a ruckus! He's a Mama's boy.


----------



## Bling It

chowlover2 said:


> Your Landseer is a stunner too! My 2dogs are only interested in dogs their size or bigger. They will sniff a small dog and move right long. My girl is very independent, but if I take her outside without him, he puts up such a ruckus! He's a Mama's boy.



Thank you so much! We think he is rather handsome too, but we are a tad biased, lol. Wow, you know a lot about Newfs. Not many people know the breed, let alone the colours. My little guy is a mammals boy too. He needs to be with me all the time, the little sook! Do you have 2 Chows?


----------



## chowlover2

Bling It said:


> Thank you so much! We think he is rather handsome too, but we are a tad biased, lol. Wow, you know a lot about Newfs. Not many people know the breed, let alone the colours. My little guy is a mammals boy too. He needs to be with me all the time, the little sook! Do you have 2 Chows?



Yes, a red female who is your typical Vhow and a cream male who isn't Chowlike at all! I love Newfs, they are beautiful! My boy is huge for a Chow, he is 106 lbs, my last male was 65 lbs which is normal size. His breeder told me he was going to be big. His half brother from another litter was 88 lbs, and that's what they told me to expect. He surpassed that! He was the WORST puppy I ever had, but is now wonderful. In the US right now there is a TV commercial where they show a full grown Newf and the trouble he gets into as a puppy, they play the song " Bad to the Bone ". I have to watch it because it's my boy, 100%

Aren't you the girl who had Lynnderella problems? I am so loving Aussie nail polishes right now. You have lots of great Indies down under!


----------



## Sweetpea83

hermes_lemming said:


> This is what my puppy does when he doesn't understand something.  Hilarious!



:giggles:


----------



## Bling It

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, a red female who is your typical Vhow and a cream male who isn't Chowlike at all! I love Newfs, they are beautiful! My boy is huge for a Chow, he is 106 lbs, my last male was 65 lbs which is normal size. His breeder told me he was going to be big. His half brother from another litter was 88 lbs, and that's what they told me to expect. He surpassed that! He was the WORST puppy I ever had, but is now wonderful. In the US right now there is a TV commercial where they show a full grown Newf and the trouble he gets into as a puppy, they play the song " Bad to the Bone ". I have to watch it because it's my boy, 100%
> 
> Aren't you the girl who had Lynnderella problems? I am so loving Aussie nail polishes right now. You have lots of great Indies down under!



Yep, I'm the one who had Lynn problems! You have a good memory. Yes, we do have some awesome polishes, especially indies (my weakness). I adore Emily de Molly, and Femme Fatale. They're the main 2 I have in my collection of Aussie polishes. I get jealous of all the great indies there are in the US (that don't have international shipping). There are so many on my wish list who don't ship overseas *sigh*.

Chows are gorgeous dogs too. Have you posted any pics of your babies? id live to see a cream Chow. Don't think I've seen one before. The Newfs we breed are large too. A lot of breeders are breeding them smaller nowadays (which is sad). Some are the size of a Labrador! Ours weigh around 80 kgs (dog), and about 70kgs (*****). They're supposed to be a giant breed, its sad that people are breeding them smaller.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Sweetpea83 said:


> :giggles:



Yep, he's been doing this since day one. Thought he would outgrow it but no, still rotates his head from side to side whenever he is confused


----------



## Bling It

hermes_lemming said:


> Yep, he's been doing this since day one. Thought he would outgrow it but no, still rotates his head from side to side whenever he is confused



My dog does that too, and the dog my Nan used to have also did it. Along with the expression they get on their faces, you just know exactly what they're thinking!
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is a (bad) pic of my dogs "What are you talking about" expression. His head is usually a lot more tilted than this though. We wouldn't be without our furbabies would we!


----------



## Bling It

Archie (dog) being a good big brother, giving Amani (cat) a bath. (Whether she wants one or not).


----------



## tessa06

My dog relaxing on the couch.. Lol! 
"Pass me my treats!"


----------



## cashmyjiro

Bling It said:


> Archie (dog) being a good big brother, giving Amani (cat) a bath. (Whether she wants one or not).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168534



Sooooo cute


----------



## cashmyjiro

tessa06 said:


> View attachment 2168586
> 
> 
> My dog relaxing on the couch.. Lol!
> "Pass me my treats!"



Pmsl looks like he's the boss in the house! So funny


----------



## Bling It

Someone de-fluffed poor Occy  (I wonder who)????


----------



## cashmyjiro

Bling It said:


> Someone de-fluffed poor Occy  (I wonder who)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168749


It wasnt me! Thats what my dog does...
Hahahaha so funny!


----------



## cashmyjiro

My dog Duke posing for my christmas facebook picture  hes just a big softy


----------



## Bling It

cashmyjiro said:


> It wasnt me! Thats what my dog does...
> Hahahaha so funny!



Yes, 'It wasn't me' was exactly his reaction! Cheeky rascal.


----------



## Bling It

cashmyjiro said:


> My dog Duke posing for my christmas facebook picture  hes just a big softy



Aaw, so sweet. I've got a pic of my dog wearing similar Chrissy gear.


----------



## Archipelago

Mr. Co doing doggy yoga on a yoga mat



Mr. Co with a sassy new do



Mr. Co trying to look serious and mysterious



Mr. Co pretending to be Superman


----------



## cashmyjiro

Bling It said:


> Aaw, so sweet. I've got a pic of my dog wearing similar Chrissy gear.



 so cute when they pose...like what the hell are you making me wear mum haha?


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Bling It said:


> Someone de-fluffed poor Occy  (I wonder who)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168749


haahah my dogs do that too but whne i buy them the ones with no stuffing they have no intrest in it. lol


----------



## Bling It

sweetlilwolf said:


> haahah my dogs do that too but whne i buy them the ones with no stuffing they have no intrest in it. lol



I'm glad mine isn't the only one! I always seem to be cleaning up "Fluff"!!


----------



## Bling It

cashmyjiro said:


> so cute when they pose...like what the hell are you making me wear mum haha?



Exactly. I get the feeling they're thinking- "You better not show this to anyone I know Mum"


----------



## Bling It

Archipelago said:


> Mr. Co doing doggy yoga on a yoga mat
> View attachment 2168754
> 
> 
> Mr. Co with a sassy new do
> View attachment 2168755
> 
> 
> Mr. Co trying to look serious and mysterious
> View attachment 2168756
> 
> 
> Mr. Co pretending to be Superman
> View attachment 2168757



Ooh, love the new Do Mr Co. Looking very smart!


----------



## sndypchez

Mr Arfington's "please give me some" look.


----------



## Archipelago

Bling It said:


> Ooh, love the new Do Mr Co. Looking very smart!



Thank you. His hair fell off right after the photo.


----------



## jeh3v

Rawr!


----------



## bohobeach

The one above with the sunglasses is So cute!


----------



## chowlover2

jeh3v said:


> Rawr!
> View attachment 2169800


 So cute!


----------



## photogirl2

This is our husky Dante, attempting to photo bomb our little after-wedding party picture. he's such a ham.


----------



## Threshold

photogirl2 said:


> This is our husky Dante, attempting to photo bomb our little after-wedding party picture. he's such a ham.



GREAT pic!  Congrats!!!!!  Dante thinks since he matches the cake, it should be his.


----------



## angel143

His seduction pose. Lol!


----------



## kenzibray

sndypchez said:


> Mr Arfington's "please give me some" look.



Haha I know that look


----------



## kenzibray

You'd think all she does is sleep but that's about the only time she holds still long enough for pictures. They're also the funniest!! Especially the one where she kicked my fiancé off the couch ! And every morning after I get out of he'd to get ready. She moves up from the foot of the bed and piles all of the pillows up for herself.


----------



## kenzibray

jeh3v said:


> Rawr!
> View attachment 2169800



Love this!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

photogirl2 said:


> This is our husky Dante, attempting to photo bomb our little after-wedding party picture. he's such a ham.


 You and your Hubs are so cute together, and Dante, I just want to hug him!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> You'd think all she does is sleep but that's about the only time she holds still long enough for pictures. They're also the funniest!! Especially the one where she kicked my fiancé off the couch ! And every morning after I get out of he'd to get ready. She moves up from the foot of the bed and piles all of the pillows up for herself.


AWWWWWW! Too cute!


----------



## Threshold

kenzibray said:


> You'd think all she does is sleep but that's about the only time she holds still long enough for pictures. They're also the funniest!! Especially the one where she kicked my fiancé off the couch ! And every morning after I get out of he'd to get ready. She moves up from the foot of the bed and piles all of the pillows up for herself.



Hmmmmmm....  SOMEONE has been in telepathic communication with my Great Dane, Luna.  I recognize each and every pose, trick, and method.  Okay, that's it!  No more.  Tonight she wears a tin foil hat to bed.


----------



## Bling It

"I'll count, you hide". (With all his hair, it's hard to make out).


----------



## steph22

Our pug Alfie always puts a smile on our faces.


----------



## Threshold

steph22 said:


> Our pug Alfie always puts a smile on our faces.
> 
> View attachment 2176258









  He seems to be all smiles too!  _Love _his throne.


----------



## Wilfreda

Helping with homework.  Lol


----------



## Amazona

Bling It said:


> Someone de-fluffed poor Occy  (I wonder who)????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168749



"It just exploded!":weird:


----------



## Bling It

Amazona said:


> "It just exploded!":weird:



Yep, "I just walked in and found it like this"!


----------



## ninakt

This:
My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
The cats are prepairing for the show


----------



## chowlover2

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177490
> 
> This:
> My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
> The cats are prepairing for the show


 Poor baby knows what is coming! The cats slay me!


----------



## ninakt

chowlover2 said:


> Poor baby knows what is coming! The cats slay me!


 

Yes, poor dog and terrible me, laughing at this pic


----------



## bagee

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177490
> 
> This:
> My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
> The cats are prepairing for the show



Funny and cute!! Your dog does look worried... and the cats...well.....lolol !!"""


----------



## ninakt

bagee said:


> Funny and cute!! Your dog does look worried... and the cats...well.....lolol !!"""


 
I would look worried too, if I DH was smiling at me with those clippers
The dog is truly loved by DH,its just always a little war with the nails.


----------



## psulion08

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177490
> 
> This:
> My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
> The cats are prepairing for the show



Haha omg that dog looks terrified. So funny!


----------



## leasul2003

That is hysterical! It doesn't take a genius to read puppy's mind. "Dear God, please save me from terrible ordeal."


----------



## 4n6diva

This is Sophie getting herself into things she can't get out of!


----------



## chowlover2

4n6diva said:


> This is Sophie getting herself into things she can't get out of!
> View attachment 2180623


----------



## Threshold

4n6diva said:


> This is Sophie getting herself into things she can't get out of!
> View attachment 2180623



:lolots:  Did Sophie have the sniffles?


----------



## Sweetpea83

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177490
> 
> This:
> My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
> The cats are prepairing for the show



This is hilarious! Lol!



4n6diva said:


> This is Sophie getting herself into things she can't get out of!
> View attachment 2180623



Haha!


----------



## Leeder889




----------



## Leeder889




----------



## chowlover2

What a cutie! This page always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Bling It

Leeder889 said:


> View attachment 2181307



OMG...BEST PIC EVER! Absolutely adorable


----------



## Leeder889

My other silly baby


----------



## Leeder889

Don't ask what she was up to...


----------



## hermes_lemming

Leeder889 said:


> View attachment 2181307



Awww


----------



## Bling It

Leeder889 said:


> View attachment 2181357
> 
> Don't ask what she was up to...



Hehehe, now THAT is a cute face


----------



## ebayBAGS

Leeder -- that's Too cute! Here's my min pin. She has an overbite and bc of that her tongue sticks out when she's sleeping.. Not everyone's perfect &#128521;


----------



## chowlover2

ebaybags said:


> leeder -- that's too cute! Here's my min pin. She has an overbite and bc of that her tongue sticks out when she's sleeping.. Not everyone's perfect &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182265


 awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## sthrncin

My Porshee and her "tongue" pic lol.


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> My Porshee and her "tongue" pic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182303


So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sthrncin said:


> My Porshee and her "tongue" pic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182303



Cute!


----------



## bagee

sthrncin said:


> My Porshee and her "tongue" pic lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182303



Adorable!


----------



## Bling It

We took my mini horse up to the cafe with us a while ago. He kept trying to eat mums cappuccino froth!


----------



## chowlover2

Bling It said:


> We took my mini horse up to the cafe with us a while ago. He kept trying to eat mums cappuccino froth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182629



He is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg..I love miniature horses..so cute! Please post more pics!


----------



## Dancechika24

Lola making funny faces at me while I try to take some pics of her sleeping lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I heart Lola..


----------



## Bling It

Sweetpea83 said:


> Omg..I love miniature horses..so cute! Please post more pics!



Thanks. He is BIG trouble, lol. He thinks he is a dog, and that he owns the place. I left my door open once, and he got inside. I couldn't get him out. He just stood there watching TV.


----------



## cashmyjiro

Bling It said:


> We took my mini horse up to the cafe with us a while ago. He kept trying to eat mums cappuccino froth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182629



OMG hes sooooooooo cute


----------



## cashmyjiro

Eeny meeny miney moo!!
Which one do I give my last bite to? 
My wee family


----------



## Bling It

A few more pics of my mini horse- Jasper (or Yappy as we call him).


----------



## chowlover2

cashmyjiro said:


> Eeny meeny miney moo!!
> Which one do I give my last bite to?
> My wee family


 I know that look!


Bling It said:


> A few more pics of my mini horse- Jasper (or Yappy as we call him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183741
> View attachment 2183742


He is too cute! Jasper watching TV intrigues me...


----------



## kenzibray

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2177490
> 
> This:
> My DH has decided, that our dogs nails are too long. The dog looks a bit worried.
> The cats are prepairing for the show



Haha! Looks like our dog when we try to brush her!


----------



## Bling It

chowlover2 said:


> I know that look!
> 
> He is too cute! Jasper watching TV intrigues me...



It was amusing! It was a nightmare trying to get him outside again though. He was happy to stay inside. The TV intrigued him, lol. I had to put a gate at the end if my veranda because then he started coming up to my door and banging on it all the time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

cashmyjiro said:


> Eeny meeny miney moo!!
> Which one do I give my last bite to?
> My wee family



Thanks for sharing..



Bling It said:


> A few more pics of my mini horse- Jasper (or Yappy as we call him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183741
> View attachment 2183742



!

[/QUOTE]

Too cute!!! Jasper is a cutie pie..


----------



## Bratty1919

Bling It said:


> A few more pics of my mini horse- Jasper (or Yappy as we call him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183741
> View attachment 2183742



OMG adorbs! Love him!


----------



## kenzibray

Bling It said:


> A few more pics of my mini horse- Jasper (or Yappy as we call him).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183741
> View attachment 2183742



Too cute!!!


----------



## kenzibray

Snoozing, recovering from her surgery yesterday.


----------



## jeszica

Was told by many that Scrabby's current "hairstyle" n ears looks like he having 2 ponytails on his head...so I make a comparison pic...hmmm..what do u think??


----------



## poppylee

i love golden retrievers. they are honest and friendly. living with that dogs is full of sense of safety.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jeszica said:


> Was told by many that Scrabby's current "hairstyle" n ears looks like he having 2 ponytails on his head...so I make a comparison pic...hmmm..what do u think??
> 
> View attachment 2188750



He is soo cute@


----------



## cashmyjiro

My mums dog duke....he just loves me and i hadnt been up in a while...he must of missed me and jumped up for a cuddle, and plonked himself on my knee haha!


----------



## chowlover2

cashmyjiro said:


> My mums dog duke....he just loves me and i hadnt been up in a while...he must of missed me and jumped up for a cuddle, and plonked himself on my knee haha!



Big dogs who think they are lapdogs always make me smile!


----------



## Threshold

cashmyjiro said:


> My mums dog duke....he just loves me and i hadnt been up in a while...he must of missed me and jumped up for a cuddle, and plonked himself on my knee haha!





chowlover2 said:


> Big dogs who think they are lapdogs always make me smile!



Duke missed you and is saying, "You are not going _anywhere_, Human!"

My Great Dane, Luna, is both a lap-sitter and a butt-parker  (backs up and plops in the lap, front paws on floor & hind legs dangling... _sometimes_.)


----------



## cashmyjiro

chowlover2 said:


> Big dogs who think they are lapdogs always make me smile!



Yeh he gorgeous a great big softie that bounces about like a fairy haha but he weighs a tonne


----------



## Sweetpea83

cashmyjiro said:


> My mums dog duke....he just loves me and i hadnt been up in a while...he must of missed me and jumped up for a cuddle, and plonked himself on my knee haha!



Too cute..


----------



## cashmyjiro

Threshold said:


> Duke missed you and is saying, "You are not going _anywhere_, Human!"
> 
> My Great Dane, Luna, is both a lap-sitter and a butt-parker  (backs up and plops in the lap, front paws on floor & hind legs dangling... _sometimes_.)



So funny lol and I find it very cute


----------



## cashmyjiro

Sweetpea83 said:


> Too cute..



Thanks hes some boy  and to think when people see him they cross the street  shame cause hes a big softie


----------



## Bling It

cashmyjiro said:


> Thanks hes some boy  and to think when people see him they cross the street  shame cause hes a big softie



We have people crossing the Street too when we walk our Newfies. Its very sad, because large dogs are big softies.


----------



## ladyisobel

This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !


----------



## Bling It

ladyisobel said:


> This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !



Oh my gosh, he is adorable! Just look at those enormous floppy ears


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladyisobel said:


> This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !



What a cutie pie..


----------



## cherrycookies

They have plenty of toys but always must fight over the same one! &#128517;


----------



## ladyisobel

Well I'm a plonker, didn't see this thread was for pics that make you LOL. Oops.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyisobel said:


> This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !


 AWWWWW! What a cutie!


cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2190549
> 
> 
> They have plenty of toys but always must fight over the same one! &#55357;&#56837;


 My guys have a toychest full of doggie toys and they always pick out the most raggedy toy in the box


----------



## Threshold

ladyisobel said:


> This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !



Awwwwwwwww!!!!  French Bull Dogs are soooooo cute!  Their faces look like bats!  Do I foresee a winged Halloween costume in Sonny's future?  Mind his diet and get the right foods for him.  Frenchies can be notoriously farty.


----------



## ladyisobel

Yes, we've had some stinkers already !


----------



## clevercat

Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....
> 
> View attachment 2191732



That gorgeous face looks exactly like my sweet baby's!


----------



## Sweetpea83

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....
> 
> View attachment 2191732



Such pretty eyes!


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....
> 
> View attachment 2191732


 She's beautiful!


----------



## bagee

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....
> 
> View attachment 2191732



Beautiful! My Siamese has such pretty blue eyes too!


----------



## Threshold

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye sits in the strangest places.....
> 
> View attachment 2191732



What a beauty!  Himalayan, Tonkinese, or...?


----------



## clevercat

Threshold said:


> What a beauty!  Himalayan, Tonkinese, or...?


 
Birman.  Absolutely adorable, very affectionate and VERY naughty!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Birman.  Absolutely adorable, very affectionate and VERY naughty!



such pretty eyes! adorable, affectionate, and naughty. best combination for the LOLS


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> such pretty eyes! adorable, affectionate, and naughty. best combination for the LOLS


 
Oh, Livvie (and her sister) are perfect LOLcats...... never a dull moment!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh, Livvie (and her sister) are perfect LOLcats...... never a dull moment!



haha I bet! my little one Lady Bogart is a total LOL cat. my older one Tucker he's a Russian blue and he just lounges around like royalty all day.....Lady bogart fetch me a snack wench!


----------



## Bling It

clevercat said:


> Birman.  Absolutely adorable, very affectionate and VERY naughty!



We lost our Birman a bit over a year ago, aged 21. We now have Ragdolls. (Same looks and temperament). They certainly have personality!!


----------



## kenzibray

Mischa got her nails painted today! ... the things that dog will do for some green beans


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Mischa got her nails painted today! ... the things that dog will do for some green beans



You get off easy! My guys only want chicken jerky!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> You get off easy! My guys only want chicken jerky!



Dalmatians have to have a special diet because they're prone to urate stones  our breeder recommended those as treats. We started her on them right away as a puppy and she goes nuts for them! You say the words "green bean" and she drops whatever she's doing! 

We get a big bag of frozen cut green beans at the grocery for $3. And she eats them right out of the bag  

You should try them you never know! We gave some to my fiancé's mom's dog when she was over and she loved them too. I think she was going to try to switch because her vet said she needed to lose some weight


----------



## WingNut

ladyisobel said:


> This is Sonny, our 12 week old French Bulldog, new to us this week !



Sooooo cute!


----------



## WingNut

Threshold said:


> Awwwwwwwww!!!!  French Bull Dogs are soooooo cute!  Their faces look like bats!  Do I foresee a winged Halloween costume in Sonny's future?  Mind his diet and get the right foods for him.  Frenchies can be notoriously farty.



This! Frozen raw + the right kibble does wonders to curb our Frenchie's tendency to toot.


----------



## Deborah1986

sndypchez said:


> Mr Arfington's "please give me some" look.



_OMG i love this so cute _


----------



## cashmyjiro

sndypchez said:


> Mr Arfington's "please give me some" look.



Awe bless soooo cute  I hope Mr Arfingtons left him a bit heehee!


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Dalmatians have to have a special diet because they're prone to urate stones  our breeder recommended those as treats. We started her on them right away as a puppy and she goes nuts for them! You say the words "green bean" and she drops whatever she's doing!
> 
> We get a big bag of frozen cut green beans at the grocery for $3. And she eats them right out of the bag
> 
> You should try them you never know! We gave some to my fiancé's mom's dog when she was over and she loved them too. I think she was going to try to switch because her vet said she needed to lose some weight



That is amazing! The Chows turn there nose up at most snacks. I have tried every kind of veggie with no luck. My boy eats more, my girl only wants chicken jerky and Dingo grillers. Turns her nose up at everything else. When they pulled the chicken jerky in Jan I was lucky I had a stash. I do buy lunch eat ends, chop them up and they love them. My last Chowgirl ate coleslaw and drank beer, she was a trip. My first Chowgirl downed a 2 lb package of frozen flounder that we had left on kitchen counter to thaw. My Mom thought I had forgotten to take it out of freezer to thaw. I took another one out, we were in den and heard a thud. There was Ginger with a block of frozen flounder on the floor. She ate the freezer wrap and everything from the first and never even got a bellyache. She had a cast iron stomach!


----------



## kenzibray

chowlover2 said:


> That is amazing! The Chows turn there nose up at most snacks. I have tried every kind of veggie with no luck. My boy eats more, my girl only wants chicken jerky and Dingo grillers. Turns her nose up at everything else. When they pulled the chicken jerky in Jan I was lucky I had a stash. I do buy lunch eat ends, chop them up and they love them. My last Chowgirl ate coleslaw and drank beer, she was a trip. My first Chowgirl downed a 2 lb package of frozen flounder that we had left on kitchen counter to thaw. My Mom thought I had forgotten to take it out of freezer to thaw. I took another one out, we were in den and heard a thud. There was Ginger with a block of frozen flounder on the floor. She ate the freezer wrap and everything from the first and never even got a bellyache. She had a cast iron stomach!



Haha we had a beagle mix that was like that when I was growing up. I remember once at a family cookout my uncle was at the grill and was bragging about his big steak he was cooking for himself. Really dragging out opening it and holding it up for everyone to see and he held it out a liiiitle to low and our dog jumped up and took a big old bite out of it. Took my uncle down a couple levels.

 she ate non stop and everything in sight! She drank beer too. Haha. She had the beer belly to prove it. She was all black and from a distance she kind of looked like a pot bellied pig. 

Our dalmatian now only gets green beans and we have a small bag of store bought chicken flavored treats she gets as a special treat. We did cook her up a chicken breast over the weekend on the grill for her 6 month birthday. 

Our breeder also feeds her dogs dried sweet potatoes.


----------



## chowlover2

kenzibray said:


> Haha we had a beagle mix that was like that when I was growing up. I remember once at a family cookout my uncle was at the grill and was bragging about his big steak he was cooking for himself. Really dragging out opening it and holding it up for everyone to see and he held it out a liiiitle to low and our dog jumped up and took a big old bite out of it. Took my uncle down a couple levels.
> 
> she ate non stop and everything in sight! She drank beer too. Haha. She had the beer belly to prove it. She was all black and from a distance she kind of looked like a pot bellied pig.
> 
> Our dalmatian now only gets green beans and we have a small bag of store bought chicken flavored treats she gets as a special treat. We did cook her up a chicken breast over the weekend on the grill for her 6 month birthday.
> 
> Our breeder also feeds her dogs dried sweet potatoes.


 Rita is the only dog I have ever had who turns her nose up at food. When she is full, she walks away. She is also the smallest female I've ever had, 56 lbs which is perfect for her size. Her 2 predeccessors were both 80 lbs. This boy is huge, 106 lbs. I tried corn salad last night, he spit it out. He wants meat!


----------



## leatherholic

she was really little here.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Action shot


----------



## Lady Stardust

I call this one "the string hangover" lol Charlotte was chomping on some rope then knocked herself out


----------



## wakka

leatherholic said:


> she was really little here.


 
awww so cute


----------



## 336

I shall call him... Mini me.


----------



## chunkylover53

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.



Officially the cutest picture ever! Love chows!


----------



## Bling It

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.



LOL. "And I shall hug him, and kiss him, and play with him. We will be best friends. He will also come in handy as someone to take the blame for me".


----------



## Candice0985

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.


omg soooo cute!


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.


 I die! There is nothing in the world like a Chow Chow-except 2 Chow Chows! You made my day!


----------



## Sweetpea83

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.



How cute..


----------



## Threshold

336 said:


> View attachment 2222972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall call him... Mini me.



Ohhhhhh LOOK at those smiles!!!!  Such happy babies!!!


----------



## 336

They're little terrorists!


----------



## 336

But I don't wanna wear a bib..


----------



## baglady_maisie

Maisie being cute!




Bella sleeping!




Charlie Brown loves carrots.


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> View attachment 2224190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't wanna wear a bib..


 Do your guys put the paw in the waterbowl? My current boy who is 3 will sometimes put but paws in the bowl ( and it's a raised waterbowl ) like he is cooling his pads.


----------



## 336

chowlover2 said:


> Do your guys put the paw in the waterbowl? My current boy who is 3 will sometimes put but paws in the bowl ( and it's a raised waterbowl ) like he is cooling his pads.



Nope. Henry is just a messy drinker. He sometimes gets confused and walks through the bowls though. I have towels everywhere!


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> Nope. Henry is just a messy drinker. He sometimes gets confused and walks through the bowls though. I have towels everywhere!


My boy is a messy eater! I always have a bowl of dry food out that they can eat whenever they want in addition to the canned food they eat. Anyway, I have a raised pet food stand that holds that and the waterbowl. Beau eats the dry food and walks into other rooms munching and leaves pieces of dry food in the oddest places.


----------



## Sweetpea83

336 said:


> View attachment 2224190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't wanna wear a bib..



Such a cutie..


----------



## 336

my good dog and my special dog


----------



## Candice0985

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog



LOL this picture is amazing, so cute! I'm assuming your special dog is the one wearing the bib?


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog



The puppy is growing like crazy! How old is he now?


----------



## Threshold

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog



"Special" as in Church-Lady _special _?  This picture is toooooo cute!  And I love your Chow-Chow slip covers!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog



Haha, love it!


----------



## Dancechika24

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog



OMG love them!


----------



## advokaitplm

Mallie always lays on Layla like this, reminds me of the way koalas carry their babies on their backs!


----------



## advokaitplm

baglady_maisie said:


> View attachment 2224196
> 
> 
> Maisie being cute!
> 
> View attachment 2224200
> 
> 
> Bella sleeping!
> 
> View attachment 2224202
> 
> 
> Charlie Brown loves carrots.



These are so funny and cute!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Was looking for my left slipper. Found it!


----------



## MarneeB

336 said:


> View attachment 2235445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my good dog and my special dog


 



Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## 336

Threshold said:


> "Special" as in Church-Lady _special _?  This picture is toooooo cute!  And I love your Chow-Chow slip covers!!



I finally found a use for those pesky flat sheets that I never use!


----------



## 336

chowlover2 said:


> The puppy is growing like crazy! How old is he now?



Henry is fourteen weeks now. Not the brightest puppy, but definitely the sweetest


----------



## Candice0985

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 2239884
> 
> 
> Mallie always lays on Layla like this, reminds me of the way koalas carry their babies on their backs!



cuddle pile!


----------



## 336

Not so lol for me but this is Henry's passion in life at 14 weeks - interior design. Such a proud pup.


----------



## Threshold

336 said:


> Not so lol for me but this is Henry's passion in life at 14 weeks - interior design. Such a proud pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241677


  :lolots:

"But I'm _cute_..."


----------



## Candice0985

Threshold said:


> :lolots:
> 
> "But I'm _cute_..."



that is exactly what he is saying! "oh but mom, i'm so cutes....you can't punish cutes "


----------



## bagee

336 said:


> Not so lol for me but this is Henry's passion in life at 14 weeks - interior design. Such a proud pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241677



He's adorable! And those eyes.........


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> Not so lol for me but this is Henry's passion in life at 14 weeks - interior design. Such a proud pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241677



Love that face, he's so proud of himself!


----------



## Bling It

I decided to give Little Bunk a Mohawk. He's not too sure about it.


----------



## tnguye78

336 said:


> Not so lol for me but this is Henry's passion in life at 14 weeks - interior design. Such a proud pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241677



Haha! LOVE IT!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bling It said:


> I decided to give Little Bunk a Mohawk. He's not too sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245306



OMG what a little cutie patooootiiieee!!


----------



## Cindi

Oliver is so goofy. My big baby caught with his tongue out.


----------



## leasul2003

I imagine he is saying, "What are you looking at?"


----------



## chowlover2

Cindi said:


> Oliver is so goofy. My big baby caught with his tongue out.



He is so cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> Love that face, he's so proud of himself!


 

Yeah he looks like he's thinking "I did a good job right?"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> This is my girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149744
> View attachment 2149745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not cooperative when it comes to picture taking. I rarely get a shot of them together because they won't sit still.


 


336 said:


> Haha busted!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156665
> View attachment 2156666


 


Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Someone is conceited..


 


hermes_lemming said:


> This is what my puppy does when he doesn't understand something. Hilarious!


 


tessa06 said:


> View attachment 2168586
> 
> 
> My dog relaxing on the couch.. Lol!
> "Pass me my treats!"


 
So funny and cute!!



Bling It said:


> We took my mini horse up to the cafe with us a while ago. He kept trying to eat mums cappuccino froth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182629


 

I use to want one of these when I was a little girl


----------



## jeszica

Bling It said:


> I decided to give Little Bunk a Mohawk. He's not too sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245306



Oh!! Little Bunk n my Scrabby do look alike!


----------



## 336

It's a tough life.


----------



## Liberty817

336 said:


> It's a tough life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298849



Loving it!


----------



## advokaitplm

Cindi said:


> Oliver is so goofy. My big baby caught with his tongue out.



"Dis muh sexxxy face"


----------



## chowlover2

336 said:


> It's a tough life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298849


----------



## needloub

Do you think he looks confused by me? lol


----------



## chowlover2

needloub said:


> Do you think he looks confused by me? lol


He's a cutie!


----------



## needloub

chowlover2 said:


> He's a cutie!



Thanks!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

needloub said:


> Do you think he looks confused by me? lol



I love these adorable grumpy old German men!


----------



## needloub

fuchsiaspy said:


> I love these adorable grumpy old German men!



:giggles: They are such characters!


----------



## Sweetpea83

needloub said:


> Do you think he looks confused by me? lol



Is that your parents dog? Cutie..



fuchsiaspy said:


> I love these adorable grumpy old German men!



Yay, another Schaunzer lover...


----------



## needloub

Sweetpea83 said:


> Is that your parents dog? Cutie..


----------



## lazeny

This is my pretty Lucy.


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:


> This is my pretty Lucy.


 What a sweet face!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lucy is precious..


----------



## fuchsiaspy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Yay, another Schaunzer lover...



Die-hard schnauzie fan. 

This is most people's favorite picture of my Fritz:



And a little series I like to call "Thanks for the belly rub, Mama!"


----------



## Threshold

lazeny said:


> This is my pretty Lucy.



Ohhhhhhhhhh how sweeeeeeeet!  Is Lucy still a pup?


----------



## chowlover2

fuchsiaspy said:


> Die-hard schnauzie fan.
> 
> This is most people's favorite picture of my Fritz:
> View attachment 2303421
> 
> 
> And a little series I like to call "Thanks for the belly rub, Mama!"
> View attachment 2303422
> 
> View attachment 2303423
> 
> View attachment 2303424


 That pic of Fritz in the raingear made my day!


----------



## cherrycookies

When he squats without asking whenever I am holding food LOL


----------



## lazeny

chowlover2 said:


> What a sweet face!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Lucy is precious..





Threshold said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh how sweeeeeeeet!  Is Lucy still a pup?



Thank you. She's very sweet and playful and a bottomless pit. She's about 14 weeks old and growing so fast.


----------



## Sweetpea83

fuchsiaspy said:


> Die-hard schnauzie fan.
> 
> This is most people's favorite picture of my Fritz:
> View attachment 2303421
> 
> 
> And a little series I like to call "Thanks for the belly rub, Mama!"
> View attachment 2303422
> 
> View attachment 2303423
> 
> View attachment 2303424



So cute!!!! You should post more photos in the Schnauzer thread.


----------



## chowlover2

cherrycookies said:


> When he squats without asking whenever I am holding food LOL
> 
> View attachment 2304387


 Awwwwwwww! So cute!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I had to blow up the aerobed for a friend who was staying over yesterday and this little piggie did not like the noise lol she had to go and hide


----------



## keine9

Lady Stardust said:


> I had to blow up the aerobed for a friend who was staying over yesterday and this little piggie did not like the noise lol she had to go and hide


Adorable! What a sweet darling.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Picked this guy up from foster homes after foster homes and now he's rocking the LV Baxter Collar!


----------



## lazeny

These are pics of Lucy taken 16 days apart. She grows so fast.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

Sweetpea83 said:


> So cute!!!! You should post more photos in the Schnauzer thread.


OMG I didn't know there was a schnauzer thread!


----------



## VickiMcB

fuchsiaspy said:


> OMG I didn't know there was a schnauzer thread!


 
Me either!!!  I have 3 schnauzers... and boy, do I have funny pictures of those fools!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

VickiMcB said:


> Me either!!!  I have 3 schnauzers... and boy, do I have funny pictures of those fools!


Aaah even your avatar is hilarious!  They are such little people.


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:


> These are pics of Lucy taken 16 days apart. She grows so fast.


Wow, she's growing like a weed!


----------



## Kc812

fuchsiaspy said:


> Die-hard schnauzie fan.
> 
> This is most people's favorite picture of my Fritz:
> View attachment 2303421
> 
> 
> And a little series I like to call "Thanks for the belly rub, Mama!"
> View attachment 2303422
> 
> View attachment 2303423
> 
> View attachment 2303424



Hehe I love the raincoat. I bought one for my schnauzer since she doesn't like to go out in the rain and she literally becomes a statue when I put it on her. She prefers no clothing but will atleast move around if its a close fitting sweater.


----------



## Sweetpea83

VickiMcB said:


> Me either!!!  I have 3 schnauzers... and boy, do I have funny pictures of those fools!





fuchsiaspy said:


> OMG I didn't know there was a schnauzer thread!


----------



## fuchsiaspy

Kc812 said:


> Hehe I love the raincoat. I bought one for my schnauzer since she doesn't like to go out in the rain and she literally becomes a statue when I put it on her. She prefers no clothing but will atleast move around if its a close fitting sweater.


Exact same. He acted like his legs didn't work as soon as it went on. AND he hates the rain. It's like, "Dude, you gotta pick one thing, you can't hate both." hahaha


----------



## leasul2003

What? I'm just hanging out looking cute.


----------



## chowlover2

leasul2003 said:


> What? I'm just hanging out looking cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2308830



Not a care in the world, what a great life!


----------



## manons88

My view when I'm on my laptop. He wants to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Sternchen

lazeny said:


> These are pics of Lucy taken 16 days apart. She grows so fast.



More Lucy!

She is adorable


----------



## dangerouscurves

I came home to find my cat Angelo here! How he got there without dropping the books is beyond me. My friend said he's a ninja cat. Lol.


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> I came home to find my cat Angelo here! How he got there without dropping the books is beyond me. My friend said he's a ninja cat. Lol.



It never fails to amaze me the small spaces cats maneuver themselves into! What a sweetie!


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> it never fails to amaze me the small spaces cats maneuver themselves into! What a sweetie!


----------



## advokaitplm

Came across this gem today as I was looking through some old pictures, just the whole scene is so silly (was in the process of moving apartments--hence why there is a mattress against the wall). Every time I look at it I LOL!


----------



## advokaitplm

dangerouscurves said:


> I came home to find my cat Angelo here! How he got there without dropping the books is beyond me. My friend said he's a ninja cat. Lol.



Hahahahah so cute!


----------



## advokaitplm

manons88 said:


> My view when I'm on my laptop. He wants to see what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311447



He looks like Doakes from Dexter when he says "Whatchu doing mother****er?!"! So cute and funny!


----------



## Sweetpea83

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 2319747
> 
> Came across this gem today as I was looking through some old pictures, just the whole scene is so silly (was in the process of moving apartments--hence why there is a mattress against the wall). Every time I look at it I LOL!


 
This is cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> I came home to find my cat Angelo here! How he got there without dropping the books is beyond me. My friend said he's a ninja cat. Lol.


 
Hehe!


----------



## chowlover2

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 2319747
> 
> Came across this gem today as I was looking through some old pictures, just the whole scene is so silly (was in the process of moving apartments--hence why there is a mattress against the wall). Every time I look at it I LOL!


 I love how the leg is just hanging there!


----------



## keine9

advokaitplm said:


> View attachment 2319747
> 
> Came across this gem today as I was looking through some old pictures, just the whole scene is so silly (was in the process of moving apartments--hence why there is a mattress against the wall). Every time I look at it I LOL!


Priceless! From the leg hanging off the couch to the little one's upward gaze...


----------



## 4n6diva

Just hanging out in the media rocker....


----------



## chowlover2

4n6diva said:


> Just hanging out in the media rocker....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321759



I just want to tickle that belly!


----------



## Candice0985

4n6diva said:


> Just hanging out in the media rocker....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321759



that belly is just asking for raspberry kisses!


----------



## vinbenphon1

4n6diva said:


> Just hanging out in the media rocker....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321759


love this look, heres my contribution...


----------



## leasul2003

^^ too funny!


----------



## chowlover2

vinbenphon1 said:


> love this look, heres my contribution...


 I love seeing cats in that position, always makes me smile!


----------



## Threshold

MandaMakes said:


> My dog will sleep anywhere!



Awwwwwwww...!  Pweez putz down t' ipaddy n petz me.


----------



## chanelchic2002

This one makes me laugh. It was raining on and off heavy one day so I got a little overprotective  on them getting wet. This cracks me up!


----------



## DebbieC

Caught mid chew but looks like a big grin. Made me lol


----------



## Candice0985

DebbieC said:


> View attachment 2349832
> 
> 
> Caught mid chew but looks like a big grin. Made me lol



lol totally smiling! so cute!


----------



## soccergirly87

Bella (on top) and Lucy.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Max 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Raven


----------



## chowlover2

soccergirly87 said:


> View attachment 2358496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella (on top) and Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven


 Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Too much cuteness!


----------



## Candice0985

soccergirly87 said:


> View attachment 2358496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella (on top) and Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven



what cuties!


----------



## tropics007

*My crazy puppies ... &#9829;*


----------



## chowlover2

tropics007 said:


> *My crazy puppies ... &#9829;*


 Look how cute they are!


----------



## Candice0985

tropics007 said:


> *My crazy puppies ... &#9829;*



ahaha this is amazing! this is just asking to be made into a meme


----------



## renza

tropics007 said:


> *My crazy puppies ... &#9829;*


The crazy eyes! I love it!


----------



## Kc812

tropics007 said:


> *My crazy puppies ... &#9829;*



So cute! Looks like they are having a blast playing together.


----------



## vinbenphon1

"I love ya mate"


----------



## chowlover2

vinbenphon1 said:


> "I love ya mate"


 I love how she is holding his head with her paws!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chanelchic2002 said:


> View attachment 2349748
> 
> 
> This one makes me laugh. It was raining on and off heavy one day so I got a little overprotective  on them getting wet. This cracks me up!


Adorable..



DebbieC said:


> View attachment 2349832
> 
> 
> Caught mid chew but looks like a big grin. Made me lol


Lol..too funny!



vinbenphon1 said:


> "I love ya mate"


Cuties!


----------



## lazeny

The first one was when she climbed over her Daddy's seat when he made a quick coffee run, I managed to capture that look when she saw her Daddy hurrying at the shop 

The 2nd picture I caught her when my housekeeper was cleaning the veggie bin. She loves the fridge!

3rd one is what she looked like as soon as I woke up. What a sweet baby.


----------



## lazeny

Lastly, some action shots. Taken weeks back when we were playing fetch with her. I love her face when she runs and carries her kooky chicken


----------



## MarneeB

^She's a beautiful dog! I love the color she is, and she has such a sweet face.


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:


> Lastly, some action shots. Taken weeks back when we were playing fetch with her. I love her face when she runs and carries her kooky chicken


She is so cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> Lastly, some action shots. Taken weeks back when we were playing fetch with her. I love her face when she runs and carries her kooky chicken



What a cutie!


----------



## rainbowrose




----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Dancechika24

lazeny said:


> Lastly, some action shots. Taken weeks back when we were playing fetch with her. I love her face when she runs and carries her kooky chicken



Great pics! What a cutie!


----------



## Ser

Ready for their walk in the rain...my adorable and cheeky babies


----------



## chowlover2

Ser said:


> Ready for their walk in the rain...my adorable and cheeky babies


 They are so cute!


----------



## Ser

Thank you


----------



## Lady Stardust

Tonight I noticed that my guinea pig's butt looks like an angry old man! &#128541;


----------



## ilovenicebags

Here is a pic of my buddy hero looking straight into the camera. He is an American bully and is the biggest cuddle bug/kisser.


----------



## Candice0985

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 2366152
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my buddy hero looking straight into the camera. He is an American bully and is the biggest cuddle bug/kisser.



aww he looks like he was crying!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 2366152
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my buddy hero looking straight into the camera. He is an American bully and is the biggest cuddle bug/kisser.


 
Pretty eyes..


----------



## lazeny

rainbowrose said:


>


 I love the naught look on his face 



Ser said:


> Ready for their walk in the rain...my adorable and cheeky babies


  so adorable! 


Lady Stardust said:


> Tonight I noticed that my guinea pig's butt looks like an angry old man! &#128541;
> 
> View attachment 2365993





ilovenicebags said:


> View attachment 2366152
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my buddy hero looking straight into the camera. He is an American bully and is the biggest cuddle bug/kisser.


 Oh my. He's handsome!


----------



## madamefifi

This is Butter (yellow Lab) and Ace, playing. I love this picture!


----------



## chowlover2

madamefifi said:


> This is Butter (yellow Lab) and Ace, playing. I love this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370011


 They are adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> This is Butter (yellow Lab) and Ace, playing. I love this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370011




Cuties..


----------



## renza

madamefifi said:


> This is Butter (yellow Lab) and Ace, playing. I love this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370011


Oh my I love this!


----------



## lazeny

madamefifi said:


> This is Butter (yellow Lab) and Ace, playing. I love this picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2370011



They're adorable!


----------



## sally.m

DebbieC said:


> View attachment 2349832
> 
> 
> Caught mid chew but looks like a big grin. Made me lol



*snort* so cute!


----------



## sally.m

Whatcha doing on your phone mummy?


----------



## Threshold

sally.m said:


> Whatcha doing on your phone mummy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374816



What a sweet, crazy picture!  My mind decided that without the pointed ears, that big darlin' baby would look just like a Snuffleupagus !  But then, that's my mind before finishing morning's first coffee.


----------



## Sweetpea83

sally.m said:


> Whatcha doing on your phone mummy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374816


 
Funny! Please post more pics.


----------



## poppyseed

This thread is great! All your photos cheered me up
Here are few of my boy Angus.
Angus with a black eye:


Having some yogurt for breakfast


Go away I wanna sleep!!!


After wet and muddy walk.


----------



## sally.m

Threshold said:


> What a sweet, crazy picture!  My mind decided that without the pointed ears, that big darlin' baby would look just like a Snuffleupagus !  But then, that's my mind before finishing morning's first coffee.



Was a Snuffleupagus the grey elephant type animal on sesame street? If not, i have no idea what that is!!! Google.......


----------



## sally.m

Able in his bug rug. He is allergic to the little biting critters so he gets covered up. I think he looks like a space man!!

He will be ashamed I am posting this online!


----------



## poppyseed

lazeny said:


> Lastly, some action shots. Taken weeks back when we were playing fetch with her. I love her face when she runs and carries her kooky chicken


 
She's beautiful, looks just like my boy when he was her age.


----------



## rainbowrose

sally.m said:


> Whatcha doing on your phone mummy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374816



LOL love that big nose


----------



## Sweetpea83

poppyseed said:


> This thread is great! All your photos cheered me up
> Here are few of my boy Angus.
> Angus with a black eye:
> View attachment 2375846
> 
> Having some yogurt for breakfast
> View attachment 2375847
> 
> Go away I wanna sleep!!!
> View attachment 2375850
> 
> After wet and muddy walk.
> View attachment 2375851




Haha, great photos!


----------



## renza

poppyseed said:


> This thread is great! All your photos cheered me up
> Here are few of my boy Angus.
> Having some yogurt for breakfast
> View attachment 2375847


Haha too cute!



sally.m said:


> Able in his bug rug. He is allergic to the little biting critters so he gets covered up. I think he looks like a space man!!
> 
> He will be ashamed I am posting this online!
> View attachment 2375861


Oh poor baby--that is pretty funny though. 

Here are a couple of my baby from her car ride today.


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> Haha too cute!
> 
> 
> Oh poor baby--that is pretty funny though.
> 
> Here are a couple of my baby from her car ride today.


 AWWWWWWWWWWWW! So cute!


----------



## sally.m




----------



## lil_peanut

Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
Halloween '12
Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!







This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur? 
(And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)






This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume. 






I think the "WTF" face says it all!


----------



## renza

lil_peanut said:


> Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
> Halloween '12
> Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur?
> (And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "WTF" face says it all!


Ohmygod, so cute!! She is such a pretty little ladybug.


----------



## lil_peanut

Thank you!! She LOVES to play dress up! She even wears her wings on walks, LOL.


----------



## renza

lil_peanut said:


> Thank you!! She LOVES to play dress up! She even wears her wings on walks, LOL.


My bully baby loves clothes, too! I think it's because she gets so much attention when she's dressed up. She doesn't like her dinosaur costume because it's a little tight, but everything else is fair game.


----------



## lil_peanut

LOL Too funny!


----------



## chowlover2

lil_peanut said:


> Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
> Halloween '12
> Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur?
> (And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "WTF" face says it all!



They are too cute together! This thread always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Candice0985

lil_peanut said:


> Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
> Halloween '12
> Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur?
> (And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "WTF" face says it all!


LOL this is so cute! Peanut looks so happy playing dressup. Turbo's face is priceless


----------



## lil_peanut

Lol Thanks guys!!


----------



## Irishgal

lil_peanut said:


> Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
> 
> Halloween '12
> 
> Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur?
> 
> (And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "WTF" face says it all!




Those are awesome! Her little tail is going a mile a minute.


----------



## Sweetpea83

lil_peanut said:


> Halloween time makes the other Peanut in the house very happy!
> Halloween '12
> Peanut went as a squirrel and was very pleased with her self!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year she's a ladybug! No grin in this pic but notice how her tail is a blur?
> (And yes, we redid our whole interior since last year!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Turbo doesn't get a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the "WTF" face says it all!



Cute!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thank you both! Happy Halloween all!


----------



## rockstarmish

I did manage to find an article that made me laugh today: 

I almost fell off my chair when I saw picture # 10.. Take a look:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...just-people-awkwardly-adore-beloved-pets.html


Here, I decided to upload it instead hehe


----------



## boxermomof2

Romeo needs frequent baths to keep his environmental allergies under control. He climbs in the tub for no reason now. I caught him chilling in the tub.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

rockstarmish said:


> I did manage to find an article that made me laugh today:
> 
> I almost fell off my chair when I saw picture # 10.. Take a look:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...just-people-awkwardly-adore-beloved-pets.html
> 
> 
> Here, I decided to upload it instead hehe





Thanks for sharing..


----------



## chowlover2

boxermomof2 said:


> Romeo needs frequent baths to keep his environmental allergies under control. He climbs in the tub for no reason now. I caught him chilling in the tub.


 Awwwwwwwwwwww! That pic made my day! I have Chows and they HATE water. After I give them a bath they won't come in the bathroom for at least a month.


----------



## Trudysmom

That is so cute! Chillin' in the tub.


----------



## rockstarmish

Sweetpea83 said:


> Thanks for sharing..


Haha I really wanted to caption it as "This guy must really love his cock!"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!!


----------



## lazeny

poppyseed said:


> She's beautiful, looks just like my boy when he was her age.



Thank you. She's such a gorgeous sweetheart.


----------



## Necromancer

Our little kitty Aubie. It looks like he's belting out a rock song with an invisible microphone.


----------



## chowlover2

Necromancer said:


> Our little kitty Aubie. It looks like he's belting out a rock song with an invisible microphone.




Awwww!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> Our little kitty Aubie. It looks like he's belting out a rock song with an invisible microphone.



Cute!


----------



## Iconicfashion

RIP SAMMY MARCH 1998 - Dec 10 2013

GOT Caught in Toy Basket


----------



## Iconicfashion

Ziggy is not allowed on couch.. until I came down stairs to this


----------



## Iconicfashion

Kenny outside last summer enjoying the heat


----------



## chowlover2

Iconicfashion said:


> RIP SAMMY MARCH 1998 - Dec 10 2013
> 
> GOT Caught in Toy Basket


I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## Iconicfashion

chowlover2 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.



thank you  so much


----------



## Beg4Bags

Present Guard


----------



## chowlover2

Beg4Bags said:


> Present Guard
> View attachment 2437553


Awwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## ninakt

She looks like a Disney squirrel  here


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Too cute!


----------



## Ser

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## chowlover2

Ser said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Too cute!


----------



## lazeny

We took a quick trip to the beach and let our Lucy (Lab) & Venus(Husky) roam free. They love the water and had a grand time chasing each other


----------



## chowlover2

lazeny said:


> We took a quick trip to the beach and let our Lucy (Lab) & Venus(Husky) roam free. They love the water and had a grand time chasing each other


They're having a blast!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lazeny said:


> We took a quick trip to the beach and let our Lucy (Lab) & Venus(Husky) roam free. They love the water and had a grand time chasing each other



Cuties..


----------



## jeh3v

Tree dweller


----------



## princesspig

A gif (from a couple of months ago) of my English cocker spaniel catching a treat outside after a bit of training:


----------



## Sweetpea83

princesspig said:


> A gif (from a couple of months ago) of my English cocker spaniel catching a treat outside after a bit of training:




Hehe! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## glitterpear83

My goofy dog


----------



## bnjj

rynamyn said:


> my goofy dog
> 
> View attachment 2444845


 
lol!


----------



## Jebo

My Clémentine smiling ! Ahah


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## glitterpear83

Jebo said:


> View attachment 2446130
> 
> My Clémentine smiling ! Ahah



those teeth lol


----------



## Jebo

rynamyn said:


> those teeth lol




Hehe we don't see them always, but I find it really cute when she shows them


----------



## Dondup

Not my dog but a "famous" instagram dog here in Sweden that a lot of people love 

http://instagram.com/bossthefrenchbulldog


----------



## Siljeamalie

My Pomeranian named Tracii.


----------



## ari

Now entertain me Im bored


----------



## ari

"this is better - do not bother me!"


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> "this is better - do not bother me!"


Too cute!


----------



## Candice0985

ari said:


> Now entertain me Im bored





ari said:


> "this is better - do not bother me!"



awww what a cutie!


----------



## clrcupcake

Lol ^_^


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Pomeranian 'Judy', her expression makes me giggle :giggles:


----------



## chowlover2

This thread always makes me smile!


----------



## Liberty817

someone posted this on Facebook and labeled it "the pugover"


----------



## Liberty817

A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at the aspca walk!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Liberty817 said:


> View attachment 2486355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone posted this on Facebook and labeled it "the pugover"


I die laughing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> Now entertain me Im bored


Gorgeous cat!



Liberty817 said:


> View attachment 2486355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone posted this on Facebook and labeled it "the pugover"


Adorable!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Halloween for Bagel and Rocky!!


----------



## BritAbroad

Three dog tug of war!


----------



## Pinkcooper

boyfriend and our moose lol


----------



## chowlover2

What cuties!


----------



## BritAbroad

Perfect in Pink said:


> Halloween for Bagel and Rocky!!



Too cute!


----------



## BritAbroad

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 2488193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyfriend and our moose lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488195
> View attachment 2488196



Awww!


----------



## Whippetlove

Jebo said:


> View attachment 2446130
> 
> My Clémentine smiling ! Ahah



Cute!!


----------



## ninakt

Half of the family is helping DH with her manicure


----------



## ninakt

liberty817 said:


> View attachment 2486355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone posted this on facebook and labeled it "the pugover"



lol!


----------



## TeamHutchens

The looks on their faces say it all but come on it was Halloween


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

Here's a classic one of my Lilly, ready to go ridin'!


----------



## chowlover2

amyshandmadebiz said:


> Here's a classic one of my Lilly, ready to go ridin'!




Too cute!


----------



## designer1




----------



## remy12

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2515731


OMG! How cute. What a funny picture...........


----------



## hermes_lemming

My fur ball - jax (yes that blur is his tail, lol)

And my beau's kitty - seph


----------



## TeamHutchens

Roxy checking TPF


----------



## remy12

TeamHutchens said:


> Roxy checking TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516648


So cute. I love boxers.


----------



## Sweetpea83

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2515731




Lol! Too cute..


----------



## TeamHutchens

remy12 said:


> So cute. I love boxers.




Thanks. Best dog I've had and we have 2 smaller ones


----------



## Louboulove

The day I brought Rufus home to meet his sister LOL


----------



## mardigrasgirl

"I'm ready for my walk and a pup-a-chino along the way too"


----------



## chowlover2

mardigrasgirl said:


> "I'm ready for my walk and a pup-a-chino along the way too"


Adorable!


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2515731




Love it!


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

My little girl smiling when she gets in trouble. All I have to say is, "Oooooo what did you do?" And that's the face I get.


----------



## chowlover2

Ihearthandbagz said:


> My little girl smiling when she gets in trouble. All I have to say is, "Oooooo what did you do?" And that's the face I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590840


 Who can refuse that face?


----------



## Poth

Ihearthandbagz said:


> My little girl smiling when she gets in trouble. All I have to say is, "Oooooo what did you do?" And that's the face I get.



Oh my goodness!  I say the exact same thing to my Doberman when she's been naughty!  She ruined yet another curtain in the living room after viciously defending our home from the neighborhood cats!!


----------



## leasul2003

^^ now that is a funny photo! lol


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Poth said:


> Oh my goodness!  I say the exact same thing to my Doberman when she's been naughty!  She ruined yet another curtain in the living room after viciously defending our home from the neighborhood cats!!




I had a Doberman growing up, they are such wonderful dogs! Ours would also defend us from the cats. Lol! Gotta love 'em


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

chowlover2 said:


> Who can refuse that face?




There is no staying mad at her with that face. Lol!


----------



## MarneeB

Chiquita can't hide the fact that she's been into something!


----------



## Bratty1919

MarneeB said:


> Chiquita can't hide the fact that she's been into something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599918




So funny!


----------



## chowlover2

MarneeB said:


> Chiquita can't hide the fact that she's been into something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599918


Adorable!


----------



## madamefifi

Here are Valentine (foreground) and Sir Atticus modeling their new fly masks. The ears just kill me!


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

This picture of my lovely kitty Roo makes me laugh every time!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

http://web.stagram.com/p/711091179702851538_780441668

Sorry, you'll have to copy and paste but it's worth it! If someone can actually post the pic for me, it'd be appreciated!


----------



## lil_peanut

Huh, preview didn't show it as a working link. Yay, clicky!


----------



## chowlover2

madamefifi said:


> Here are Valentine (foreground) and Sir Atticus modeling their new fly masks. The ears just kill me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600460




They look like alien horses! Do they mind wearing the masks?


----------



## rangeles

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> This picture of my lovely kitty Roo makes me laugh every time!!!




&#128514; lol


----------



## bmariemoo

My Dachshund likes to jump in the Guinea Pigs cage when we're trying to clean it -.- Lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

bmariemoo said:


> My Dachshund likes to jump in the Guinea Pigs cage when we're trying to clean it -.- Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609610



Awww


----------



## tmc089

Remy is such a freakin' snobby supermodel!! Sunbathing after rolling around on the wet grass...


----------



## Sweetpea83

tmc089 said:


> Remy is such a freakin' snobby supermodel!! Sunbathing after rolling around on the wet grass...



Great photo..


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> Here are Valentine (foreground) and Sir Atticus modeling their new fly masks. The ears just kill me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600460



Aww why do they have to wear those things?


----------



## madamefifi

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww why do they have to wear those things?




To keep the flies off their faces, of course! The flies are a real misery in the summer and I've never yet found a fly spray that does much good, not that I'd use it around their eyes anyway. They can see through the mesh without difficulty and they are more active in the daytime with the masks on, instead of cramming themselves into one stall and swatting each other in the face with their tails, lol.


----------



## hermes_lemming

madamefifi said:


> To keep the flies off their faces, of course! The flies are a real misery in the summer and I've never yet found a fly spray that does much good, not that I'd use it around their eyes anyway. They can see through the mesh without difficulty and they are more active in the daytime with the masks on, instead of cramming themselves into one stall and swatting each other in the face with their tails, lol.



LOL well I dunno.  I've never even ridden a horse or seen one up close.  So I know basically didly squat about this beautiful animals.  They're gorgeous!


----------



## ninakt

Our dogs ears look hilarious in this pic, while playing with our neighbours dog.


----------



## Bratty1919

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2627868
> 
> Our dogs ears look hilarious in this pic, while playing with our neighbours dog.





So cute!


----------



## PewPew

"Lady, you can't wear that in public!"
-Heart, kitty fashionista


----------



## renza

He looks hilarious when he is scritching and scratching


----------



## HotRedBag

Hahahahahaha! These are awesome!!


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> View attachment 2658629
> 
> He looks hilarious when he is scritching and scratching


 What a handsome boy!


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> What a handsome boy!




Thank you! He is a big goofball too. :-p


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> Thank you! He is a big goofball too. :-p


 My boy is a goofball too!


----------



## maddie66

Mine too (he's the one hogging the pool at doggy day care).

ATTACH]2659586[/ATTACH]


----------



## chowlover2

maddie66 said:


> Mine too (he's the one hogging the pool at doggy day care).
> 
> ATTACH]2659586[/ATTACH]


 Dogs do the craziest things!


----------



## maddie66

chowlover2 said:


> Dogs do the craziest things!




They are so entertaining! &#128522;


----------



## renza

maddie66 said:


> Mine too (he's the one hogging the pool at doggy day care).
> 
> ATTACH]2659586[/ATTACH]


Haha so cute!


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> My boy is a goofball too!


New pics?


----------



## maddie66

renza said:


> Haha so cute!




Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

renza said:


> New pics?


 I have to take some new pics!


----------



## hermes_lemming

More pics from his sitter.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Before:


----------



## hermes_lemming

After:


----------



## hermes_lemming

I couldn't stop laughing. First time in a creek and poor fella accidentally fell in. Had to be fished out by his harness/leash. Lol life flashing before his puppy eyes.


----------



## chowlover2

hermes_lemming said:


> I couldn't stop laughing. First time in a creek and poor fella accidentally fell in. Had to be fished out by his harness/leash. Lol life flashing before his puppy eyes.




Awwwww! Poor furbaby!


----------



## ari

.  I'm in a lazy mood today


----------



## Nanciii

Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## ari

And can't Keep my eyes open any moreee


----------



## ari

what do you want from me ?


----------



## renza

ari said:


> View attachment 2669127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can't Keep my eyes open any moreee


Ohmygod I love when animals sit like this!


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> View attachment 2669127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can't Keep my eyes open any moreee


----------



## Hierophilic

"Pptthhbbllptt!! "


----------



## Lady Stardust

The warden checking on his sister tonight while she ate some celery lol these 2 are so silly together


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Stardust said:


> The warden checking on his sister tonight while she ate some celery lol these 2 are so silly together
> 
> View attachment 2674249




That is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> View attachment 2669134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you want from me ?


What a cute little face!


----------



## madamefifi

I was trying for an artistic shot of Sylvia (foreground) and Hector, when Arthur sauntered up with a big yawn on his face. Result: hilarious!


----------



## Hierophilic

madamefifi said:


> I was trying for an artistic shot of Sylvia (foreground) and Hector, when Arthur sauntered up with a big yawn on his face. Result: hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677087




Omg &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## september1985

sitting on the backseat of my car during a road trip lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

madamefifi said:


> I was trying for an artistic shot of Sylvia (foreground) and Hector, when Arthur sauntered up with a big yawn on his face. Result: hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677087


Lol, vampire kitty..


----------



## rshelton13

He looks like he's saying...."I see dead people!"




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rshelton13

I have more that make me laugh.




I don't know why he was sitting on the ball like that but he did it for a long time.




He also likes to hide from me but he's not very good at it.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## chowlover2

rshelton13 said:


> I have more that make me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 2685684
> 
> 
> I don't know why he was sitting on the ball like that but he did it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 2685685
> 
> 
> He also likes to hide from me but he's not very good at it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## its_a_keeper

madamefifi said:


> I was trying for an artistic shot of Sylvia (foreground) and Hector, when Arthur sauntered up with a big yawn on his face. Result: hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677087



*lol* awesome shot!


----------



## leasul2003

madamefifi said:


> I was trying for an artistic shot of Sylvia (foreground) and Hector, when Arthur sauntered up with a big yawn on his face. Result: hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677087



That is hysterical!


----------



## leasul2003

rshelton13 said:


> I have more that make me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 2685684
> 
> 
> I don't know why he was sitting on the ball like that but he did it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 2685685
> 
> 
> He also likes to hide from me but he's not very good at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Lol


----------



## Ihearthandbagz

Hierophilic said:


> "Pptthhbbllptt!! "
> 
> View attachment 2672000




So adorable! Those little guys have so much personality. I just love them.


----------



## i love louie

My sleepy new kitten


----------



## i love louie

Wonder what she is thinking??


----------



## wee drop o bush

Great photos :giggles: 


Miss Judy begging for a tummy rub


Miss Judy with her version of _"I SEE DEAD PEOPLE!"_


----------



## i love louie

Ahh such a cutie


----------



## Nanciii

.


----------



## i love louie

Nanciii said:


> .



That is adorable


----------



## wee drop o bush

i love louie said:


> Ahh such a cutie




Thanks, that she is


----------



## chowlover2

i love louie said:


> Wonder what she is thinking??


 She is precious and too cute to get into trouble!


wee drop o bush said:


> Great photos :giggles:
> View attachment 2692572
> 
> Miss Judy begging for a tummy rub
> View attachment 2692576
> 
> Miss Judy with her version of _"I SEE DEAD PEOPLE!"_


 There is nothing like a dog waiting for a bellyrub, I can't resist!


Nanciii said:


> .


 I love her ponytail ears!


----------



## Ser

My two babies helping me celebrate the holidays


----------



## ninakt




----------



## chowlover2

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2699653


 Just a lick Mom!


----------



## ninakt

On a boat trip, have to admit, we all look alike.


----------



## chowlover2

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2699693
> 
> On a boat trip, have to admit, we all look alike.


----------



## BPC

Stuffed Bulldog (looks the same after each and every bath)..lol..


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Stuffed Bulldog (looks the same after each and every bath)..lol..


 He is too cute!


----------



## BPC

chowlover2 said:


> He is too cute!



Thank you!


----------



## BPC

This is where he almost tipped over into the water... 
I couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> This is where he almost tipped over into the water...
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing...




OMG! That pic made my evening! I thought Chow butts were cute, but they are neck and neck with Bulldog butts!


----------



## BPC

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! That pic made my evening! I thought Chow butts were cute, but they are neck and neck with Bulldog butts!



lol.. need chow butt pics!! 

Should do a thread called "baby got back" - where furry butt shots reign! lol..


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> lol.. need chow butt pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Should do a thread called "baby got back" - where furry butt shots reign! lol..




I'll see if I can nab one tomorrow. My Chowdren do not cooperate with picture taking...


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> lol.. need chow butt pics!!
> 
> Should do a thread called "baby got back" - where furry butt shots reign! lol..


Great idea!


----------



## ninakt

BPC said:


> This is where he almost tipped over into the water...
> I couldn't stop laughing...



Haha


----------



## renza

BPC said:


> This is where he almost tipped over into the water...
> I couldn't stop laughing...


So cute!!




BPC said:


> lol.. need chow butt pics!!
> 
> Should do a thread called "baby got back" - where furry butt shots reign! lol..


I could definitely contribute to that. I have a big ol' long-haired German Shepherd  He has pantaloons galore!


----------



## BPC

chowlover2 said:


> I'll see if I can nab one tomorrow. My Chowdren do not cooperate with picture taking...



Waiting on those bum pics..lol



ninakt said:


> Haha







renza said:


> So cute!!
> 
> He does have a cute behind. Reminds me of a little piggy..lol.
> 
> I could definitely contribute to that. I have a big ol' long-haired German Shepherd  He has pantaloons galore!



I'll start a thread (if no else does first) soon.


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Waiting on those bum pics..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start a thread (if no else does first) soon.


 The Chowdren are not cooperating, I will keep trying. Just as I go to snap a pic, they sit down. They are exasperating sometimes!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I love Pommie fuzzy butts!


----------



## BPC

Smelling the fake flowers. 

It took him forever to get the balls up to go near them.
My big strong Bulldog was scared to death of the fake flowers.. lol..


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Smelling the fake flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> It took him forever to get the balls up to go near them.
> 
> My big strong Bulldog was scared to death of the fake flowers.. lol..




He's so cute! Love his bullie feet


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> He's so cute! Love his bullie feet



Thanks 
lol.. he does have some cute feet


----------



## its_a_keeper

BPC said:


> Smelling the fake flowers.
> 
> It took him forever to get the balls up to go near them.
> My big strong Bulldog was scared to death of the fake flowers.. lol..



  yeah, big boy but scared of every new lil thing in the house...
sounds familiar, same with one of our cats. That made my day!


----------



## Candice0985

silly girl, she's always belly up lol


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> silly girl, she's always belly up lol
> View attachment 2703728



Ohh picture of lady!! So sweet!  Isn't it so funny the positions that our kitties get into?


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Ohh picture of lady!! So sweet!  Isn't it so funny the positions that our kitties get into?



lol Lady loves lying like this, she is always belly up and she'll tuck her front feet into each other so their interlocked


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> lol Lady loves lying like this, she is always belly up and she'll tuck her front feet into each other so their interlocked



Lol
I think u should show me more pics of your kitties!  You have seen so many of mine that we need to make it more even lol.


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Lol
> I think u should show me more pics of your kitties!  You have seen so many of mine that we need to make it more even lol.



haha I post every so often when I have a funny one or a really cute one, or a rare sighting of shy Tucker! I normally post in the pictures of your cats thread


----------



## cashmyjiro

Waiting patiently for the dregs of my tea &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Candice0985 said:


> silly girl, she's always belly up lol
> View attachment 2703728



She's so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's so pretty!



thanks! I tell her often how beauuutiful she is that I think she knows it now


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> haha I post every so often when I have a funny one or a really cute one, or a rare sighting of shy Tucker! I normally post in the pictures of your cats thread


oh ok i'll have to start reading that thread  i'm so bad! I think every picture of zora is so dang adorable!!


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> oh ok i'll have to start reading that thread  i'm so bad! I think every picture of zora is so dang adorable!!



lol! that's because she is so dang adorable! with those cute raccoon markings, such a pretty girl


----------



## Candice0985

cashmyjiro said:


> View attachment 2703836
> 
> Waiting patiently for the dregs of my tea &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;



lol tea!? my dad's dog only drools for meat or cheese


----------



## BPC

its_a_keeper said:


> yeah, big boy but scared of every new lil thing in the house...
> sounds familiar, same with one of our cats. That made my day!



LOL.. thanks.
Mine also goes nuts if we move anything. OMG, if a chair isn't where it belongs, he'll stare and bark at it until we move it back.. so neurotic..


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> silly girl, she's always belly up lol
> View attachment 2703728



Well hello there kitty! So adorable..lol


----------



## BPC

cashmyjiro said:


> View attachment 2703836
> 
> Waiting patiently for the dregs of my tea &#128514;&#128514;



LOL.. I'm really lol'ing here. Love me some tea too!


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Well hello there kitty! So adorable..lol



 thanks! she is always belly up, Lady is a grey tuxedo (I say shes wearing a buttoned cardigan) so I think she knows her best feature is her white belly so she shows it off quite often!


----------



## cashmyjiro

Candice0985 said:


> lol tea!? my dad's dog only drools for meat or cheese




Awe duke drools with everything but he's worse for tea he just loves having a cup he sits and waits patiently &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## cashmyjiro

BPC said:


> LOL.. I'm really lol'ing here. Love me some tea too!




&#128514;&#128514; he's some dog &#10084;&#65039;him to bits


----------



## chowlover2

cashmyjiro said:


> View attachment 2703836
> 
> Waiting patiently for the dregs of my tea &#128514;&#128514;




That is too funny! I have nicknamed my Chowboy Dyson because he likes to clean every crumb in sight. He has never tried a beverage though. I best not encourage him, he is 110 lbs!


----------



## cashmyjiro

chowlover2 said:


> That is too funny! I have nicknamed my Chowboy Dyson because he likes to clean every crumb in sight. He has never tried a beverage though. I best not encourage him, he is 110 lbs!




Haha dyson what a cracking name &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## lifestylekitty

how cute!


----------



## hermes_lemming

If my dog ever does this, I will officially piss in my pants..

http://instagram.com/p/rN-PwJply7/


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> If my dog ever does this, I will officially piss in my pants..
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/rN-PwJply7/




Lol!! That dog is a pretty good dancer. Cha cha cha!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sleeping, lol..


----------



## renza

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sleeping, lol..
> View attachment 2726176


Look at those toofs! I love pet fangs.


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sleeping, lol..
> View attachment 2726176


 Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's a goof ball..&#128151;


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Hello everyone  very new to the forum and really enjoying finding my way around.
This is my first post so thought I'd share a pic of Alfie (yes she's a girl lol) in one of her favourite poses.
She is slightly odd for a cat as she enjoys having raspberries blown on her stomach

farm6.staticflickr.com/5588/14906429250_ed6e0fe380_c.jpg


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alien cat..


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Alien cat..
> 
> View attachment 2742572




Look at those eyes, big as saucers!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Seeing as I managed to mess up attaching the pic the first time I'm trying again


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Look at those eyes, big as saucers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!




Lol, yep!


----------



## CLW

I was looking through the photos on my ipad, and apparently my kids were bored and were having a little fun with the photoshop because I came across this photo.


----------



## demicouture

My little human bear on a Sunday morning... He was actually just sat there like that! &#128514;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## jenny70

demicouture said:


> My little human bear on a Sunday morning... He was actually just sat there like that! &#128514;&#9829;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2757312




So cute!


----------



## puticat

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sleeping, lol..
> View attachment 2726176




Hahaha!


----------



## chowlover2

demicouture said:


> My little human bear on a Sunday morning... He was actually just sat there like that! &#128514;&#9829;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2757312




Adorable!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ScottyGal

Trying to get the birdies 'inside' the TV haha!


----------



## Candice0985

_Lee said:


> Trying to get the birdies 'inside' the TV haha!



haha awww!


----------



## BPC

Love this thread!!


----------



## boxermomof2

BPC said:


> This is where he almost tipped over into the water...
> I couldn't stop laughing...



This is adorable!


----------



## wekilledcouture

I think she looks like a slug lol! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2788435
> 
> I think she looks like a slug lol!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Haha, so cute!


----------



## Mininana

My doggie!!


----------



## gonesburger




----------



## wekilledcouture

-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chowlover2

These cuties always bring a smile to my face!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## deeCULLENx3

BooBoo [white pom] in my D&G cat-eye Filigrana sunnies! 

Monsieur BooBoo Chanel cannot stress enough on the importance of proper eyewear. LOL


----------



## ScottyGal

deeCULLENx3 said:


> View attachment 2791785
> 
> View attachment 2791786
> 
> 
> BooBoo [white pom] in my D&G cat-eye Filigrana sunnies!
> 
> Monsieur BooBoo Chanel cannot stress enough on the importance of proper eyewear. LOL



Adorable!


----------



## patchydel

One of my cats, Chubbles


----------



## hermes_lemming

Omg too cute!!


----------



## Nkh1




----------



## Nkh1

deeCULLENx3 said:


> View attachment 2791785
> 
> View attachment 2791786
> 
> 
> BooBoo [white pom] in my D&G cat-eye Filigrana sunnies!
> 
> Monsieur BooBoo Chanel cannot stress enough on the importance of proper eyewear. LOL




Ohh boo boo u look marvelous !


----------



## ScottyGal

nkouril said:


> View attachment 2799719
> View attachment 2799721
> View attachment 2799722



So cute!!


----------



## Nkh1

_Lee said:


> So cute!!




Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

patchydel said:


> One of my cats, Chubbles



awww!


----------



## BPC

Blue as The Joker :giggles:


----------



## Leda

My little friend , VICO, 4 years old!


----------



## ScottyGal

BPC said:


> Blue as The Joker :giggles:



Lol, what a big handsome man 







Leda said:


> My little friend , VICO, 4 years old!



So cute and tiny!


----------



## Leda

_Lee said:


> Lol, what a big handsome man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and tiny!




He's got the expression of a human eyes,  looking to the câmera...


----------



## wekilledcouture

About to pounce!


----------



## i love louie

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2807764
> 
> About to pounce!



Ahh what a cutie! What is his/her name?


----------



## betty.lee

gonesburger said:


> View attachment 2790775




omg so classic! love this picture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bowling ball kitty..


----------



## ari

Sweetpea83 said:


> Bowling ball kitty..
> View attachment 2808909


this is soo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## ari

patchydel said:


> One of my cats, Chubbles


this melts my heart


----------



## ari




----------



## wekilledcouture

i love louie said:


> Ahh what a cutie! What is his/her name?




Grace Kelly is her name!


----------



## i love louie

wekilledcouture said:


> Grace Kelly is her name!



Very unique! Love it


----------



## wekilledcouture

Sleepy princess


----------



## i love louie

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2809353
> 
> Sleepy princess



Hello cutie princess! Don't you wish we could sleep like our lil babies do? That position would kill my back lol


----------



## Candice0985

ari said:


> View attachment 2809299



so cute!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> this is soo cute!!!!!!!!


 
Haha, thanks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> View attachment 2809299



How cute..


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> View attachment 2809299




They are too cute together!


----------



## ari

chowlover2 said:


> They are too cute together!


)))))))) as you can see they do not like to be very close ))))))


----------



## Theren

Laying on my husband after eating and her nose is covered in food... She's 18 so I give her wet food now.. She's a mess but i love her.


----------



## i love louie

Theren said:


> Laying on my husband after eating and her nose is covered in food... She's 18 so I give her wet food now.. She's a mess but i love her.



What a cutie! What's her name?


----------



## Theren

Carly..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Ready for the elements


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mom, I'm trying to sleep. Shut the lights off!!


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> Ready for the elements



So adorable!!


----------



## BPC

Bro', check out the poodle...


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> Bro', check out the poodle...



Lmao!


----------



## BPC

hermes_lemming said:


> Lmao!


lol.. there really was a poodle that came into the park. She just had her haircut and looked so upscale. Way out of my boys league..lol.. 

but man, did they stare :lolots:


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> lol.. there really was a poodle that came into the park. She just had her haircut and looked so upscale. Way out of my boys league..lol..
> 
> but man, did they stare :lolots:



Omg.. I can't stop giggling. They're probably thinking "I'd totally tap that" or "yo' bae, sup.."


----------



## BPC

hermes_lemming said:


> Omg.. I can't stop giggling. They're probably thinking "I'd totally tap that" or "yo' bae, sup.."


 I know.. right!!


----------



## ari

Theren said:


> Laying on my husband after eating and her nose is covered in food... She's 18 so I give her wet food now.. She's a mess but i love her.


she is so sweet!!!


----------



## Nkh1

BPC said:


> Bro', check out the poodle...




Omg I want one


----------



## Ser

I'll help you with the Christmas decorations!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Ser said:


> I'll help you with the Christmas decorations!!



Ah, so cute!


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 2819879

This is Bob.


----------



## chowlover2

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.




That pic made my day! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Sarah03

chowlover2 said:


> That pic made my day! ROFLMFAO!




Glad to make your day!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.


Too cute!


----------



## BPC

Ser said:


> I'll help you with the Christmas decorations!!



aww.. so cute. 



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.



rofl.. love me some Bob..lol..


----------



## Theren

Someone loves the fire place


----------



## Candice0985

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.



hey Bob! Bob has a very cute belleh


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> Someone loves the fire place



so toasty warm I bet!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady loves the new throw blanket I got for my living room, she got to use it before I did!


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> Lady loves the new throw blanket I got for my living room, she got to use it before I did!
> View attachment 2820657



Hi lady! Hi candace! How does that always happen? Lol


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Hi lady! Hi candace! How does that always happen? Lol



lol I have no idea, she's spoiled maybe!? 

even last night, I went to my local Mexican place and picked up a chicken burrito (YUUMMM) well I would say I probably ate 40% of the chicken in it...Lady sat next to me tapping me on my knee as I hand fed her like a baby dove pieces of delicious chicken  she's lucky she's so cute!


----------



## i love louie

Ohh you definitely spoil her don't you?? Ha ha . Are you putting any xmas outfits on lady? I wanna get zora a xmas hat


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Ohh you definitely spoil her don't you?? Ha ha . Are you putting any xmas outfits on lady? I wanna get zora a xmas hat



I do :shame: she's my little baby cat lol.

Lady has a red and green collar with flower buds on the top and some sequins and Tuck has a Tuxedo bow tie collar he wears during "special occasions"  hese are their formal wear collars that I pop on for pictures or Christmas day but majority of the time they like to be naked and don't wear anything!

a santa hat would be so cute on Zora! Lady and Tuck would have none of that though! the most they'll put up with is a fancy collar


----------



## i love louie

Lol I'm going to buy her one and hope that it fits her. If she likes it then I will take some pics . I plan on putting up my tree this week. Hopefully, she doesn't climb it lol. How do yours react to xmas trees?


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Lol I'm going to buy her one and hope that it fits her. If she likes it then I will take some pics . I plan on putting up my tree this week. Hopefully, she doesn't climb it lol. How do yours react to xmas trees?



haha I hope she lets you take pictures!
mine is already up and I've never had issues with either Tuck or Lady climbing it. there's been a few broken bulbs, so I recommend putting breakable ones near the top and plastic or non breakables near the bottom!!! and no tinsel- its really dangerous for cats if they eat it.

the most mine do is play chase around the base of it or nap on the tree skirt, both I can deal with 

my tree this year!


----------



## Bratty1919

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.



OMG funny :lolots:


----------



## i love louie

Good tips candace =) omg your tree is soo pretty! Do I see a bunch of snow out your balcony? None here yet. I sooo badly want a flocked xmas tree ! But I know all that white stuff they spray on has got to be toxic to kitties=(


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Good tips candace =) omg your tree is soo pretty! Do I see a bunch of snow out your balcony? None here yet. I sooo badly want a flocked xmas tree ! But I know all that white stuff they spray on has got to be toxic to kitties=(



thanks! yep we have had a bit of snow, it snows sticks for a bit then melts and repeats! right now we have no snow but it very cold today!
we had just gotten some snow when I finished putting my Christmas tree up and it was kind of nice that you could see it in my front garden/patio and on the street 

I don't know much about flocked trees but I would think they are probably bad for kitties, the fluffy stuff comes off really easily and it would be horrible if zora inhaled it or got some of it in her eyes etc...


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! yep we have had a bit of snow, it snows sticks for a bit then melts and repeats! right now we have no snow but it very cold today!
> we had just gotten some snow when I finished putting my Christmas tree up and it was kind of nice that you could see it in my front garden/patio and on the street
> 
> I don't know much about flocked trees but I would think they are probably bad for kitties, the fluffy stuff comes off really easily and it would be horrible if zora inhaled it or got some of it in her eyes etc...


 oh I know! there is a xmas tree lot like 2 minutes from my house so I see the sign like every day . I like looking at snow as long as it's not at my house . omg it's super cold here too like low 20's brrrrrr. I know it's cold when my hubby starts complaining because he is always soo much warmer then me! ok so I just read about flocking on the aspca website and they say it's fine for animals but, it they were to swallow a big chunk of it then that would be bad  .I won't risk it , gotta keep zora safe


----------



## chanelnewbie27

I imagine my cat tilly saying "see anything you like here?" :')


----------



## i love louie

chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2820797
> 
> 
> I imagine my cat tilly saying "see anything you like here?" :')


 
oh probably  beautiful coloring on her ! she is a cutie


----------



## chanelnewbie27

i love louie said:


> oh probably  beautiful coloring on her ! she is a cutie




Thank you!


----------



## chanelnewbie27

My Alexei is crazy...nuts I tell you! He is son to Tilly (whom I just posted a photo of)


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> oh I know! there is a xmas tree lot like 2 minutes from my house so I see the sign like every day . I like looking at snow as long as it's not at my house . omg it's super cold here too like low 20's brrrrrr. I know it's cold when my hubby starts complaining because he is always soo much warmer then me! ok so I just read about flocking on the aspca website and they say it's fine for animals but, it they were to swallow a big chunk of it then that would be bad  .I won't risk it , gotta keep zora safe


yeah it's probably not worth it! it depends on her personality, if she's curious and gets into things I definitely wouldn't do it. Lady is like this, something new comes home- she smells it, swats it, tries to sit on, in, or tackle it, then tries to taste it lol. so basically everything that comes home has to be kitty proof!



chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2820797
> 
> 
> I imagine my cat tilly saying "see anything you like here?" :')


Tilly is beautiful! love her tortie markings 


chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2820821
> View attachment 2820824
> 
> 
> My Alexei is crazy...nuts I tell you! He is son to Tilly (whom I just posted a photo of)



haha Alexei is a cutie! he looks like he's a bit crazy!


----------



## chanelnewbie27

Candice0985 said:


> yeah it's probably not worth it! it depends on her personality, if she's curious and gets into things I definitely wouldn't do it. Lady is like this, something new comes home- she smells it, swats it, tries to sit on, in, or tackle it, then tries to taste it lol. so basically everything that comes home has to be kitty proof!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly is beautiful! love her tortie markings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha Alexei is a cutie! he looks like he's a bit crazy!




Thankyou! I have to say Tilly's markings do always make me smile, it's her face because a its split down the middle and one set of whiskers is white and the other are black! She's my little lopsided munchkin! And Alexei is nuts...his favourite toy is that little bit of plastic from the top of milk bottles even though I've bought him who knows how many toys!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2820797
> 
> 
> I imagine my cat tilly saying "see anything you like here?" :')


Cute!


----------



## chowlover2

Theren said:


> Someone loves the fire place




I don't blame him!


----------



## dooneybaby

chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2820821
> View attachment 2820824
> 
> 
> My Alexei is crazy...nuts I tell you! He is son to Tilly (whom I just posted a photo of)


OMG! What a precious little pumpkin!


----------



## chanelnewbie27

dooneybaby said:


> OMG! What a precious little pumpkin!




Thankyou! Honestly he is my world, along with my 3 other cats, and my darling leon who passed away recently. All 5 are/were related, 4 siblings and 1 son!


----------



## leasul2003

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.



OMG! I think I'm in love with that grumpy bumpy boy. That look is hysterical!!


----------



## nerimanna

Too sleepy to care... his name is Bombur


----------



## i love louie

nerimanna said:


> Too sleepy to care... his name is Bombur



Hi bombur!! We need more pics of that cutie


----------



## nerimanna

i love louie said:


> Hi bombur!! We need more pics of that cutie


hihihi  he does the funniest sleeping positions. we had kittens a few months ago (all with their respective families now) but they would use the base of our stand fan as some sort of a crib! here is a pic:


----------



## i love louie

Omg those are the cutest kittens ever!! Awww I want them all!! Ha ha


----------



## i love louie

What breed are they? Sooo fluffy


----------



## nerimanna

i love louie said:


> What breed are they? Sooo fluffy


they are a type of persian cats


----------



## Sweetpea83

nerimanna said:


> hihihi  he does the funniest sleeping positions. we had kittens a few months ago (all with their respective families now) but they would use the base of our stand fan as some sort of a crib! here is a pic:



SO adorable!!


----------



## i love louie

nerimanna said:


> they are a type of persian cats



That's what I thought =) I would have had a very hard time giving those babies away!  So adorable


----------



## nerimanna

i love louie said:


> That's what I thought =) I would have had a very hard time giving those babies away!  So adorable


sighhh i am missing them a lot. we already have 3 adult cats and when we had them, 8 cats was just too much to handle it was like a circus. but the owners are posting pics and they all look happy


----------



## nerimanna

Sweetpea83 said:


> SO adorable!!


thank you! like angels ONLY when they were asleep  hahaha


----------



## i love louie

Oh ya 8 would be tough. Atleast they have good homes. It had to be fun for a little while right? Lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

These two crack me up every day.


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> hihihi  he does the funniest sleeping positions. we had kittens a few months ago (all with their respective families now) but they would use the base of our stand fan as some sort of a crib! here is a pic:




The cutest pic ever!


----------



## forever.elise

Her name is Lulu, and she looks like a cartoon character!!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.




Omg

Omg

Omg

I CANT STOP LAUGHING!!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

nerimanna said:


> hihihi  he does the funniest sleeping positions. we had kittens a few months ago (all with their respective families now) but they would use the base of our stand fan as some sort of a crib! here is a pic:



Aww I have no idea how you gave them all up. I would have kept them all. So cute!! Zora would have so many playmates


----------



## Sweetpea83

JetSetGo! said:


> View attachment 2827947
> 
> 
> These two crack me up every day.


Cute photo!


----------



## chowlover2

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2828181
> 
> her name is lulu, and she looks like a cartoon character!!!!




lmao!


----------



## Cassdur11

She fell asleep like that. (Sorry for my bra being in the background!)


----------



## chowlover2

Cassdur11 said:


> View attachment 2828301
> 
> 
> She fell asleep like that. (Sorry for my bra being in the background!)




You girls are knocking it out of the ballpark with pics tonight!


----------



## nerimanna

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2828181
> 
> Her name is Lulu, and she looks like a cartoon character!!!!


lol those teeth!


----------



## QueenOfReal

Always folds himself in the weirdest positions...


----------



## ScottyGal

JetSetGo! said:


> View attachment 2827947
> 
> 
> These two crack me up every day.



Adorable!!


----------



## ScottyGal

QueenOfReal said:


> Always folds himself in the weirdest positions...





Cassdur11 said:


> View attachment 2828301
> 
> 
> She fell asleep like that. (Sorry for my bra being in the background!)



These are both brilliant - cats sleep so funny sometimes


----------



## forever.elise

nerimanna said:


> lol those teeth!




I know! When she does that we're like "The teeth, the teeth!"


----------



## i love louie

QueenOfReal said:


> Always folds himself in the weirdest positions...



New yoga position?? Ha ha


----------



## i love louie

Cassdur11 said:


> View attachment 2828301
> 
> 
> She fell asleep like that. (Sorry for my bra being in the background!)



Lol my cat used to steal my bras and carry them around in her mouth =)


----------



## Andy_Sach

I took my dog to hangout with other dogs and look like she doesn't want any friends ( as you can see from her face)


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol my "nephew" who attended my grams funeral service. At least he was dressed for the occasion, lmao!


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol my "nephew" who attended my grams funeral service. At least he was dressed for the occasion, lmao!



Yes he looks cute all dressed up! Sorry about the occasion.


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> Yes he looks cute all dressed up! Sorry about the occasion.



Thanks for the sentiment. Lol his name is Poncho and belongs to one of my distant cousins. It figures that a dog would be present at my grams funeral as she adored animals. Lol I just wasn't expecting it cuz hey you don't see them very much at American masses.

Poor poncho was passed back and forth between one very persistent niece and 4 tolerant nephews. Lol my own dog wouldn't have survived those kids.


----------



## i love louie

Omg I bet. Poncho?? Kind of a weird name lol. I think it's sweet  that they dressed him up and brought him .


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> Omg I bet. Poncho?? Kind of a weird name lol. I think it's sweet  that they dressed him up and brought him .



Oh my cousins are notorious for giving the dogs funny names. My other canine nephews names are Tofu  (westie) and Brownie (chow mix). Lol my poor jax is the only pup with a normal name.

Ya they were sweet to bring the dog.


----------



## ninakt

Our dog, trying to get noticed by anyone. 


Sneeking closer to the cats.


Patiently waiting


Until the cats do their evening wash
and the dog gets at least a little of it.


----------



## ninakt

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2819879
> 
> This is Bob.




Haha, had to see Bob, cause everyones comments


----------



## Sarah03

ninakt said:


> Haha, had to see Bob, cause everyones comments




Lol. Thanks!  He's pretty silly.


----------



## Sarah03

forever.elise said:


> omg
> 
> omg
> 
> omg
> 
> i cant stop laughing!!!




I couldn't either!  It was a Kodak moment for sure


----------



## chanelnewbie27

My gorgeous boy Leon was quite the eccentric character, always making me laugh with his quirks. I called him my little panther. Unfortunately I had him put to sleep this August after being knocked down by a car. It was the kindest thing for him and selfish for me to keep him with me, but I will always fondly remember my quirky boy. 





But here is his crazy nephew Alexei who loved playing with his uncle after breakfast! They used to go nuts together. Alexei keeps me smiling even in the shadow of Leon's passing. &#10084;&#65039; Writing this brought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye, but please enjoy these pictures of my beautiful boys.


----------



## chowlover2

chanelnewbie27 said:


> View attachment 2832761
> View attachment 2832764
> View attachment 2832767
> View attachment 2832771
> View attachment 2832772
> 
> 
> My gorgeous boy Leon was quite the eccentric character, always making me laugh with his quirks. I called him my little panther. Unfortunately I had him put to sleep this August after being knocked down by a car. It was the kindest thing for him and selfish for me to keep him with me, but I will always fondly remember my quirky boy.
> 
> View attachment 2832775
> View attachment 2832779
> 
> 
> But here is his crazy nephew Alexei who loved playing with his uncle after breakfast! They used to go nuts together. Alexei keeps me smiling even in the shadow of Leon's passing. &#10084;&#65039; Writing this brought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye, but please enjoy these pictures of my beautiful boys.




What beautiful boys, RIP Leon.


----------



## chanelnewbie27

chowlover2 said:


> What beautiful boys, RIP Leon.




Thank you, I try to think of him at the Rainbow Bridge, and one day we'll meet again.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww poor leon.


----------



## chanelnewbie27

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww poor leon.




He's in a better place, and is happy and not in pain. He brought joy to my life even in the darkness, and you can ask no more than that from your pets!


----------



## Candice0985

ninakt said:


> View attachment 2832544
> 
> Our dog, trying to get noticed by anyone.
> View attachment 2832545
> 
> Sneeking closer to the cats.
> View attachment 2832546
> 
> Patiently waiting
> View attachment 2832547
> 
> Until the cats do their evening wash
> and the dog gets at least a little of it.



I love the series of events in these pictures  all your dog wants is lovins from the cats!


----------



## deeCULLENx3

Andy_Sach said:


> View attachment 2830206
> 
> 
> I took my dog to hangout with other dogs and look like she doesn't want any friends ( as you can see from her face)




Cutie! I have a black pom as well! He just turned 10 last Thursday! &#128513;


----------



## wushock

He's saying WTH or ARE YOU KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW!?




Just relaxing


----------



## hermes_lemming

Hiding in the laundry.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Not his best angle...hehe


----------



## nerimanna

cutest dancing and jumping and excited dog - have you guys seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-8v-_kaZ38

not my pet (i'm a cat person nut i wouldn't mind having a happy pup like this  )


----------



## nerimanna

Why, Helloowww thurrrr ladies! - Bombur


----------



## nerimanna

thought bubble: "I, IS PLOTTING YOUR DOOM"

unfortunately Tabitha is gone now she passed a away a year ago. miss her always!


----------



## chanelnewbie27

nerimanna said:


> thought bubble: "I, IS PLOTTING YOUR DOOM"
> 
> unfortunately Tabitha is gone now she passed a away a year ago. miss her always!




She looks cute and evil all at the same time. We joke but sometimes I think my cats really are plotting my downfall :')  

I'm sorry for losing such a precious little cat, that feeling is still very raw with me atm


----------



## nerimanna

chanelnewbie27 said:


> She looks cute and evil all at the same time. We joke but sometimes I think my cats really are plotting my downfall :')
> 
> I'm sorry for losing such a precious little cat, that feeling is still very raw with me atm


thank you for the kind words  my other cat, i swear is trying to kill me. he darts through my legs, hoping i would trip and break my neck! lol


----------



## hermes_lemming

Too funny


----------



## rendodan110

My one eyed tuxedo Mainecoon cat Jack!


----------



## rendodan110

A couple more of Jack being Jack


----------



## chowlover2

rendodan110 said:


> A couple more of Jack being Jack
> View attachment 2841031
> View attachment 2841034




Cutie pie! What a character!


----------



## Ser

Merry Christmas...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread..


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This is KESS and BELLA. Father and daughter. They are my joy. Bella was the runt of the litter and noone wanted her, so she stayed with us and I can't imagine life without her. Kess is totally annoyed when it comes to her LOL!! He likes to chill, she likes to play. She likes to burrow in her blankie and make her hair stand on end. Kess sleeps flat on his back, always has. Weird...they look just alike. He's shih tzu/bichon, bella's mom is full blood shih tzu.


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas to all the pets and their owners here! This thread always brings a smile to my face on some of my worst days.


----------



## renza

chowlover2 said:


> Merry Christmas to all the pets and their owners here! This thread always brings a smile to my face on some of my worst days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841556




Is this one of yours?? Adorable!

And Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## nerimanna

Bombur wants to join Tea Time


----------



## ScottyGal

"What do you mean this is for cooking?"


----------



## Leda

When he's very hungry...


----------



## Leda

When he's gentle

He's a York of 4 years old


----------



## maddie66

At least he matches the chair.....


----------



## hermes_lemming

Leda said:


> When he's gentle
> 
> He's a York of 4 years old



So cute!


----------



## Leda

hermes_lemming said:


> So cute!


Yes, very
I kiss him a lot!
Its a relief for all the love I feel for him!!


----------



## Leda

maddie66 said:


> At least he matches the chair.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846832


Its his chair certainly


----------



## maddie66

Leda said:


> Its his chair certainly




It's pretty much his whole house, truth be told!  &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Leda

maddie66 said:


> It's pretty much his whole house, truth be told!  &#9786;&#65039;


Mine is exactely the same!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Apparently the "kids" are FINALLY getting along. Lol. Poor Jax (dog) has been swatted at least  5xs and hissed I dunno how many times by Seph (short for Persephone).


----------



## i love louie

hermes_lemming said:


> Apparently the "kids" are FINALLY getting along. Lol. Poor Jax (dog) has been swatted at least  5xs and hissed I dunno how many times by Seph (short for Persephone).



Ahh how cute hermes!  Love them together


----------



## hermes_lemming

i love louie said:


> Ahh how cute hermes!  Love them together



Yea she finally embraced him on the last day! Lmao!


----------



## Candice0985

my little muffins


----------



## chowlover2

Candice0985 said:


> my little muffins
> 
> View attachment 2852288




2 cutie pies!


----------



## ScottyGal

Cat in a bag!


----------



## i love louie

Oh lee how cute!


----------



## Jujuma

I put this on the regular picture of your pet thresa but I realize it belongs here.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is it a shih tzu or an ewok????? He looks different all the time depending on what stage his hair is and def thinks he's human!! Makes me laugh everyday!


----------



## BPC

Jujuma said:


> I put this on the regular picture of your pet thresa but I realize it belongs here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861657
> 
> Is it a shih tzu or an ewok????? He looks different all the time depending on what stage his hair is and def thinks he's human!! Makes me laugh everyday!



<squealing here>. I love it.  I think it's an ewok dressed up as a shih tzu...lol..


----------



## BPC

This is definitely the best thread in the forum.. lol..


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> This is definitely the best thread in the forum.. lol..




Yes! Especially if you have had a bad day. I come here and never fail to smile!


----------



## maddie66

Do I have to get up now?


----------



## Pinkcooper

He stole a pig nose in my fiancés junk drawer


----------



## ScottyGal

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 2863955
> View attachment 2863957
> 
> 
> He stole a pig nose in my fiancés junk drawer



Haha &#128055;


----------



## Leda

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 2863955
> View attachment 2863957
> 
> 
> He stole a pig nose in my fiancés junk drawer




These dogs have a natural difficult to breath due to the anatomy of their muzzle

xxxx


----------



## ScottyGal

Leda said:


> These dogs have a natural difficult to breath due to the anatomy of their muzzle
> 
> xxx



I don't think she has put it over her dogs nose on purpose, I think what she was saying is that her dog stole it and (I presume) she has found him with it and taken the pic.


----------



## Leda

_Lee said:


> I don't think she has put it over her dogs nose on purpose, I think what she was saying is that her dog stole it and (I presume) she has found him with it and taken the pic.


I dont think so..

Very unlikely the dog would put it by himself.. 

Dont mind...


----------



## ScottyGal

Leda said:


> I dont think so..
> 
> Very unlikely the dog would put it by himself..
> 
> Dont mind...



Hopefully the poster didn't deliberately do this, as we all know dogs do not like their nose touched/breathing to be constricted. &#128078;. 

My dog has picked up things before and they have ended up stuck on his snout (he picked up a plastic cup when we had a picnic and he was trying SO hard to get to the bottom that it got stuck on his nose) so it can happen.

I'm sure the poster will confirm what happened and that her dog is okay now &#9786;


----------



## Candice0985

Leda said:


> I dont think so..
> 
> Very unlikely the dog would put it by himself..
> 
> Dont mind...







_Lee said:


> Hopefully the poster didn't deliberately do this, as we all know dogs do not like their nose touched/breathing to be constricted. &#128078;.
> 
> My dog has picked up things before and they have ended up stuck on his snout (he picked up a plastic cup when we had a picnic and he was trying SO hard to get to the bottom that it got stuck on his nose) so it can happen.
> 
> I'm sure the poster will confirm what happened and that her dog is okay now &#9786;




I think the dog was holding it in his mouth himself...I'm sure he is okay! He seems to be playing with it in the second photo!


----------



## Leda

Candice0985 said:


> I think the dog was holding it in his mouth himself...I'm sure he is okay! He seems to be playing with it in the second photo!


To me, he seems much more to be desperated...
Pugs they dont have a longed nose, like Yorks, for instance,they have a bad anatomy, and it makes them hard to breath


----------



## demicouture

Leda said:


> Shame on you...
> 
> These dogs have a natural difficult to breath due to the anatomy of their muzzle
> 
> Horrifying photos...omg




I think he's holding it with his teeth/mouth.
I can't see how it would be attached to him, no need to worry I am sure.


----------



## Theren

So this is my mom's new shih tzu... And omg she is too cute


----------



## ScottyGal

Theren said:


> So this is my mom's new shih tzu... And omg she is too cute



So tiny and cute!!


----------



## ScottyGal

"Cmon, play with me more.. you've only played with me for 2 hours straight!" &#128054;&#128519;


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> "Cmon, play with me more.. you've only played with me for 2 hours straight!" &#128054;&#128519;



Oops, forgot to attach pic


----------



## hermes_lemming

Theren said:


> So this is my mom's new shih tzu... And omg she is too cute



Aww


----------



## jenny70

Theren said:


> So this is my mom's new shih tzu... And omg she is too cute




Look at that widdle face!  Precious!


----------



## Sexypiggy

Not looking very impressed with his socks lol


----------



## Theren

_Lee said:


> So tiny and cute!!



I know right?







hermes_lemming said:


> Aww



She is only like 2lbs lol






jenny70 said:


> Look at that widdle face!  Precious!



She already has my mom wrapped around her little paws, it's hilarious.


----------



## Leda

luciness said:


> View attachment 2868755
> 
> Not looking very impressed with his socks lol


The socks are too small for him...
Are they baby socks?...
Its unconfortable perhaps ..its not funny for him.


----------



## Leda

My love right now

Doesnt he have human eyes? I think so

Look how je stars at me....like someone ..anybody


----------



## leasul2003

Leda said:


> The socks are too small for him...
> Are they baby socks?...
> Its unconfortable perhaps ..its not funny for him.



Why be so judgmental? This is the second post you have had nothing but negative things to say. Haven't you ever heard "if you cant say something nice, dont say anything at all" ?


----------



## Leda

leasul2003 said:


> Why be so judgmental? This is the second post you have had nothing but negative things to say. Haven't you ever heard "if you cant say something nice, dont say anything at all" ?


For that matter I think i have the right to say what I fell about some situation in a fórum like this, we discuss, we change points of views, we exchage opinions, we do not have to agree with each other, and yet I respect , even protect, the animal rights
We all have the Liberty to Express ourselves..
I'm sorry if that hurts your feelings
I'm unsubscriving this thread.
Bye bye


----------



## Sweetpea83

Theren said:


> So this is my mom's new shih tzu... And omg she is too cute


 
Adorable.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leda said:


> To me, he seems much more to be desperated...
> Pugs they dont have a longed nose, like Yorks, for instance,they have a bad anatomy, and it makes them hard to breath



Okay, you've expressed your opinion. There is no evident strap holding the nose on this dog.
Please, no further discussion on this.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Leda said:


> For that matter I think i have the right to say what I fell about some situation in a fórum like this, we discuss, we change points of views, we exchage opinions, we do not have to agree with each other, and yet I respect , even protect, the animal rights
> We all have the Liberty to Express ourselves..
> I'm sorry if that hurts your feelings
> I'm unsubscriving this thread.
> Bye bye



tPf rules require us all to treat each other with respect and kindness. That does not mean we all have to agree, but being rude and calling each other out will not be tolerated.


----------



## hermes_lemming

He loves asking for a belly rub


----------



## hermes_lemming

His Reaction if you deny the belly rub - "what you talking about willis?"


----------



## chowlover2

hermes_lemming said:


> He loves asking for a belly rub




Awwwww!


----------



## hermes_lemming

chowlover2 said:


> Awwwww!



Lol every frigging time I get up from bed n look at him, he's like "mama, while you're up... Rub my belly!"


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> He loves asking for a belly rub





hermes_lemming said:


> His Reaction if you deny the belly rub - "what you talking about willis?"



Adorable. What a cutie pie &#128522;


----------



## hermes_lemming

chowlover2 said:


> Awwwww!





_Lee said:


> Adorable. What a cutie pie &#128522;



Thank you all.  He is the apple of my eye and I relish every day I spend with him.


----------



## hermes_lemming

This isn't a pic but more like two memories that always make me LOL.

When my dog was a pup, he was ridiculously short. Lol I mean crossing the street was a chore in itself. Poor guy could barely hop onto the curb. Half the time, the top half of his body would be scrabbling on top while the bottom half would still be on the street. Or worse yet, he would attempt to hop onto the sidewalk but grossly underestimate the distance and do a colossal wipe out, much to both of our dismays.

And forget about trips to the dawg park. He would only have enough energy for one way - which is going there. Lol on the way back, he would lag behind...like practically one block length and whenever I'd look back, he'd have this look which basically said "just go ahead... I'll catch up."

So glad he finally grew some.


----------



## ScottyGal

Oh, hi! &#128568;


----------



## BPC

awww.. the belly rub pose, the little kitty with the paw up.. 

LOVE THIS THREAD!! (think I already said that..lol)


----------



## lovemyrescues

My Moxie


----------



## chowlover2

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 2871876
> 
> 
> My Moxie




Cutie pie!


----------



## hermes_lemming

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 2871876
> 
> 
> My Moxie



Aww


----------



## clevercat

Olivia-Skye makes the most of an usual heated bed


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye makes the most of an usual heated bed
> View attachment 2872489
> 
> View attachment 2872490



Awww. I have a gorgeous slow cooker. She can come over anytime. 

Jax is ok with kitties too.


----------



## chowlover2

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye makes the most of an usual heated bed
> View attachment 2872489
> 
> View attachment 2872490




How cute!


----------



## ScottyGal

Big yawns.. looking like a vampire.


----------



## ScottyGal

He has also tucked in his front legs so much that you can't see them at all! &#128049;


----------



## BPC

_Lee said:


> He has also tucked in his front legs so much that you can't see them at all! &#128049;



lol.. duck pose


----------



## chowlover2

_Lee said:


> He has also tucked in his front legs so much that you can't see them at all! &#128049;




Cutie pie!


----------



## coconutsboston

lgreenfield said:


> View attachment 2871876
> 
> 
> My Moxie


So adorable!


----------



## ari

_Lee said:


> He has also tucked in his front legs so much that you can't see them at all! &#128049;


soo cute!


----------



## rendodan110

WHAT? We were just relaxing mom, I swear I wasn't trying to swat him!

Jack and Harley my 2 male Mainecoon cats.


----------



## hermes_lemming

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2875190
> 
> 
> WHAT? We were just relaxing mom, I swear I wasn't trying to swat him!
> 
> Jack and Harley my 2 male Mainecoon cats.



Lol caught in the act!


----------



## ScottyGal

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2875190
> 
> 
> WHAT? We were just relaxing mom, I swear I wasn't trying to swat him!
> 
> Jack and Harley my 2 male Mainecoon cats.



They are gorgeous  &#128572;


----------



## rendodan110

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## BPC

Crated! 

After chasing down the maintenance guy. 
Bad Bulldogs, Bad, Bad!


----------



## BPC

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2875190
> 
> 
> what? We were just relaxing mom, i swear i wasn't trying to swat him!
> 
> Jack and harley my 2 male mainecoon cats.



lol..


----------



## ScottyGal

BPC said:


> Crated!
> 
> After chasing down the maintenance guy.
> Bad Bulldogs, Bad, Bad!



Haha, aww, looks at those wee tilted heads!


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> Crated!
> 
> After chasing down the maintenance guy.
> Bad Bulldogs, Bad, Bad!


Awww. 

My first dog chased the maintenance guy too.


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Crated!
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing down the maintenance guy.
> 
> Bad Bulldogs, Bad, Bad!




Love those sad faces!


----------



## designer1

Can you guess what happened here? My yorkie is a bit of a diva. Her fur brother can't sleep on her bed, especially when it's front of the fire! 




He's used to being bullied by her !


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, cute.


----------



## ScottyGal

designer1 said:


> Can you guess what happened here? My yorkie is a bit of a diva. Her fur brother can't sleep on her bed, especially when it's front of the fire!
> 
> View attachment 2879082
> 
> 
> He's used to being bullied by her !
> 
> View attachment 2879083




Aww


----------



## ScottyGal

"I like to watch the TV as you play Xbox... Oops, am I blocking your view?!"


----------



## DiJe40

Gizmo doesn't love Donna kisses...


----------



## DiJe40

poor Snoopy..


----------



## skumfuk

Haha


----------



## chowlover2

skumfuk said:


> Haha




Are they really his eyebrows?


----------



## skyqueen

skumfuk said:


> Haha




LOL! Is that a CHUG?


----------



## Theren

So last night I was working on the ab ball at home doing some exercises my chiropractor gave me for my lower back/sciatic and I was in some pain after so I layed on the floor to stretch a bit, Well my little girl came to give me motivation!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Theren said:


> So last night I was working on the ab ball at home doing some exercises my chiropractor gave me for my lower back/sciatic and I was in some pain after so I layed on the floor to stretch a bit, Well my little girl came to give me motivation!



Awwwe.


----------



## skumfuk

shaurin said:


> ha, ha..bagsrmylife, bindi is too funny. Here is another pic of charlie that i think is pretty funny.
> 
> View attachment 427335
> 
> 
> this is sort of random, but he kinda reminds me of falcor from the movie the neverending story in that pic...
> 
> View attachment 427336


lolololol


----------



## ScottyGal

Worshipping the stinky tennis ball.. &#128021;&#128054;


----------



## dream17

there seems to have increasing people who owns bulldogs , and bulldogs appearances on social media. Is there some sort of trend going on?
I am beginning to find them effing cute too!!


----------



## BPC

_Lee said:


> Worshipping the stinky tennis ball.. &#128021;&#128054;



lol..


----------



## BPC

dream17 said:


> there seems to have increasing people who owns bulldogs , and bulldogs appearances on social media. Is there some sort of trend going on?
> I am beginning to find them effing cute too!!



They're the #1 breed in nyc.

Yes, it's a trend... and a sad one too. All it does is create backyard breeders, unhealthy dogs, and more wind up in rescue.

One of mine was re-homed to us. He was only 13 months old when his previous owners decided they no longer wanted him. One of the sweetest babies I've ever met.. just love him to bits.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> They're the #1 breed in nyc.
> 
> Yes, it's a trend... and a sad one too. All it does is create backyard breeders, unhealthy dogs, and more wind up in rescue.
> 
> One of mine was re-homed to us. He was only 13 months old when his previous owners decided they no longer wanted him. One of the sweetest babies I've ever met.. just love him to bits.


Sigh unfortunately that's the age that's most popular for rescue dogs. Many don't realize the responsibility of owning a puppy. And once they start barking, chewing, biting etc, they get rid of the poor dog. It's quite heartbreaking. That's why you see lots of 1 yr Olds in the pounds. Poor pups. I hope they all find nice homes like your dog did.


----------



## maddie66

Gross wet day today, but luckily someone enjoys his towel....


----------



## tiffCAKE

That's an 8lb cat totally owning a 40lb and 100lb dog. Kitty runs this house! We all conform to his demands!


----------



## DiJe40

tiffCAKE said:


> That's an 8lb cat totally owning a 40lb and 100lb dog. Kitty runs this house! We all conform to his demands!




That's funny.. I wonder what they are thinking about the cat..poor babies..


----------



## tiffCAKE

DiJe40 said:


> That's funny.. I wonder what they are thinking about the cat..poor babies..



I buy the biggest dog beds I can find because the two dogs will constantly want the bed the other dog is on and take it over whenever the other one gets up and after a couple days of that they finally have had enough of each other and have a fight. For whatever reason they get along better sharing a big bed instead of stealing each other's.  The cat though, he pretty much hogs the whole thing and they have to smoosh together to fit.  He has zero fear and they pretty much do only as he allows them! lol


----------



## leasul2003

tiffCAKE said:


> That's an 8lb cat totally owning a 40lb and 100lb dog. Kitty runs this house! We all conform to his demands!



Omg!!! That is hilarious! The looks on those poor dogs' faces.


----------



## TeddyLam

bed hair


----------



## vinbenphon1

tiffCAKE said:


> That's an 8lb cat totally owning a 40lb and 100lb dog. Kitty runs this house! We all conform to his demands!



Too freakin funny


----------



## kateyka

Hey All! 
This is Ukki and she do it every time when i came home with all my shoes)
Isn't she lovely?


----------



## ScottyGal

kateyka said:


> Hey All!
> This is Ukki and she do it every time when i came home with all my shoes)
> Isn't she lovely?



Adorable!


----------



## rendodan110

Nap time


----------



## chowlover2

kateyka said:


> Hey All!
> This is Ukki and she do it every time when i came home with all my shoes)
> Isn't she lovely?



Beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2955443
> 
> Nap time



Sleepyhead!


----------



## kateyka

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 2955443
> 
> Nap time



Good night to all from Moscow!


----------



## chowlover2

kateyka said:


> Good night to all from Moscow!



Adorable!


----------



## amadea88

TeddyLam said:


> bed hair



So cute


----------



## ari

kateyka said:


> Good night to all from Moscow!


this is so cute!


----------



## hermes_lemming

TeddyLam said:


> bed hair



Lol static cling!


----------



## ScottyGal

He is happy that I am home.. he gets to sit in the suitcase! &#128568;


----------



## tiffCAKE

_Lee said:


> He is happy that I am home.. he gets to sit in the suitcase! [emoji75]




You are lucky--my cats become obsessed with the luggage BEFORE I leave! I always have to make sure none are accidentally "packed" before I load the car!


----------



## ScottyGal

tiffCAKE said:


> You are lucky--my cats become obsessed with the luggage BEFORE I leave! I always have to make sure none are accidentally "packed" before I load the car!



Lol that's so funny! Zucca was asleep while I packed and left (early morning) so I don't think he knew I was going! I arrived home last night and he has been sitting in the suitcase all night and morning &#128568;


----------



## chowlover2

_Lee said:


> Lol that's so funny! Zucca was asleep while I packed and left (early morning) so I don't think he knew I was going! I arrived home last night and he has been sitting in the suitcase all night and morning &#128568;



That's his way of saying " Mom, you aren't going anywhere anytime soon!"


----------



## Freckles1

kateyka said:


> Hey All!
> This is Ukki and she do it every time when i came home with all my shoes)
> Isn't she lovely?




Kateyka she is darling!!!


----------



## Freckles1

_Lee said:


> He is happy that I am home.. he gets to sit in the suitcase! [emoji75]




I love this!!! So happy you're home!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

This position probably isn't that comfortable but he enjoys putting himself into this position anyways for hours.


----------



## chowlover2

GhstDreamer said:


> This position probably isn't that comfortable but he enjoys putting himself into this position anyways for hours.



Perhaps he is doing turtle yoga? Precious!


----------



## manons88

My lovely dog. He didn't want me to take a picture. So this was taken fast before he would turn his head.


----------



## chowlover2

manons88 said:


> My lovely dog. He didn't want me to take a picture. So this was taken fast before he would turn his head.



Awwwwwwww!


----------



## BPC

manons88 said:


> My lovely dog. He didn't want me to take a picture. So this was taken fast before he would turn his head.



lol...


----------



## BPC

When I went to make the bed.... (took this a few days ago...lol)


----------



## lazeny

BPC said:


> When I went to make the bed.... (took this a few days ago...lol)



Oh Lol! They are so adorable! 

Reminds me of my Lab when she sleeps.


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> When I went to make the bed.... (took this a few days ago...lol)





lazeny said:


> Oh Lol! They are so adorable!
> 
> Reminds me of my Lab when she sleeps.



Not a care in the world, too much cuteness!


----------



## BPC

lazeny said:


> Oh Lol! They are so adorable!
> 
> Reminds me of my Lab when she sleeps.



lol.. yep.. hysterical..lol..



chowlover2 said:


> Not a care in the world, too much cuteness!



They're very spoiled..
If they could talk they'd boss me around..lol..


----------



## sthrncin




----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> lol.. yep.. hysterical..lol..
> 
> 
> 
> They're very spoiled..
> If they could talk they'd boss me around..lol..



I love your dogs and so needed that picture. Thank you! Do they sleep with you on the bed?


----------



## chowlover2

sthrncin said:


> View attachment 2986138



That belly puts such smile on my face!


----------



## Freckles1

BPC said:


> When I went to make the bed.... (took this a few days ago...lol)




That's awesome!! I just giggled out loud


----------



## Freckles1

sthrncin said:


> View attachment 2986138




That kitty is a hoot!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread...lol.


----------



## sthrncin

chowlover2 said:


> That belly puts such smile on my face!




Thanks. You can't tell here but there is actually a smiley face on it lol.


----------



## sthrncin

Freckles1 said:


> That kitty is a hoot!!!




Lol thanks!


----------



## BPC

hermes_lemming said:


> I love your dogs and so needed that picture. Thank you! Do they sleep with you on the bed?



aww.. hope it made you "LOL". They make me laugh every day..

Yep, they both sleep with us. We have a king size bed and it's still not big enough.

Was a very bad decision for us to allow it.


----------



## indiaink

When she was learning about mirrors - I just happened to look up and catch her looking at me ...


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> aww.. hope it made you "LOL". They make me laugh every day..
> 
> Yep, they both sleep with us. We have a king size bed and it's still not big enough.
> 
> Was a very bad decision for us to allow it.



Yea I love seeing their smooshy faces.

if it makes you feel better, my lil boy follows me everywhere.  Currenly he is on the couch with me and likes to sleep on the bed with me (even during THOSE times). It's a super bad habit that my former beau started and now nearly impossible to purge.


----------



## BPC

Freckles1 said:


> That's awesome!! I just giggled out loud



lol.. they're a funny pair. 



sthrncin said:


> View attachment 2986138



rofl.. love that belly. I miss my kitty. 



indiaink said:


> When she was learning about mirrors - I just happened to look up and catch her looking at me ...



She's very calm. Did she ever try chasing herself in the mirror? One of mine would always try.


----------



## BPC

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea I love seeing their smooshy faces.
> 
> if it makes you feel better, my lil boy follows me everywhere.  Currenly he is on the couch with me and likes to sleep on the bed with me (even during THOSE times). It's a super bad habit that my former beau started and now nearly impossible to purge.



Mine follow me from room to room too. Drives me crazy.

Wellie, the one we adopted, won't let my hubs get too close to me. When he tries, Wellie gets behind him and starts to hump his leg.

At first it was funny, then we tried locking them out of the bedroom but that only led to them crying and whining. We don't know what to do anymore..


----------



## indiaink

BPC said:


> She's very calm. Did she ever try chasing herself in the mirror? One of mine would always try.


No, oddly enough - it's like she somehow knew what a mirror was, and it was only troubling because of the lack of understanding how such a thing could be.


----------



## hermes_lemming

BPC said:


> Mine follow me from room to room too. Drives me crazy.
> 
> Wellie, the one we adopted, won't let my hubs get too close to me. When he tries, Wellie gets behind him and starts to hump his leg.
> 
> At first it was funny, then we tried locking them out of the bedroom but that only led to them crying and whining. We don't know what to do anymore..


Yea this is a new problem for me as my first dog always slept in his bed and thus was never a concern for any bedtime activities. Lol then again my exhusband couldn't stand it if the dog was looking at us.

My ex beau is just a bunch of push over bad habits and would let the second (current) dog on the bed. But the dog just would go off to one corner and fall asleep, completely ignoring everything. 

That
led to some embarrassment after that dalliance was over. 


indiaink said:


> No, oddly enough - it's like she somehow knew what a mirror was, and it was only troubling because of the lack of understanding how such a thing could be.



You are lucky. My first dog hated seeing himself in the mirror. I think he thought there was another Dog with his mama.


----------



## i love louie

Not my cat but it's one that I pet when I walk by. He is
such a sweetie!! 




His name is Apollo [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Yul4k

I`m going to buy this so cute pupy, but i have no idea how to look after it. Who can help me?https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=...Fblog%2Fakita-dog-breed-pictures.html;640;430


----------



## Myrkur




----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3001071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001074



OMG!  That's a Shiba Inu isn't it? They are so cute.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> OMG!  That's a Shiba Inu isn't it? They are so cute.



Yes they are! Always making weird faces


----------



## Jcave12

Our Shih tzu constantly makes me laugh. He drives our pit mix crazy.


----------



## chowlover2

Jcave12 said:


> Our Shih tzu constantly makes me laugh. He drives our pit mix crazy.



The look on your Pit bulls face is priceless in that pic!


----------



## BPC

Love the newest pics.. I'm seriously cracking up over here.


----------



## BPC

Jcave12 said:


> Our Shih tzu constantly makes me laugh. He drives our pit mix crazy.



This pic is fab. The Pit is so calm, you can tell he has a lot of patience for the little Shih tzu..lol.. 
Love it!!


----------



## Freckles1

Jcave12 said:


> Our Shih tzu constantly makes me laugh. He drives our pit mix crazy.




Your poor pit looks like he/she needs a day at the spa! A relaxing massage and some alone time away from that crazy shih tzu!!! What a riot!!


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> When I went to make the bed.... (took this a few days ago...lol)


This looks so familiar!


----------



## BPC

Freckles1 said:


> Your poor pit looks like he/she needs a day at the spa! A relaxing massage and some alone time away from that crazy shih tzu!!! What a riot!!



ROFL.. that pic says it all..



coconutsboston said:


> This looks so familiar!



lol.. you gotta post pictures. The smushy face breeds are hysterical.


----------



## maddie66

Jcave12 said:


> Our Shih tzu constantly makes me laugh. He drives our pit mix crazy.




Love this picture!  I'm sure it captures their two different personalities perfectly!


----------



## debssx3

when he sleeps like this. Lol so cute


----------



## Jcave12

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3005178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he sleeps like this. Lol so cute


Haha, love it.  Both of my dogs sleep like that too. They always look so silly.


----------



## hermes_lemming

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3005178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he sleeps like this. Lol so cute



Dude I thought only my dog does that. Lol I was like wtf is wrong with this dog? Why does he always sleep on his back with paws up like he just don't care..


----------



## debssx3

Jcave12 said:


> Haha, love it.  Both of my dogs sleep like that too. They always look so silly.




LOL! I knoww i started cracking up when I first caught him doing that. So weird!! He's totally bummin it! [emoji28]


----------



## debssx3

hermes_lemming said:


> Dude I thought only my dog does that. Lol I was like wtf is wrong with this dog? Why does he always sleep on his back with paws up like he just don't care..




 i was surprised at first too but now I think its so funny! Lol he's just soo relaxed apparently


----------



## hermes_lemming

debssx3 said:


> i was surprised at first too but now I think its so funny! Lol he's just soo relaxed apparently


Ikr?! I only owned one dog Prior to this and that one was SO different. 

Your dog is super cute. Give it a kiss and pet from Auntie HL!


----------



## Myrkur

hermes_lemming said:


> Dude I thought only my dog does that. Lol I was like wtf is wrong with this dog? Why does he always sleep on his back with paws up like he just don't care..




If they do that it means they feel really comfortable, which is a good sign! One of my dogs (who is a rescue) gets really nervous and stressed easily, which we are training him to not get so stressed so easily, but sometimes he has those days that he lays om his back and you can see he finally relaxes


----------



## Jcave12

Myrkur said:


> If they do that it means they feel really comfortable, which is a good sign! One of my dogs (who is a rescue) gets really nervous and stressed easily, which we are training him to not get so stressed so easily, but sometimes he has those days that he lays om his back and you can see he finally relaxes


Our goofy pit is a rescue too. She's still weird about some things, mostly yelling or when you raise your hands, but I'm happy when she sleeps on her back because she trusts us. Her biggest problem is that our shih tzu chews on her nipples and elbows when she's like that. The whole fam is waiting for him to calm down a bit and stop nibbling on her. Gotta love quirky pups too though!


----------



## maddie66

Jcave12 said:


> Haha, love it.  Both of my dogs sleep like that too. They always look so silly.




Mine too -- it always cracks me up!


----------



## pommymommy

Oh boy...there's a lot.  Sorry for the image spam, but I hope you enjoy at least some of them 

BTW, loove all the pics of the dogs sleeping on their bags with their legs all kicked up.  Mine does that too, it's so precious!


----------



## chowlover2

pommymommy said:


> Oh boy...there's a lot.  Sorry for the image spam, but I hope you enjoy at least some of them
> 
> BTW, loove all the pics of the dogs sleeping on their bags with their legs all kicked up.  Mine does that too, it's so precious!



What a cutie!


----------



## Jujuma

View attachment 3039128


Lounging in bed on a dreary Sat!


----------



## Jujuma

And...


----------



## maddie66

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 3039128
> View attachment 3039129
> 
> Lounging in bed on a dreary Sat!




That could not be any cuter!!!


----------



## maddie66

Helping with the landscaping.


----------



## debssx3

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 3039128
> View attachment 3039129
> 
> Lounging in bed on a dreary Sat!




So cuteee


----------



## Jujuma

Now I awake and help mommy put things in boxes...but I got in box


----------



## Jujuma

Now I awake and watch my brother do stupid things like get in boxes. Makes me and mommy lol.


----------



## unluckystars

Hey, just wanted to pop in with a picture of our dog, Angel, on the way home from vacation!


----------



## Jujuma

unluckystars said:


> Hey, just wanted to pop in with a picture of our dog, Angel, on the way home from vacation!




Angel obviously had a great vacation!


----------



## tflowers921

Soooooo tired


----------



## rendodan110

does she see me?


----------



## rendodan110

nap time!


----------



## fashiongirl26

Angel showing off. [emoji3]


----------



## fashiongirl26

And striking a pose. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Pretending he's NOT trying to chew nose off new hedgehog toy.
As soon as I look away, game on!


----------



## chowlover2

fashiongirl26 said:


> And striking a pose. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044436




What a cutie!


----------



## chowlover2

remainsilly said:


> Pretending he's NOT trying to chew nose off new hedgehog toy.
> 
> As soon as I look away, game on!




Awww! Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this thread!


----------



## BPC

Gimme the stick, Blue!!    GIMME!! 
uh.. nope..


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> Gimme the stick, Blue!!    GIMME!!
> 
> uh.. nope..




They are too cute!


----------



## ninakt

Our puppy taking a nap yesterday evening


----------



## ninakt

pommymommy said:


> Oh boy...there's a lot.  Sorry for the image spam, but I hope you enjoy at least some of them
> 
> BTW, loove all the pics of the dogs sleeping on their bags with their legs all kicked up.  Mine does that too, it's so precious!




Omg


----------



## ninakt

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 3039489
> 
> Now I awake and watch my brother do stupid things like get in boxes. Makes me and mommy lol.




So serious,LOL


----------



## BlueCherry

Sleeping with his Nanny...


----------



## BlueCherry

Watching TV at the office!!


----------



## maddie66

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3064890
> 
> Our puppy taking a nap yesterday evening




He looks blissfully happy!  Must have been an excellent nap!


----------



## remy12

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3064890
> 
> Our puppy taking a nap yesterday evening



So cute.


----------



## remy12

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3064909
> 
> 
> Sleeping with his Nanny...



aww so cute


----------



## remy12

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3064912
> 
> 
> Watching TV at the office!!



Is this his favorite show?


----------



## coconutsboston

chowlover2 said:


> They are too cute!


Sooo funny and cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

ninakt said:


> View attachment 3064890
> 
> Our puppy taking a nap yesterday evening


Love his little tongue hanging out!


----------



## jadise

Sun is shining so brightly..


----------



## ari

Mary was a cute baby, now she is a grown lady


----------



## ari

" not another picture, please "


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> " not another picture, please "



She's beautiful!


----------



## remy12

ari said:


> Mary was a cute baby, now she is a grown lady



Sweet


----------



## BlueCherry

ari said:


> Mary was a cute baby, now she is a grown lady




Absolute gorgeous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mary is precious!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi at 12 weeks old and up to mischief (as always)


----------



## chowlover2

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3087295
> 
> Heidi at 12 weeks old and up to mischief (as always)




What a cutie!


----------



## amadea88

ari said:


> Mary was a cute baby, now she is a grown lady





ari said:


> " not another picture, please "



Adorable!


----------



## amadea88

chowlover2 said:


> what a cutie!



+1


----------



## tflowers921

Sometimes you just need to put your head on your pillow


----------



## chowlover2

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3087561
> 
> Sometimes you just need to put your head on your pillow




Awwww!


----------



## remy12

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3087295
> 
> Heidi at 12 weeks old and up to mischief (as always)



Adorable


----------



## remy12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3087561
> 
> Sometimes you just need to put your head on your pillow



Aw, so cute.


----------



## tflowers921

chowlover2 said:


> Awwww!







remy12 said:


> Aw, so cute.




Thank you! He's such a snuggle bunny


----------



## i love louie

Hubby is redoing our bathroom. Zora  has taken over the old vanity drawer [emoji38]I need to throw it out but she's so cute I can't! [emoji7]


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> Hubby is redoing our bathroom. Zora  has taken over the old vanity drawer [emoji38]I need to throw it out but she's so cute I can't! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3088946


Zora is so cute!
here is my other cat Sarah doing the same

*chowlover2
remy12
BigCherry
Sweetpea83
amadea88
*
Thank You!


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> Zora is so cute!
> 
> here is my other cat Sarah doing the same
> 
> 
> 
> *chowlover2
> 
> remy12
> 
> BigCherry
> 
> Sweetpea83
> 
> amadea88
> 
> *
> 
> Thank You!




Omg I love her!! She is beautiful [emoji16]


----------



## chowlover2

i love louie said:


> Hubby is redoing our bathroom. Zora  has taken over the old vanity drawer [emoji38]I need to throw it out but she's so cute I can't! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3088946




That drawer is made for her!


----------



## i love louie

chowlover2 said:


> That drawer is made for her!


  I know !


----------



## Sweetpea83

i love louie said:


> Hubby is redoing our bathroom. Zora  has taken over the old vanity drawer [emoji38]I need to throw it out but she's so cute I can't! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3088946


 
Cutie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> Zora is so cute!
> here is my other cat Sarah doing the same
> 
> *chowlover2*
> *remy12*
> *BigCherry*
> *Sweetpea83*
> *amadea88*
> 
> Thank You!


 
Love her eye color..


----------



## Ladybug09

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3064909
> 
> 
> Sleeping with his Nanny...



Hilarious!!


----------



## medeir86

"Shhh I'm playing...oh are you taking a picture? Cheeeeseee!"


----------



## remy12

medeir86 said:


> "Shhh I'm playing...oh are you taking a picture? Cheeeeseee!"



Adorable


----------



## cashmyjiro

medeir86 said:


> "Shhh I'm playing...oh are you taking a picture? Cheeeeseee!"




Awe  just soooooooo cute [emoji173]&#65039; [emoji252]


----------



## amadea88

medeir86 said:


> "Shhh I'm playing...oh are you taking a picture? Cheeeeseee!"



Too precious


----------



## ari

What did you say?


----------



## amadea88

ari said:


> What did you say?



Lol!  Love Zora


----------



## BlueCherry

medeir86 said:


> "Shhh I'm playing...oh are you taking a picture? Cheeeeseee!"




Aw that's so sweet!


----------



## BlueCherry

ari said:


> What did you say?




Looks like "hey, do you mind I'm grooming myself" [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Honestly this is a really comfortable way to ride shotgun...




Even when I went in for a close up while laughing loudly at him, his resigned expression remained the same


----------



## tflowers921

BigCherry said:


> Honestly this is a really comfortable way to ride shotgun...
> 
> View attachment 3101987
> 
> 
> Even when I went in for a close up while laughing loudly at him, his resigned expression remained the same
> 
> View attachment 3101988




Aww! Too cute!


----------



## tflowers921

"You don't expect me to sit up & do this do you???"


----------



## remy12

BigCherry said:


> Honestly this is a really comfortable way to ride shotgun...
> 
> View attachment 3101987
> 
> 
> Even when I went in for a close up while laughing loudly at him, his resigned expression remained the same
> 
> View attachment 3101988



He has a wonderful expression.


----------



## BlueCherry

tflowers921 said:


> Aww! Too cute!





remy12 said:


> He has a wonderful expression.



Thanks


----------



## BlueCherry

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101994
> 
> "You don't expect me to sit up & do this do you???"



Does he eat his dinner like this too...


----------



## tflowers921

BigCherry said:


> Does he eat his dinner like this too...




Haha! That he stands up for [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## na294

In case another dog stops by I'll be sleeping with both of my toys !


----------



## BlueCherry

na294 said:


> View attachment 3106215
> 
> 
> In case another dog stops by I'll be sleeping with both of my toys !




Aw so sweet


----------



## na294

BigCherry said:


> Aw so sweet




Thanks ! He makes me laugh everyday since he's such a character!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Newly came across this thread. Thanks for letting me share one of our Ragdolls. His favourite sleeping spot : washbasin!


----------



## BlueCherry

na294 said:


> Thanks ! He makes me laugh everyday since he's such a character!




That's exactly like mine [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread. Thanks for letting me share one of our Ragdolls. His favourite sleeping spot : washbasin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106222




Beautiful colours in his fur. What happens if you turn on the tap?? [emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful colours in his fur. What happens if you turn on the tap?? [emoji23]




Thank you. [emoji75]We have double sinks and only use the other one because of him and perhaps he knows that!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Newly came across this thread. Thanks for letting me share one of our Ragdolls. His favourite sleeping spot : washbasin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106222



So cute/ I always wanted to have Ragdoll, how are they in terms of cuddling, my British short hair are very independent.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> So cute/ I always wanted to have Ragdoll, how are they in terms of cuddling, my British short hair are very independent.




Thank you ari. We have two, brothers from the same litter. They have totally different characters. Copper (in picture), the younger brother, like a baby, is more cuddly than Cody. They both have their moments that they brush over us/meowing asking for TLC. [emoji75]


----------



## ari

KAT
Here are my cuties, they are females, not related, but very similar in character. 
Very rare moment when they sit close together.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT
> 
> Here are my cuties, they are females, not related, but very similar in character.
> 
> Very rare moment when they sit close together.




They are so cute and beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari, this time they both sleep in the basin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Do they all like to sleep like this? Our dachshund long hair (really need a haircut urgently!) thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> ari, this time they both sleep in the basin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106255



Ooooo, double the cuteness!


----------



## ari

KAT - they do sleep in most funny poses))
Does the dog get along with the cats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT - they do sleep in most funny poses))
> 
> Does the dog get along with the cats!




Totally agree. They get along fine. Thanks to Mickey's (our dog) short legs , he can't climb the stairs whilst the cats like to stay upstairs most of the time. When Mickey tries to antagonise the cats, they would end up playing chase a bit, sniff a bit then the cats simply run off in a jiffy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> kat - they do sleep in most funny poses))
> 
> does the dog get along with the cats!




lol


----------



## maddie66

Kat.Lee said:


> ari, this time they both sleep in the basin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106255




I just adore this picture!  Can see this in a design magazine or something!  I had an Abyssinian cat who used to sit in the sink waiting for you to turn on the faucet (he would also hide between the shower curtain and the liner while you were in the shower, which made for some pretty comical moments).


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> ari, this time they both sleep in the basin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106255




That pic made my day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

maddie66 said:


> I just adore this picture!  Can see this in a design magazine or something!  I had an Abyssinian cat who used to sit in the sink waiting for you to turn on the faucet (he would also hide between the shower curtain and the liner while you were in the shower, which made for some pretty comical moments).



That's so adorable. Too bad my cats are afraid of the faucet. But one of them enjoys sitting on the laundry basket and keeping company while I'm in a shower. Very funny to me. 



chowlover2 said:


> That pic made my day!




Thank you. They make my day everyday [emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Playing hide and seek!


----------



## mila123




----------



## remy12

This is a great thread and I love seeing all your animals..............


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing hide and seek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106865



ahahaha ! so cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]


----------



## ari

kat.lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> are they thinking the same?![emoji77]


lol!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kat.Lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]



OMG too cute


----------



## vinbenphon1

Who needs a comfy bed when you have a tiny cardboard box


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Who needs a comfy bed when you have a tiny cardboard box



too funny!!!!!


----------



## ari

vinbenphon1 said:


> Who needs a comfy bed when you have a tiny cardboard box


that is so sweet!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]




" dead " at the cuteness!


----------



## i love louie

I got Zora a new kitty condo and she loves it ! she climbs right to the top and stares at me! it is so dang cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

vinbenphon1 said:


> Who needs a comfy bed when you have a tiny cardboard box


 
Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kat.Lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]


 Pretty cats!


----------



## leasul2003

Some really cute photos lately! Glad I came back to visit this thread. Here's one of my silly boy, Jasper.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lol


----------



## amadea88

Love all your fur babies!


----------



## chowlover2

leasul2003 said:


> Some really cute photos lately! Glad I came back to visit this thread. Here's one of my silly boy, Jasper.




Such bliss!


----------



## remy12

i love louie said:


> I got Zora a new kitty condo and she loves it ! she climbs right to the top and stares at me! it is so dang cute



So funny.


----------



## vinbenphon1

i love louie said:


> I got Zora a new kitty condo and she loves it ! she climbs right to the top and stares at me! it is so dang cute



Ahahahahaha, look at those arms dangling over the sides... Pure bliss


----------



## i love louie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ahahahahaha, look at those arms dangling over the sides... Pure bliss




Lol I laugh every time I look up at her [emoji38]


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> I got Zora a new kitty condo and she loves it ! she climbs right to the top and stares at me! it is so dang cute



Zora is soo cute! 
here is Sarah, when she was so little


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> Zora is soo cute!
> 
> here is Sarah, when she was so little




Omg love love love!!


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> Omg love love love!!


haha, she looks like an owl, LOL


----------



## BlueCherry

ari said:


> Zora is soo cute!
> here is Sarah, when she was so little



Look at her lovely cheeky little face


----------



## BlueCherry

Kat.Lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]



They are so sweet - they even have the same spot on their nose


----------



## BlueCherry

chowlover2 said:


> Such bliss!



Lol which one is Jasper..


----------



## Ladybug09

Kat.Lee said:


> View attachment 3107156
> 
> Are they thinking the same?![emoji77]



I had a cat who would sleep in the sink all the time. Never understood it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Zora is soo cute!
> 
> here is Sarah, when she was so little




Sarah is so adorable ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> I got Zora a new kitty condo and she loves it ! she climbs right to the top and stares at me! it is so dang cute




Soon cute. She's in a comfy spot!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ladybug09 said:


> I had a cat who would sleep in the sink all the time. Never understood it.




I can't either [emoji81]


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> Omg love love love!!





BigCherry said:


> Look at her lovely cheeky little face





Kat.Lee said:


> Sarah is so adorable ari.





Kat.Lee said:


> Soon cute. She's in a comfy spot!



Sarah said Thank You,* i love louie, BigCherry and Kat*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Sarah said Thank You,* i love louie, BigCherry and Kat*




To Sarah: meow meow meow meow meow!


----------



## Kat.Lee

They surrender!!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949




this is sooo cute!!


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949




I think you stood over them and said " bang bang " lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> I think you stood over them and said " bang bang " lol



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949


aww they are so cute


----------



## maddie66

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949




I think you need to publish a book of pictures of these two -- they are too much!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949




So cute!


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949



Lol!  They are adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> this is sooo cute!!







tua said:


> aww they are so cute







maddie66 said:


> I think you need to publish a book of pictures of these two -- they are too much!!!!







chowlover2 said:


> So cute!







amadea88 said:


> Lol!  They are adorable!




Thank you. [emoji75][emoji81][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

What's so interesting in the toilet bowl? [emoji79]


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> What's so interesting in the toilet bowl? [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110713




Wouldn't it be great if he learned to use the toilet rather than the litter box?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Absolutely! I've seen video clip of a dog using the toilet and knows to flush it afterwards! [emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Talking about litter box....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> Talking about litter box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!



This pic cracked me up!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HaHa!  LOVE this one!*



Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> Talking about litter box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!




Smart boy!


----------



## na294

Kat.Lee said:


> Talking about litter box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!



Kat your cats are soo cute and funny! I love the one of them on their backs and the litter box is hilarious!


----------



## Kat.Lee

amadea88 said:


> This pic cracked me up!







Moonfancy said:


> *HaHa!  LOVE this one!*







chowlover2 said:


> Smart boy!







na294 said:


> Kat your cats are soo cute and funny! I love the one of them on their backs and the litter box is hilarious!




Thank you all. They are one of the biggest joys in our daily lives and am very happy to share our joy with you all.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> What's so interesting in the toilet bowl? [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110713





Kat.Lee said:


> Talking about litter box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!



Now I want a ragdoll! do they really go limp and relaxed when picked up?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Now I want a ragdoll! do they really go limp and relaxed when picked up?




They really do ari.  And they always follow me everywhere. I give them a middle name : "shadow"!![emoji81]They are the best to me!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kat.Lee said:


> They surrender!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109949





Kat.Lee said:


> What's so interesting in the toilet bowl? [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110713





Kat.Lee said:


> Talking about litter box....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He only wants two paws being soiled from the litter box instead of all four!



Great pics


----------



## ScottyGal

Soup for me?


----------



## Kat.Lee

vinbenphon1 said:


> Great pics




Thank you.


----------



## Rumbabird

_Lee said:


> Soup for me?




Omg that is the cutest puppy ever.  What a face!  Giving the side eye to the soup &#128516;.


----------



## ari

_Lee said:


> Soup for me?



Ahaha! Cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

_Lee said:


> Soup for me?




[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] cute


----------



## Kat.Lee

Same pose?!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Same pose?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112025



Again ?!? So cute!
The guardians of the lamps)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lol they camouflage well


----------



## Kat.Lee

They really love  boxes and drawers!


----------



## ari

KAT, I'm going to come and steal them!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT, I'm going to come and steal them!




Lol oh no [emoji79]. It's going to be a big round of hide & seek!! [emoji16]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol oh no [emoji79]. It's going to be a big round of hide & seek!! [emoji16]



I'm used to hide and seek))) 
Mary is so surprised that I found here here)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

She does look surprised! [emoji79]. Cute!


----------



## na294

Don't even think of making me get out of bed !


----------



## BlueCherry

_Lee said:


> Soup for me?




What a cutie!


----------



## BlueCherry

ari said:


> Again ?!? So cute!
> 
> The guardians of the lamps)))




They look like exquisite ornaments [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

na294 said:


> Don't even think of making me get out of bed !
> 
> View attachment 3112107




Aren't they so cute when they do this, you see the whites of their eyes and it makes you giggle ...


----------



## ari

BigCherry said:


> Aren't they so cute when they do this, you see the whites of their eyes and it makes you giggle ...
> 
> View attachment 3112122



BigCherry, this cutie will melt any heart !


----------



## ari

na294 said:


> Don't even think of making me get out of bed !
> 
> View attachment 3112107



Ahaha! Who is that?


----------



## na294

ari said:


> Ahaha! Who is that?




It's my frenchie, I love him so much he's our baby. So spoiled!  The funniest is when I take him shopping to Hermes they always offer him water in a dog bowl with an H on it and since his name starts with an H I joke that they monogrammed it just for him.


----------



## Rumbabird

We have an enclosed playpen outside, where the kitties can come and go though a pet door in the window.  It keeps our indoor kitties safe and let's them have a little fresh air.  They love their hammocks


----------



## ari

na294 said:


> It's my frenchie, I love him so much he's our baby. So spoiled!  The funniest is when I take him shopping to Hermes they always offer him water in a dog bowl with an H on it and since his name starts with an H I joke that they monogrammed it just for him.



Na, he is so cute, you have to buy him a H collar


----------



## ari

Rumbabird said:


> We have an enclosed playpen outside, where the kitties can come and go though a pet door in the window.  It keeps our indoor kitties safe and let's them have a little fresh air.  They love their hammocks
> 
> View attachment 3112245



Hohhot, cute faces! They love to be outside, don't they? I have to buy mine a hammock!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rumbabird said:


> We have an enclosed playpen outside, where the kitties can come and go though a pet door in the window.  It keeps our indoor kitties safe and let's them have a little fresh air.  They love their hammocks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112245




Adorable to see them on the hammocks. I bought one for my cats but they didn't like it unfortunately. Guess they are too big for it! [emoji78]


----------



## na294

ari said:


> Na, he is so cute, you have to buy him a H collar




I asked they stopped making real collier de chien  and his neck is too big to try and use a bracelet.


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> Same pose?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112025




It's like looking in a mirror!


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> I'm used to hide and seek)))
> 
> Mary is so surprised that I found here here)))




She's beautiful!


----------



## leasul2003

Code:
	






BigCherry said:


> Lol which one is Jasper..


He's the grey boy. The one in my avatar is Bella.


----------



## Rumbabird

ari said:


> Hohhot, cute faces! They love to be outside, don't they? I have to buy mine a hammock!




They love the hammocks, and it didn't take long for them to get the hang of getting in and out.  I bet your cats would love them too


----------



## Rumbabird

Kat.Lee said:


> Adorable to see them on the hammocks. I bought one for my cats but they didn't like it unfortunately. Guess they are too big for it! [emoji78]


I can see how a larger cat might not like them.  These cats are pretty small - 6 lbs. - and as you can see they pretty much fill up the hammock.  Maybe your kitty would go for a larger one?


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kat.Lee said:


> They really love  boxes and drawers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112065



Aww, your pics make me miss my ex ex bf's cat. Seriously don't miss him but the cat... very dearly. Sigh. I spoiled her rotten the entire time I dated him lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww, your pics make me miss my ex ex bf's cat. Seriously don't miss him but the cat... very dearly. Sigh. I spoiled her rotten the entire time I dated him lol.




I hope it's not a bad thing to remind you of the cat that you loved so much. [emoji77]


----------



## hermes_lemming

Kat.Lee said:


> I hope it's not a bad thing to remind you of the cat that you loved so much. [emoji77]



Oh not at all. Lol I can totally picture her now giving him da stink eye going "U effed up! Get her back!" Lmao! Not happening.. but I do really miss the cat.


----------



## ari

My little Zoo


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My little Zoo




Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Only pack the essentials!


----------



## ari

na294 said:


> I asked they stopped making real collier de chien  and his neck is too big to try and use a bracelet.



really? I was looking for one for my cats, 3 years ago, but thought that would be too heavy


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Only pack the essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114409



LOL, LOL! the cat is leaving scent notes on the bag for other felines who might encounter you: _This person is approved for feline contact, but already spoken for._


----------



## Freckles1

Kat.Lee said:


> Only pack the essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114409




This is the best!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> Only pack the essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114409




Don't forget to pack me Mom!


----------



## na294

ari said:


> really? I was looking for one for my cats, 3 years ago, but thought that would be too heavy



Yeah they stopped making pet collars about 3 years ago.  I can do a full custom order but as much as I love my dog he does not need a 1500 dollar collar!


----------



## ari

na294 said:


> Yeah they stopped making pet collars about 3 years ago.  I can do a full custom order but as much as I love my dog he does not need a 1500 dollar collar!



Haha! Agree ))


----------



## Sweetpea83

kat.lee said:


> only pack the essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114409




:greengrin:


----------



## Hierophilic

So my wardrobe is 99% black and my cats are black and white. I had cat hair on my tights, so I got the lint roller. I look down, and my cat is giving me this look: 







"Rly? A lint roller? To remove the fur I gifted you?? Ingrate."


----------



## chowlover2

Hierophilic said:


> So my wardrobe is 99% black and my cats are black and white. I had cat hair on my tights, so I got the lint roller. I look down, and my cat is giving me this look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rly? A lint roller? To remove the fur I gifted you?? Ingrate."




" dead " I have 2 Chows and they feel the same way!


----------



## Hierophilic

chowlover2 said:


> " dead " I have 2 Chows and they feel the same way!


omg are those your babies in your sig?! They're precious!! I love chows! I imagine you _would _have the same issue as my cats: fur. everywhere! I have 4 cats, 3 maincoons, one is mostly white:






My grumpy old man loves to lay on all my black clothing until I look like I'm wearing cow hide.


----------



## chowlover2

Hierophilic said:


> omg are those your babies in your sig?! They're precious!! I love chows! I imagine you _would _have the same issue as my cats: fur. everywhere! I have 4 cats, 3 maincoons, one is mostly white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grumpy old man loves to lay on all my black clothing until I look like I'm wearing cow hide.




The red one is my current female Rita, a spitfire! That was my last male who passed a few years back, such a sweetie. My new male 5, is humongous 126 lbs!  Here's a pic!


----------



## mymeimei02

Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol


----------



## chowlover2

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263




It always cracks me up when pets sleep on their backs!


----------



## coconutsboston

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263


This is hysterical!


----------



## Hierophilic

chowlover2 said:


> The red one is my current female Rita, a spitfire! That was my last male who passed a few years back, such a sweetie. My new male 5, is humongous 126 lbs!  Here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116872
> View attachment 3116873
> View attachment 3116874


Be still my heart! I love your beautiful foof babies, they're precious! I'm sorry for your loss tho, it's always hard to lose a pet. If you don't mind me asking, how old was he? My partner had a pug who lived to be 14 before he passed! He had a little grey beard, bless his heart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263


----------



## Kat.Lee

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263




[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Kat.Lee

This is how they welcome me home!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> This is how they welcome me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117953




I love these 2!


----------



## ari

Hierophilic said:


> omg are those your babies in your sig?! They're precious!! I love chows! I imagine you _would _have the same issue as my cats: fur. everywhere! I have 4 cats, 3 maincoons, one is mostly white:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grumpy old man loves to lay on all my black clothing until I look like I'm wearing cow hide.



You are so happy, love maincoons!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> This is how they welcome me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117953



Love them!


----------



## ari

chowlover2 said:


> The red one is my current female Rita, a spitfire! That was my last male who passed a few years back, such a sweetie. My new male 5, is humongous 126 lbs!  Here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116872
> View attachment 3116873
> View attachment 3116874



They are so cute, must be fun! We lost 2 German Shepards, now my DH doesn't want a dog, he wasn't a cat person, but now he is converted)))) he loved every cat in the world.


----------



## ari

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263



Lol!! Cats can be such clowns)))


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> They are so cute, must be fun! We lost 2 German Shepards, now my DH doesn't want a dog, he wasn't a cat person, but now he is converted)))) he loved every cat in the world.




I can't tell you how much I wanted a cat, not in the cards with my female. She has such prey drive she would kill a cat. She hunts everything. One day we were walking, she dives under a bush and comes out foaming at the mouth. There was a huge toad under the bush and they secrete a harmless slime that made her foam at the mouth for half an hour! 

I will have to content myself looking at all the cats here!


----------



## ari

Ahaha, I know! My dog always chased cats ))) I'm at a hair salon right now, this dog just came to check me out very thoroughly- I smell like cats most probably )))


----------



## remy12

mymeimei02 said:


> Lol. Here is my Mochi...he is so "special" he loves to be on his back. He is such a goof ball lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117263



He is a goof ball. Love the pic.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kat.Lee said:


> This is how they welcome me home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117953


This is hilarious!


----------



## hermes_lemming

chowlover2 said:


> I can't tell you how much I wanted a cat, not in the cards with my female. She has such prey drive she would kill a cat. She hunts everything. One day we were walking, she dives under a bush and comes out foaming at the mouth. There was a huge toad under the bush and they secrete a harmless slime that made her foam at the mouth for half an hour!
> 
> I will have to content myself looking at all the cats here!



My exhusband's friends had a dog like that. They felt truly bad and warned all their neighbors to please not let their cats wander near their home or else... 

Yes the unfortunate happened. Unfortunately many times. They kept the dog chained up at night but alas, woe was the cat that wandered near their property.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ahaha, I know! My dog always chased cats ))) I'm at a hair salon right now, this dog just came to check me out very thoroughly- I smell like cats most probably )))




Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love how they show their tummy!


----------



## chowlover2

This is my 126 lb Chow boy in front of the refrigerator, his fav place in the world!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> This is my 126 lb Chow boy in front of the refrigerator, his fav place in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121813




Lol


----------



## amadea88

ari said:


> Ahaha, I know! My dog always chased cats ))) I'm at a hair salon right now, this dog just came to check me out very thoroughly- I smell like cats most probably )))



Awww...too precious


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> Love how they show their tummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121672





chowlover2 said:


> This is my 126 lb Chow boy in front of the refrigerator, his fav place in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121813



All that tummy fluff!  Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

It seems very comfortable to him!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kat.Lee said:


> It seems very comfortable to him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124231


----------



## Kat.Lee

That's some comfortable sleeping position!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> That's some comfortable sleeping position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134916



Kat I just love your cats - adorable!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> It seems very comfortable to him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124231



We are missing our cats enormously, I just showed my DH you pictures and he said , tell her to take the cats and to come over, we want to cuddle them a bit!we both can't wait to go home and hug them.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> We are missing our cats enormously, I just showed my DH you pictures and he said , tell her to take the cats and to come over, we want to cuddle them a bit!we both can't wait to go home and hug them.



I bet you are. Everyday when I leave home, I feel guilty when I see them staring at me with those "why are you leaving us mummy" eyes. I can imagine how much you and your DH miss your cats!! They miss you both too. Soon. Very soon ari!


----------



## vinbenphon1

This is what "too tired to care " looks like


----------



## ari

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is what "too tired to care " looks like



Lol! So cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is what "too tired to care " looks like


[emoji81][emoji81] really cute!


----------



## chowlover2

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is what "too tired to care " looks like




What a beauty!


----------



## amadea88

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is what "too tired to care " looks like



Adorable!


----------



## remy12

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is what "too tired to care " looks like



So cute.


----------



## dooneybaby

Kat.Lee said:


> That's some comfortable sleeping position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134916


OMG stop! :lolots:
This is what my little stinker does when she wants a massage. She'll just drop to the floor in front of me. And if I don't start massaging her, she'll look up at me as if to say, "Well get going!" :lolots:


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> OMG stop! :lolots:
> This is what my little stinker does when she wants a massage. She'll just drop to the floor in front of me. And if I don't start massaging her, she'll look up at me as if to say, "Well get going!" :lolots:




Lol. What a way for them to express themselves!


----------



## Kat.Lee

He's like an acrobat!


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515




Hello cutie pie!


----------



## i love louie

Photo shoot with my Zora










I just love her !! [emoji7]


----------



## maddie66

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515




So adorable!  That's what I feel like doing after a long day at work!


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]



she is adorable!


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> she is adorable!




Thanx ari


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> Hello cutie pie!







maddie66 said:


> So adorable!  That's what I feel like doing after a long day at work!




Thank you [emoji74]


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]




What a cutie!!


----------



## ari

Goood morning from Mary )))


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515



How did I miss this cutness!


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> What a cutie!!




Thank you Kat lee [emoji38] your lil baby is adorable too


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Goood morning from Mary )))




Awww good morning cute Mary. She's such a beauty (so is her sibling). I love Russian Blue too!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515



He's a contortionist!



i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the crossed rear paws, what a cutie!
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]







ari said:


> Goood morning from Mary )))




Beautiful girl!


----------



## i love louie

chowlover2 said:


> He's a contortionist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful girl!


 
thanx chowlover2 ! your the only one who noticed her crossed rear paws lol. I burst out laughing when she did that !


----------



## chowlover2

i love louie said:


> thanx chowlover2 ! your the only one who noticed her crossed rear paws lol. I burst out laughing when she did that !




It's like she's imitating one of those people on TV who cross their front legs when they stand and face camera to look thinner! LOL!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ari said:


> Goood morning from Mary )))



Look at those tootsies 



i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> I just love her !! [emoji7]



Too cute Zora


----------



## i love louie

chowlover2 said:


> It's like she's imitating one of those people on TV who cross their front legs when they stand and face camera to look thinner! LOL!


 haha well she is a girl so i'm sure she is worried about her figure lol


----------



## i love louie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Look at those tootsies
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute Zora




haha I know so cute


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515



What a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]




She's precious..


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> Goood morning from Mary )))



Love grey kitties!


----------



## remy12

Kat.Lee said:


> He's like an acrobat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143515



Adorable............


----------



## remy12

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]



So cute...................


----------



## ari

Sarah : I'm done with that squirrel, are you mad at me?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww good morning cute Mary. She's such a beauty (so is her sibling). I love Russian Blue too!


Thank you Kat! she is a British short hair 


i love louie said:


> thanx chowlover2 ! your the only one who noticed her crossed rear paws lol. I burst out laughing when she did that !



I did notice, but I couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## ari

vinbenphon1 said:


> Look at those tootsies
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute Zora


Thank You love the picture in your avatar!


Sweetpea83 said:


> Love grey kitties!


~
Sweetpea, Thank You!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Sarah : I'm done with that squirrel, are you mad at me?




Lol. Adorable.


----------



## i love louie

Sweetpea83 said:


> She's precious..


  thanx sweetpea


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! she is a British short hair
> 
> 
> I did notice, but I couldn't believe my eyes


 lol me too


----------



## i love louie

remy12 said:


> so cute...................


 :d


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]




Her rear legs!! Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cooper has to take up all 4 corners this time!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Cooper has to take up all 4 corners this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144546



ahaha! he is the boss!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> ahaha! he is the boss!




He is [emoji79][emoji81]! His occupation is to occupy the sink! [emoji16]


----------



## BPC

ari said:


> Sarah : I'm done with that squirrel, are you mad at me?



rofl.. great pic.


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> Her rear legs!! Lol




Haha she is one funny kitty [emoji3]


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> Cooper has to take up all 4 corners this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144546




That sink is the perfect size for him [emoji3]


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> Sarah : I'm done with that squirrel, are you mad at me?




This thread makes my day! Look at that face-and belly!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> Cooper has to take up all 4 corners this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144546




He is the cutest! What does he make of the sink when there is water in there?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> ahaha! he is the boss!



I agree! 



i love louie said:


> That sink is the perfect size for him [emoji3]



Very true. 


chowlover2 said:


> He is the cutest! What does he make of the sink when there is water in there?



LOL

That sink is never used ever since he started to occupy it and I noticed it's his favourite spot! They seem to manage not to open the tap by accident!


----------



## remy12

ari said:


> Sarah : I'm done with that squirrel, are you mad at me?



great picture................


----------



## ari

remy12 said:


> great picture................



*remy* thank you!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Just discovered this thread - now I have a new addiction.  Everyone's pets are so adorable and cute and make me smile.


----------



## vivelebag

Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.


----------



## maddie66

vivelebag said:


> Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146513




Hah!  I feel the same way most mornings!


----------



## Rumbabird

vivelebag said:


> Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146513


she looks like I feel most mornings &#128516;


----------



## ari

vivelebag said:


> Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146513



Ahaha!


----------



## Kat.Lee

vivelebag said:


> Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146513




Hahaha. Most of my mornings are like this too but not as cute!


----------



## chowlover2

vivelebag said:


> Great thread! Here's my Maggie this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146513




Too cute!


----------



## abitzberger

Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat


----------



## chowlover2

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368




She's precious!


----------



## remy12

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368



Aw! Adorable...............


----------



## vivelebag

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368




Awwww, she's adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368




Omg so adorable! She's having that "make you feel guilty" look! [emoji190]


----------



## amadea88

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368



She's a darling


----------



## ari

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368



Little coco is very cute!


----------



## abitzberger

Thank you everyone!! She definitely has mastered the puppy dog eyes to make me feel guilty lol!


----------



## Kat.Lee

I can't get my stress ball back!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I can't get my stress ball back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150437



he is so cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> he is so cute!




Thank you ari. [emoji75]


----------



## SakuraSakura

"Stop. Just stop."


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> I can't get my stress ball back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150437




I love your cats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

abitzberger said:


> Little coco trying to get my attention... Sometimes I think she's part meerkat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148368



Cutie!


----------



## Kat.Lee

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3150471
> 
> 
> "Stop. Just stop."




Lol. That look is so funny!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> I love your cats!




Thank you chowlover2.


----------



## remy12

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3150471
> 
> 
> "Stop. Just stop."



Such a cutie.


----------



## ari

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3150471
> 
> 
> "Stop. Just stop."



Ahaha !! what a look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

I was looking for him and all the many places he could be, Cody chose to be up "there"!


----------



## chowlover2

kat.lee said:


> i was looking for him and all the many places he could be, cody chose to be up "there"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153942




roflmao!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I was looking for him and all the many places he could be, Cody chose to be up "there"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153942



Lol! He is adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> roflmao!







ari said:


> Lol! He is adorable!




Thank you [emoji75]


----------



## ari

I think I have a hen ))) soon we'll have little chickens )))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I think I have a hen ))) soon we'll have little chickens )))



SOOO adorable!!! [emoji81][emoji79]


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> I think I have a hen ))) soon we'll have little chickens )))




So cute!


----------



## Pinkcooper

He stole the pig nose from my fiancée Halloween costume lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 3155742
> 
> 
> He stole the pig nose from my fiancée Halloween costume lol




Hahahaha!!


----------



## ari

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 3155742
> 
> 
> He stole the pig nose from my fiancée Halloween costume lol



hahahaha! so funny!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> SOOO adorable!!! [emoji81][emoji79]





chowlover2 said:


> So cute!



Thank you* Kat* and *chowlover* she has been sitting like this all day long)))


----------



## chowlover2

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 3155742
> 
> 
> He stole the pig nose from my fiancée Halloween costume lol



Too funny!



ari said:


> Thank you* Kat* and *chowlover* she has been sitting like this all day long)))




It never fails to amaze me where cats sleep. I couldn't find my last cat one day, looked all over and finally found her in a closet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

After his spa, Micky got a Halloween bow! [emoji317][emoji316]


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> After his spa, Micky got a Halloween bow! [emoji317][emoji316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164884




Ahh how cute !


----------



## forever.elise

All day every day


----------



## medeir86

because dirty placemats are better than beds


----------



## Kat.Lee

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3169517
> 
> All day every day




LOL. How cute! They always have the best way to show their personality!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Look at those rabbit like legs!


----------



## heather112

My cat Mousse crawled under the blanket on the couch cushions! I find it so funny that he loves being under blankets


----------



## chowlover2

So much cuteness in these pics!


----------



## pmburk

I turn my back while folding laundry and this happens.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 3155742
> 
> 
> He stole the pig nose from my fiancée Halloween costume lol


Bostons are so comical and silly!


----------



## coconutsboston

medeir86 said:


> View attachment 3169607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because dirty placemats are better than beds


What a pretty pup!


----------



## chowlover2

pmburk said:


> I turn my back while folding laundry and this happens.




I love how she matches the towel! Too cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pmburk said:


> I turn my back while folding laundry and this happens.



One of my cats loves doing this..I have to be quick when doing laundry..lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

heather112 said:


> My cat Mousse crawled under the blanket on the couch cushions! I find it so funny that he loves being under blankets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169641







pmburk said:


> I turn my back while folding laundry and this happens.




So cute!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Man in my life attempts to read quietly.
Dog seizes tummy scratch opportunity. Again.


----------



## BlueCherry

pmburk said:


> I turn my back while folding laundry and this happens.




Isn't that the prettiest little kitty [emoji192]


----------



## BlueCherry

A bad hair day....


----------



## coconutsboston

BigCherry said:


> A bad hair day....
> 
> View attachment 3173239


Aww pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

BigCherry said:


> A bad hair day....
> 
> View attachment 3173239




Precious pup!


----------



## ScottyGal

Bat pug!


----------



## BlueCherry

_Lee said:


> Bat pug!




Ha ha well cute...


----------



## Kat.Lee

_lee said:


> bat pug!




lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cody is wondering where that silly dog is going to?


----------



## BPC

great pics. i'm really lol'ing at some of them..


----------



## chowlover2

This thread always brings a smile!


----------



## Candice0985

i love louie said:


> Photo shoot with my Zora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love her !! [emoji7]


aw she's all grown up! what a cutie, I love her crossed back feets


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie digging for moles


----------



## authenticplease

I love this thread 

Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......


----------



## BlueCherry

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3184782
> 
> 
> Roxie digging for moles







authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816




They look like proper hunters [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3184782
> 
> 
> Roxie digging for moles





authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816



hahaha! how cute!


----------



## ari

BigCherry said:


> A bad hair day....
> 
> View attachment 3173239


ahahaha! Hilarious!!


_Lee said:


> Bat pug!


love it! 


Kat.Lee said:


> Cody is wondering where that silly dog is going to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180215



Cody is adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3184782
> 
> 
> Roxie digging for moles



So cute. That's what dachshunds are good at! 



authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816



Fully focused! Lol. 



_Lee said:


> Bat pug!



Adorable. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Cody is adorable!



Thanks ari.


----------



## i love louie

Candice0985 said:


> aw she's all grown up! what a cutie, I love her crossed back feets




Thanx Candice


----------



## remy12

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3184782
> 
> 
> Roxie digging for moles



Love doxie's.............


----------



## remy12

authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816



So cute. Does he always sit on the stool to watch chipmunks?


----------



## ElaFanabela

My very own Her Catness Majesty with Catitude ...


----------



## BlueCherry

Cute - she looks like Fendi's monster range with her tongue out [emoji13]


----------



## authenticplease

ElaFanabela said:


> My very own Her Catness Majesty with Catitude ...




What a beauty......with lots of catitude


----------



## authenticplease

BigCherry said:


> They look like proper hunters [emoji23]




If it moves, they are interested!



remy12 said:


> So cute. Does he always sit on the stool to watch chipmunks?




Thanks, remy!  She rarely sits on the stool as I try to hide it under the coffee table. But she likes to sit at that window to scare the poor chipmunks that run down the outdoor stairs. They don't see her immediately and the poor guys rounds the corner.......and suddenly she jumps off the stool into their view and the poor little guys stop mid step, shriek and run back the way they just came. Such a scare  ........ I only laugh because she is at least inside and they are safe from her.


----------



## coconutsboston

authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816


So funny!


----------



## baglover1973




----------



## LolaCalifornia

My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...


----------



## Kat.Lee

LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...




L O L [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...




Too cute!


----------



## amadea88

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3195890





LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...


----------



## BlueCherry

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3195890




Love it when they stare straight at the camera. So cute [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...




Ha this is funny. At least they didn't mess up your bed [emoji23]


----------



## baglover1973

BigCherry said:


> Love it when they stare straight at the camera. So cute [emoji3]



Thanks honey! all of these pics just make me smile!!


----------



## ElaFanabela

BigCherry said:


> Cute - she looks like Fendi's monster range with her tongue out [emoji13]


she is a monster


----------



## ElaFanabela

authenticplease said:


> What a beauty......with lots of catitude


she needs catitude to deal with the bf.he is not great fan of cats, but she is melting his heart


----------



## ElaFanabela

coconutsboston said:


> So funny!


love his colours :doggie:


----------



## Sweetpea83

LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...



Simply...adorable!!


----------



## coconutsboston

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3195890


This is hilarious!


----------



## baglover1973

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3184782
> 
> 
> Roxie digging for moles





authenticplease said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Sidney stalking the chipmunks that run by the window......
> 
> View attachment 3184816



so cute! both of them


----------



## baglover1973

_lee said:


> bat pug!



omg!!!


----------



## baglover1973

everyone's babies are so cute! LOVE this thread! thanks to all who posts!!


----------



## Lavidav

Puppy Love...


----------



## chowlover2

Lavidav said:


> Puppy Love...
> 
> View attachment 3199105




Awwww!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lavidav said:


> Puppy Love...
> 
> View attachment 3199105




Sweeeeet!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lucky is so cute. We tossed a blanket over his head and he decided to let it happen.


----------



## Kat.Lee

SakuraSakura said:


> Lucky is so cute. We tossed a blanket over his head and he decided to let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199576




What a sweetheart he is!!


----------



## remy12

SakuraSakura said:


> Lucky is so cute. We tossed a blanket over his head and he decided to let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199576



Aw. So cute.


----------



## ari

ElaFanabela said:


> My very own Her Catness Majesty with Catitude ...



Ooh, she is a princess!


----------



## ari

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3195890



Ahahaha !so cute and funny!


----------



## ari

Lavidav said:


> Puppy Love...
> 
> View attachment 3199105



lol!


----------



## ari

LolaCalifornia said:


> My golden retriever and cat 'mirroring' each other...



Hilarious!


----------



## ari

SakuraSakura said:


> Lucky is so cute. We tossed a blanket over his head and he decided to let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199576



Lovely!


----------



## baglover1973

She is full of gems [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3200012
> 
> She is full of gems [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



[emoji1]


----------



## baglover1973

SakuraSakura said:


> Lucky is so cute. We tossed a blanket over his head and he decided to let it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199576


----------



## baglover1973

Lavidav said:


> Puppy Love...
> 
> View attachment 3199105



that is so sweet!


----------



## ScottyGal

She wasn't pleased when I tried to wake her up!


----------



## ari

_Lee said:


> She wasn't pleased when I tried to wake her up!



What a cutie!


----------



## Piarpreet

My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.


----------



## ari

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.



Ahahaha!


----------



## baglover1973




----------



## baglover1973

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.




Soooo cute!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

_Lee said:


> She wasn't pleased when I tried to wake her up!



 AWEEEEEE


----------



## ScottyGal

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.



Haha so cute!


----------



## i love louie

Zora says ahhhhh!! [emoji16]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.




Lol..


----------



## Sweetpea83

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3207122


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> Zora says ahhhhh!! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207181


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


>




Lol I never get to see that clearly in her mouth so I never noticed the black spot. I assumed it would be all pink inside. Hubby asked me how many times I took her photo to get this picture. It was on the first try ha ha I was just messing around and just snapped [emoji38]


----------



## remy12

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.



A measuring cup! That is funny...............


----------



## remy12

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3207122



Aw..............


----------



## baglover1973

i love louie said:


> Zora says ahhhhh!! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207181



this is hilarious!


----------



## i love louie

baglover1973 said:


> this is hilarious!


  it's my new screensaver on my phone


----------



## Lavidav

i love louie said:


> Zora says ahhhhh!! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207181




Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...


----------



## chowlover2

Lavidav said:


> Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3210257




Pretty girl!


----------



## i love louie

Lavidav said:


> Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3210257


  omg she is adorable! she does look like my little zora


----------



## ari

Lavidav said:


> Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3210257



Tricolore! Adorable! She looks a bit annoyed it's very funny when they do that)))


----------



## Rami00

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3206897
> 
> 
> My dog's favorite toy are bows and measuring cups and tuppeware... Dont ask me why. She hold them for several minutes without chewing them or anything.


That is so hilarious. cuteness 


baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3207122


 omg! soooooooo cute.


----------



## Ser

Love these 2 pictures of my boy not wanting his daddy to go away on business &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chowlover2

Ser said:


> Love these 2 pictures of my boy not wanting his daddy to go away on business [emoji7][emoji7]




Could they look any sadder? How can he leave them?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lavidav said:


> Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3210257



What a beauty..



Ser said:


> Love these 2 pictures of my boy not wanting his daddy to go away on business &#128525;&#128525;



Look at those eyes..


----------



## amadea88

Ser said:


> Love these 2 pictures of my boy not wanting his daddy to go away on business &#128525;&#128525;



Awwww...that adorable face


----------



## Ser

Ha he knows how to pull at the heart strings!! &#128525; I love how he thought he'd protest by getting into the suitcase and lying down!! &#128525;


----------



## chowlover2

Ser said:


> Ha he knows how to pull at the heart strings!! [emoji7] I love how he thought he'd protest by getting into the suitcase and lying down!! [emoji7]




He is too cute!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ser said:


> Love these 2 pictures of my boy not wanting his daddy to go away on business &#128525;&#128525;


Talk about a guilt trip!!


----------



## Necromancer

I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:


----------



## chowlover2

Necromancer said:


> I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:




Big and beautiful!


----------



## coconutsboston

Lavidav said:


> Ahh.  Looks like a long haired version of my kitty.  Not the best pic, but here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3210257


Beautiful markings!


----------



## Kat.Lee

They know the courtesy of sharing! Good boys!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> They know the courtesy of sharing! Good boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212785




Adorable!


----------



## remy12

Kat.Lee said:


> They know the courtesy of sharing! Good boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212785



So cute............


----------



## amadea88

Necromancer said:


> I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:



So cute and cuddly!


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> They know the courtesy of sharing! Good boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212785



Awww...so sweet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> Adorable!







remy12 said:


> So cute............







amadea88 said:


> Awww...so sweet!




Thank you. [emoji4][emoji190][emoji74]


----------



## Kat.Lee

They couldn't get more cuddly than this. 
Cooper's (on the left) one leg wrapped around Cody's (on the right) neck.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kat.Lee said:


> They couldn't get more cuddly than this.
> Cooper's (on the left) one leg wrapped around Cody's (on the right) neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217626


Awww


----------



## maddie66

Kat.Lee said:


> They couldn't get more cuddly than this.
> Cooper's (on the left) one leg wrapped around Cody's (on the right) neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217626




What a pile of beautiful fluff!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

coconutsboston said:


> Awww







maddie66 said:


> What a pile of beautiful fluff!!!!




Thank you. [emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> They couldn't get more cuddly than this.
> Cooper's (on the left) one leg wrapped around Cody's (on the right) neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217626




That's a fantastic picture![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mimi is trying to get my attention.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> They know the courtesy of sharing! Good boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212785



Haha, so adorable!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> They couldn't get more cuddly than this.
> Cooper's (on the left) one leg wrapped around Cody's (on the right) neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217626



Love these two!!


----------



## ari

Necromancer said:


> I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:



Haha, so cute!


----------



## ari

Sarah: no, this is mine!


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> Sarah: no, this is mine!




I love your baby ari [emoji16] such a pretty kitty


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Haha, so adorable!







ari said:


> Love these two!!




Thank you ari. [emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## Sweetpea83

ari said:


> Sarah: no, this is mine!



So cute!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Necromancer said:


> I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:



Haven't seen you around in a while! 

Lol..funny photo!


----------



## coconutsboston

ari said:


> Sarah: no, this is mine!


So pretty!


----------



## Ser

Well you're not using the blanket are you?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I forgot the picture. Lol. Here's my cat trying to get my attention when I was working on my computer.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Necromancer said:


> I made this macro of my cat Yeager. He's a big fella, that's for sure:




OMG!!! So fluffy!!!! And so cute!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ser said:


> Well you're not using the blanket are you?!




Awwww! Look at those eyes!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Ser said:


> Well you're not using the blanket are you?!




Oh these two are so cute..


----------



## BlueCherry

dangerouscurves said:


> I forgot the picture. Lol. Here's my cat trying to get my attention when I was working on my computer.
> View attachment 3218115




Ha ha that's so funny. I have a pet like that too but not quite as brazen as yours....


----------



## ari

i love louie said:


> I love your baby ari [emoji16] such a pretty kitty



Thank you, she is so funny, real clown, but she loves to pose for a picture)))


----------



## ari

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha that's so funny. I have a pet like that too but not quite as brazen as yours....
> 
> View attachment 3218171



Ahahaha! Cute!


----------



## ari

Sweetpea83 said:


> So cute!



Thank you Sweetpea!


----------



## ari

coconutsboston said:


> So pretty!



Thank you coconutsboston!


----------



## ari

dangerouscurves said:


> I forgot the picture. Lol. Here's my cat trying to get my attention when I was working on my computer.
> View attachment 3218115



Oh, love it, this is so adorable. I had a cat in the same coloring))


----------



## Ser

dangerouscurves said:


> Awwww! Look at those eyes!!!



Thanks 







BigCherry said:


> Oh these two are so cute..



Thanks


----------



## BlueCherry

ari said:


> Thank you, she is so funny, real clown, but she loves to pose for a picture)))




I love her eyes [emoji102] [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> Thank you, she is so funny, real clown, but she loves to pose for a picture)))



Supermodel cat!


----------



## Necromancer

ari said:


> Sarah: no, this is mine!



Everything belongs to cats.


----------



## Necromancer

dangerouscurves said:


> I forgot the picture. Lol. Here's my cat trying to get my attention when I was working on my computer.
> View attachment 3218115



LOL. Cats are funny. The most awkward spots are the most comfy for cats.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha that's so funny. I have a pet like that too but not quite as brazen as yours....
> 
> View attachment 3218171




Hahaha!!! The eyes says, can you please pet me?



ari said:


> Thank you, she is so funny, real clown, but she loves to pose for a picture)))




Wow!!!! This is a beautiful cat!


----------



## Irishgal

She found a mouse that had run up the gazebo. Was in the mud trying to dig under.


----------



## Irishgal

Watching me work on a puzzle


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you, she is so funny, real clown, but she loves to pose for a picture)))




Such a adorable beauty!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dangerouscurves said:


> I forgot the picture. Lol. Here's my cat trying to get my attention when I was working on my computer.
> View attachment 3218115




Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ser said:


> Well you're not using the blanket are you?!




How sweet!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3220595
> 
> 
> She found a mouse that had run up the gazebo. Was in the mud trying to dig under.



oh my gosh!  that's one muddy little dog


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3220595
> 
> 
> She found a mouse that had run up the gazebo. Was in the mud trying to dig under.




So cute even covered in mud!


----------



## vivelebag

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3220595
> 
> 
> She found a mouse that had run up the gazebo. Was in the mud trying to dig under.




Omg, I love a dirty dog!!! The stinkier the better! She looks so happy.


----------



## Irishgal

Straight-Laced said:


> oh my gosh!  that's one muddy little dog




Yep she had mud in places I've never seen mud [emoji47]


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> So cute even covered in mud!




Aww thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Irishgal

vivelebag said:


> Omg, I love a dirty dog!!! The stinkier the better! She looks so happy.




Yep she had a blast[emoji38]


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> Yep she had mud in places I've never seen mud [emoji47]


This made me laugh so hard!  I hope she had fun getting all dirty!


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Yep she had mud in places I've never seen mud [emoji47]




You're killing me! Too funny!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3220595
> 
> 
> She found a mouse that had run up the gazebo. Was in the mud trying to dig under.







Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3220596
> 
> 
> Watching me work on a puzzle




So funny. She's such a perfect company!!


----------



## ari

BigCherry said:


> I love her eyes [emoji102] [emoji173]&#65039;





chowlover2 said:


> Supermodel cat!





Necromancer said:


> Everything belongs to cats.





dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha!!! The eyes says, can you please pet me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!!! This is a beautiful cat!



thank you BigCherry, chowlover, Necromancer and dangerouscurves!


----------



## Irishgal

They were not happy.


----------



## baglover1973

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3223197
> 
> 
> They were not happy.




Awe!!!!! So precious!


----------



## baglover1973

She got this yesterday for xmas and loves it


----------



## dangerouscurves

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3223451
> 
> She got this yesterday for xmas and loves it




Lucky girl!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3223197
> 
> 
> They were not happy.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3223197
> 
> 
> They were not happy.


Awww so cute though!


----------



## coconutsboston

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3223451
> 
> She got this yesterday for xmas and loves it


That face!!!


----------



## Sauté

DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog


----------



## baglover1973

Sauté;29610999 said:
			
		

> DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog



lol....what cuties!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sauté;29610999 said:
			
		

> DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog


Too funny!


----------



## chowlover2

Sauté;29610999 said:
			
		

> DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog




2 cuties!


----------



## amadea88

Sauté;29610999 said:
			
		

> DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog



Adorable!


----------



## i love louie

My lil Zora loves nikes as much as I do !! Ha ha she seriously steals all my Nike boxes!


----------



## chowlover2

i love louie said:


> My lil Zora loves nikes as much as I do !! Ha ha she seriously steals all my Nike boxes!
> 
> View attachment 3224557




Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

i love louie said:


> My lil Zora loves nikes as much as I do !! Ha ha she seriously steals all my Nike boxes!
> 
> View attachment 3224557




Adorable!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!


----------



## i love louie

chowlover2 said:


> Absolutely adorable!


 
thank you


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> Adorable!!


she is so funny


----------



## i love louie

Kat.Lee said:


> I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224747


  I would not be able to leave cooper either kat! such a cutie pie


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224747




I love him!


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224747



Cooper is adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> I love him!







amadea88 said:


> Cooper is adorable!




Thank you. [emoji74]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224747



OMG I love Cooper


----------



## ari

Sauté;29610999 said:
			
		

> DD with our lovable but slightly dumb dog


~what a cute face!


i love louie said:


> My lil Zora loves nikes as much as I do !! Ha ha she seriously steals all my Nike boxes!
> 
> View attachment 3224557


Zora is adorable!


----------



## dangerouscurves

i love louie said:


> My lil Zora loves nikes as much as I do !! Ha ha she seriously steals all my Nike boxes!
> 
> View attachment 3224557







Kat.Lee said:


> I guess Cooper doesn't want my DD to leave! DD said : only pack the essential and Cooper is one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224747




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] they're too cute!


----------



## i love louie

ari said:


> ~what a cute face!
> 
> Zora is adorable!


  thanks ari


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> OMG I love Cooper



Thank you ari. 



dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] they're too cute!



Thank you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh, let me make you my pillow!


----------



## BlueCherry

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, let me make you my pillow!
> View attachment 3225710




Aw your cat is totally gorgeous!! You just want to snuggle up with him/her.


----------



## Straight-Laced

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, let me make you my pillow!
> View attachment 3225710



Funny and adorable!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, let me make you my pillow!
> View attachment 3225710




Awww how sweet and adorable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

A little discussion together?!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992




Taking time to smell the roses!


----------



## amadea88

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, let me make you my pillow!
> View attachment 3225710



Too cute


----------



## amadea88

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992



Love your fur babies!


----------



## ari

dangerouscurves said:


> Oh, let me make you my pillow!
> View attachment 3225710



heart melting picture!!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992


----------



## DiJe40

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992




That is so sweet..[emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> Taking time to smell the roses!







amadea88 said:


> Love your fur babies!







ari said:


>







DiJe40 said:


> That is so sweet..[emoji76]




Thank you all. [emoji76]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992


 


Cute photo..pretty flowers.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute photo..pretty flowers.




Thank you.


----------



## coconutsboston

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992




So sweet!


----------



## chambersb

Kat.Lee said:


> A little discussion together?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225992




Is that a dachshund?  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

coconutsboston said:


> So sweet!



Thank you coconutsboston. 


chambersb said:


> Is that a dachshund?  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3250726




Yes that's a dachshund long hair. My cats are even taller than him   [emoji2] You have a cute one !


----------



## chowlover2

chambersb said:


> Is that a dachshund?  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3250726




He's adorable! He has what I call " grinch feet ". My Chows look the same, they hate me trimming their paws.


----------



## Ser

My two furbabies fresh from the groomers. Don't think those paws will stay white for long!!


----------



## chambersb

chowlover2 said:


> He's adorable! He has what I call " grinch feet ". My Chows look the same, they hate me trimming their paws.




Lol!  Yes Harry has a bad case of grinch feet.  When we first got him his fur was absolutely crazy.  I kept saying that's the hairiest dachshund I've ever seen and the name just stuck.  He's a character, still acts like a pup and he's almost 10.  We also have his dad, Lucky and he just turned 13.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ser said:


> My two furbabies fresh from the groomers. Don't think those paws will stay white for long!!




So adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chambersb said:


> Lol!  Yes Harry has a bad case of grinch feet.  When we first got him his fur was absolutely crazy.  I kept saying that's the hairiest dachshund I've ever seen and the name just stuck.  He's a character, still acts like a pup and he's almost 10.  We also have his dad, Lucky and he just turned 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251066




Love your pair!


----------



## Ser

Kat.Lee said:


> So adorable!



Thank you they're characters!


----------



## chowlover2

Ser said:


> My two furbabies fresh from the groomers. Don't think those paws will stay white for long!!





chambersb said:


> Lol!  Yes Harry has a bad case of grinch feet.  When we first got him his fur was absolutely crazy.  I kept saying that's the hairiest dachshund I've ever seen and the name just stuck.  He's a character, still acts like a pup and he's almost 10.  We also have his dad, Lucky and he just turned 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251066



They are all so cute!


----------



## DesigningStyle




----------



## Kat.Lee

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 3251564




Lol.


----------



## inherforties

This is a .gif so you have to click. It's the oldest boy Rudy and our little Scrappy (who is now 2). I was videoing while Rudy cleaned him and this happened.

http://i.imgur.com/c7N14xi.gif


----------



## chowlover2

inherforties said:


> This is a .gif so you have to click. It's the oldest boy Rudy and our little Scrappy (who is now 2). I was videoing while Rudy cleaned him and this happened.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/c7N14xi.gif



Poor baby, lucky cats are so resilient!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

He'll get on the chair while I am eating and stare at me like I owe him 50 bucks or something. [emoji24]


----------



## Rayofsunxo

While napping, he would occassionaly look at me to see If I left him or not. He knows i wait him to fall asleep and sneak out of the house.


----------



## inherforties

chowlover2 said:


> Poor baby, lucky cats are so resilient!



He would fall off that ottoman, claw his way back up, and do it again a few minutes later ten times a day! I think he thought it was a game.


----------



## Rami00

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 3251564


----------



## Rami00

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3251697
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get on the chair while I am eating and stare at me like I owe him 50 bucks or something. [emoji24]





Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3251700
> 
> 
> While napping, he would occassionaly look at me to see If I left him or not. He knows i wait him to fall asleep and sneak out of the house.



OMG! What a cutie pie.


----------



## Rami00

i love louie said:


> thank you



awwww how adorable :kiss:


----------



## Myrkur

This was today, he was sleeping lol


----------



## Myrkur

And this is stewie, I named him after stewie from family guy lol


----------



## inherforties

Myrkur said:


> And this is stewie, I named him after stewie from family guy lol
> 
> View attachment 3252195



Oh my! Stewie looks like my Rudy! He sits like that too and we always ask him 'Would you like your slippers and a glass of brandy, sir?'


----------



## maddie66

Myrkur said:


> This was today, he was sleeping lol
> 
> View attachment 3252194




I love it when their lips get caught on their teeth like that -- so cute!


----------



## inherforties

Myrkur said:


> And this is stewie, I named him after stewie from family guy lol
> 
> View attachment 3252195




My Rudy!


----------



## chowlover2

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3251697
> 
> 
> 
> He'll get on the chair while I am eating and stare at me like I owe him 50 bucks or something. [emoji24]




My dogs give me that look sometimes, I love the way you describe it-perfect!


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> This was today, he was sleeping lol
> 
> View attachment 3252194




Is that a Shiba Inu?


----------



## italianlolita

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.




Designing style, is your puppy an Italian greyhound?? My Bailey has the same ears


----------



## italianlolita

My Italian greyhound, Bailey!! The Irish cream in mommy's coffee!!


----------



## Shelby33

Lila


----------



## ari

inherforties said:


> This is a .gif so you have to click. It's the oldest boy Rudy and our little Scrappy (who is now 2). I was videoing while Rudy cleaned him and this happened.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/c7N14xi.gif



Ahaha' so adorable!


----------



## ari

Shelby33 said:


> Lila



O.M.G! Lila is so cute!


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> And this is stewie, I named him after stewie from family guy lol
> 
> View attachment 3252195



cats are very important persons !


----------



## ari

inherforties said:


> My Rudy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252410



Almost in disguise)))


----------



## Myrkur

inherforties said:


> My Rudy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252410



Hahah oh my, they look exactly alike!!


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> Is that a Shiba Inu?



Yes he is ! I actually have 3, call me crazy


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> cats are very important persons !



I couldn't agree more. I was very sad when I moved out of my parents house and had to leave my cats behind because they were so attached to the house, I insisted on getting a new cat even though my BF initially didn't want another pet along with our 3 dogs, now he can't live without a cat either


----------



## Myrkur

maddie66 said:


> I love it when their lips get caught on their teeth like that -- so cute!



Always have to be quick to snap up a pic before they notice to try to take a picture


----------



## forever.elise

Lulu has no idea how funny she is.


----------



## Shelby33

[QUpOTE=ari;29744642]O.M.G! Lila is so cute![/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Oops n/m


----------



## BPC

Bulldog... or ... Gremlin? lol..


----------



## tiyawna

My dog (Demi Choo) propped up on the sofa by the remote as if she's me



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Being greedy...


----------



## Piarpreet

BPC said:


> Bulldog... or ... Gremlin? lol..




Oh how I love bulldogs! What a cutie


----------



## Shelby33

He really loved this ladder


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Bulldog... or ... Gremlin? lol..


Aww what a little funny! How did he like the snow?


----------



## coconutsboston

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3252789
> 
> Lulu has no idea how funny she is.


I so love these kinds of pics! Love puppy toothy grins!


----------



## coconutsboston

Shelby33 said:


> He really loved this ladder


Oh my gosh, is she asleep?


----------



## coconutsboston

tiyawna said:


> View attachment 3252933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog (Demi Choo) propped up on the sofa by the remote as if she's me
> 
> View attachment 3252934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being greedy...


So cute! Love that name, too!


----------



## tiyawna

coconutsboston said:


> So cute! Love that name, too!




Thanks! Didn't understand how people loved their pets so much until I got one of my own lol.


----------



## LilMissCutie

BPC said:


> Bulldog... or ... Gremlin? lol..



Oh god... so adorable!


----------



## Shelby33

coconutsboston said:


> Oh my gosh, is she asleep?



Haha no,  he just loved to rub his face on the ladder,  no idea why!


----------



## Shelby33

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3252789
> 
> Lulu has no idea how funny she is.


Haha awesome!


----------



## Shelby33

I have no explanation


----------



## maddie66

Shelby33 said:


> I have no explanation




That might be the cutest thing ever!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Shelby33 said:


> I have no explanation



Too cute!


----------



## Freckles1

This is Sally. She may want a little attention....


This is Harry with his snow mustache


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> This is Sally. She may want a little attention....
> View attachment 3253490
> 
> This is Harry with his snow mustache
> View attachment 3253492



Adorable!


----------



## Freckles1

chowlover2 said:


> Adorable!




Thanks chowlover!! Don't know what I'd do without them!!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know why these cats love glass bowls.


----------



## Shelby33

maddie66 said:


> That might be the cutest thing ever!!!!


Haha I have a few pics of kittens in bowls for some reason.


----------



## Shelby33

Freckles1 said:


> This is Sally. She may want a little attention....
> View attachment 3253490
> 
> This is Harry with his snow mustache
> View attachment 3253492



What cuties!


----------



## Shelby33

One more


----------



## Shelby33

chowlover2 said:


> Too cute!



Thanks


----------



## tiyawna

Shelby33 said:


> One more




Lol so cute!


----------



## inherforties

I love all the fur faces! Too many to quote!


----------



## remy12

Shelby33 said:


> I have no explanation



Adorable..........


----------



## chowlover2

Shelby33 said:


> One more



Your pics brought such a smile to my face! Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Yes he is ! I actually have 3, call me crazy



I would not! I have 2 Chiws and am on the lookout for a third. I say I have 3 now because my boy is huge, 126 lbs. I tell him he's two Chows in one. 

I've actually thought about getting a Shiba. I understand they are very much like Chows. I thought size wise they might be better as I get older.

Do you have a pic of all 3?


----------



## Shelby33

chowlover2 said:


> Your pics brought such a smile to my face! Thank you!



Oh I'm glad


----------



## BPC

Piarpreet said:


> Oh how I love bulldogs! What a cutie



Thank you. He makes us laugh every single day..lol



coconutsboston said:


> Aww what a little funny! How did he like the snow?



He loves the snow. It's hard to get him to stop playing.


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> I would not! I have 2 Chiws and am on the lookout for a third. I say I have 3 now because my boy is huge, 126 lbs. I tell him he's two Chows in one.
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually thought about getting a Shiba. I understand they are very much like Chows. I thought size wise they might be better as I get older.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of all 3?




My friend has a chow x shiba mix who was a rescue, she is the sweetest. She behaves a lot like shiba, just more calm..  But I agree, my friend who has the shiba chow mix, also has 3 huskies, so she has 4 big dogs and even though they are very well behaved it's difficult to bring them somewhere. I even have that with my 3 dogs now and they are small compared to chows and huskies lol! 

I found a few more photos that makes me go LoL while I was looking for a photo of the trio . Also photo of the shiba/chow mix and my friends dogs, my dogs love to play with them 

Sorry for photo spam


----------



## Freckles1

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know why these cats love glass bowls.




That's awesome!! Cats rock!


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> My friend has a chow x shiba mix who was a rescue, she is the sweetest. She behaves a lot like shiba, just more calm..  But I agree, my friend who has the shiba chow mix, also has 3 huskies, so she has 4 big dogs and even though they are very well behaved it's difficult to bring them somewhere. I even have that with my 3 dogs now and they are small compared to chows and huskies lol!
> 
> I found a few more photos that makes me go LoL while I was looking for a photo of the trio . Also photo of the shiba/chow mix and my friends dogs, my dogs love to play with them
> 
> Sorry for photo spam
> 
> View attachment 3253932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253939
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253940




Myrkur these photos made me giggle!!!! What great dogs!!! And the smiles kill me!!!


----------



## pingko

This is my friend's dog. He so addicted to this toy even when he sleep. Too cute!


----------



## Shelby33

pingko said:


> This is my friend's dog. He so addicted to this toy even when he sleep. Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254011



Haha haha


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know why this makes me laugh


----------



## pingko

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know why this makes me laugh




I laugh when saw this picture too! The way he sleep is just so funny & adorable


----------



## inherforties

My Scrappy. He's too much. lol


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> My friend has a chow x shiba mix who was a rescue, she is the sweetest. She behaves a lot like shiba, just more calm..  But I agree, my friend who has the shiba chow mix, also has 3 huskies, so she has 4 big dogs and even though they are very well behaved it's difficult to bring them somewhere. I even have that with my 3 dogs now and they are small compared to chows and huskies lol!
> 
> I found a few more photos that makes me go LoL while I was looking for a photo of the trio . Also photo of the shiba/chow mix and my friends dogs, my dogs love to play with them
> 
> Sorry for photo spam
> 
> View attachment 3253932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253939
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253940



They are adorable! I used to work for Fedex and became smitten with the tricolor Shibas. They was one on my route and and he became my buddy. Yoshi would hop in my truck and we couldn't get him out. He would sit down and he was ready to help deliver pkgs-LOL!

Are the Huskies " talkers "? I have a friend with one and she is very vocal. It cracks me up as my Chows are very quiet.


----------



## wanikiki22

this pics just made my day! lol


----------



## Freckles1

Sally just chillin'


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3254499
> 
> Sally just chillin'



What a cutie!


----------



## Myrkur

inherforties said:


> My Scrappy. He's too much. lol
> 
> View attachment 3254416



I swear, Scrappy and Stewie are TWINS. Stewie has the same white spot down there ....


----------



## Myrkur

chowlover2 said:


> They are adorable! I used to work for Fedex and became smitten with the tricolor Shibas. They was one on my route and and he became my buddy. Yoshi would hop in my truck and we couldn't get him out. He would sit down and he was ready to help deliver pkgs-LOL!
> 
> Are the Huskies " talkers "? I have a friend with one and she is very vocal. It cracks me up as my Chows are very quiet.



Hahaha that's just too funny, it's something my dogs would do too. Once I took one of them with us on a trip, we went to a garage first because my dad wanted to buy a new car, so I let Kenta off leash running through the car garage. When we wanted to leave, we couldn't find him, after 10 minutes we found him sitting in one of the cars (and old Fiat 500) and he didn't want to come out of it, my dad almost bought the car for him LOL

And yes the huskies are talkers, but when we walk our dogs together, they start howling like a wolf, and one of my shiba's joins them and then they all look at each other like yeh, you get us ... you're one of us now .. SOO funny. Shiba's are more barkers, they bark when they sense 'danger' in their eyes. So one of my other shibas is really one of those barkers and when he and the shiba/chow mix (who isnormally very quiet) get together, they bark at whatever they think is danger in the eyes and then they share the same look at each other like the huskies do with my other shiba , like YEH I KNOW RIGHT?? DID YOU SEE THAT TOO?!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Here is a video of my shiba joining the huskies.. not sure if the link works? 

https://www.facebook.com/1460689824222454/videos/1550110631947039


----------



## pingko

Myrkur said:


> Here is a video of my shiba joining the huskies.. not sure if the link works?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1460689824222454/videos/1550110631947039




Very cute


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> Here is a video of my shiba joining the huskies.. not sure if the link works?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1460689824222454/videos/1550110631947039




Myrkur that is some serious singing!!!! Darling howls!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Myrkur said:


> Here is a video of my shiba joining the huskies.. not sure if the link works?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1460689824222454/videos/1550110631947039




My Chows came running when they heard the video, too cute. They sniff the IPad, but don't get where the sound is coming from-LOL!


----------



## BPC

Myrkur said:


> Here is a video of my shiba joining the huskies.. not sure if the link works?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1460689824222454/videos/1550110631947039



lol.. they're singing "the songs of their people" haha.. Very cute.


----------



## berta

While I was away my husband was in charge?  However as you can see it was more like Judah.  Poor Sheppie is trying to get in the picture while keeping an eye on his toys and Josh is guarding his toys on his chair.  Judah has taken a time out for a "Hi Mom, wish you were here" photo.


----------



## baglover1973

Myrkur said:


> My friend has a chow x shiba mix who was a rescue, she is the sweetest. She behaves a lot like shiba, just more calm..  But I agree, my friend who has the shiba chow mix, also has 3 huskies, so she has 4 big dogs and even though they are very well behaved it's difficult to bring them somewhere. I even have that with my 3 dogs now and they are small compared to chows and huskies lol!
> 
> I found a few more photos that makes me go LoL while I was looking for a photo of the trio . Also photo of the shiba/chow mix and my friends dogs, my dogs love to play with them
> 
> Sorry for photo spam
> 
> View attachment 3253932
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253939
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253940



OMG so cute! They look like they are smiling


----------



## chambersb

berta said:


> While I was away my husband was in charge?  However as you can see it was more like Judah.  Poor Sheppie is trying to get in the picture while keeping an eye on his toys and Josh is guarding his toys on his chair.  Judah has taken a time out for a "Hi Mom, wish you were here" photo.




Lol, what a happy face!


----------



## chowlover2

berta said:


> While I was away my husband was in charge?  However as you can see it was more like Judah.  Poor Sheppie is trying to get in the picture while keeping an eye on his toys and Josh is guarding his toys on his chair.  Judah has taken a time out for a "Hi Mom, wish you were here" photo.



Awwww, what a cutie!


----------



## Kat.Lee

She's after the "mouse"!!


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> She's after the "mouse"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260601



She looks so much like my first cat!


----------



## Mochi_snochi

So my closet is stuffed right now and some of my handbags are on the floor ( I know....so bad!). I just witnessed my cat step on a Burberry and Louis Vuitton bag to get to her nook in the back.  I didn't know she was using my closet as a playground....I'm going to have to keep the closet closed from now on!


----------



## berta

Kat.Lee said:


> She's after the "mouse"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260601



She is so beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> She looks so much like my first cat!



[emoji74]



berta said:


> She is so beautiful!




Thank you.


----------



## ari

Mochi_snochi said:


> So my closet is stuffed right now and some of my handbags are on the floor ( I know....so bad!). I just witnessed my cat step on a Burberry and Louis Vuitton bag to get to her nook in the back.  I didn't know she was using my closet as a playground....I'm going to have to keep the closet closed from now on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260716



hahaha! i know that look too well


----------



## ari

berta said:


> While I was away my husband was in charge?  However as you can see it was more like Judah.  Poor Sheppie is trying to get in the picture while keeping an eye on his toys and Josh is guarding his toys on his chair.  Judah has taken a time out for a "Hi Mom, wish you were here" photo.


so cute!


Kat.Lee said:


> She's after the "mouse"!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260601


adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cody is ready to go out with us! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And Cooper is trying out the ironman 3D glasses.


----------



## FSUlovesLV

Kat.Lee said:


> Cody is ready to go out with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261086
> 
> And Cooper is trying out the ironman 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261088




They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> adorable!



Thank you ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

FSUlovesLV said:


> They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
> Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261113
> 
> View attachment 3261101
> View attachment 3261116




Thank you FSUlovesLV. 
Yes they are Ragdolls and they are brothers from the same litter. Awww yours are adorable too and they look so much like mine! And I see that Roxi also got a mole on the nose, just like Cody and Cooper. They are so mild and gentle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chowlover2

Kat.Lee said:


> Cody is ready to go out with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261086
> 
> And Cooper is trying out the ironman 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261088





FSUlovesLV said:


> They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
> Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261113
> 
> View attachment 3261101
> View attachment 3261116



Love your rag dolls!


----------



## berta

[MENTION][/MENTION]





FSUlovesLV said:


> They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
> Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261113
> 
> View attachment 3261101
> View attachment 3261116


What adorable pictures. Your babies must be so much fun to have around.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chowlover2 said:


> Love your rag dolls!




Thank you.


----------



## Metope

Couldn't choose one so here are three pics of my kitty, Mack! Sometimes he thinks he's human and other times a monkey.


----------



## chowlover2

Metope said:


> Couldn't choose one so here are three pics of my kitty, Mack! Sometimes he thinks he's human and other times a monkey.




He's adorable!


----------



## pingko

Kat.Lee said:


> Cody is ready to go out with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261086
> 
> And Cooper is trying out the ironman 3D glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261088




They are too cute! [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Metope said:


> Couldn't choose one so here are three pics of my kitty, Mack! Sometimes he thinks he's human and other times a monkey.



He is totally adorable! I used to have a male cat exactly like him. He was very smart. We miss him a lot. Thank you for posting and please post more...


----------



## Metope

chowlover2 said:


> He's adorable!





ari said:


> He is totally adorable! I used to have a male cat exactly like him. He was very smart. We miss him a lot. Thank you for posting and please post more...



Thank you for your kind words, and you're absolutely right, he's adorable and he knows it! He really is special, very smart, social and loving, even my friends who don't like cats love him.

I miss him a lot, he lives with my mother because I couldn't bring him with me when moving countries, but whenever I skype with her he's there too, so I do get to see him. Will take photos whenever I'm back home though!


----------



## rockstarmish




----------



## rachael_




----------



## LolaCalifornia




----------



## LolaCalifornia

This one is better than the one I chose above! My lazy boy.


----------



## coconutsboston

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3281612
> 
> 
> This one is better than the one I chose above! My lazy boy.


This is hilarious. He looks so comfy!


----------



## inspiredgem

Lucy is really not happy that the cat is in her bed.


----------



## rendodan110

Chilling!


----------



## coconutsboston

inspiredgem said:


> Lucy is really not happy that the cat is in her bed.


Poor fella, she just wants to nap in the window alone!


----------



## mp4

FSUlovesLV said:


> They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
> Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261113
> 
> View attachment 3261101
> View attachment 3261116



My sister's ragdoll goes in her neverfull too!


----------



## BPC

Just caught up. These furbabies are just adorable, but.. omg.. some of these photos.. :lolots:


----------



## Merkitten

Moose is silly.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Quincy is chillin'... Looks like a kangaroo from this angle!


----------



## Candice0985

Merkitten said:


> View attachment 3282776
> 
> Moose is silly.


Moose looks like he's singing a really intense solo 



LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3289875
> 
> 
> Quincy is chillin'... Looks like a kangaroo from this angle!


 aww so cute! I love his bunny paws!


----------



## Metope

A little backstory for these pics: We moved in to a new place last fall, and finally have an outdoor area for the cat! She used to be an outside cat, but over the past few years she's lived in an apartment with no outdoor access, which has made her kinda lazy and chubby. She's also 14 years old and seems to have forgotten how much fun she used to have outside. Now that we've lived here for a few months, she's comfortable with the apartment and it's getting warm outside, it's time to make her used to being outside again. She's so scared though! I know I shouldn't laugh at her being scared but she's just so comical. Anyway, first picture: 






And second picture: Back inside and looking like she's seen all the horrors of the world!


----------



## Marjan79

Crazy dog [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rayofsunxo




----------



## Shelby33

rendodan110 said:


> Chilling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282476



That's so  cute!!


----------



## chowlover2

Marjan79 said:


> Crazy dog [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305279




Such a happy pic!


----------



## BPC

Wellie with Blues bone. Blue was not a happy boy..lol..


----------



## Marjan79

Dirty dog


----------



## MaryLVLover

Marjan79 said:


> Dirty dog
> 
> View attachment 3307899



Cute dog


----------



## MaryLVLover

FSUlovesLV said:


> They're adorable! Are Cooper and Cody Ragdolls?
> Here's our Ragdoll, Roxi, enjoying my bag and doing her best to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261113
> 
> View attachment 3261101
> View attachment 3261116




Hahahahah cute cat.  Funny.


----------



## MaryLVLover

Shelby33 said:


> I have no explanation



Ohhhh so cute babies


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Wellie with Blues bone. Blue was not a happy boy..lol..


So adorable! I love their little personalities.


----------



## coconutsboston

Marjan79 said:


> Dirty dog
> 
> View attachment 3307899


I bet he had fun though!


----------



## BPC




----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


>


The puppy!!! Fo sho!  LOL


----------



## KCeboKing

Fun with snapchat filters.


----------



## ScottyGal

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319514
> 
> 
> Fun with snapchat filters.



Haha &#128514;


----------



## KCeboKing

_Lee said:


> Haha [emoji23]




I die every time I look at it. [emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319514
> 
> 
> Fun with snapchat filters.


Too funny! My filters won't pick up my pup haha


----------



## simplyhappy

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319514
> 
> 
> Fun with snapchat filters.




HILARIOUS!! [emoji81][emoji81][emoji190]


----------



## ScottyGal

I came home from the gym to find that my little girl had taken a liking to eating the post &#128514;


----------



## LolaCalifornia

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319514
> 
> 
> Fun with snapchat filters.




So cute!!


----------



## ari

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3319514
> 
> 
> Fun with snapchat filters.





BPC said:


>





_Lee said:


> I came home from the gym to find that my little girl had taken a liking to eating the post &#128514;


----------



## chowlover2

_Lee said:


> I came home from the gym to find that my little girl had taken a liking to eating the post [emoji23]




That's not good!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

always when I am eating. He will be on the opposite side of the table, chin rested on it and stare until I finish.


----------



## ari

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3322631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always when I am eating. He will be on the opposite side of the table, chin rested on it and stare until I finish.



how cute can you be!


----------



## Rayofsunxo

ari said:


> how cute can you be!




[emoji12][emoji9]


----------



## ari

Rayofsunxo said:


> [emoji12][emoji9]



oh, I want this dog so much! but my DH doesn't want a little dog, after having 3 German shepherds in the past.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

ari said:


> oh, I want this dog so much! but my DH doesn't want a little dog, after having 3 German shepherds in the past.




Poms are very smart, adorable, mischievous stubborn, sweet dogs.. Lol. At least my chicco is. [emoji5]&#65039; try to convince your hubby more. There is never a dull moment with them.


----------



## Omturner

These are so cute!


----------



## Omturner

My babies


----------



## remy12

Omturner said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 3326805



Aw. So cute.


----------



## LolaCalifornia




----------



## Candice0985

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3326973



love the bunny paws, so cute!


----------



## ari

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3326973



So cute!


----------



## amadea88

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3326973



Awww...


----------



## coconutsboston

Omturner said:


> My babies
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326805




Very pretty dogs!


----------



## coconutsboston

Rayofsunxo said:


> View attachment 3322631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always when I am eating. He will be on the opposite side of the table, chin rested on it and stare until I finish.




Goodness he is cute!


----------



## ari

Look who is in the cake bag)))


----------



## ari

Haha)))


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> Look who is in the cake bag)))




Those eyes!


----------



## CraigeLinder

shaurin said:


> I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!
> 
> This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427320



Ahaha, he is very cute and funny!


----------



## Candice0985

I woke up laughing at this little girl. Lady has some seriously funny expressions and poses, she was patiently waiting for breakist [emoji38]


----------



## chowlover2

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up laughing at this little girl. Lady has some seriously funny expressions and poses, she was patiently waiting for breakist [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351160



What a cutie!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up laughing at this little girl. Lady has some seriously funny expressions and poses, she was patiently waiting for breakist [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351160


I can see why she's called Lady - she certainly looks like she's expecting to be served!


----------



## pmburk

This is our kitten Naomi. My purse was sitting open on the kitchen counter & my husband thought it would be funny to set her in it, since she's so small.


----------



## KCeboKing

pmburk said:


> This is our kitten Naomi. My purse was sitting open on the kitchen counter & my husband thought it would be funny to set her in it, since she's so small.




Omg!!! I love it!!!


----------



## rulesofbio

KittyBag said:


> These are great photos!  I am laughing so hard here!  I had to add a couple.
> View attachment 427798
> View attachment 427799
> View attachment 427800
> View attachment 427801
> 
> 
> [off topic - how do I post big pictures instead of thumbnails?]



hahaha awwwww so cute! goldens are the best dogs &#9829; :3 I've one named Kaegan, I'll show you a pic


----------



## TNgypsy

Morning nap[emoji4]


----------



## coconutsboston

TNgypsy said:


> View attachment 3352202
> 
> 
> 
> Morning nap[emoji4]




So funny! Cute little fella, too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BellaCC

I was trying to get a nice picture for the Christmas card, but got this instead.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Candice0985 said:


> I woke up laughing at this little girl. Lady has some seriously funny expressions and poses, she was patiently waiting for breakist [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351160




She's so cute! Lovely pose.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

TNgypsy said:


> View attachment 3352202
> 
> 
> 
> Morning nap[emoji4]




Aww, so cozy looking!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3352351
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a nice picture for the Christmas card, but got this instead.




I love it! Mine would never stay still like that!


----------



## True*Fidelity

I can always read Janey's mind


----------



## BPC

After a rather large meal...lol..


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BPC said:


> After a rather large meal...lol..




Soooo VERY CUTE!!


----------



## bookgirl1972

Her reaction to a movie scene. [emoji81]


----------



## BPC

LolaCalifornia said:


> Soooo VERY CUTE!!




Thanks. That's Blue - he was such a funny puppy..lol..


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> After a rather large meal...lol..


Aww, squishie!


----------



## coconutsboston

bookgirl1972 said:


> View attachment 3353193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her reaction to a movie scene. [emoji81]


This made me LOL


----------



## BPC

coconutsboston said:


> Aww, squishie!



He really is. Love squeezing him.


----------



## Myrkur

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3352351
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a nice picture for the Christmas card, but got this instead.




Wait Christmas in May..?? Where do you live? The northpole? [emoji28]


----------



## Myrkur

BPC said:


> After a rather large meal...lol..




Seriously where do you guys live 'let it snow pillow' [emoji23] I'm waiting for my Summer to begin [emoji41] 

Love this photo btw, too funny expression!


----------



## BPC

Myrkur said:


> Seriously where do you guys live 'let it snow pillow' [emoji23] I'm waiting for my Summer to begin [emoji41]
> 
> Love this photo btw, too funny expression!



I'm in NYC. That pic was taken when he was a puppy. It was winter &#128513;


----------



## BellaCC

Myrkur said:


> Wait Christmas in May..?? Where do you live? The northpole? [emoji28]




Lol nope. This picture is from December.


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## forever.elise

Lulu says "I LOVE STARBUCKS!"


----------



## Metope

Today I couldn't find Norma, usually when I can't see her she's under the bed, but not today. Our apartment isn't huge and there are a limited amount of places for a cat to hide, I just had no clue where she was! Eventually I found her, I'd left the closet door slightly open so she was just hanging out on top of my husband's shoes. No wonder she was hard to find! Cats are so weird.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Metope said:


> Today I couldn't find Norma, usually when I can't see her she's under the bed, but not today. Our apartment isn't huge and there are a limited amount of places for a cat to hide, I just had no clue where she was! Eventually I found her, I'd left the closet door slightly open so she was just hanging out on top of my husband's shoes. No wonder she was hard to find! Cats are so weird.




LOL. How cute! One of my cats loves to hang out in my closet (on top of shoe boxes, covered by hanging clothes). They do hide in weird places. My other cat usually gets under my comforter. It's hard to notice the small lump of his body  there at times, so he's almost been crushed (luckily only by shopping bags, not a person!)


----------



## pingko

My friend's dog asking for attention.


----------



## vivelebag

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3352351
> 
> 
> I was trying to get a nice picture for the Christmas card, but got this instead.




That is too cute!!! What breed are they?


----------



## minimimii

Don't know how he squeezed himself in there



He can't sleep without his friend




My doggie eyeing my banana


----------



## BellaCC

vivelebag said:


> That is too cute!!! What breed are they?




Thank you! They are both Thai Ridegbacks.


----------



## chowlover2

BellaCC said:


> Thank you! They are both Thai Ridegbacks.




Mine dogs hate headgear too. Here's my girl giving me the stinkeye when I tried dressing her for Christmas.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Luckily her brother is more agreeable!


----------



## vivelebag

BellaCC said:


> Thank you! They are both Thai Ridegbacks.


 
Fascinating! I've never heard of that breed.


----------



## honeybunny07

dont you wish your bump is as cute and cudly like mine??


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> dont you wish your bump is as cute and cudly like mine??


How adorable! He looks so soft and cuddly!


----------



## honeybunny07

coconutsboston said:


> How adorable! He looks so soft and cuddly!


Yeah, when he was a puppy..
They grow up so fast... [emoji28]


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> Yeah, when he was a puppy..
> They grow up so fast... [emoji28]


Aww! He still looks like a snuggly bear! 

You're right on how quickly they grow up. I always said I'd never raise another puppy but now that mine is 6...


----------



## Kendie26

My girl was trying to look fierce here[emoji78][emoji79]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Kendie26 said:


> My girl was trying to look fierce here[emoji78][emoji79]
> View attachment 3403293



Cute kitty!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Lounging around... His favorite thing to do (besides eating & napping, of course!)


----------



## Kendie26

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3405804
> 
> Lounging around... His favorite thing to do (besides eating & napping, of course!)


Wow, your kitty is so stunningly handsome! Look at that gorgeous coat on him & those eyes!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, your kitty is so stunningly handsome! Look at that gorgeous coat on him & those eyes!


Thank you! Haha--I think that's funny because in most pictures friends & family comment that he looks super SCARY. If he looks straight into the camera or is yawning (or has teeth showing), he looks fierce because he's so big and has huge yellow eyes. This is one of the few pictures he looks relaxed and not so scary. Your kitty looks like a super-sweet lap cat (but got caught on camera yawning). Is she a lap cat?


----------



## rendodan110

my Mainecoon cat Harley relaxing


----------



## rendodan110

Jack my one eyed boy "sitting pretty". Those are his back legs [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you! Haha--I think that's funny because in most pictures friends & family comment that he looks super SCARY. If he looks straight into the camera or is yawning (or has teeth showing), he looks fierce because he's so big and has huge yellow eyes. This is one of the few pictures he looks relaxed and not so scary. Your kitty looks like a super-sweet lap cat (but got caught on camera yawning). Is she a lap cat?


Really?!!! He doesn't look scary at all...he looks like a total lovebug & such a good looking cat! My girl is a lap cat with me, but not with my husband (& he's very jealous of that fact! haha) She's a total mama's girl to the  nth degree!


----------



## Kendie26

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3406378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack my one eyed boy "sitting pretty". Those are his back legs [emoji23]


both of your kitties are gorgeous! I always wanted a Mainecoon...oh that glorious coat of hair! And Jack is adorbs!


----------



## HeatherL

I just love this pic!!!  Bandit is styling!


----------



## rendodan110

Kendie26 said:


> both of your kitties are gorgeous! I always wanted a Mainecoon...oh that glorious coat of hair! And Jack is adorbs!



Thank you! Mainecoons are so full of personality and so beautiful. Jack is a Mainecoon mix so between the two I have almost 40lbs of furry happiness [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3406619
> 
> 
> I just love this pic!!!  Bandit is styling!


OMG I it too! How AWESOME! I hope you have this pic framed & proudly displayed in your home! He/she is way too cute for words!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I it too! How AWESOME! I hope you have this pic framed & proudly displayed in your home! He/she is way too cute for words!!!!



Thank you [emoji2] & yes he is most definitely displayed on my desk at work & my screensaver as well!
This pic always makes me smile![emoji7]


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3406377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mainecoon cat Harley relaxing



So beautiful! OMG my cat is also named Harley (big fluffy gray cat pictured above). Great name! Is Harley a loud purrer?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Another photo of 'my' Harley doing his daily stretch. Haha.
View attachment 3408055


----------



## Purselover86

Please note I did not put him there, he did it himself[emoji76]


----------



## Purselover86

I'm going to love this thread[emoji76]


----------



## Purselover86

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3406619
> 
> 
> I just love this pic!!!  Bandit is styling!



Too cool and cute[emoji177]


----------



## HeatherL

Purselover86 said:


> Too cool and cute[emoji177]



Thank you!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Here are some oldies but goodies!!!

Bandit & Clyde!

Second pic is Bandit & Cloe!

If only my two cats got along this good!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

When one photobombed the other...


----------



## Purselover86

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3408751
> 
> View attachment 3408753
> 
> 
> Here are some oldies but goodies!!!
> 
> Bandit & Clyde!
> 
> Second pic is Bandit & Cloe!
> 
> If only my two cats got along this good!



Your dog hugging the cat too cute I can't[emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

Purselover86 said:


> Your dog hugging the cat too cute I can't[emoji7]



Thank you!!!  I know I'm biased, but I also think this is just too cute!!!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3408751
> 
> View attachment 3408753
> 
> 
> Here are some oldies but goodies!!!
> 
> Bandit & Clyde!
> 
> Second pic is Bandit & Cloe!
> 
> If only my two cats got along this good!


awww this is so cute!!!! ur fur babies are adorable


----------



## rendodan110

LolaCalifornia said:


> So beautiful! OMG my cat is also named Harley (big fluffy gray cat pictured above). Great name! Is Harley a loud purrer?



He purrs very loud and meows as though he's having a conversation [emoji3]


----------



## honeybunny07

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3408751
> 
> View attachment 3408753
> 
> 
> Here are some oldies but goodies!!!
> 
> Bandit & Clyde!
> 
> Second pic is Bandit & Cloe!
> 
> If only my two cats got along this good!


OMG, they're cuddling with each other.. soooo ccuutteeee [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## BPC

Gimme a kiss, gorgeous


----------



## HeatherL

BPC said:


> Gimme a kiss, gorgeous
> View attachment 3410304



Tooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Purselover86

BPC said:


> Gimme a kiss, gorgeous
> View attachment 3410304



How cute are they[emoji7]


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Gimme a kiss, gorgeous
> View attachment 3410304


Awwww!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Here's my other cat, Quincy, making Max nervous by drinking out of his water bowl WHILE Max is eating!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rendodan110 said:


> He purrs very loud and meows as though he's having a conversation [emoji3]


I love chatty cats! My Harley meows super-loud, especially at night. He wails sometimes and makes us all laugh because it sounds so un-catlike. My other cat, Quincy (above), has a teeny tiny meow. They are opposites in every way!


----------



## coconutsboston

LolaCalifornia said:


> Here's my other cat, Quincy, making Max nervous by drinking out of his water bowl WHILE Max is eating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423104


Awww


----------



## frick&frack

LolaCalifornia said:


> Here's my other cat, Quincy, making Max nervous by drinking out of his water bowl WHILE Max is eating!



Your Golden is beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

LolaCalifornia said:


> Here's my other cat, Quincy, making Max nervous by drinking out of his water bowl WHILE Max is eating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423104



They're sharing!!!!  Too cute!


----------



## honeybunny07

coconutsboston said:


> Aww! He still looks like a snuggly bear!
> 
> You're right on how quickly they grow up. I always said I'd never raise another puppy but now that mine is 6...


You know, if it's up to me, i would bring home every stray dog i meet.. and they're plenty where i live.. especially abandoned female pups.. that's how i got my Happy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But now that we have 4 (used to be 5, our old lady died last December), it's questionable...


----------



## honeybunny07

LolaCalifornia said:


> Here's my other cat, Quincy, making Max nervous by drinking out of his water bowl WHILE Max is eating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423104


Looks like someone is not into sharing =))


----------



## honeybunny07

*singing*
I believe in miracle
Since you came along
You sexy bump [emoji7] 
(Sexy bump) [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

honeybunny07 said:


> *singing*
> I believe in miracle
> Since you came along
> You sexy bump [emoji7]
> (Sexy bump) [emoji3]
> View attachment 3424267



What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## cowlova311

My kitty Todd


----------



## rendodan110

LolaCalifornia said:


> I love chatty cats! My Harley meows super-loud, especially at night. He wails sometimes and makes us all laugh because it sounds so un-catlike. My other cat, Quincy (above), has a teeny tiny meow. They are opposites in every way!



Me too! Harley is like talking to a toddler lol! He calls for me if I'm out of his sight. My one eyed cat Jack has a tiny squeak, but he is a slapper. [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

honeybunny07 said:


> You know, if it's up to me, i would bring home every stray dog i meet.. and they're plenty where i live.. especially abandoned female pups.. that's how i got my Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424162
> 
> 
> But now that we have 4 (used to be 5, our old lady died last December), it's questionable...


She's adorable! I just added a third, and dog wise, 3 is enough for me, how do you do it?


----------



## honeybunny07

chowlover2 said:


> She's adorable! I just added a third, and dog wise, 3 is enough for me, how do you do it?


Thanks  
I often say to her "you're my little german shepherd" because she looks like one 

We have a big yard and i only trained them 2 things: to come when i call them, and to sit before any meal/treat (I'm a stay-at-home wife) and potty trained them when they were babies. But other than that , they're busy with themselves.. or ask for a belly rub whenever I'm near them [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

honeybunny07 said:


> Thanks
> I often say to her "you're my little german shepherd" because she looks like one
> 
> We have a big yard and i only trained them 2 things: to come when i call them, and to sit before any meal/treat (I'm a stay-at-home wife) and potty trained them when they were babies. But other than that , they're busy with themselves.. or ask for a belly rub whenever I'm near them [emoji4]
> View attachment 3425107



Mine are my posse. They follow me from room to room and each one lays at a door. They take their jobs as watchdogs very seriously. I don't have to amuse them, they only snowy me when they ant something. My 3 are big though, 126 and 85 lb males and a 60 lb female. Plus they have double coats. They only shed once a year ( which is now ) I seriously get bags of fur out if them daily. I love them to pieces, but 3 is it.


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> You know, if it's up to me, i would bring home every stray dog i meet.. and they're plenty where i live.. especially abandoned female pups.. that's how i got my Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3424162
> 
> 
> But now that we have 4 (used to be 5, our old lady died last December), it's questionable...


I would too - my HOA is the ONLY thing keeping me from doing so!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

frick&frack said:


> Your Golden is beautiful! [emoji7]


Thank you!



HeatherL said:


> They're sharing!!!!  Too cute!


Max is a sweetie and the cats run the show!



honeybunny07 said:


> Looks like someone is not into sharing =))


Max shares. The cats-- not so much. 



rendodan110 said:


> Me too! Harley is like talking to a toddler lol! He calls for me if I'm out of his sight. My one eyed cat Jack has a tiny squeak, but he is a slapper. [emoji23]


Aww, cute! Do you mean he paws at things (and/or people)?



coconutsboston said:


> Awww


----------



## rendodan110

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Max is a sweetie and the cats run the show!
> 
> 
> Max shares. The cats-- not so much.
> 
> 
> Aww, cute! Do you mean he paws at things (and/or people)?



Yes, he reaches up to me and if I don't pet him he pats my leg with his paw [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

My babe at the vet yesterday for a checkup. She would not get off the scale so I had to take bunch of pics. Guess she was comfy in it [emoji57]


----------



## coconutsboston

Kendie26 said:


> My babe at the vet yesterday for a checkup. She would not get off the scale so I had to take bunch of pics. Guess she was comfy in it [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428486
> View attachment 3428488



Good girl!  Mine won't get on the scale, let alone sit a spell!


----------



## Kendie26

coconutsboston said:


> Good girl!  Mine won't get on the scale, let alone sit a spell!


HA! I hear you! Usually mine don't either (& hey, I hate the scale too..haha) but for whatever weird reason she would not get off that dang thing yesterday so I had to snap her cute face!


----------



## honeybunny07

chowlover2 said:


> Mine are my posse. They follow me from room to room and each one lays at a door. They take their jobs as watchdogs very seriously. I don't have to amuse them, they only snowy me when they ant something. My 3 are big though, 126 and 85 lb males and a 60 lb female. Plus they have double coats. They only shed once a year ( which is now ) I seriously get bags of fur out if them daily. I love them to pieces, but 3 is it.



Sweet [emoji7] 

I saw once at boredpanda how some dog owners created a sweater out of the shedding fur.. what a thought [emoji28]


----------



## honeybunny07

Kendie26 said:


> My babe at the vet yesterday for a checkup. She would not get off the scale so I had to take bunch of pics. Guess she was comfy in it [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428486
> View attachment 3428488


Hahaha same here with my girl [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

honeybunny07 said:


> Hahaha same here with my girl [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3429346


So very precious! LOVE her!!!


----------



## honeybunny07

coconutsboston said:


> I would too - my HOA is the ONLY thing keeping me from doing so!


Yeah.. That and the expenses for owning up to 10 dogs or more.. [emoji28]


----------



## honeybunny07

Oops, bad connection, double post.


----------



## coconutsboston

honeybunny07 said:


> Yeah.. That and the expenses for owning up to 10 dogs or more.. [emoji28]


Hehe, that too!


----------



## Hierophilic

He's beauty, he's grace... 
View media item 297View media item 296
He's my weird old man and I love him


----------



## rendodan110

98 degrees yesterday I think Jack was melting 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here Jack is trying to get in some snuggle time


----------



## KCeboKing

Someone did not want me to go on vacation last week


----------



## rendodan110

Dear cold water, you are my best friend in this heat! 
Love, Harley [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## FancyPants77

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3444774
> 
> 98 degrees yesterday I think Jack was melting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444775
> 
> Here Jack is trying to get in some snuggle time



I laughed out loud at the melting photo. Too cute!


----------



## meowmix318

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3444917
> 
> 
> Someone did not want me to go on vacation last week



Peek a boo


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Mr. McFluffy! (Not his actual name. LOL)


----------



## LolaCalifornia

And these two decided to nap together... My lazy boys.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3444774
> 
> 98 degrees yesterday I think Jack was melting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444775
> 
> Here Jack is trying to get in some snuggle time



I love Jacks's position! He looks adorable!


----------



## anumus

My dog Hamlet thinks this plastic bag is the greatest thing ever. Did not want to give it up


----------



## meowmix318

anumus said:


> My dog Hamlet thinks this plastic bag is the greatest thing ever. Did not want to give it up


What a sweet looking dog


----------



## anumus

meowmix318 said:


> What a sweet looking dog



Thank you, he is also very sweet natured. He is also in my avatar, wearing a hat


----------



## meowmix318

anumus said:


> Thank you, he is also very sweet natured. He is also in my avatar, wearing a hat [emoji3]


Lol, love  his little hat


----------



## coconutsboston

anumus said:


> My dog Hamlet thinks this plastic bag is the greatest thing ever. Did not want to give it up


What a sweet face!


----------



## anumus

This christmas card from a few years back still makes me laugh


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Quincy has great taste in boxes! He decided to get cozy in an empty Coach birthday box...


----------



## rendodan110

Turn off the lights please, It's just to bright in here to sleep!


----------



## coconutsboston

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3470076
> 
> Turn off the lights please, It's just to bright in here to sleep!


LOL! It's like she's saying, "No more pictures, please!"


----------



## rendodan110

They fit purrfectly can I please wear them today?


----------



## Pessie

We always seem to be piled up on the same end of the sofa


----------



## coconutsboston

Pessie said:


> We always seem to be piled up on the same end of the sofa
> 
> View attachment 3471723


Awwww


----------



## pmburk

Newest addition to our family: Naomi. The picture in my purse was when she was very little. The other 2 are my husband holding her - she is definitely a daddy's girl!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

pmburk said:


> Newest addition to our family: Naomi. The picture in my purse was when she was very little. The other 2 are my husband holding her - she is definitely a daddy's girl!


SO. VERY. CUTE. I love her already...


----------



## honeybunny07

pmburk said:


> Newest addition to our family: Naomi. The picture in my purse was when she was very little. The other 2 are my husband holding her - she is definitely a daddy's girl!


And she got a good taste too [emoji1]  [emoji106]


----------



## ari

pmburk said:


> Newest addition to our family: Naomi. The picture in my purse was when she was very little. The other 2 are my husband holding her - she is definitely a daddy's girl!



She is sooo cute!


----------



## honeybunny07

Leisure time.. by that i mean Happy wants to be petted [emoji8]


----------



## meowmix318

honeybunny07 said:


> Leisure time.. by that i mean Happy wants to be petted [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3482032


Cute dog. Who is that other pet in the background?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I interrupted Harley's grooming session. :-/


----------



## honeybunny07

meowmix318 said:


> Cute dog. Who is that other pet in the background?


Thank you [emoji4] i found her under my car and decided to take her home. It was 4 years ago. 

The other dog is her brother, Bello. Was gifted so Happy could have a playmate [emoji4] a very playful dog indeed [emoji28]


----------



## meowmix318

honeybunny07 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] i found her under my car and decided to take her home. It was 4 years ago.
> 
> The other dog is her brother, Bello. Was gifted so Happy could have a playmate [emoji4] a very playful dog indeed [emoji28]
> View attachment 3485000



lol love his facial expression


----------



## fishboy

so cute! haha


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Just a tad bit relaxed.


----------



## BPC

Protecting the deck from the Squirrel Mafia


----------



## Real Authentication

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KCeboKing

Just woke up after a nap.  Lol


----------



## Mortuary Maven

My kitten looking foxy (and murderous) in her new sweater.


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Protecting the deck from the Squirrel Mafia
> 
> View attachment 3539676


----------



## j19

My dog Lucy


----------



## j19

j19 said:


> My dog Lucy
> View attachment 3552591
> View attachment 3552592
> View attachment 3552593
> View attachment 3552594


I had meant to post this in the regular pet photos thread, I just realized this was supposed to be the funny pictures thread - my bad lol


----------



## berta

Judah sleeping


----------



## pmburk

Yesterday I was putting away some groceries, and threw an empty box on the floor. Turned around not 30 seconds later to this...


----------



## Julikat

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3539906
> 
> 
> Just woke up after a nap.  Lol


OMG  that is freaking precious!


----------



## Julikat

My rat boy falling asleep mid groom. 
(Tried my best to censor lol)


----------



## Julikat

spiralsnowman said:


> Some of my kitty Muffin (CC):


LOL! She's sleeping in a box with squash? Too cute!!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

1st pic: I'm Yawaning!! 
2nd pic: I got trapped and can't get out meow meowing,  mommy help!!! 
3rd pic: I'm sexy and you know it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Harry remembering to stop and smell the kangaroo paws


----------



## ari

Favorite hobby [emoji28]


----------



## ari

There is a bird on the window [emoji15]


----------



## ari

And this is Sarah, who is a bit offended by the fact that Mary was in the bag


----------



## vinbenphon1

ari said:


> And this is Sarah, who is a bit offended by the fact that Mary was in the bag
> View attachment 3573974


Loving your British girls... here is my little girl Lucinda.

" camera down, I'm baffing human"


----------



## ari

vinbenphon1 said:


> Loving your British girls... here is my little girl Lucinda.
> 
> " camera down, I'm baffing human"
> View attachment 3574035



Oh, she is cute girl, I know that look.
My girls are hilarious! One just hit her head in a chair and now is hiding with humiliation as I loudly laughed [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> And this is Sarah, who is a bit offended by the fact that Mary was in the bag
> View attachment 3573974


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## chowlover2

vinbenphon1 said:


> Loving your British girls... here is my little girl Lucinda.
> 
> " camera down, I'm baffing human"
> View attachment 3574035


Love that face!


----------



## Straight-Laced

vinbenphon1 said:


> Loving your British girls... here is my little girl Lucinda.
> 
> " camera down, I'm baffing human"
> View attachment 3574035




She's an absolute  doll


ari said:


> And this is Sarah, who is a bit offended by the fact that Mary was in the bag
> View attachment 3573974



Loving your British girls!!!  

I live with a British Shorthair who is 20 now - still going strong and ruling over us all!
She hates any kind of camera though and pulls nasty faces whenever I try to take her photo.


----------



## meowmix318

After we arrived to our hotel, my husband put our little girl in top of the air conditioner/ heater.


----------



## Zeusiee

My pet fell asleep while playing...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My shiba inu is sleeping with his favorite toy ....( my daughter's animal slipper )


----------



## ari

Straight-Laced said:


> She's an absolute  doll
> 
> 
> Loving your British girls!!!
> 
> I live with a British Shorthair who is 20 now - still going strong and ruling over us all!
> She hates any kind of camera though and pulls nasty faces whenever I try to take her photo.



They are very polite and well behaved breed. Mary also hates cameras [emoji327], so I had too zoom. Sara loves to pose! [emoji23]


----------



## Straight-Laced

ari said:


> They are very polite and well behaved breed. Mary also hates cameras [emoji327], so I had too zoom. Sara loves to pose! [emoji23]



I'm glad to hear that your very photogenic British girls are also polite and well behaved.  My older cat Poppy is in fact a tyrant and has been all of her life.  She's cute and funny and very smart but she's neither polite nor well behaved lol.  Our vet thinks Poppy's demanding and dominant personality (diva!) is the secret to her long life 
I have lived with two other British Shorthairs - one was Poppy's brother - who were more typical of the breed.  Anyway, I love British Shorthairs and I will probably always live with one (or two)


----------



## Butterlite

My sweet beagle fell asleep in my lap while watching tv.


----------



## coconutsboston

ari said:


> View attachment 3573971
> 
> Favorite hobby [emoji28]


She looks like a figurine in the bag!


----------



## coconutsboston

Butterlite said:


> View attachment 3583099
> 
> My sweet beagle fell asleep in my lap while watching tv.


So sweet when they sleep on us! I can't stand how cute it is!


----------



## meowmix318

Begging my husband for a bite of his sandwich


----------



## Butterlite

Messing with my little one's mouth when she's asleep!! I'm so mean!


----------



## sthrncin

He's sleeping and chomping his teeth together.


----------



## coconutsboston

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3584585
> 
> 
> Begging my husband for a bite of his sandwich


Hehe I love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

Butterlite said:


> View attachment 3595418
> 
> 
> Messing with my little one's mouth when she's asleep!! I'm so mean!


I wouldn't be able to resist those toofins either!


----------



## Butterlite

Stretchy sleep positions are my fave!


----------



## loveydovey35

My girl is always sneaking herself between my husband and I, she seriously thinks she's a baby....Shes also loves my shoes!


----------



## meowmix318

loveydovey35 said:


> My girl is always sneaking herself between my husband and I, she seriously thinks she's a baby....Shes also loves my shoes!


My dog always sleep between my husband and I too. But she doesn't think twice about my shoes though.


----------



## loveydovey35

meowmix318 said:


> My dog always sleep between my husband and I too. But she doesn't think twice about my shoes though.


They are so adorable that I cannot get mad at them!  I smile when I think of her shenanigans....


----------



## rendodan110




----------



## Butterlite

Someone loves to cuddle up with her papa!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

loveydovey35 said:


> My girl is always sneaking herself between my husband and I, she seriously thinks she's a baby....Shes also loves my shoes!


omg look at those eyes! Shes adorable


----------



## Miss Krys

Her little tongue alway peeks out when she's sleeping


----------



## lapetitecaniche

Jack, our Yorkie!


----------



## BPC

Who says Bulldogs aren't agile? lol
It was 60 degrees here this weekend but we still had a ton of snow up at the house. My guys had a blast playing..


----------



## BPC

Apparently this is comfortable..


----------



## cmars

He thinks he's hiding [emoji6]


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> Apparently this is comfortable..
> View attachment 3613293


LOL, my boston does this too!


----------



## cmars

Trying to get an answer to the age-old question, "who's a good boy?"


----------



## BPC

Bulldog P0rn..lol..


----------



## remy12

LOL! Love it.


----------



## cmars

Omg BPC! That's funny!


----------



## ari

My humans
Marie


Sarah 


[emoji23]


----------



## BPC

lol ^^ my bulldogs sits like Marie.. lol


----------



## Docjeun

Relaxed or what...


----------



## Docjeun

Bailey watching Stella snore.....


----------



## Docjeun

Taking a nap, Stella has her skort on, she sometimes has accidents.....


----------



## BPC

Trulyadiva said:


> Taking a nap, Stella has her skort on, she sometimes has accidents.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638557


aww.. that skort is adorable on her.
I've seen diapers on pups but they're held in place by "shorts" that are attached to doggie suspenders. I heard it keeps them in place very well. Unfortunately, incontinence is not all that uncommon in bulldogs.

eta : ooh.. here's a pic


----------



## Docjeun

Stella wearing waiting patiently go out
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....


----------



## Docjeun

Nosey Izzy.....


----------



## Docjeun

Treat time with Leo, Coco and Pearl.....


----------



## Docjeun

Coco go it...


----------



## Docjeun

Izzy, small as she may be she is a little bit fiesty.....


----------



## Docjeun

Coco.....


----------



## Docjeun

Bailey, after a long day of playing....


----------



## Docjeun

Coco


----------



## ari

Trulyadiva said:


> Coco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639087



Lol! She is so cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

Trulyadiva said:


> Izzy, small as she may be she is a little bit fiesty.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638639


Her little bangs are so cute!


----------



## BPC

*Who Wore it Better?*


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> *Who Wore it Better?*
> 
> View attachment 3648684


Puppy, of course!


----------



## rendodan110

My one eyed mainecoon mix Jack. He is very spoiled and has very clean toes lol [emoji23]


----------



## Straight-Laced

BPC said:


> *Who Wore it Better?*
> 
> View attachment 3648684



Adorable bulldog


----------



## Straight-Laced

rendodan110 said:


> View attachment 3649178
> View attachment 3649179
> View attachment 3649180
> View attachment 3649181
> 
> 
> My one eyed mainecoon mix Jack. He is very spoiled and has very clean toes lol [emoji23]


Jack is so handsome!


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## meowmix318

doulosforhim said:


> View attachment 3682050


My dog always likes to be in belly rub position (well what I call it)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

BPC said:


> *Who Wore it Better?*
> 
> View attachment 3648684


This just kills me. LOL Your bulldog wins hands down!  What a cuties


----------



## BPC

CanuckBagLover said:


> This just kills me. LOL Your bulldog wins hands down!  What a cuties


lol.. thank you.


----------



## BPC

Bulldog Problems: 
A. Does he stay mad at me for the bath he just got?
B. Let go of his pride for the piece of chicken I'm holding? 
Look at that drool..


----------



## camalie




----------



## forever.elise

Lulu and her little lamb


I love catching her in a yawn...the lip always catches on her teeth and she looks hilarious! 


She actually fell asleep on my fiancé's foot this morning. He needed to get up,  but she just looked too peaceful!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Had to include my Grandma's territorial cat...the look in her eyes alone says everything! "THESE ARE MINE!"


----------



## restricter

The classic Jinjy photo.


----------



## meowmix318

This isn't my dog but met this cutie at the dog beach last weekend. His cute life jacket made my husband and I laugh


----------



## meowmix318

I just recently received this cup as a gift and thought it was funny enough to share in this thread


----------



## sarah hearts purses

restricter said:


> The classic Jinjy photo.
> 
> View attachment 3704527


oh my gosh my cat Orange does the same thing!


----------



## BPC

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3719917
> 
> 
> I just recently received this cup as a gift and thought it was funny enough to share in this thread



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## bibs76

On a very hot day in Australia


----------



## meowmix318

BPC said:


> Ain't that the truth.



Amen


----------



## Cocoabean

Yesterday was my Gracie's Birthdayversary (also known as "Gotcha Day"). 6 years ago we adopted her from a Labrador Rescue group. She had been picked up by animal control as a stray, and then came into their care. She needed surgery on her back leg; they provided it. We met her right before her surgery, and I became friends with her foster mom while she recovered. We are still friends. Yesterday Princess Grace and I went to the dog park with her foster sister, Riley, and her Foster Mom, then out to lunch!

I love the side-eye that Riley is giving Gracie! "What they heck is that on your head?" Yes, I made my princess a tiara!


----------



## wushock

Vinny likes to sneak a nap in my husband's oversized beanbag in his man cave.


----------



## wushock

Vinny and his Ball Ball taking a nap. Yes, that's the name of his ball.  He loves it...hides it from us, takes it to bed with him, sits it in his water bowl when he get a drink, etc.   I did take it out of his mouth because I was worried about him sleeping with it in his mouth.


----------



## frick&frack

Cocoabean said:


> Yesterday was my Gracie's Birthdayversary (also known as "Gotcha Day"). 6 years ago we adopted her from a Labrador Rescue group. She had been picked up by animal control as a stray, and then came into their care. She needed surgery on her back leg; they provided it. We met her right before her surgery, and I became friends with her foster mom while she recovered. We are still friends. Yesterday Princess Grace and I went to the dog park with her foster sister, Riley, and her Foster Mom, then out to lunch!
> 
> I love the side-eye that Riley is giving Gracie! "What they heck is that on your head?" Yes, I made my princess a tiara!



[emoji7] Happy Birthday Gracie! There's nothing better than a Lab.


----------



## kpalsy

Another conversation explaining why she is the alpha.  Lol.


----------



## kpalsy

My friend's dogs... Double trouble, but too cute to be held accountable.


----------



## BPC

His latest obsession- the Orange Lacrosse ball..


----------



## meowmix318

my dog always begs for food when we take her out to eat with us. It's bad I know. Especially when we see other dogs that just stay on the floor. She had to go and beg at the table, making us look bad, lol


----------



## meowmix318

I don't know why most of my photos here are always uploaded sideways


----------



## sanmi

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3738547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my dog always begs for food when we take her out to eat with us. It's bad I know. Especially when we see other dogs that just stay on the floor. She had to go and beg at the table, making us look bad, lol


Your dog is so cute.. Reminds me of my little chihuahua.


----------



## skyqueen

Miss Lucy O'Shea


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This is a FAIL. I have about a dozen pics of him napping in this pose. He's such a weirdo lol! The second pic is how I found him after running off so I couldn't give his butt a bath. The look says "I win-you lose".


----------



## horseRider

My sweetie pie


----------



## meowmix318

sanmi said:


> Your dog is so cute.. Reminds me of my little chihuahua.


Thank you sanmi. My dog, Muffin, is part Papillion and Terrier


----------



## meowmix318

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3742451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a FAIL. I have about a dozen pics of him napping in this pose. He's such a weirdo lol! The second pic is how I found him after running off so I couldn't give his butt a bath. The look says "I win-you lose".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742457


It's always funny to find dogs in very odd positions when they sleep


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

meowmix318 said:


> It's always funny to find dogs in very odd positions when they sleep


Im constantly telling myself that there's no way he's comfortable napping in these strange positions yet he's snoring away. Oh well. He's my best bud.


----------



## meowmix318

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Im constantly telling myself that there's no way he's comfortable napping in these strange positions yet he's snoring away. Oh well. He's my best bud.


My husband can sleep on hardwood floor and be fine. He can also sleep standing up. So I think it's possible to sleep comfortable in all those odd positions for human and dogs. Although I can't but it's still possible


----------



## BPC




----------



## camalie

Those Toes!



The teeth get me every time



Found him after hours of searching. He had made himself cozy in a pillowcase


----------



## meowmix318

camalie said:


> Those Toes!
> View attachment 3779094
> 
> 
> The teeth get me every time
> View attachment 3779095
> 
> 
> Found him after hours of searching. He had made himself cozy in a pillowcase
> View attachment 3779096


My little girl dog drinks out of a cup too


----------



## camalie

meowmix318 said:


> My little girl dog drinks out of a cup too


Isn't it hilarious? It cracks me up every time. We now have to have big cups filled with water all over the place because they refuse to drink from their bowls


----------



## meowmix318

camalie said:


> Isn't it hilarious? It cracks me up every time. We now have to have big cups filled with water all over the place because they refuse to drink from their bowls


My husband and I say our little girl is a lady and so that is why she drinks out of cups (only at restaurants but normally at home. But if you offer water from her cup, she won't refuse)


----------



## meowmix318

Getting ready for the solar ecplise on Monday because it's always important to have safety first in mind


----------



## Shelby33

I once had a litter of kittens who would fight over who got to sleep in a glass bowl.


----------



## Shelby33

And here are some pictures of our cats just being weird. Two of the cats are no longer with us unfortunately.


----------



## meowmix318

Shelby33 said:


> I once had a litter of kittens who would fight over who got to sleep in a glass bowl.
> View attachment 3800813
> View attachment 3800814
> View attachment 3800818


Love this


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

wushock said:


> View attachment 3737549
> 
> 
> Vinny likes to sneak a nap in my husband's oversized beanbag in his man cave.


what a cutie!!!


----------



## skyqueen

BPC said:


> His latest obsession- the Orange Lacrosse ball..
> View attachment 3737929


He's very manly!


----------



## skyqueen

My new baby...a Jack Russell Terrier. "Dirty" Harry Callahan, Harry for short. 
He's certainly made my day


----------



## Irishgal

skyqueen said:


> My new baby...a Jack Russell Terrier. "Dirty" Harry Callahan, Harry for short.
> He's certainly made my day
> View attachment 3807397



Oh boy he looks like a handful! Love the JRT.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie digging as usual.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My new baby...a Jack Russell Terrier. "Dirty" Harry Callahan, Harry for short.
> He's certainly made my day



Such a cutie pie! Love that name.


----------



## skyqueen

Try finding a harness for a 2.8 lb dog


----------



## skyqueen

Bonding with my CHUG...Annie Oakley


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Bonding with my CHUG...Annie Oakley



He's so tiny [emoji7]


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> He's so tiny [emoji7]


We don't call him Dirty Harry for nothing...a lean, mean, fighting machine


----------



## miss_chiff

skyqueen said:


> My new baby...a Jack Russell Terrier. "Dirty" Harry Callahan, Harry for short.
> He's certainly made my day
> View attachment 3807397


Love! Welcome Harry!
 I had a Jack, "Murphy", who lived 18 for wonderful years. Amazing dog and amazing breed. Lots of good memories with him. He lived half his life in the city, and the other half in the suburbs. And boy was he ball obsessed! Enjoy your new little guy.


----------



## skyqueen

miss_chiff said:


> Love! Welcome Harry!
> I had a Jack, "Murphy", who lived 18 for wonderful years. Amazing dog and amazing breed. Lots of good memories with him. He lived half his life in the city, and the other half in the suburbs. And boy was he ball obsessed! Enjoy your new little guy.


Thanks, MissChiff! Dirty Harry is my 4th JRT...love the breed although not for the faint of heart


----------



## skyqueen

OK...enough of Dirty Harry


----------



## Andy1612

skyqueen said:


> Try finding a harness for a 2.8 lb dog
> View attachment 3812727



So adorable [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## miss_chiff

Ok...not my pets...but I love this pic I pulled off the net while ago. Evey now and then I look at it for a laugh. Thought I'd share it here. Wish I could give credit to who took the selfie!


----------



## miss_chiff

...one of our beasties  channeling the same toothy smile as the fish..


----------



## miss_chiff

The diva at the cabin...realizing there is a charge for her whining...


----------



## miss_chiff

When your dogs contemplate what happens after they happily dig in the yard after a rain...


----------



## miss_chiff

When your dog sees a hot Rottweiler...


----------



## BPC

skyqueen said:


> My new baby...a Jack Russell Terrier. "Dirty" Harry Callahan, Harry for short.
> He's certainly made my day
> View attachment 3807397


so cute!! miss having a puppy.


----------



## BPC

miss_chiff said:


> When your dog sees a hot Rottweiler...
> View attachment 3816351


----------



## BPC

What he thinks of the sign..


----------



## skyqueen

BPC said:


> so cute!! miss having a puppy.


Haven't had a puppy in 20 years. My current furbabies were all rescues. But I'm getting back into the swing of things


----------



## Irishgal

skyqueen said:


> Haven't had a puppy in 20 years. My current furbabies were all rescues. But I'm getting back into the swing of things



Hope you will consider letting him do some fun games, scent work, Earthdog- stuff like that!


----------



## skyqueen

Irishgal said:


> Hope you will consider letting him do some fun games, scent work, Earthdog- stuff like that!


How are you? 
I have the perfect job for Dirty Harry...mouser


----------



## ayaaang

This is one of my favorites of my White German Shepherd, Arctic! He's a silly one indeed.


----------



## meowmix318

miss_chiff said:


> When your dogs contemplate what happens after they happily dig in the yard after a rain...
> View attachment 3816350


Lol oh no. Their faces say it all


----------



## meowmix318

BPC said:


> What he thinks of the sign.. [emoji38]
> View attachment 3816671


Lol, take that sign!


----------



## foxgal

What a great thread!!! Better than being on the purse threads 

Here's our Coco....

More belly rubs PLLLLLEEEEAAAZZZZZZZZZ




Sitting so lady-like....





Discovering the joy of truck rides.....


----------



## meowmix318

foxgal said:


> What a great thread!!! Better than being on the purse threads
> 
> Here's our Coco....
> 
> More belly rubs PLLLLLEEEEAAAZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> View attachment 3821284
> 
> 
> Sitting so lady-like....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821285
> 
> 
> Discovering the joy of truck rides.....
> 
> View attachment 3821286


The many faces of Coco, I love it


----------



## Shelby33

It used to be a nice house...


----------



## Shelby33

This is Emily, she has since been adopted. She had huge feet, sucked her thumb, and fell asleep in all sorts of places including the trash. Here she is sleeping on her mom's arm.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My Shiba inu is crazy for a ride....


"Not start yet....hurry~ "


"Yay! STARTED!!"


"Love this wind!"


Wish you could hear his singing voice... lol


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl watching my husband eat while we were at the airport a few weeks ago. Wondering when she would get her share 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is what my husband (and I guess our little girl) was eating
(Burnt ends from Jack Stack in Kansas City... yum, yum)


----------



## foxgal

Maybe not LOL but it sure makes me smile when Coco uses me for a pillow


----------



## meowmix318

foxgal said:


> Maybe not LOL but it sure makes me smile when Coco uses me for a pillow [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3829949


Lol my dog does that too, especially when I am about to get up


----------



## BPC

We have four of these camouflage bean bag type of chairs all over the house and the apartment just for him!! 
I still think we need to add another though - my bedroom in the city is missing one....


----------



## meowmix318

BPC said:


> We have four of these camouflage bean bag type of chairs all over the house and the apartment just for him!!
> I still think we need to add another though - my bedroom in the city is missing one....[emoji38]
> View attachment 3830883


Lol that sleeping face


----------



## BPC

meowmix318 said:


> Lol that sleeping face



It's the same sleeping, and when he's awake..
Love him to bits


----------



## chowlover2

BPC said:


> It's the same sleeping, and when he's awake..
> Love him to bits
> View attachment 3831099


He is too cute!


----------



## BPC

chowlover2 said:


> He is too cute!



Thank you


----------



## BPC

Life is so tough for Bulldogs


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> We have four of these camouflage bean bag type of chairs all over the house and the apartment just for him!!
> I still think we need to add another though - my bedroom in the city is missing one....
> View attachment 3830883



Oh my gosh, I need to find those chairs! I have dog beds all over for her, but she would prefer to be able to "hunker down" in that chair like that!


----------



## BPC

coconutsboston said:


> Oh my gosh, I need to find those chairs! I have dog beds all over for her, but she would prefer to be able to "hunker down" in that chair like that!



They sell them everywhere, here's a link to it on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Big-Joe-Duo-Chair-Camo/dp/B00NNNJZAW


----------



## KCeboKing

How my baby boy Floyd sleeps on my husband.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie digging- once she's done I have to do the prison sweep in her mouth with my finger haha


----------



## coconutsboston

BPC said:


> They sell them everywhere, here's a link to it on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Big-Joe-Duo-Chair-Camo/dp/B00NNNJZAW


Thank you! I haven't seen the ones with the arms on the sides.


----------



## meowmix318

Date night with our little girl dog. People always laugh and smile when they see her sitting in a chair like a little person


----------



## Pessie

Cat woke me at 5 this morning and is now....."oooh really comfy, thanks"


----------



## meowmix318

Not sure why this photo is uploaded sideways, but this was a photo of my husband carrying our little girl dog and his back pack while we were about to brave the cold streets of MY when we were there in March


----------



## Roxannek

She says “what in the world?”



View attachment 3854184


----------



## BPC

When he hears you whisper "donut"


----------



## BPC

When you're too  late getting to the donuts..


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Roxannek said:


> She says “what in the world?”
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854197
> View attachment 3854184


omg!!! what an absolute cutie!!! im hugging the screen....those eyes r so sweet


----------



## Roxannek

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> omg!!! what an absolute cutie!!! im hugging the screen....those eyes r so sweet


Oh thank you! She is a little doll baby! I really should stop torturing her with the hats! Hahaha!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Roxannek said:


> Oh thank you! She is a little doll baby! I really should stop torturing her with the hats! Hahaha!


she really needs her own thread!!!  she is so frickin cute!! those eyes!!


----------



## Roxannek

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> she really needs her own thread!!!  she is so frickin cute!! those eyes!!


That would be right up her alley! Hahaha! She is a little ham.


----------



## Roxannek

There’s a new sheriff in this here town! (Trying on other hats for Halloween)


----------



## meowmix318

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3859326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a new sheriff in this here town! (Trying on other hats for Halloween)


I'm going to make a citizen's arrest because this dog is just too cute


----------



## Roxannek

meowmix318 said:


> I'm going to make a citizen's arrest because this dog is just too cute


Hahaha!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3859326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a new sheriff in this here town! (Trying on other hats for Halloween)


OMG!! again the cutest pics i have ever seen!!! those eyes ****LOVE****


----------



## meowmix318

Halloween event at Petsmart this past weekend. I had a treat in my hand to get my little girl dog to look at me while taking this photo. She is just so cute in her bumble bee costume and her huge smile makes me laugh (food is the biggest motivator)


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3860666
> 
> 
> Halloween event at Petsmart this past weekend. I had a treat in my hand to get my little girl dog to look at me while taking this photo. She is just so cute in her bumble bee costume and her huge smile makes me laugh (food is the biggest motivator)


what a cutie!!! she looks so happy!!


----------



## meowmix318

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> what a cutie!!! she looks so happy!!


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3860666
> 
> 
> Halloween event at Petsmart this past weekend. I had a treat in my hand to get my little girl dog to look at me while taking this photo. She is just so cute in her bumble bee costume and her huge smile makes me laugh (food is the biggest motivator)


Love the outfit...very cool and I love the smile! 
BTW...I always do research when donating to pet charities, PetSmart is one of the best.


----------



## skyqueen

My baby is getting BIG!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> My baby is getting BIG! [emoji813]
> View attachment 3863333


I love the tilting head. My dog does that often in photos too


----------



## Roxannek

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> OMG!! again the cutest pics i have ever seen!!! those eyes ****LOVE****


Thank you! She is so easy going and sweet!


----------



## meowmix318

Date night. Our little girl is wearing a napkin bib


----------



## meowmix318

my little girl getting my husband to hold up a water bowl for her to drink from. She has my husband wrapped around her little paw


----------



## skyqueen

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3871158
> 
> 
> my little girl getting my husband to hold up a water bowl for her to drink from. She has my husband wrapped around her little paw


In my next life...I want to come back as your "little girl"! 
Your husband is pretty cute, too!


----------



## meowmix318

skyqueen said:


> In my next life...I want to come back as your "little girl"!
> Your husband is pretty cute, too!



We would spoil you just as we spoil our dog


----------



## Roxannek

Sweet, ladylike and beautiful Olive also loves to chase squirrels. Her hair is like velcro and picks up the entire forest floor.


----------



## skyqueen

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3879659
> 
> 
> Sweet, ladylike and beautiful Olive also loves to chase squirrels. Her hair is like velcro and picks up the entire forest floor.


Love Olive's eyebrows
Long-haired Doxie?


----------



## meowmix318

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3879659
> 
> 
> Sweet, ladylike and beautiful Olive also loves to chase squirrels. Her hair is like velcro and picks up the entire forest floor.


She must be a botanist like my little girl, picking up samples on our walks so she can inspect them in detail


----------



## Roxannek

skyqueen said:


> Love Olive's eyebrows
> Long-haired Doxie?


Yes , thank you a mini shaded cream long haired dachshund. Her little belly and tail drag the ground so she brings lots of goodies in with her!


----------



## Roxannek

meowmix318 said:


> She must be a botanist like my little girl, picking up samples on our walks so she can inspect them in detail



Oh yes, lots of samples, hahaha! And no need for a pocket or hands.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Roxannek said:


> View attachment 3879659
> 
> 
> Sweet, ladylike and beautiful Olive also loves to chase squirrels. Her hair is like velcro and picks up the entire forest floor.


She's adorable


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Max is begrudgingly “sharing” his blanket with kitty.


----------



## meowmix318

LolaCalifornia said:


> View attachment 3894741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max is begrudgingly “sharing” his blanket with kitty.


Lol how kind of him, even with the 'I don't really want to share' look


----------



## jklover

Making mess everywhere[emoji23]


----------



## Irishgal

Roxannek said:


> Yes , thank you a mini shaded cream long haired dachshund. Her little belly and tail drag the ground so she brings lots of goodies in with her!



Love the LH creams.


----------



## Irishgal




----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3905361


what a cutie peeking out from the blanket!!!


----------



## pmburk

Couple of recent shots of Naomi. She is *obsessed* with paper shopping bags and will get in them any chance she gets. Also, she likes to play halfway under the bed in our guest room, which cracks me up when it's just her little hind end sticking out.


----------



## miss.winni3

This is my cutie. Every morning as soon as I wake up I find her like this.. waiting for a tummy scratch to start the day. This is the face she makes in satisfaction. Lol.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

miss.winni3 said:


> This is my cutie. Every morning as soon as I wake up I find her like this.. waiting for a tummy scratch to start the day. This is the face she makes in satisfaction. Lol.


she's adorable!!! what a lovely way to wake up each day!!


----------



## miss.winni3

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> she's adorable!!! what a lovely way to wake up each day!!


Haha thanks! I call that her "evil" smiling face since she knows I can't say no to giving her a tummy scratch with that face!


----------



## KCeboKing

My Floyd helping with laundry! He landed that sock on his head all in his own. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## miss.winni3

I forgot to share this before. I got up to throw something away and she took the opportunity to drink my water. She has her own water dish just off the screen but I just caught her at the right moment! That face makes me laugh every time I see the picture!


----------



## meowmix318

miss.winni3 said:


> I forgot to share this before. I got up to throw something away and she took the opportunity to drink my water. She has her own water dish just off the screen but I just caught her at the right moment! That face makes me laugh every time I see the picture!


Lol she looks so deliciously satisfied 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxlynx

My husband says that we look alike..............


----------



## Irishgal

Meme I made of Roxie my dachshund.


----------



## Selenet

My cat a few days ago. He is not allowe on the dining table nor is he allowed to drink there...


----------



## Selenet

My dog doing exactly the same! At least he looks guilty... my cat never feels guilty, he thinks he owns the house.


----------



## meowmix318

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3956966
> 
> 
> My cat a few days ago. He is not allowe on the dining table nor is he allowed to drink there...



You mean the cat doesn't own the house? Lol, the cat and dog will do whatever they want.


----------



## Ser

My boy loving the snow! [emoji3] [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Settled down for the night


----------



## PHOK

heh [emoji847]


----------



## meowmix318

Drinking water like a lady


----------



## Natifim

This is not my dog, its my goddaughter’s dog. She wanted a new shear to her poodle dog, and thats what she got...


----------



## Rouge H

Delicious


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Pessie said:


> Settled down for the night
> View attachment 3988790


adorable!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jklover said:


> View attachment 3895610
> 
> Making mess everywhere[emoji23]



I love the "innocent" look on the one cat looking at the camera...


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3956973
> 
> 
> My dog doing exactly the same! At least he looks guilty... my cat never feels guilty, he thinks he owns the house.


Cats never feel guilty about anything they do.  You dog is a cutie.


----------



## Irishgal

Roxie climbing tree to get at squirrel ‍♀️


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## julia.pa




----------



## julia.pa

also loved his face when i found out he had been tearing the fluffy carpet apart. when i showed him the mess he made he looked at me like „sh*t, she found out it was me“.. had to take a pic haha


----------



## CanuckBagLover

julia.pa said:


> View attachment 4113033


Hilarious!!!


----------



## Irishgal

The “here’s another AKC title certificate” head tilt cracks me up.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> The “here’s another AKC title certificate” head tilt cracks me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113183



Roxie is gorgeous and she looks so modest posing with her certificate!


----------



## mssmelanie

julia.pa said:


> View attachment 4113033



I just found this thread!  This pic is hysterical!  Love it. 


IG Tita.blingz for fashion, salty.butt for life with our pup
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Irishgal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Roxie is gorgeous and she looks so modest posing with her certificate!



Lol! She’s a ham!!


----------



## julia.pa

mssmelanie said:


> I just found this thread!  This pic is hysterical!  Love it.
> 
> 
> IG Tita.blingz for fashion, salty.butt for life with our pup
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



hahah thanks! i have way too many pics of him looking like a weirdo


----------



## doulosforhim




----------



## missjenny2679

Apparently, my Jack Russells have delicate butts........


----------



## CanuckBagLover

missjenny2679 said:


> View attachment 4123996
> View attachment 4123997
> 
> 
> Apparently, my Jack Russells have delicate butts........


Too funny!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Irishgal said:


> View attachment 3956376
> 
> 
> Meme I made of Roxie my dachshund.


That Roxie is adorable, I want a dachshund so bad


----------



## Irishgal

LOREBUNDE said:


> That Roxie is adorable, I want a dachshund so bad



They are a very versatile breed, and very high energy. If my two don’t get 2 hours each day of a combo exercise and brain games of some type they cannot settle. Keeps things interesting!


----------



## jehaga




----------



## chowlover2

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4133448


----------



## SouthTampa

Irishgal said:


> They are a very versatile breed, and very high energy. If my two don’t get 2 hours each day of a combo exercise and brain games of some type they cannot settle. Keeps things interesting!


This is the level of excitement of my two!


----------



## Irishgal

SouthTampa said:


> This is the level of excitement of my two!



Toss a bunny in the backyard and see if that wakes them up lol!!!


----------



## jehaga

She’s proud of her handiwork.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4133448


Priceless!


----------



## SouthTampa

Irishgal said:


> Toss a bunny in the backyard and see if that wakes them up lol!!!


They have become spoiled city dwellers.    We now live on the 9th floor of a condominium.    They are pretty
clueless.    Once we stayed in an extended stay and they saw ducks.    They were petrified!


----------



## berta

Uhmm, like I placed my breakfast order awhile ago?  So like what's taking so long?  Me and my Bud here are kinda hungry here.


----------



## mssmelanie

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4133448



Omg!  That’s great!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Playing peek-a-boo with my Brielle under the bed


----------



## meowmix318

My little girl drinking water from a Tim Horton's cup when we visited Vancouver last month.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

We just got a Siberian Husky in December (2 months old)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s my dog Sheba, now 9 months old trying to drink water from the sprinklers in my backyard lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok here’s Sheba again lol. This was taken a few months ago in April. Sheba loves playing with the football. 
Here she is with the football. I took a still photo of a video I have of her playing with the football where she leaves, as if she’s going for a pass, to come back into the picture. Too funny.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sheba ran in the house with the football. 
It’s as if she’s posing lmao.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here’s Sheba once again. This time she was a bad girl. She ripped apart one of my patio cushions, along with a box of BBs. That blue mess above her orange toy is from a box of BBs that was left outside. Box got completely demolished. 
Here she is playing miss innocent with her football.


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s Sheba once again. This time she was a bad girl. She ripped apart one of my patio cushions, along with a box of BBs. That blue mess above her orange toy is from a box of BBs that was left outside. Box got completely demolished.
> Here she is playing miss innocent with her football. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4171842


Uh oh [emoji32]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meowmix318 said:


> Uh oh [emoji32]


Sheba constantly needs to keep herself occupied lol. Just bought these 4 funnels; failed to put them away so she thought they were hers lol.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Heidi is 3 years old now, and still cannot be trusted with loo roll


----------



## meowmix318

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4172417
> View attachment 4172418
> View attachment 4172419
> 
> My Heidi is 3 years old now, and still cannot be trusted with loo roll [emoji38]


Oh not goodness [emoji33]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here’s Sheba once again. This time she was a bad girl. She ripped apart one of my patio cushions, along with a box of BBs. That blue mess above her orange toy is from a box of BBs that was left outside. Box got completely demolished.
> Here she is playing miss innocent with her football.
> 
> View attachment 4171842


"The cat did it! Really! I was just playing with my football!"


----------



## jehaga

Well, someone’s not a happy camper.


----------



## Aerdem

Oh Langston... my daily comic relief.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

jehaga said:


> View attachment 4174967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, someone’s not a happy camper.


Expression is priceless. Your cat's a good sport!


----------



## morinakol

She love this box


----------



## septembersiren

She sat like this for a half an hour while I took her picture


----------



## raspberrypink

Gimme a hug


----------



## BPC

No shame...lol..


----------



## Swanky

She cracks me up!


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky said:


> She cracks me up!
> 
> View attachment 4207243
> View attachment 4207244
> View attachment 4207245


I love that face!


----------



## Roxannek

Happy Halloweenie tpf friends! From Olive, the Troll


And from Olive the spooky ghost!


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## Roxannek

I had to make baby Fig a sweatshirt out of the wrist part of one of my sweatshirts. Perfect fit! Olive says that is my pacifier.


----------



## Roxannek

Oh sissy I promise I not try to bite off your nose again. I be good.


----------



## Katiamelia




----------



## meowmix318

Katiamelia said:


> View attachment 4269547


Lol


----------



## BelaS

Katiamelia said:


> View attachment 4269547


----------



## septembersiren

Baby it’s cold out side


----------



## berta

Judah stop being a ham!  This is your Christmas photo, try to look angelic!


----------



## frick&frack

berta said:


> Judah stop being a ham!  This is your Christmas photo, try to look angelic!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I vote for pic #2! It would make THE BEST Christmas card. Just think of that line in Zoolander: I’m really really ridiculously good looking. :lolots:


----------



## meowmix318

berta said:


> Judah stop being a ham!  This is your Christmas photo, try to look angelic!


Oh he nailed it


----------



## Roxannek

STAR SIGHTING!! Right before the Golden Globes this paparazzi shot of “Fig” was snapped when she was in her curlers


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .

A few minutes later Fig was photographed in all of her glory and jewels. Wearing a custom made “Figgy” choker and a simulated, plastic, pearl and diamond necklace.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Roxannek said:


> STAR SIGHTING!! Right before the Golden Globes this paparazzi shot of “Fig” was snapped when she was in her curlers
> View attachment 4298271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A few minutes later Fig was photographed in all of her glory and jewels. Wearing a custom made “Figgy” choker and a simulated, plastic, pearl and diamond necklace.
> View attachment 4298272


Any shots of her walking the red carpet!?


----------



## Yuki85

He is so grown up [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Yuki85 said:


> He is so grown up [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


and he just gets cuter and cuter!


----------



## mssmelanie

pets are so great!


----------



## sand

I literally had turned my back for a minute to answer the phone and when I came back to the kitchen, there he was....


----------



## chowlover2

sand said:


> I literally had turned my back for a minute to answer the phone and when I came back to the kitchen, there he was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333138


----------



## Roxannek

Olive has never seen a cat. Not sure about what this tuna smelling, quick, sharp slapping, hissing thing is. On vacation, cat lives here, Olive doesn’t. Hahaha ...Olive says “you don’t get my stick”


----------



## Roxannek

FIg had a fainting spell watching Bradley  on the Oscars singing with Gaga.


----------



## chowlover2

Roxannek said:


> FIg had a fainting spell watching Bradley  on the Oscars singing with Gaga.
> View attachment 4354315


" dead "


----------



## Roxannek

Fig says I carry my fuzzy toys with me to keep the buttocks warm. Sometimes I use Olive as my seatie.


----------



## chowlover2

Roxannek said:


> Fig says I carry my fuzzy toys with me to keep the buttocks warm. Sometimes I use Olive as my seatie.
> 
> View attachment 4367970
> View attachment 4367971
> View attachment 4367972
> View attachment 4367974


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## meowmix318

Roxannek said:


> Fig says I carry my fuzzy toys with me to keep the buttocks warm. Sometimes I use Olive as my seatie.
> 
> View attachment 4367970
> View attachment 4367971
> View attachment 4367972
> View attachment 4367974


Lol [emoji23]


----------



## SouthTampa

I thought this photo was so cute.    I read an article about the different ways that dogs sleep.   He is a cockroach.
Meet Braque!


----------



## chowlover2

SouthTampa said:


> I thought this photo was so cute.    I read an article about the different ways that dogs sleep.   He is a cockroach.
> Meet Braque!


What a cutie!


----------



## mrs.JC

My Morkie pup lol


----------



## wee drop o bush

mrs.JC said:


> My Morkie pup lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387412



Adorable  
My Heidi trashed puppy pads too


----------



## chowlover2

mrs.JC said:


> My Morkie pup lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387412


Precious!


----------



## ahertz

View attachment 4388562

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ringo often crams his face in to awkward spaces.


----------



## loves

best thread on tpf


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Tabsy sunbathing  
This is what she looks like when she’s not letting it all hang out


----------



## lemiau

Shopping with Felipe.


----------



## lemiau

Lucy is not supposed to get up there.


----------



## lemiau

Nicky and Goldie, the cats from Hell.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

lemiau said:


> Lucy is not supposed to get up there.


Quite the balancing act!  Kitty yoga??


----------



## jklover

My fashionista


----------



## mssmelanie

jklover said:


> View attachment 4398493
> 
> View attachment 4398495
> 
> My fashionista



Too cute!


----------



## jklover

mssmelanie said:


> Too cute!



I know! She was just sitting still while she was rocking my sunnies! Didn’t bother to take these off of her, surprisingly. I call her my little land shark, she is still in her puppy stage, high energetic goof ball [emoji173]️


----------



## AverageHuman

I have 2 Scottish fold cats, girl and boy, both are drama queens! 
2nd and 3rd pics show Scottish fold's signature "Buddha sit".


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kellyng said:


> I have 2 Scottish fold cats, girl and boy, both are drama queens!
> 2nd and 3rd pics show Scottish fold's signature "Buddha sit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401285
> View attachment 4401286
> View attachment 4401288


They look like characters! Adorable!


----------



## chowlover2

They are adorable! I love how in the first pic his top set of whiskers curl up and circle his eyes.


kellyng said:


> I have 2 Scottish fold cats, girl and boy, both are drama queens!
> 2nd and 3rd pics show Scottish fold's signature "Buddha sit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401285
> View attachment 4401286
> View attachment 4401288


----------



## LaceUpLj

shaurin said:


> I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!
> 
> This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427320


I love these!! I had to post more than one of my Boog. He's the biggest clown!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Rambo is just getting fatter and fatter [emoji16]


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Olive, my soft coated wheaten with her ‘vampire look’


----------



## Roxannek

I running! We go to the beach! .....Baby Fig on her first trip to the beach in April.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Roxannek said:


> I running! We go to the beach! .....Baby Fig on her first trip to the beach in April.
> View attachment 4419756


How exciting!!


----------



## gazoo

Marsellus Wallace, our Golden Sapphire Dwarf hamster.


----------



## gazoo

Our cheeky monkey. Master of side-eye.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Just going for a Sunday drive. I spotted this LOL moment.


----------



## sdkitty

kellyng said:


> I have 2 Scottish fold cats, girl and boy, both are drama queens!
> 2nd and 3rd pics show Scottish fold's signature "Buddha sit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401285
> View attachment 4401286
> View attachment 4401288


so cute
I might need one (or two) of these


----------



## chowlover2

kellyng said:


> I have 2 Scottish fold cats, girl and boy, both are drama queens!
> 2nd and 3rd pics show Scottish fold's signature "Buddha sit".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401285
> View attachment 4401286
> View attachment 4401288


Cutest cats ever!


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4616430


that is the cutest kitty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4616430


Sooo cute!


----------



## JenJBS

I was paying attention to my phone, not my cat (silly human...). He started meowing, and when I looked over at him...


----------



## AverageHuman

Scottish folds were celebrating their Christmas


----------



## AverageHuman

"Take me grocery shopping meow~! "







"Hey~ Human, what are you looking at? "


----------



## sdkitty

kellyng said:


> Scottish folds were celebrating their Christmas
> View attachment 4627426
> View attachment 4627427
> View attachment 4627428


so cute!


----------



## Sferics

raspberrypink said:


> Gimme a hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195991


What nailpolish is this? Asking for my cat


----------



## gazoo

Our newest rescue, allegedly a doberman/hound mix. Meet George.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Our newest rescue, allegedly a doberman/hound mix. Meet George.


Handsome with that collar


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gazoo said:


> Our newest rescue, allegedly a doberman/hound mix. Meet George.


So happy that George has found a home!! Lots of love to you and George!


----------



## Irishgal

OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard, call name Hobie. 7 months old.


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> OC’s Hangin’ Ten On My Longboard, call name Hobie. 7 months old.


no pic?


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> no pic?


Gosh I guess I need more coffee!


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Gosh I guess I need more coffee!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

kellyng said:


> Scottish folds were celebrating their Christmas
> View attachment 4627426
> View attachment 4627427
> View attachment 4627428


These photos look like the cat version of Downton Abbey!


----------



## momoc

His inability to keep his butt on his bed


----------



## Nutashha

shaurin said:


> I need a good laugh today...so please post pics of your pet that make you LOL!!!
> 
> This one of my bullie Charlie gets me everytime!!!!
> 
> View attachment 427320






Talking about funny, I also recently had a hilarious read on pets. It was about how would a cat go ranting about dogs. I think it was long overdue lol

https://www.arentyouawesome.com/post/cats-need-to-say-things-about-dogs


----------



## gazoo

Instagram vs REALITY


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Instagram vs REALITY


dobie with ears that aren't cropped?


----------



## beautymagpie

My middle dog, Chris just had to pull a face


----------



## gazoo

sdkitty said:


> dobie with ears that aren't cropped?



He was a stray, bones jutting out really badly from malnourishment and a bunch of wounds from what the vet says were dog bites. He also had a bunch of bald spots all over his body. A total mess. The shelter told us he is a Dobie/Hound mix. But mixed with what, I've no idea. He was 39 pounds when we brought him home and now he's 70 pounds. I wanted an adult dog and thought I was getting an adult, but he is a crazy puppy. No accidents in the house, but wild as can be otherwise. Hoping he settles down soon. LOL He wears us out.

Thank goodness Chewy delivers, albeit with long delays, because I can't find dog food in my town and this guy eats more in a day than my 2 Wolfhounds ever did.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> View attachment 4719124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My middle dog, Chris just had to pull a face


sweet...and the kitty hanging with them.
guess no one bothers you with them around


----------



## gazoo

beautymagpie said:


> View attachment 4719124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My middle dog, Chris just had to pull a face



Love them all. What are the others called?


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> He was a stray, bones jutting out really badly from malnourishment and a bunch of wounds from what the vet says were dog bites. He also had a bunch of bald spots all over his body. A total mess. The shelter told us he is a Dobie/Hound mix. But mixed with what, I've no idea. He was 39 pounds when we brought him home and now he's 70 pounds. I wanted an adult dog and thought I was getting an adult, but he is a crazy puppy. No accidents in the house, but wild as can be otherwise. Hoping he settles down soon. LOL He wears us out.
> 
> Thank goodness Chewy delivers, albeit with long delays, because I can't find dog food in my town and this guy eats more in a day than my 2 Wolfhounds ever did.


bless you for saving him
I'm sure he's grateful


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> sweet...and the kitty hanging with them.
> guess no one bothers you with them around



She does. She sees them as her crew, like she thinks she can raise them like the Night’s King.

Our garden is a bit of a hotspot for the local stray cats using as a thoroughfare. She was a stray herself 8 years ago, moved in and had four kittens three weeks later. Spayed now, all kitties were rehomed but she stayed.


----------



## beautymagpie

gazoo said:


> Love them all. What are the others called?



Thanks 

At the back we have Danny. Or Daniel when he’s stealing biscuits.

Chris, or Christopher, in the middle.

Mia’s at the front. And Catface to the side.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> She does. She sees them as her crew, like she thinks she can raise them like the Night’s King.
> 
> Our garden is a bit of a hotspot for the local stray cats using as a thoroughfare. She was a stray herself 8 years ago, moved in and had four kittens three weeks later. Spayed now, all kitties were rehomed but she stayed.


so do the dogs chase the stray cats?  hopefully they don't catch them....I've heard that can be tragic


----------



## beautymagpie

gazoo said:


> He was a stray, bones jutting out really badly from malnourishment and a bunch of wounds from what the vet says were dog bites. He also had a bunch of bald spots all over his body. A total mess. The shelter told us he is a Dobie/Hound mix. But mixed with what, I've no idea. He was 39 pounds when we brought him home and now he's 70 pounds. I wanted an adult dog and thought I was getting an adult, but he is a crazy puppy. No accidents in the house, but wild as can be otherwise. Hoping he settles down soon. LOL He wears us out.
> 
> Thank goodness Chewy delivers, albeit with long delays, because I can't find dog food in my town and this guy eats more in a day than my 2 Wolfhounds ever did.


He’s gorgeous. How long has he been with you?

Danny is a Dobie cross Rottie. He was skin and bones when he was found straying. When we adopted him he was starting to recover and changed shape so much over a few months as he got back to normal.

He’s the size of a mini horse and has a physique I’d die for. He’s a bit neurotic, we have pet treats cams which tell us if he’s barking when he’s left (not that often). My others are Rotties but I’ve never owned a Dobie, or part Dobie, before.


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> so do the dogs chase the stray cats?  hopefully they don't catch them....I've heard that can be tragic



No, they’re really tolerant - much to our own cat’s disappointment. They know they can’t do that. If one walks past them (we’ve had a feral stray living in our garage for four years), Chris strains his neck to look in the opposite direction.

For safety, they aren’t ever alone in the garden anyway.


----------



## gazoo

Awww, I'm a sucker for normal names for animals. Catface cracked me up too.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> He’s gorgeous. How long has he been with you?
> 
> Danny is a Dobie cross Rottie. He was skin and bones when he was found straying. When we adopted him he was starting to recover and changed shape so much over a few months as he got back to normal.
> 
> He’s the size of a mini horse and has a physique I’d die for. He’s a bit neurotic, we have pet treats cams which tell us if he’s barking when he’s left (not that often). My others are Rotties but I’ve never owned a Dobie, or part Dobie, before.


I grew up somewhat fearful of Dobies.  More recently I talked to a woman who has one.  She was saying how sweet and protective (instinctively) her dog is.  Made me almost want one.  I'm a cat person though.  We don't have the necessary commitment for a large dog.


----------



## beautymagpie

gazoo said:


> Awww, I'm a sucker for normal names for animals. Catface cracked me up too.



I know. Me too.

She's know as Buster at the vets - we don't want them to think we're monsters, but when she first decided she was moving in she went through a phase of busting my dogs noses up (Mia and my last dog, Chloe) just to let them know what she had in the tank, if she ever needed to prove herself. They were cool but she felt the need to pre-teach them a lesson  

Chloe was the softest dog in the world but never forgave her for battering her nose while she was sleeping on the sofa.


----------



## gazoo

beautymagpie said:


> He’s gorgeous. How long has he been with you?
> 
> Danny is a Dobie cross Rottie. He was skin and bones when he was found straying. When we adopted him he was starting to recover and changed shape so much over a few months as he got back to normal.
> 
> He’s the size of a mini horse and has a physique I’d die for. He’s a bit neurotic, we have pet treats cams which tell us if he’s barking when he’s left (not that often). My others are Rotties but I’ve never owned a Dobie, or part Dobie, before.



We've had George for 5 months. We went in blind, not really knowing what we'd be dealing with. Never had a Dobie, although we've had hounds before. We've had Rottweilers, but he isn't really like a Rottie at all. I hope to get a DNA panel on him done after everything settles down in the world.

He's VERY protective of the house/us/yard, very brave, and very crazy. He eats everything in sight. Frogs, butterflies, lizards, snakes; he's a bit of a nightmare. I think since he was homeless he was used to eating anything and everything to get by. He's decimated our plants too, chomping away. Curiously he never goes for the garbage. We have poisonous frogs and snakes here, so I'm a nervous wreck all the time. He even unearthed a mole, but I was able to get him to drop it before he killed the poor creature. His stomach is like iron, nothing makes him sick. A far cry from our Wolfhounds that had chicken allergies and overall sensitive stomachs.

These were the shelter pics. And they didn't really show the scope of his skeletal frame that was visible to the eye.


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> I grew up somewhat fearful of Dobies.  More recently I talked to a woman who has one.  She was saying how sweet and protective (instinctively) her dog is.  Made me almost want one.  I'm a cat person though.  We don't have the necessary commitment for a large dog.



When Danny arrived his size did shock me. I mean he's a whole other level of big. But he's so kind. It was actually hiseyes that drew us to him because he has a kind expression.

He will wrap his legs around you chasing you if you decide to run somewhere, but aside from that danger mode, he's soft. We don't know his history so his anxiety could be related to that.

My Rotties are super soft. Mia's really quite lazy truthfully. We were broken into years ago and she just stayed in bed.

As Chris has has gotten older, he's five now, he's become a little more protective. Like if you're standing outside the house talking loudly and he can see your shadow, he'll tell you to move on.


----------



## beautymagpie

gazoo said:


> We've had George for 5 months. We went in blind, not really knowing what we'd be dealing with. Never had a Dobie, although we've had hounds before. We've had Rottweilers, but he isn't really like a Rottie at all. I hope to get a DNA panel on him done after everything settles down in the world.
> 
> He's VERY protective of the house/us/yard, very brave, and very crazy. He eats everything in sight. Frogs, butterflies, lizards, snakes; he's a bit of a nightmare. I think since he was homeless he was used to eating anything and everything to get by. He's decimated our plants too, chomping away. Curiously he never goes for the garbage. We have poisonous frogs and snakes here, so I'm a nervous wreck all the time. He even unearthed a mole, but I was able to get him to drop it before he killed the poor creature. His stomach is like iron, nothing makes him sick. A far cry from our Wolfhounds that had chicken allergies and overall sensitive stomachs.



Ahh, bless him. Those photos!!

What a great name, really suits him! That's great that he can tolerate it, hopefully he'll settle down eating them soon before he eats something he regrets.


----------



## gazoo

beautymagpie said:


> Ahh, bless him. Those photos!!
> 
> What a great name, really suits him! That's great that he can tolerate it, hopefully he'll settle down eating them soon before he eats something he regrets.



Yeah - there wasn't much choice after seeing him. He was in the worst shape of all dogs we saw at the shelters, so we took him home on sight, with our fingers crossed that it would work out. He's been a perfect gentleman in the house, which makes me think he must have been in a home before. He tried chewing the baseboards and shoes, but after being corrected he stopped. 

He uses his paws as grips, pulling us and things towards him. It hurts. Trying to get him to be more gentle. And he's a total spaz about having his nails done. We have to wrap him up like a burrito to get at them. No aggression or growling, just fierce strength trying to get away, swinging his head around so badly that I got a black eye. My Wolfhounds were 150 and 205 pounds respectively and I could do their nails by myself. Not George! It takes 2 and sometimes 3 of us to wrangle him. Bless him.


----------



## beautymagpie

gazoo said:


> Yeah - there wasn't much choice after seeing him. He was in the worst shape of all dogs we saw at the shelters, so we took him home on sight, with our fingers crossed that it would work out. He's been a perfect gentleman in the house, which makes me think he must have been in a home before. He tried chewing the baseboards and shoes, but after being corrected he stopped.
> 
> He uses his paws as grips, pulling us and things towards him. It hurts. Trying to get him to be more gentle. And he's a total spaz about having his nails done. We have to wrap him up like a burrito to get at them. No aggression or growling, just fierce strength trying to get away, swinging his head around so badly that I got a black eye. My Wolfhounds were 150 and 205 pounds respectively and I could do their nails by myself. Not George! It takes 2 and sometimes 3 of us to wrangle him. Bless him.



I can imagine. 

Some photos just break your heart. My job is connected to dogs so I see and read a lot and it just leaves you speechless sometimes.

Danny's a devil for trying to wrestle your legs. He does it if you run (helpfully), he sort of tries to wrap his paws around your legs. It's funny, he's been with us for over four years but he's still growing and changing. That unfortunately has not changed. We could stop him but there's part of me that just wants to let him be who he is, as long as he doesn't injure himself or cause harm. He knows boundaries. We don't have kids so it's just adults.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

gazoo said:


> He was a stray, bones jutting out really badly from malnourishment and a bunch of wounds from what the vet says were dog bites. He also had a bunch of bald spots all over his body. A total mess. The shelter told us he is a Dobie/Hound mix. But mixed with what, I've no idea. He was 39 pounds when we brought him home and now he's 70 pounds. I wanted an adult dog and thought I was getting an adult, but he is a crazy puppy. No accidents in the house, but wild as can be otherwise. Hoping he settles down soon. LOL He wears us out.
> 
> Thank goodness Chewy delivers, albeit with long delays, because I can't find dog food in my town and this guy eats more in a day than my 2 Wolfhounds ever did.


Such a sad story, so sweet of you take him in!


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Yeah - there wasn't much choice after seeing him. He was in the worst shape of all dogs we saw at the shelters, so we took him home on sight, with our fingers crossed that it would work out. He's been a perfect gentleman in the house, which makes me think he must have been in a home before. He tried chewing the baseboards and shoes, but after being corrected he stopped.
> 
> He uses his paws as grips, pulling us and things towards him. It hurts. Trying to get him to be more gentle. And he's a total spaz about having his nails done. We have to wrap him up like a burrito to get at them. No aggression or growling, just fierce strength trying to get away, swinging his head around so badly that I got a black eye. My Wolfhounds were 150 and 205 pounds respectively and I could do their nails by myself. Not George! It takes 2 and sometimes 3 of us to wrangle him. Bless him.


Bless you for taking the most needy dog at the shelter.  You have to wonder how he got there.  I can't even imagine wrangling a big dog like that.  I have trouble doing things (like nail clipping) with some of my cats - weighing ten pounds or less.


----------



## gazoo

sdkitty said:


> Bless you for taking the most needy dog at the shelter.  You have to wonder how he got there.  I can't even imagine wrangling a big dog like that.  I have trouble doing things (like nail clipping) with some of my cats - weighing ten pounds or less.



I feel cats are something else entirely. Their strength and hissing, ouch. That hissing messes with my head. I wrapped our cat in a blanket for over 2 years in order to get his nails done. Then one day he just thrust his paw out and pointedly wouldn't look at me before I could finish wrapping him up in the blanket we always used. After that day, he was chill about it. But for the 2 years, he managed a lot of deep scratches and painful bites, even with the blanket protecting me somewhat. Little hellion. LOL He was a feral stray when we adopted him, and he never really became domesticated, per se.

According to the shelter's paperwork, George was found in a rural part of town, and had crossed into a farmer's land. The farmer called animal control, who came out and "caught him". He was timid at intake and very weak. Just a throw away like too many poor animals are. The shelter vet had to cauterize some of his wounds, his dew claw was ripped and hanging. They also neutered him. He was heart worm negative which is odd considering the climate and prevalence of HW where we live. Maybe he hadn't been out long. Our vet said he was between 9 months to 1.5 years old, but it's just a guess really. He still had fresh stitches when we brought him home. He was quiet as a mouse for 3 weeks. He had severe diarrhea for exactly 21 long days. Many visits to the vet. Then he snapped to his present personality, which is piss and vinegar spunkiness of a puppy and an iron stomach.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> I feel cats are something else entirely. Their strength and hissing, ouch. That hissing messes with my head. I wrapped our cat in a blanket for over 2 years in order to get his nails done. Then one day he just thrust his paw out and pointedly wouldn't look at me before I could finish wrapping him up in the blanket we always used. After that day, he was chill about it. But for the 2 years, he managed a lot of deep scratches and painful bites, even with the blanket protecting me somewhat. Little hellion. LOL He was a feral stray when we adopted him, and he never really became domesticated, per se.
> 
> According to the shelter's paperwork, George was found in a rural part of town, and had crossed into a farmer's land. The farmer called animal control, who came out and "caught him". He was timid at intake and very weak. Just a throw away like too many poor animals are. The shelter vet had to cauterize some of his wounds, his dew claw was ripped and hanging. They also neutered him. He was heart worm negative which is odd considering the climate and prevalence of HW where we live. Maybe he hadn't been out long. Our vet said he was between 9 months to 1.5 years old, but it's just a guess really. He still had fresh stitches when we brought him home. He was quiet as a mouse for 3 weeks. He had severe diarrhea for exactly 21 long days. Many visits to the vet. Then he snapped to his present personality, which is piss and vinegar spunkiness of a puppy and an iron stomach.


wow, you were really angels for George.  I'm sure he's super grateful to have a wonderful home with you.  You have to wonder how and why people abandon animals.  Our cat who passed last year showed up at our back door.  Super tame and healthy looking, nothing feral about him.  He was approx a year old.  We figured maybe someone decided when he wasn't a kitten anymore they didn't want him.  He was the sweetest most docile cat I've had.
Re nail clipping.  We've had the current two since January.  The little girl has a tendency to play with her claws out.  I was able to catch her while she was resting in the cat condo and clipped her nails with little resistance.  Haven't cought my boy in a similar position where I can reach 
him yet.  I'm afraid he may give me more trouble.  He was Hell to take to the vet.  But at least he keeps his claws in when interacting with us.


----------



## BevS813

Irishgal said:


> Gosh I guess I need more coffee!


So stinking cute! I have a soft spot for Dachshunds!


----------



## chowlover2

gazoo said:


> We've had George for 5 months. We went in blind, not really knowing what we'd be dealing with. Never had a Dobie, although we've had hounds before. We've had Rottweilers, but he isn't really like a Rottie at all. I hope to get a DNA panel on him done after everything settles down in the world.
> 
> He's VERY protective of the house/us/yard, very brave, and very crazy. He eats everything in sight. Frogs, butterflies, lizards, snakes; he's a bit of a nightmare. I think since he was homeless he was used to eating anything and everything to get by. He's decimated our plants too, chomping away. Curiously he never goes for the garbage. We have poisonous frogs and snakes here, so I'm a nervous wreck all the time. He even unearthed a mole, but I was able to get him to drop it before he killed the poor creature. His stomach is like iron, nothing makes him sick. A far cry from our Wolfhounds that had chicken allergies and overall sensitive stomachs.
> 
> These were the shelter pics. And they didn't really show the scope of his skeletal frame that was visible to the eye.


Those eyes,  he would get anything he wants.


----------



## Irishgal

Sigh


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Irishgal said:


> Sigh


I'm laughing hilariously at this photo!


----------



## Irishgal

CanuckBagLover said:


> I'm laughing hilariously at this photo!


It’s pretty funny. Not a care in the world. Plus #puppynutz


----------



## Staci_W

Hard to be in a bad mood with a corgi around.


----------



## Bagventures

Our 9 wk old Aussie, just chillaxin!


----------



## sdkitty

Jack's latest antic is climbing the ladderback of my chair when I'm sitting in it.  This cat, who was so very shy when we got him, is shaping up to be the most comical of any cat I've had.


----------



## skyqueen

He's back in full plume! Talk about ruling the roost...my Pete


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> He's back in full plume! Talk about ruling the roost...my Pete
> View attachment 4737297


nice.  your place looks beautiful.


----------



## BevS813

Bagventures said:


> Our 9 wk old Aussie, just chillaxin!


So cute!


----------



## skyqueen

Mirror, Mirror on the wall..................


----------



## MaseratiMomma




----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4740086



So cute!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> So cute!


Thank You, there are two more puppies around here, but one of them always disappears when I take pictures


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sleeping like that


----------



## SouthTampa

My little nut.    He loves to be on my pillows.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

SouthTampa said:


> My little nut.    He loves to be on my pillows.


So cute!  He looks already for bed!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

This just makes me


----------



## beautymagpie

Last week it was my OH’s birthday so we did this. Pee is the most appropriate one for Danny who tiddles (behaviour rather than health) on the regular and he knows it.


----------



## Soniaa

Soon as she hears a bag of chips open she comes running like lightening


----------



## sdkitty

Jack likes to climb the ladder back chairs


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> Jack likes to climb the ladder back chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798305


That face!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> That face!


yes, he's gone from being the most shy kitty to being a little clown


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Jack likes to climb the ladder back chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798305



He adorable!    And his expression in this picture is perfection!


----------



## sdkitty

New stool requires full inspection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ok


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> New stool requires full inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


Looks like it might be great climbing toy for them!  Hold are your kittens now?


----------



## sdkitty

need to check their birth dates (bad kitty mommie) but I think he's about one year old and she's about 9 months

they seemed to just have to inspect the stools as they were something new....she laid on one for a short time and same with him but they don't seem to be preferred spots, which is ok since they vinyl seats can get torn by their claws


----------



## CanuckBagLover

sdkitty said:


> need to check their birth dates (bad kitty mommie) but I think he's about one year old and she's about 9 months
> 
> they seemed to just have to inspect the stools as they were something new....she laid on one for a short time and same with him but they don't seem to be preferred spots, which is ok since they vinyl seats can get torn by their claws


So nice to see them growing up, they are so cute together.  Yes cats always need to inspect something new.....


----------



## beautymagpie

Missed her calling as a trucker. She’s got the perfect arm action.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> Missed her calling as a trucker. She’s got the perfect arm action.
> 
> View attachment 4802208


pretty.  tortie?


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> pretty.  tortie?



She is, she’s got some funny markings. The cream and gold patch on her chest is matched by a cream and gold hoop section on her tail. She moved in with us when she was pregnant and three of her kittens were white and tortie and one ginger and white, with a similar hoop pattern on his tail.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> She is, she’s got some funny markings. The cream and gold patch on her chest is matched by a cream and gold hoop section on her tail. She moved in with us when she was pregnant and three of her kittens were white and tortie and one ginger and white, with a similar hoop pattern on his tail.


sweet
bless you for rescuing them....did you keep the babies?
my little girl is a torbie.....I didn't know of such a thing until I found her - cross between tabbie and tortie


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> sweet
> bless you for rescuing them....did you keep the babies?
> my little girl is a torbie.....I didn't know of such a thing until I found her - cross between tabbie and tortie



We didn’t, we were really lucky because they were all rehomed to the same person. A family we knew who always had four cats and who only had one old girl left. 

Ohh that’s interesting. I might look at that because I’ve just assumed tortie tbh, her random other patches could point to something else maybe? 

We’ve got another stray cat we’re currently caring for. He’s brown-black and we’re sure they’re related, they have a similar face. He’s gone from feral to semi feral. Big into his catnip and after this year’s storms had taken up residence in our conservatory part time (no further in the house because our cat is not keen). When he first arrived I couldn’t get a rescue place nor trace owners so I’ve just done what I can. I’ve tried periodically to find a feral cat rescue spot and a rescue friend just told me to do what I can if he’s well and happy where he is.

He’s far more comfortable with my dogs than people though. Odd considering I own Rotties and a Rott x Doberman.

He’s standing behind Mia here, whose old and pretty small (shorter than my old Lab was). Still, risky place to stand considering the smells she sometimes produces


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> New stool requires full inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok


Chows and cats are so much alike. They like to inspect everything I bring inside.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

beautymagpie said:


> We didn’t, we were really lucky because they were all rehomed to the same person. A family we knew who always had four cats and who only had one old girl left.
> 
> Ohh that’s interesting. I might look at that because I’ve just assumed tortie tbh, her random other patches could point to something else maybe?
> 
> We’ve got another stray cat we’re currently caring for. He’s brown-black and we’re sure they’re related, they have a similar face. He’s gone from feral to semi feral. Big into his catnip and after this year’s storms had taken up residence in our conservatory part time (no further in the house because our cat is not keen). When he first arrived I couldn’t get a rescue place nor trace owners so I’ve just done what I can. I’ve tried periodically to find a feral cat rescue spot and a rescue friend just told me to do what I can if he’s well and happy where he is.
> 
> He’s far more comfortable with my dogs than people though. Odd considering I own Rotties and a Rott x Doberman.
> 
> He’s standing behind Mia here, whose old and pretty small (shorter than my old Lab was). Still, risky place to stand considering the smells she sometimes produces
> 
> View attachment 4802365


Priceless expression on you cat's face.  And so nice of you to take care of him.


----------



## sdkitty

beautymagpie said:


> We didn’t, we were really lucky because they were all rehomed to the same person. A family we knew who always had four cats and who only had one old girl left.
> 
> Ohh that’s interesting. I might look at that because I’ve just assumed tortie tbh, her random other patches could point to something else maybe?
> 
> We’ve got another stray cat we’re currently caring for. He’s brown-black and we’re sure they’re related, they have a similar face. He’s gone from feral to semi feral. Big into his catnip and after this year’s storms had taken up residence in our conservatory part time (no further in the house because our cat is not keen). When he first arrived I couldn’t get a rescue place nor trace owners so I’ve just done what I can. I’ve tried periodically to find a feral cat rescue spot and a rescue friend just told me to do what I can if he’s well and happy where he is.
> 
> He’s far more comfortable with my dogs than people though. Odd considering I own Rotties and a Rott x Doberman.
> 
> He’s standing behind Mia here, whose old and pretty small (shorter than my old Lab was). Still, risky place to stand considering the smells she sometimes produces
> 
> View attachment 4802365


aww
you're a real animal lover 
as far as feral rescue, around here they will come and trap and neuter them but they don't want to relocate them.  and if you bring them to a shelter they wouldn't be adoptable (if you said he was feral)....so if you don't mind having him around and he gets along with your dogs, seems good to me


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Chows and cats are so much alike. They like to inspect everything I bring inside.


Chows are so beautiful....but I hear they have a mind of their own - stubborn?  kinda like a cat in a way


----------



## beautymagpie

CanuckBagLover said:


> Priceless expression on you cat's face.  And so nice of you to take care of him.



I know, it's like "I've made a huge mistake".


----------



## beautymagpie

sdkitty said:


> aww
> you're a real animal lover
> as far as feral rescue, around here they will come and trap and neuter them but they don't want to relocate them.  and if you bring them to a shelter they wouldn't be adoptable (if you said he was feral)....so if you don't mind having him around and he gets along with your dogs, seems good to me



Ah, thanks. I mean it is chaotic at times, our cat not liking him and whatnot, but we do what we can to make his life better.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> Chows are so beautiful....but I hear they have a mind of their own - stubborn?  kinda like a cat in a way


Exactly like a cat-LOL! A friend just got a puppy after losing her Chow girl. She is taking pup to an obedience classed I can't wait to hear what happens.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Exactly like a cat-LOL! A friend just got a puppy after losing her Chow girl. She is taking pup to an obedience classed I can't wait to hear what happens.


I know a woman who has a chow-lab mix.  that dog is devoted to her and has no use for anyone else - unless you have a treat for her


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I know a woman who has a chow-lab mix.  that dog is devoted to her and has no use for anyone else - unless you have a treat for her


Once they bond with one person or family that is it, incredibly devoted. When I was a kid we had friends who had a pair. I love animals and animals always love me. I was desperate to be friends but they would not budge. I sat on the sofa and one sat at one end and the other at the other door. We were leaving and I was ignoring them. They came up and were sniffing me ( we had a Keeshond at the time ) but as soon as I turned around they backed off. That turned me on to Chows. When I graduated college I got my first. I'm looking for my #8 right now. What I realized about 10 yrs ago was that I act like Chows. A core group of a few friends and I tend to do what I like-LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Once they bond with one person or family that is it, incredibly devoted. When I was a kid we had friends who had a pair. I love animals and animals always love me. I was desperate to be friends but they would not budge. I sat on the sofa and one sat at one end and the other at the other door. We were leaving and I was ignoring them. They came up and were sniffing me ( we had a Keeshond at the time ) but as soon as I turned around they backed off. That turned me on to Chows. When I graduated college I got my first. I'm looking for my #8 right now. What I realized about 10 yrs ago was that I act like Chows. A core group of a few friends and I tend to do what I like-LOL!


yes, I don't know about all Chows but this one mix i know is really so devoted to her person I think she's staying alive for her.  The dog is pretty old, has trouble getting up from lying down, etc. but she's hangin on.


----------



## chowlover2

Rita was 15 & 3 months and that is a great age. I always used to tell my girl she had to live to 18, don't know why. My first girl was over 16 when she went, and 2 others both loved to be 12. Rita was never sick a day in her life, she was at Vet 3 wks prior to passing and had a clean bill of health. Anyway it had been cool here so she and her brother slept outside on the fenced in porch and yard. When i got up the next day she was laying on her side and couldn't get up. Her tongue was hanging out which was deja vu to me. 2 of her predecessors passed the same way, their heart just gives out. It was Sun and getting her to a vet wasn't an obtion as there are no emergency offices around here. I sat with her all afternoon stroking her and rubbing a damp cloth on her forehead. She started to move her head like she wanted to get away and it hit me, she wanted to be alone. I got up and went inside for a minute and she passed on right away. She was hanging on so as not to disappoint me. So yes, your friends dog is hanging on for her. Chows are so loyal to their hu-Mom. 

Good news I heard from a Rescue today!!! The girl I picked looks like she may be mixed with German Shepherd. I  looked through many dogs and Rosey just spoke to me. Like you know in your gut. I did the same with my Rescue boy Tiggy. He was in Ft Worth. I am in PA. Anyway his family moved and left him in an empty house. Rosey is in Houston, I seem to have good luck with Texas Chows. Can you imagine Moving and leaving your dog? If I am going to be gone more than 4 hrs I have someone check on them. i also think Tiggy has some shepherd in him as he actually obeys commands. Pure Chows generally don't-LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Rita was 15 & 3 months and that is a great age. I always used to tell my girl she had to live to 18, don't know why. My first girl was over 16 when she went, and 2 others both loved to be 12. Rita was never sick a day in her life, she was at Vet 3 wks prior to passing and had a clean bill of health. Anyway it had been cool here so she and her brother slept outside on the fenced in porch and yard. When i got up the next day she was laying on her side and couldn't get up. Her tongue was hanging out which was deja vu to me. 2 of her predecessors passed the same way, their heart just gives out. It was Sun and getting her to a vet wasn't an obtion as there are no emergency offices around here. I sat with her all afternoon stroking her and rubbing a damp cloth on her forehead. She started to move her head like she wanted to get away and it hit me, she wanted to be alone. I got up and went inside for a minute and she passed on right away. She was hanging on so as not to disappoint me. So yes, your friends dog is hanging on for her. Chows are so loyal to their hu-Mom.
> 
> Good news I heard from a Rescue today!!! The girl I picked looks like she may be mixed with German Shepherd. I  looked through many dogs and Rosey just spoke to me. Like you know in your gut. I did the same with my Rescue boy Tiggy. He was in Ft Worth. I am in PA. Anyway his family moved and left him in an empty house. Rosey is in Houston, I seem to have good luck with Texas Chows. Can you imagine Moving and leaving your dog? If I am going to be gone more than 4 hrs I have someone check on them. i also think Tiggy has some shepherd in him as he actually obeys commands. Pure Chows generally don't-LOL!


such a touching post....about your dog who passed and about your new dog....bless you for rescuing

I need to tell my friend about your story.  She and her DH have an older yorkie.  She was saying she'd like to adopt a Golden but can't find one at the rescues.  maybe she needs to open her mind a bit more (if she really wants a big dog)


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> such a touching post....about your dog who passed and about your new dog....bless you for rescuing
> 
> I need to tell my friend about your story.  She and her DH have an older yorkie.  She was saying she'd like to adopt a Golden but can't find one at the rescues.  maybe she needs to open her mind a bit more (if she really wants a big dog)


Golden Doodles are great. My cousin got one from a rescue in NJ, she is in VA. They are wonderful with kids. Also look outside your state. Rescues have people who do legs of travel to place the dog.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Golden Doodles are great. My cousin got one from a rescue in NJ, she is in VA. They are wonderful with kids. Also look outside your state. Rescues have people who do legs of travel to place the dog.


she likes the idea of a golden doodle...not sure if she's serious about another dog at this time
They got their Yorkie from out of state and he's not the most well adjusted little dog


----------

